#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-26
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in Compiz Core "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Medium,In progress]
<snadge> *bump* ;)
<gord> didrocks, lp:~gordallott/unity/fix-sc-integration should fix #963718 if you want to cherry pick it now for beta 2, will take quite some time yet before i can get it in trunk because of tests
<didrocks> gord: ah excellent! thanks :)
<snadge> i havnt seen that issue yet
<snadge> no description in the bug :(
<htorque> hi all! how can rebuilding libindicator (apt-get source, debuild) cause X to crash? i get this on two systems, nothing from apport.
<seb128> htorque, what do you have in /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old)?
<htorque> seb128: that's the last output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900358/ - let me check the X log
<htorque> seb128: looks like a clean exit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/900360/ (same on the second system)
<seb128> htorque, what about syslog?
<seb128> htorque, could be gnome-session hitting an issue
<htorque> caused by a test?
<seb128> htorque, well, you never know
<seb128> bugs have to be caused by something
<seb128> tests tend to be harder stress cases than normal use
<seb128> they are less laggy than users :p
<htorque> yeah, that was a real question, not a "i don't think so" ;)
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, any update on your lenses/scopes for Oneiric?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I have to change a lot of code, to simplify the apparmor profiles. People are reporting that the Graphic Design lens and scopes in USC are crashing because of a wrong profile. I'm trying to make things clearer in the code for the arb review.
<mhall119> davidcalle: did they give you the apparmor profile, or did you have to make it yourself?
<davidcalle> mhall119, no, they created and integrated it.
<mhall119> ok
<htorque_> seb128: i'm not finding any interesting output. this is from .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900393/ - building it in a VT also causes a logout.
<mhall119> I see that Teester had some apparmor issues too
<mhall119> with  his music scopes
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh ok
<mhall119> the ARB is working on fixing his, they can probably help you with yours too
<seb128> htorque_, nothing in /var/log/syslog?
<htorque_> seb128: at least i don't see anything. should be in this snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900406/
<seb128> htorque_, got to a vt, attach gdb to gnome-session
<seb128> htorque_, go to another vt, attach gdb to X
<seb128> htorque_, then trigger the bug and check the bts
<seb128> vts
<htorque> seb128: that somehow locked up the system. trying to do this remotely.
<seb128> htorque: just type "c" in gdb
<seb128> that should lock the xsession for sure
<seb128> until you do "c"
<seb128> since the blocks xorg and the session
<htorque> i did that for both gdbs, couldn't go back to VT7 (or do anything else)
<seb128> weird
<htorque> seb128: meh, "Connection to chaos closed by remote host."
<seb128> htorque, seems like your kernel is unhappy
<seb128> or you get oomed
<mhall119> you named your box 'chaos'?
<htorque> :-)
<mhall119> well there's your problem
<htorque> dmesg shows: do_trap: 45 callbacks suppressed
<htorque> Xorg[10700] trap int3 ip:... sp:... error:0
<jussi> hrm, was it "design" or "not yet implemented" that I cant drag some content (copy text, a file etc) to hover over a launcher, wait until that window pops up and drop it into that window?
<jussi> ie. I have a picture in nautilus, I grab it, hover over skype chat window, wait until it pops up and drop it there to send to the person on skype? (I do this on kde regularly)
<jussi> Also, I had a thought. for the launcher icon size setting thats currently in ccsm experimental settings, perhaps it is more useful to be a percentage of screen size rather than a pixel number?
<htorque> seb128: i managed to get a crash file, but the backtrace just shows 77 frames of "??" (i have all the xorg dbg packages installed)
<seb128> htorque, was it xorg segfaulting?
<seb128> htorque, do you have the filename where it did segfault?
<htorque> seb128: unfortunately it's "signal 5, trace/breakpoint trap"
<seb128> htorque, no filename on the gdb lines?
<seb128> like "?? in driver.so"
<htorque> seb128:  no, it's just "?? ()"
<seb128> htorque, :-(
<mgedmin> dpkg -S driver.so; apt-get install whateverdpkgfound-dbgsym sometimes helps
<htorque> at least the package builds without the tests
<seb128> htorque, well you can try to compare the addresses to /proc/$(pidof process)/maps
<htorque> pidof which process?
<seb128> htorque, the one which did signal 5 and that you have in gdb
<htorque> seb128: so X, but i don't find anything in there. :-(
<seb128> htorque, you mean?
<htorque> in the maps file
<seb128> htorque, it's empty?
<htorque> oh, wait, i grepped with leading zeros
<htorque> hm, no, i don't find, e.g. frame address #0 in there.
<htorque> aren't they different each time i start X?
<htorque> seb128: oh, you mean ProcMaps in the crash file. sorry, misunderstanding. :-)
<seb128> htorque, well the goal was to map the gdb lines address to the procmaps to see in what binary the code is
<seb128> htorque, but if you got address #0 things are really screwed up
<htorque> no that's frame 0 ;)
<htorque> seb128: first two frames map to ld-2.15.so, the following to "/drm mm object (deleted)"
<htorque> anyways, libindicator builds without the tests, so one of those tests triggers the problem. i obviously don't have enough experience to help, should i at least make this an upstream bug report?
<seb128> htorque, well the deleted seems to indicate your issue is an xorg or driver issue
<mhr3_> davidcalle, you seem to be using special actor uri in ulv, can you change that to more standard dbus://unique.name.service ?
<mhall119> what's the correct capitalization, NUX or Nux?
<mhr3_> davidcalle,  including the ".service"
<davidcalle> mhr3_, what do you mean by special actor uri?
<mhr3_> davidcalle, i saw lens://unity-lens-videos uri in a log
<mhall119> also, does anybody have something that maps Unity components/features to code files?
<mhall119> something that says "If you want to change the Launcher, you'll do it in files X, Y and Z"?
<davidcalle> oh, right.  What kind of names do other data sources use?
<mhr3_> they're usually apps, so they use application://desktop_id
<mhr3_> services use dbus:// as mentioned above
<davidcalle> mhr3_, would dbus://unity.lens.video make you happy ? :)
<mhr3_> .service
<davidcalle> .service
<mhr3_> actually, no
<mhr3_> it's not unique dbus name
<mhr3_> use the same thing you pass to the RequestName call
<davidcalle> mhr3_, ok
<mhr3_> btw any progress on the flickering issue?
<davidcalle> mhr3_, didn't have any time to work on it, and I probably won't until friday. Shouldn't be a big deal to fix it, though.
<rye> It looks like i have reproduced bug #943851 in firefox now, after it is fix released :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Unity Distro Priority "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<mhall119> thomi: ping
<rye> testcase: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900641/
<rye> :(
<mhr3_> davidcalle, don't underestimate async issues ;)
<BEC> I don't use Unity yet, but Im wondering about two things:
<BEC> 1) how to restart Unity (in gnome I use killall gnome-panel)?
<BEC> 2) where is the boot men located?
<mhall119> BEC: "unity --replace" to restart it
<BEC> there's a thread on the forums about that but it didnt help its poster
<bjf> i have a dual-monitor precise configuration (just recently re-installed from scratch). I am getting the launcher on both monitors. How can I configure it to only the primary screen?
<mhall119> the boot menu, I assume you mean Grub2, I'm not sure where that is, but it's got nothign to do with Unity
<BEC> mhall119, in 10.04 it used to be under the name menu.lst
<mhall119> bjf: check the Displays settings
<BEC> can't find it in 12.04
<mhall119> BEC: yeah, it changed between Grub 1 and Grub 2, I don't know where it is now, but again it's not a Unity thing
<BEC> mhall119, ok thx
<mhall119> BEC: you can try asking in #ubuntu, or maybe see if there's a specific channel for grub
<mhall119> bjf: did you find it?
<bjf> mhall119: thanks, did the trick (though i got a couple error dialogs popup)
<mhall119> bjf: report any bugs you find please
<bjf> mhall119: ack
<bjf> mhall119: bug 965455 and bug 965461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965455 in unity (Ubuntu) "Changing launcher location on dual monitors results in error dialog." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965455
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965461 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dialog shows string format character instead of string when display change times out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965461
<htorque> charles: oops, g_clear_error()... thanks! i probably should stay away from mem leaks for now. ;-)
<om26er> davidcalle, hey
<om26er> videos lens say "sorry, there's nothing that matches your search" but at the same time I see online videos in the lens :/
<davidcalle> om26er, that's not nice. Is there a bug opened for it?
<kklimonda> huh, so the weird bug when I try to switch between applications that are on a different workspaces is back
<kklimonda> most of the time I end up moving windows around :(
<davidcalle> mhr3_, the remote vids scope triggers a queue search changed when it's opened, to refresh it's recommendations (results from the server without a search). The "no results" hint is displayed, on top of these results, when the lens is opened.
<davidcalle> Any idea?
<davidcalle> mhr3_, then, when a search has been typed, and erased, it works fine.
<om26er> davidcalle, will report a bug the next time I see it. so I have a screenshot as well
<davidcalle> om26er, ty, apparently, it only happens if no search string has been typed in the lens during the session.
<om26er> gord, hey! see bug 964061
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 964061 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD overlay has one pixel gap on left side" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964061
<om26er> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98183404/hudbug.png
<zgreg> the looking glass isn't centered correctly, too
<zgreg> should be moved a bit to the right, equal to the dash search
<bkerensa> popey: Do you know why Thunderbird's icon in the Unity Launcher would be defunct for me? It will launch Thunderbird but once TB is launched if I click the icon it doesnt bring it to front or do anything... I cannot even close the app from launcher
<mhall119> bkerensa: did you do an upgrade without a restart?
<charles> htorque: no, don't stay away from mem leak patches... keep 'em coming, they're great
<dakira> hi. are ubuntus default key binding on-topic here?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Nope this has been since a upgrade.... all other apps work fine in the launcher except Thunderbird
<bkerensa> sometimes the Thunderbird icon wont even show up in the launcher at all
<thomi> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> thomi: oh, geez, I don't even remember what I was pinging about now...
<thomi> mhall119: haha, ok. I think I was asleep, or outside.
<thomi> mhall119: you pinged me in #dx as well, perhaps something related?
<jussi> mhall119: this is why contentless pings suck :P
<dakira> super+r is  bound to ezoom's fit_to_window zoom. There is currently no way out of this zoom. hitting super+r again does nothing. Users hitting super+r by accident will be stuck.
<mhall119> thomi: oh, I was asking about NUX vs. Nux, but om26er answered me already
<mhall119> jussi: the content was there, just prior to the ping ;)
<jussi> hehe
<thomi> :)
<popey> damnit, I just pressed super+r
<dakira> popey: switch to an empty desktop, click on the background and press super+r again
<popey> i restarted unity ☺
<popey> dakira: is there a bug filed?
<dakira> popey: yeah.. I even fixed it already.. I'm just not sure how to proceed
<dakira> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/953278
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 953278 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Fit Zoomed Area to Window Enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dakira> popey: I have never worked directly with ubuntu packages and couldn't quickly find out about the expected bug-fixing workflow.. people on #bzr told me it is different from just proposing a merge with a regular launchpad project.
<thomi> wow, what is super+r supposed to do, and how can I undo it?
<spenen> haha thomi, seems like I want to know that too
<spenen> I can't read a command without trying it
<mhall119> what is super+r?
<spenen> oh, I pressed it again a feew times and then it zoomed out
<spenen> mhall119: everything gets zoomed
<mhall119> oh
<dakira> thomi, mhall119 as I wrote above.. super+r zooms to the currently active window. You can undo it by "selecting" the desktop and hitting super+r again (LP: #953278)
<mhall119> wow, that's weird
<mhall119> I hope it's intended that super+r again will undo it
<dakira> mhall119: there's no code in compiz or the plugin that supports this being a toggle. I commited a fix to disable this..
<mhall119> very nice review of Unity 5.8: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntu-unity-58-seriously-impresses/3514
<jussi> how do I add more lenses, and where do I get them?
<jussi> mhall119: I read that one, was spot on I think, though not overly detailed
<mhall119> jussi: one Oneiric or Precise?
<jussi> mhall119: precise
<mhall119> jussi: on Oneiric there are more available in the 'extras' repository, but they haven't opened that up for Precise yet
<zgreg> who's familiar with the unity dash code?
<jussi> oh, ok :/ got a deb or 2 for me?
<mhall119> jussi: yeah, one second
<dakira> jussi: check out https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<mhall119> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<mhall119> heh
<zgreg> the dash seems to jump through many hoops for blurring the background, and it's slower than it should be
<jussi> mhall119: when is the extras going to be opened? (and why are they there and not in universe?)
<mhall119> jussi: it's easier to get them into extras than into Universe
<mhall119> plus they can be added to extras after the release date
<mhall119> extras is going to be opened a few weeks before release, IIRC, so sometime soon
<dakira> jussi: I'd really use the PPA. the lenses break often (when the sites they search change behavior). With the PPA you could get an update within an hour, with official repositories it'll take way longer.
<jussi> dakira: yes, I suppose, I just dont want to taint my system for bug reporting
<dakira> jussi: the ppa only adds extra lenses that don't change behavior outside of those lenses/scopes. And there's always ppa-purge if you're unsure about a bug.
 * jussi eyes dakira...
<jussi> hrm, ok then
<jussi> ppa added :)
<jussi> what are the standout ones?
<jussi> also, is there a shorcut key for changing which lense Im in.. ?
<dakira> jussi: ctrl+tab is the new shortcut
<dakira> jussi: when dash is open, I mean.
 * jussi notes that mhall119 fails at naming lens packages ;)
<jussi> dakira: ahh, yes
<jussi> hey wait, whats the difference between a lens and a scope?
<dakira> jussi: think of scopes as search engines and lenses as the representation of the results
<jussi> ok, thanks. Ill look more in the morning. now is sleep time :)
<dakira> jussi: the graphic-design-lens has many different scopes (like deviantart, flickr and more) to pull results from
<dakira> jussi: I love the torrent scope ;)
<jussi> :D
 * jussi really goes to bed now. nini all
<mhall119> jussi: naming has never been my strong-suit
<dakira> mhall119: oh. you ARE the onehundredscopes guy ;) great stuff! Have you ever thought about joining forces with the atareao lenses guy?
<mhall119> dakira: no, davidcalle is the onehundredscopes guy
<mhall119> I'm the "hand full of scopes" guy :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, lol
<dakira> mhall119: just saw your name on the ppa ;)
<dakira> davidcalle: so from a user perspective it would be great to have one ppa for all your scopes and lenses needs. Have you ever talked to atareao?
<davidcalle> dakira, the atareao team is really great, indeed. Scopes are really new stuff, so we are all trying our own ways to work on them. Hopefully next cycle, with standardization, guidelines and such, collaboration will come.
<dakira> I see.
<davidcalle> dakira, but one PPA for testers, before pushing the packages to the Software Center, would be nice, I agree.
<dakira> davidcalle: the problem with scopes in the software center is that they are broken for a long time if the sites they query change behavior
<dakira> davidcalle: that is why I like PPAs. I fixed a small thing in the piratebay-scope a couple of days ago and I was just impressed by the new package being available 2h later ;)
<davidcalle> dakira, I very much agree. I had the problem this week-end on a lens. The process to go to the Software Center and update is quite long, but things are getting better.
<davidcalle> dakira, oh, it was you ? :)
<dakira> yup ;)
<dakira> I should use my launchpad username on freenode i guess
<davidcalle> I don't ^^
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, I have a question about expected behavior concerning the dash and alt+f1
<bschaefer> thomi, I have an autopilot test for you to review :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/disable-alt-f1-dash/+merge/99440
<bschaefer> when you get a chance
<thomi> cool, I'll check it out
<bschaefer> thank you
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-27
<thomi> bschaefer: approved
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, thank you
<thomi> no worries
<bschaefer> thomi, looks like I need to update it for the hud!
<thomi> bschaefer: how's that?
<thomi> the MP doesn't show a conflict for me
<bschaefer> thomi, I mean I need to disable alt+f1 for the hud
<thomi> bschaefer: oh, right
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> thomi, so I need to push some new changes, and a new autopilot
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> haha forgot about that thing
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm I guess Ill just make a new branch I dont want to mess up that mp
<thomi> ok
<thomi> bschaefer: ping me when you have another MP
<bschaefer> thomi, will do!
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/disable-alt-f1-hud/+merge/99457
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> thomi, man the hud and the dash does some weird stuff if you switch between them...
<thomi> bschaefer: really? thumper fixed a bunch of bugs in that area the other day
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, so if your in the hud, then press super
<bschaefer> and your in the dash. dash_is_open_ is false
<bschaefer> in unityshell.cpp
<thomi> ooho, that's not good
<bschaefer> which means some signal isn't getting emited, or it is getting set to false somewhere
<thomi> bschaefer: azny chance I could get you to look at this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/remove-constcharstar/+merge/99448
<thumper> bschaefer: I didn't track the hud in unityshell.cpp
<thomi> an extra set of eyes looking for issues would be great
<bschaefer> thomi, will do!
<thumper> bschaefer: we should ask the launcher controller
<thomi> nuts, thumper's back. We better stop talking about him no
<thumper> bschaefer: I added a method: IsOverlayOpen
<thomi> *now
<thumper> bschaefer: check that
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, also if your in the dash and open the hud you lose key foucs
<bschaefer> thumper, and you cant get it back, unless you re-open the hud
<thumper> yeah, not sure about that
<bschaefer> thumper, I have a guess, Ill look at it in a sec
<snadge> you guys should really work on fixing minecraft performance
<snadge> critical for release :P
<snadge> contact mojang directly if you have to.. involve the xorg team, driver developers and lwjgl devs.. an emergency summit ;)
<bschaefer> thomi, 225	+nux::BaseTexture* LauncherIcon::TextureFromGtkTheme(std::string icon_name, int size, bool update_glow_colors)
<bschaefer> could you make that a const std::string?
<bschaefer> or are you actually modifying it?
<thomi> bschaefer: no, because we change the string inside the method
<thomi> so we'd need to copy it anyway
<thomi> bschaefer: I started with a const ref, then saw that we needed a copy, so changed it
<bschaefer> thomi, alright, just saw it was a const char* before, so thought it would stay const
<bschaefer> thomi, cool :)
<thomi> yeah, previously they did a g_strdup
 * thumper prefers to copy explicitly in the method, but that's just him
<bschaefer> thomi, 525	+std::list<const char*> PlacesSimpleTile::DndSourceGetDragTypes()
<bschaefer> thomi, also how come out of all the other char* you kept this a char*?
<thomi> bschaefer: it's much harder to change :(
<bschaefer> thomi, that is what I guess :)
<thomi> bschaefer: I looked into it, but it gets messy pretty fast
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, just wanted to double check :). I was getting sad as all the char* are dieing :(. I like char*
<bschaefer> thomi, though they always seem to be where the bugs are at haha
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, there's a reason for that :P
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, looks good to me :)
<bschaefer> thumper, and yeah the IsOverlayOpen is reporting the correct bools
<bschaefer> thumper, well I figured out why unityshell thinks the dash is closed when you switch from the hud to the dash...
<bschaefer> UBUS_OVERLAY, these signals for showing and hidding for the unityshell just set dash_is_open to true/false
<bschaefer> but now the hud calls that too, and it doesn't check if there is a difference. Ill have fix for that soon...
<thumper> bschaefer: what does unityshell.cpp do when listening?
<thumper> bschaefer: if it is just setting a bool value
<thumper> perhaps it would be better just to use the result from the launcher controller
<bschaefer> thumper, I could, its private
<thumper> make it public
<bschaefer> thumper, you mean when its listing for a ubus_overlay signal?
<bschaefer> I mean dbus thingy
<thumper> yes
<thumper> I only made it private because no-one else cared
<bschaefer> When an Overlay_Shown gets sent it just sets dash_open = true
<bschaefer> and opposite for Overlay_HIDDEN
<thumper> ok, just make the method on the launcher controller public
<thumper> and use that inside the unityshell.cpp
<bschaefer> but both the Hud and Dash use those signals so no one updated it...and yeah I would much rather use the launchers version
<bschaefer> DRY!
<thumper> and kill the private method
<bschaefer> alright
<thumper> sorry, private variable
<thumper> and listening methods in unityshell
<bschaefer> let me double check it doesn't need anything else...
<bschaefer> dash_monitor_ = g_variant_get_int32(args);
<bschaefer> I had messed the code around a lot to double check...one sec
<bschaefer> thumper, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L362
 * thumper takes a quick look
<bschaefer> it does 2 things, but I can leave that OVERLAY_SHOWN interest but remove the dash_is_open
<bschaefer> and just use the launcher
<bschaefer> and I can remove the HIDDIN
<bschaefer> HIDDEN*
<bschaefer> thumper, but...well wont I need to tell the difference between the dash_is_open sometimes?
<bschaefer> vs hud_is_open
<bschaefer> unityshell.cpp is such a huge file...
<bschaefer> thumper, I could just make a IsVisible() in the DashController, which then we could use it like the HudController
<bschaefer> and ti would look consistent
<thumper> the question becomes whether or not it is the dash you care about, or an overlay
<bschaefer> yeah, as if you look in unityshell.cpp when they use dash_is_open it seems like it applies to the hud also
<bschaefer> but I think removing the bool dash_is_open from unityshell is a must, as we shouldn't have to carry around 2 bools that do the same thing
<bschaefer> thumper, for example on line unityshell.cpp:1551. Should switching workspaces close the hud?
<bschaefer> thumper, right now it doesn't
<bschaefer> actually my line numbers are incorrect...i ment line  1523
<bschaefer> thumper, haha, I also figure out that KeyFocus/Input focus error
<bschaefer> thumper, from switching from the dash to the hud
<bschaefer> thumper, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L2359
<bschaefer> that should be either Hud is open OR Dash is open
 * bschaefer starts making a branch...
<thumper> bschaefer: switching workspaces closes the hud for me
<bschaefer> thumper, really? no on mine :(
<bschaefer> not*
<thumper> oh, interesting...
<bschaefer> thumper, also on a random side note. Do you ever worry that on your day lights saving time (April 1st) that its actually going to be a prank?
<bschaefer> then again April fools day might be an American thing...idk where it came from
<bschaefer> nm it is an international thing...branch is almost compiled
<thumper> :)
<thumper> we have april fool's here too
<thumper> was more concerned about the change in our give way laws for driving
<thumper> those were brought in a week prior to april 1 just so people didn't think it was a joke
<bschaefer> thumper, haha, looking up what give way law is
<bschaefer> thumper, o my, I would crash in NZ
<bschaefer> or anywhere where right is not the right side of the road
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm I just got this odd crash
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901552/
<bschaefer> thumper, when I was stuck in that alt+f1 mode that is removed from happening, but thought you would like to see it
<thumper> weird
<bschaefer> it looks like monitor has an unassigned value...but idk how it gets it. Ill look at in a sec about to push this branch
<bschaefer> thumper, the branch, diff still needs to update https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/fixes.unityshell-overlay/+merge/99462
<bschaefer> thumper, Ill be writing some autopilot test for this also, there are a few to write for those changes
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> thumper, also I was just thinking, what is the point of opening the hud while the dash is open?
<thumper> changing your mind?
<thumper> miss-hitting the keyboard?
<bschaefer> well I mean there isn't a window active when you dash open
<thumper> yeah, that seems the be the cause of another issue :)
<bschaefer> so say you have the terminal open, then you hit super and then you switch to the hud
<bschaefer> haha
<thumper> yeah, I know what you mean
<thumper> we'd like to fix that :)
<bschaefer> haha yeah, also that input fix for the dash -> works randomly is seems
<bschaefer> dash -> huid
<bschaefer> hud
<bschaefer> ugg whhhyy!
<bschaefer> well at lease it fixes it so you can't input anything unless you re-open the hud...getting closer to the correct fix
<bschaefer> i mean, it fixes it so you don't get stuck in that state
<bschaefer> thumper, actually I figure it out...it was actually my own doing a while ago...nux::GetWindowCompositor().SetKeyFocusArea(NULL,nux::KEY_NAV_NONE);
<bschaefer> idk if you remember that line of code in the DashController::HideDash() but it almost seems like it sets a race condition off
<bschaefer> if you comment that out switch from the Dash -> Hud works 99.99% of the time input wise
<thumper> interesting
<bschaefer> then that creates a problem with the chinese input...
<bschaefer> thumper, well time to dig...
 * thumper nods
<bluefrog> when using the dash to search for xchat (for example), it  is listing several entries but it "defaults" to the first one. when I select another entry with the arow key down, it goes to the second entry and commes back right away to the first
<bluefrog> apps lens doen'st function anymore, meaning it doesn't find any application
<greyback> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> greyback, hey
<greyback> mhr3: hi. My documents lens seems to be always giving me the same results, no matter what search string I enter. How you recommend me debug?
<mhr3> greyback, but it does show proper recent docs?
<mhr3> s/docs/files/
<greyback> mhr3: yes the recent files are proper
<mhr3> `pkill -f zeitgeist-fts`
<mhr3> then search again
<mhr3> still nothing?
<greyback> same as before, no change
<mhr3> so let's take this further
<mhr3> zeitgeist-daemon --replace --log-level=debug
<mhr3> then search for something and pastebin the output
<mhr3> hmm actually we don't log search failures :/
<mhr3> greyback, is zeitgeist-fts even running?
<greyback> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/901810/
<greyback> mhr3: actually no, zeitgeist-fts is not running
<mhr3> hmm, you're second person for whom it doesn't autostart
<mhr3> /usr/lib/zeitgeist/zeitgeist-fts --log-level=debug
<bluefrog> I was not able to find any apps using dash earlier on. had to trash a zeitgeist dot file (I believe) and now dash is finding apps again
<greyback> mhr3: not as root I guess
<mhr3> greyback, god no
<greyback> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/901812/
<greyback> it just returns 1, and fails to run
<mhr3> greyback, that's right after start?
<mhr3> or you have to do search?
<greyback> mhr3: right after start
<mhr3> ok, fix for that went yesterday into trunk
<mhr3> rm -rf ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/fts.index
<mhr3> ...for now, afterwards it'll work
<greyback> mhr3: ah yes, there she goes now :)
<greyback> mhr3: thanks for that!
<greyback> all fixed
<mhr3> np
<mhr3> greyback, ideas how did it get to that point? did you have to do cold restart recently or something?
<mhr3> (basically the db got corrupted)
<bluefrog> I have the problem where nothing is displayed in the apps lens
<greyback> mhr3: cold restart yes a few days back
<greyback> mhr3: but nothing obviously bad
<bluefrog> if I select the "home" and search for an apps, it is ok, but when i click on the apps icon in the dash there is nothing there
<mhr3> bluefrog, same... zeitgeist-daemon --replace --log-level=debug ?
<bluefrog> mhr3, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/901825/  but nothing is logged when I click on the apps icon
<bluefrog> mhr3, may come form the upgrade I did from 10.10 to 12.04. I have (apparently) no problem with a user created after the upgrade (double checking right now)
<mhr3> bluefrog, the log you pastebinned says that it created completely new db (as in there was nothing before)
<bluefrog> mhr3, i have removed .local/share/zeitgeist a few minutes ago
<bluefrog> and I have no problem with a brand new user indeed
<mhr3> so what is the problem exactly again?
<mhr3> you won't see any apps in the dash home without searching cause there are no recent applications logged
<mhr3> searching should work
<mhr3> the apps lens itself should show "Installed" and "Avaiable for download" categories
<bluefrog> open hud, select apps icon. nothing shows up
<mhr3> not even the installed category?
<bluefrog> have a pastebin service forages by chance?
<bluefrog> for images
<bluefrog> mhr3, http://picpaste.com/dash-TyClGXpL.png
<mhr3> bluefrog, try pkill -f unity-applications-daemon
<bluefrog> done. still the same
<mhr3> search for something in between
<bluefrog> ok all good
<bluefrog> anything i could provide to help you with?
<mhr3> now that it works... not really
<bluefrog> ok
<mhr3> it'd be awesome to know beforehand what will fix it :)
<bluefrog> sure :)
<bluefrog> thank you and have a good day
<mhr3> davidcalle, regarding your question yesterday - forcing a search (using queue_seach_changed) doesn't pass the hints to unity
<davidcalle> mhr3, so, there is a bug with external scopes.
<davidcalle> mhr3, and the fallback hint.
<kamstrup> mhr3: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/964684, we can look into using a DeeTermList to back the index terms maybe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 964684 in Music Lens "unity-music-daemon using a huge amount of ram" [Medium,Triaged]
<kamstrup> or even sharing the backend GStringChunk with the analyzer by using dee_term_list_clone()
 * kamstrup just wildly guessing... haven't looked at the code yet
<kamstrup> or maybe the ballon is not the index, but the model used to back it...
<kamstrup> in which case it'll be more tricky
<mhr3> kamstrup, my idea was to share the album / artist strings by misusing the ref counting of gvariant
<mhr3> i think that will have huge impact on the mem usage
<kamstrup> mhr3: ah, that's not misuse I think
<kamstrup> right
<mhr3> the index shouldn't be that bad imo
<mhr3> but yea, using bigger stringchunks there would help
<mhr3> too bad it's not a property of termlist... *hint, hint* :)
<zzecool> Hi guys with the latest unity - compiz updates  Unity 3d crashes for me
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966068 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity 3d crashes and fallback to 2d ( unhandled ConfigureNotify ) unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication'" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> im on nvidia and this is a regression
<kamstrup> mhr3: album, and artist. also mimetype, and trackno, genre, and year
<zzecool> is it only me?
<kamstrup> zzecool: this is a known issue, sorry!
<zzecool> oh rly?
<kamstrup> zzecool: try 'unity --reset' it has worked for many
<zzecool> it didnt
<zzecool> for me
<zzecool> i have the output of the unity --reset
<zzecool> on my bug report
<mhr3> kamstrup, right, packing ints in a variant isn't exactly cheap
<kamstrup> mhr3: right, reminds me of my old "variant singletons" idea. TRUE/FALSE and its < 128 could well be lazily initialized variants
<kamstrup> s/its/ints/
<kamstrup> argh
<zzecool> kamstrup: is there any other bug report about my problem so i can watch - subscribe ?
<kamstrup> s/lazily initialized variants/lazily initialized singletons/
<mhr3> reminds me of Py_None
<kamstrup> i stole the idea from java's Integer and Boolean classes
<kamstrup> in Java it has the interesting consequence that Integer.valueOf(27) == Integer.valueOf(27) even though Java does not support overloading == (so it is a pointer cmp)
<kamstrup> same would be true for variant ints < N
<kamstrup> g_variant_new_int32(5) ==
<kamstrup> g_variant_new_int32(5)
<kamstrup> fun and games
<mhr3> yea, that'd be nice
<mhr3> kamstrup, do you think http://paste.ubuntu.com/901916/ is a good idea to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/960269 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 960269 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Dash search doesn't find sensible result" [Low,Confirmed]
<mhr3> kamstrup, sorry, not much seen in the diff - it's zeroing the relevancy of Keywords
<zzecool> kamstrup: you said that the problem with the unity 3d  fallback is known   , do you know any bug report about it ?
<zzecool> i allready filled mine but just in case
<mhr3> kamstrup, other possible fix is to set relevancy of the name to something huge (like 50) and keywords to 1... then hopefully even the exact match in keywords won't be as relevant as prefix match in name
<kamstrup> mhr3: i think it may make sense to deprioritize kw
<kamstrup> users expect matches in what they can see to score highest
<kamstrup> and kw can be any old metaphor
<kamstrup> so, let's minimize it
<mhr3> kamstrup, to 0, or method #2?
<kamstrup> mhr3: set to 0
<mhr3> (keywords can still be more relevant than comments which has 0 as well)
<kamstrup> if keywords were used more rigorously, then yes, but currently they are sparse and not very clearly defined
<kamstrup> but
<kamstrup> I will not object if you find the other solution better
<jussi> yay, unity multihead bugs. will report them as soon as I get out of this meeting
<rye> hello, a lot of fullscreen windows when switched to them don't have the bottom 29 pixels redrawn - happens e.g. with virt-manager when switching to it from firefox, or full-screen shotwell image preview
<rye> Even though the window is full-screen it sometimes fails to be really full screen, thus leaving that 29 pixels to the window behind it
<rye> here's how it looks - http://ubuntuone.com/4PTDoXtsluJ79vdCqXLVND
<rye> this usually happens when the app starts fullscreen
<zzecool> rye: i had the smae problem
<zzecool> same*
<zzecool> but now i dont have unity 3d at all =)
<zzecool> latest updates broke it
<rye> zzecool: just rebooted after all updates (and i am running unity ppa in precise), what fails for you?
<mhall119> greyback|bia: when you're around, I have some questions about the unity-2d source code layout
<greyback> mhall119: am here, what do you want to know?
<mhall119> greyback: several things
<mhall119> greyback: first off, what is libunity-2d-private/ ?
<greyback> mhall119: it's where most common C++ code is placed for the shell, panel & spread
<mhall119> greyback: ok, inside that is ./src and ./Unity2d
<mhall119> what is the difference between those two?
<greyback> For QML we created a Unity2d library, which gives us access to many useful C++ classes from QML. The Unity2D directory contains the bits needed to enable this library. plugin.cpp is the main file there, which exports some of the classes to QML
<mhall119> so Unity2d bridges the code in ./src/ and QML?
<greyback> correct
<mhall119> and ./spread?  Does that handle both the workspace 'expo' and the window 'scale'?
<greyback> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> and that's an application?
<greyback> Yep. It is just a window that draws the wallpaper, grabs screenshots of all windows needed, and scales & repositions them
<mhall119> oh, tricky
<greyback> it's overlaid on top of all other windows, so you get the Expose effect, but really all your other windows are behind it , unchanged
<mhall119> neat
<greyback> Yeah, metacity's limitations have meant we've been creaetive
<mhall119> bah!  my launcher/dash color was green after upgrading to 5.8, then corrected itself sometime last night, now it's back to green again
<mhall119> I don't think it likes my changing wallpaper
<mhr3> davidcalle, i hear there are some cpu issues for some people with the video lens... heard about that?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes, for some upgraders, totem-video-thumbnailer hangs on some videos, then dies after 30 seconds.
<davidcalle> mhr3, I still haven't discovered if it's related to a specific video format or just the size in some conditions.
<mhr3> isn't the thumbnailer running in a separate process?
<davidcalle> mhr3, it is
<davidcalle> mhr3, the lens allows up to three totem-video-thumbnailer running at the same time.
<mhr3> then it's not the same issue, tedg said the cpu time of the video-lens process itself is insanely high
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you have a bug number for it? I haven't seen that.
<mhr3> not sure if there is one.. tedg?
<tedg> I haven't filled one.
<tedg> davidcalle, What information would you need?
<davidcalle> tedg, how many videos (roughly) in your ~/Videos folder?
<tedg> davidcalle, ~0
<davidcalle> tedg, the high cpu is on unity-lens-video or unity-scope-video-remote?
<mhall119> tedg: the video lens finds your hard-drive boring, and has instead decided to do something more interesting
<tedg> davidcalle, unity-lens-video
<davidcalle> mhall119, hehe
 * tedg resembles that remark
<mhall119> davidcalle: I told you not to import libsentience
<tedg> davidcalle, If it helps, it's also suing 223M of RAM resident.
<tedg> using
<davidcalle> tedg, 223M of RAM? Lovely :/
<tedg> davidcalle, Well, that's resident in top, it's just an easy number to grab :-)
<davidcalle> tedg, mine is at 8. mhr3, did you fixed the memory leak in dee we talked about a few weeks ago?
<mhr3> davidcalle, i did fix a leak, but it was minor
<mhr3> you'd have to running a lens for days and the searches would have to add and remove thousands of results to make any real impact
<mhall119> that...doesn't sound so far-fetched of a scenario
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm testing on a large library (500+) vids : the process 100k++ for each search. If I replace model.append(...) by an append to some internal list, it stays around 8-9M.
<davidcalle> mhr3, what is it if it's not a mem leak in Dee? :/
<mhr3> davidcalle, we will never know without some profiling
<mhr3> afaict i'm not seeing problems with mem usage in lenses
<davidcalle> tedg, could you please give me the output of /usr/lib/unity-lens-video/unity-lens-video when you make a search ? If it's fine, it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/902187/
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm, could you please remind me how to profile it? :)
<tedg> davidcalle, It's wedged... I typed "gwen" and all it got was "g"
<davidcalle> tedg, from the home dash or the video lens?
<tedg> davidcalle, Did both
<will> hey guys. i've tracked down what i think is the relevent code to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339 , but without an indepth knowledge of the codebase i'm not sure where to go from here. would posting about it on the launchpad bug page help? what would you recommend i do from here?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 959339 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> tedg, and it unblocks if you close/open the lens?
<tedg> davidcalle, Nope, it won't even respond to cntl+C, had to kill it.
<davidcalle> tedg, ok, do you know if there is anyone else experiencing the same thing?
<tedg> davidcalle, Not that I know of, but I don't know how they'd know.  I only notice by looking in top.  Otherwise it's all hidden.
<zzecool> rye: i just saw your comment
<zzecool> unity 3d crashes for me
<zzecool> let me show you me bug report
<zzecool> rye: here you are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966068 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity 3d crashes and fallback to 2d ( unhandled ConfigureNotify ) unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication'" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> tedg, they would know by not having the lens working :) If you find a video file to put in your ~/Videos folder, please try again with it.
<zzecool> i dont have a clue about how to backtrace unity or compiz  , so what i have on my report is all i know
<zzecool> is anyones else with nvidia here having the same problem with me ?
<zzecool> im donna try to unset everything in the compiz profiles
<zzecool> or even delete the profiles
<zzecool> because unity --reset didnt solve it :(
<rye> Is anybody here successfully using remmina in full screen?
<rye> I get all sorts of window placement but not the way it is supposed to be
<mhall119> greyback: I can't apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<mhall119> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqtbamf-dev : Depends: libqtbamf1 (= 0.2.3-0ubuntu1) but 0.2.3+bzr391ubuntu0+inline is to be installed libqtdee-dev : Depends: libqtdee2 (= 0.2.4-0ubuntu1) but 0.2.4+bzr62ubuntu0+inline is to be installed
<mhall119> is that because I have the unity-team ppa?
<greyback> mhall119: using unity-team PPA should be ok.
<greyback> mhall119: there may be a rebuild in progress, I suggest waiting a while & trying agai
<rye> Quick super-alt press makes numbers apear on the launcher and a keyboard hint
 * rye thinks he has already filed this
<zzecool> Im getting seg fault on compiz and unity 3d fails
<zzecool> is there anyone to remind me how i collect the dump
<zzecool> to add it in my report
<zzecool> ?
<arges> hello. when using dual monitors, is there a way to make the launcher in the middle _not_ try to trap my cursor as I move to the next screen?
<Daekdroom> arges, yes, in the monitor configurations available in the power indicator.
<arges> Daekdroom, not sure where that is. you mean the display settings?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Daekdroom> I did not know how it's called when the system is in English.
<arges> Daekdroom,  ok, so in the version of precise I have (updated two days ago), I don't see any settings for this. if I move from the right monitor to the left monitor, the cursor tries to stop in the middle where the launcher icons are
<Daekdroom> arges, so you don't have a 'sticky edge' option?
<arges> Daekdroom, no, do I need to update or use the unity-team ppa?
<arges> i'll update first
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Do the update. I don't think the PPA is necessary.
<arges> Daekdroom, ahh i see it
<arges> on my other computer
<arges> Daekdroom, this is perfect thanks
<zzecool> alan_g: are you here ?
<alan_g> zzecool: who wants to know?
<zzecool> ahh thank god
<zzecool> me
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> im one of those having the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compizconfig-backend-gconf/+bug/932125
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 932125 in compizconfig-backend-gconf (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in Glib::Source::prepare_vfunc()" [Medium,Triaged]
<zzecool> bug
<zzecool> do you have any news ?
<alan_g> </sympathy>
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> i saw that you have a fix that didnt make it yet
<zzecool> thats why im asking you
<alan_g> zzecool: there is a fix, was meant to go in a distro patch, but the patch was broken and didn't apply the fix.
<alan_g> One of the packaging guys was sorting it out.  Not sure of current status.
<zzecool> ahh i see
<zzecool> thank you very much =)
<zgreg> what is the preffered way to do a local installation of unity for testing?
<zgreg> hmm, I hope the instructions on http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source still work as-is :)
<htorque> zgreg: it's a long time since i updated them. if you find any problems - everyone can suggest an edit. ;-)
<apw> am i expecting my OSDs to be peuce now ?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've seen a change recently about scopes and sources filter, what was the change?
<zgreg> htorque: that worked just fine
 * jussi zaps mhall119 for fun
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh my bad, I thought you broke something, it was me :)
 * mhall119 kicks jussi for profit
<jussi> hrm, what do I report a bug against for somethign wrong n unity when using multihead?
<jussi> Ill tell them then you all can help me get them reported correctly :)
<mhall119> jussi: unity (or unity-2d, depending on which you're using) would probably the best, it can be re-assigned from there if needed
<jussi> first, If I have a custome size of icons for the panel set (not 48x48), then after removing from the projector they go back to standard size
<jussi> second, on multi head (projector+laptop) if I have a chrome window open (maybe others, didnt have time to test in the meeting)  on both heads, it only shows the main chrome windows title on both heads when there are different contents/titles expected
<jussi> mhall119: so, both to unity then?
<mhall119> jussi: yeah
<mhall119> tedg: hey, do you have a few minutes to talk to me about global menu/hud/dbusmenu/appmenu?
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, what's up?
<mhall119> tedg: I'm writing more documentation, just need a better understand of what does what
<mhall119> dbusmenu is still the way of exporting menus over dbus, right?
<tedg> mhall119, Correct, but it's deprecated and we're moving to GMenuModel which is "Dbusmenu v2" but now in GLib.
<mhall119> tedg: oh, when is that move expected to happen?
<mhall119> these docs will be for 12.04
<tedg> mhall119, So, in general, no docs should mention either.
<tedg> mhall119, Application developers shouldn't care about what the protocol is over DBus.
<mhall119> these docs are for people who want to hack on Unity itself, not application developers who just want to integrate
<tedg> mhall119, In general, they shouldn't care about DBus either.  Those are details :-)
<jussi> bug 966473
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966473 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel icon size is reset after removal of dual head (projector)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966473
<tedg> mhall119, Eh, not sure they should care either if they just want to work on Unity.
<mhall119> tedg: I'm giving mostly an overview of the different libraries used and how they work together
<tedg> mhall119, I guess Unity uses dbusmenu for some of the quicklist stuff though (dynamic)
<tedg> mhall119, http://ubuntuone.com/6p72JCI2xGDXdVgQUM1eKq
<tedg> mhall119, I doubt you want something that complex, but it's a start
<mhall119> tedg: very helpful, thanks
<mhall119> where is dbusmenu-qt?
<mhall119> lp:dbusmenu only has libdbusmenu-glib and libdbusmenu-gtk
 * mhall119 suspects Quicklists come from libindicate or something, not dbusmenu
<tedg> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt
<mhall119> thanks tedg
<tedg> mhall119, Static quicklists use the libindicator parser, dynamic ones use libunity and are backed by dbusmenu
<jussi> bug 966478
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966478 in unity (Ubuntu) "Same title displayed on on multihead window titles (chromium) when different titles expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966478
<seb128> when did that become an habit to drop bug number like that on IRC without any comment on written text next to it?
<mhall119> seb128: about as long as I've been in ubuntu channels
<mhall119> also, he was discussion the problem earlier
<seb128> mhall119, you must be new ;-)
<mhall119> :)
<jussi> seb128: sorry, we had the discussion earlier
<seb128> there is a trend of people join and throwing their bug number recently
<seb128> which is quite impolite and annoying
<jussi> wanted to drop the bug numbers so that people could see they got reported and could examine them.
<seb128> like they could at least state what they want, you don't throw issues at people without an "hey" or some context
<mhall119> seb128: yeah, but that's not the case this time
<seb128> like people fixing bugs are not slaves
<mhall119> wait, they're not?
<jussi> seb128: it was hardly that, I apologise if it came across wrong
<seb128> mhall119, it feels like a bit like that sorry
<seb128> jussi, no worry, I just don't like this trend
<seb128> you could have prepend a "report the issues we discussed earlier as bug ..."
<seb128> reported
<mhall119> it was only like 10 minutes
<seb128> jussi, note that hundred of issues are reported every week on unity so dropping numbers on IRC is not very useful
<seb128> if nobody was following up and waiting on the bug to look at it
<seb128> in which case you usually want to ping directly the somebody by mentioning the nickname ;-)
<mhall119> just ping with context, right seb128 ;)
<jussi> seb128: I am well aware of that - I have been around for sometime. I just thought it polite to let mhall know I had actually reported the bugs. I suppose a "mhall119" could have been helpful, but yeah. next time :)
<seb128> jussi, sorry I picked up on you, several people have been join the desktop channel on this one recently, not saying hello and dropping a bug number like they were throwing a bone to the developers or something
<seb128> been joining
<jussi> seb128: fair enough, Ive seen it before also, wasnt intended that way in this case.
<seb128> everybody is busy and some people are frustrated about their bug but it's not a reason to be polite ;-)
<jussi> but I will take your comment about addressing it.
<seb128> to "not" be...
<seb128> doh, it has been a long day :p
<seb128> jussi, thanks ;-)
<jussi> seb128: no probs, I do appreciate you raising it - I understand the problem (heck, I was on the IRC council for 4 years - seen many IRC issues).
<mhall119> heh, /me adds "that's no reason to be polite" to his list of quips
<jussi> mhall119: hehe
<seb128> mhall119, :-p
<nloewen> Unity failed to upgrade properly on my system a while ago, I assumed that it would fix itself with the next proper upgrade, but it hasn't. Is there any way to fix this? I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 with the unity ppa enabled. http://pastebin.com/DNqxv95w
<jussi> nloewen: is it flickering badly?
<nloewen> nope. compiz loads everything except the unity plugin.
<nloewen> notifications work, workspaces work
<jussi> hrm. I am no expert, but have you tried: "unity --reset" ?
<nloewen> I can open a terminal with alt+ctrl+t and startup unity-2d-shell and unity-2d-panel
<nloewen> jussi: yes
<seb128> nloewen, can you pastebin a ldd /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<nloewen> http://pastebin.com/mgp6xKQe
<seb128> nloewen,         libnux-2.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libnux-2.0.so.0 (0x0088b000)
<seb128> that's your issue
<seb128> local install hijacking the package version
<seb128> nloewen, sudo rm /usr/local/lib/libnux*
<seb128> should fix it
<nloewen> oo, I tried to compile and install unity a while back. thats probably what did it.
<nloewen> ah, look at that, it works.
<nloewen> thanks!
<seb128> nloewen, you're welcome
<zyga> can anyone confirm that super-key keyboard shortcut hint overlay stays active if you press this sequence and release the key <super> (hold until overlay shows up) <left> <right> (release everything)
<zyga> (other sequences also work, I just want to get this one confirmed)
<mhall119> zyga: yes, it does that to me
<zyga> is there a bug open on that?
<mhall119> not that  I know about
<mhall119> I suspect the workspace switcing is failing to trigger whatever event is used to hide the overlay
<zyga> I was not trying to switch workspaces, just align my windows
<mhall119> wait, not workspace switching, the "snap"
<zyga> yes
<zyga> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966551 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut help overlay stays on when used with unity snap" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> mhall119, can you confirm?
<mhall119> zyga: marked as also affecting me
<zyga> thank you
<mhall119> thanks for reporting it
<mfisch> mhall119: can I file a bug against the cooking lens in 100 scopes or should I just email gotwig?
<mhall119> mfisch: I'd suggest doing both
<mhall119> a bug to track what needs to be done, and an email to let him know about it
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-28
<thomi> bschaefer: sup?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, im about to push some changed. Was going to ask you about getting the search bar for the hud
<bschaefer> thomi, but I think I got it
<thomi> oh ok. should be something like hud.get_children_by_type(Searchbar)
<bschaefer> yeah, but then I had to add that empty class
<thomi> Searchbar should already be defined somewhere
<thomi> probably in dash.py, since it was used there first
<bschaefer> I was getting an undefined references to SearchBar
<bschaefer> yeah can laugh at my attempt in a sec, the diff should be up soon
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/fixes.unityshell-overlay/+merge/99462
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> but it does work haha
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, diff is updated
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, there's a few things... :)
<bschaefer> yeeah, I also didn't change that comment, as you can see I copy/pasted it haha
<thomi> 1) you don't need to import get_state_by_path or make_introspection_object. Importing those is almost always a sign that you're "Doing It Wrong" (tm)
<bschaefer> o yeah, I should have removed those
<bschaefer> I thought that could be causing the problem, but it wasn't but forgot to remove it. Good to know though :)
<thomi> 2) rename both get_searchbar methods to just "searchbar", and make them properties (i.e.- put "@property" on the line above them)
<thomi> that means in the test you can simply type "hud.searchbar.whatever"
<bschaefer> what does @property do?
<bschaefer> oo ok
<bschaefer> thats nice
<thomi> lets you access it like a variable
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> 3) replace your class with this import: from autopilot.emulators.unity.dash import SearchBar
<bschaefer> ugg that makes sense! My lack of python skills are finally showing through haha
<thomi> also, your 'test_hud_to_dash_disabled_alt_f1' test has both toggle_reveal and then ensure_visible at the start of the test
<thomi> I'd change it to just use ensure_visible
<bschaefer> ones dash
<bschaefer> wait
<thomi> oh yeah, sorry
<thomi> my bad :)
<bschaefer> yeah, I wasn't 100% where to put those
<thomi> my eyesight is getting worse :)
<bschaefer> as its kinda both dash/hud haha
<thomi> that's cool. apart from the points above, it looks good
<bschaefer> ok, almost done fixing those! Ill ping you when the diff is updated with new a new push :)
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> thomi, ping should be update now :)
<thomi> bschaefer: one more tiny thing:
<thomi> 234	+
<thomi> that shouldn't be there :)
<bschaefer> thomi, ahh yes, will remove!
<thomi> cheers muchly
<bschaefer> pushed, and thank you!
<thomi> approved, cheers.
<hank__> I hope thats the right channel...  Hi, how is it hangin' with Unity UI? when is it "finished"?
<hank__> and what is ayatana?
<thumper> finished?
<thumper> programs are never finished :)
<thumper> hank__: click on the topic wiki page to learn about ayatana
<bschaefer> thumper, im about to merge this: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/fixes.unityshell-overlay/+merge/99462
 * thumper takes a peak
<thumper> or a peek
<bschaefer> thumper, the hud still needs to emit end_key_focus when it hides, but I don't want to keep adding to that
<bschaefer> thumper, but the dash->hud works 99.99% of the time!
<bschaefer> the big reason I would like it to emit end_key_focus is the ibus chinese would just work a lot better
<bschaefer> as sometimes the preedit window disappears :( and you can only get it back if you open the dash or switch workspaces
<bschaefer> and thank you reviewing it!
<thumper> bschaefer: looks good
<bschaefer> thumper, cool! Merging
<bschaefer> now time to look at that list of things to do...hmm
<apw> didrocks, a fun one for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966907
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966907 in unity (Ubuntu) "focus in wrong window after transition from dash to hud" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> apw: ah, thanks! I noticed it before the release, but not a blocker :)
<didrocks> apw: didn't file it though, with all the rush time if you followed…
<didrocks> confirming and adding to the target
<apw> yeah it looked manic as always
<apw> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw, thanks to you! :)
<davmor2> hey guys I just clocked an odd issue,  I've done a fresh beta 2 install, I installed vlc and it appears in the launcher it's description is waiting to install (it is installed) when I right click on the launcher I get unlock from launcher and no name.  If I click on the launcher it fires up vlc as expected :(
<davmor2> might be that it has this odd behaviour only on the first installed app
<sil2100> davmor2: does it happen for subsequent installed applications as well?
<davmor2> sil2100: Nope the second one I installed seems to be correct,  I have a screenshot I'll post as soon as u1 finishes syncing shouldn't be too long
<sil2100> davmor2: could you post a bug-report about this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity with all the details?
<sil2100> If there's no bug like this filled in already of course
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap will do
<sil2100> Thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: bug #967085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 967085 in unity (Ubuntu) "initial installed app isn't correctly named" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967085
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<mhall119> good morning
<htorque> andyrock: hi! about bug 913569 - should this already work in precise? when i press alt+f1 when the dash is opened, i see the ubuntu button highlighted for a short time. when i repeat it, the ubuntu button gets highlighted and keyboard input is blocked for a while.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 913569 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher bar doesn't saturate when focused via keynav when dash opened" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913569
<htorque> not sure if that's connected to bug 759523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759523 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity hangs on a keyboard grab" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759523
<htorque> mhall119: hi!
<mhall119> hey htorque, how's it going?
<htorque> mhall119: great! how about you? :-)
<mhall119> getting there, got my coffee and some powdered sugar donuts
<andyrock> htorque, hi
<andyrock> htorque, alt+f1 doesn't work for me when the dash is open
<htorque> andyrock: it doesn't work for me either, but i get a highlight flicker on the ubuntu button the first time i press alt+f1 (also closing the dash), and the second time an "input device hang" with the ubuntu button highlighted for a while (and the dash closed).
<htorque> andyrock: but yeah, bottom line for that bug report → it's obsolete. i was just wondering what i'm supposed to see, so i can open a bug report.
<andyrock> htorque, i don't know what is the wanted design... that bug is on a priority list but it's obsolete yeah
<htorque> hm, appart from the issues i see, alt+f1 currently closes the dash - maybe it shouldn't if keynav isn't suppose to work with the dash opened?
<andyrock> htorque, for me alt+f1 doesn nothing
<andyrock> s/doesn/does
<andyrock> and for nothing i mean nothing
<andyrock> :)
<htorque> andyrock: oh, and that's with precise's version or trunk?
<andyrock> htorque, yep
<htorque> yep to what? :P
<andyrock> htorque, oh sorry... i read just trunk
<andyrock> so yep with unity trunk
<htorque> andyrock: so my issue is probably fixed already, thanks!
<andyrock> htorque, yw
<andyrock> htorque, are you going to attend the UDS?
<htorque> andyrock: nope
<andyrock> htorque, argh why not?
<htorque> andyrock: i don't really have anything to contribute and uds is serious business! ;-)
<andyrock> htorque, not really... you're always available for branch testing
<mhall119> it's funny how many good contributors don't apply because they don't see themselves as good contributors
<mhall119> funny in a sad, ironic way
<mgedmin> impostor syndrome
<mhall119> yeah
<tsdgeos> saschakb: you there?
<saschakb> yes I am
<saschakb> tsdgeos: yes I am
<tsdgeos> saschakb: hi, Albert here, been trying to find that unity-2d crasher you have
<tsdgeos> unfortunately the last bug you opened didn't give much more info, can i private query you here to give you some more instructions?
<saschakb> tsdgeos: The problem I have is, that the last time I got those bug, I already clicked in the bug report, not to come up anymore on this bug :\ - that was days ago.
<saschakb> tsdgeos: Ask me, and I hope my answers might help you
<mhall119> tedg: does libdbusmenu-gtk automatically export Gtk window menus?
<mhall119> or is that something else that does that
<tedg> mhall119, No it does not
<tedg> mhall119, appmenu-gtk is loaded into GTK and does that using libdbusmenu-gtk
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so what is in libdbusmenu-gtk, are those custom Gtk widgets?
<mhall119> or just an API
<mhall119> tedg: ^^ ?
<tedg> mhall119, It is, in general, the parts of dbusmenu that require GTK.  So it's the parser to look through the GTK menu hierarchy and the other side to turn a dbusmenu tree to a GTK menu hierarchy.
<mhall119> and I assume libdbusmenu-qt does the same on the Qt side
<tedg> mhall119, Uhm, not really.  It doesn't depend on glib at all, so it's from dbus up to Qt where GTK is just between glib and GTK.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> is libindicate only used for interacting with the Message Menu, or does it do other things?
<mhall119> tedg: ^^ do you know?
<tedg> mhall119, It is built to do other things, but is only used with the messaging menu today.  Probably will remain that way, but I won't promise anything :-)
<tedg> In general, if we're going to keep it that way, it probably makes sense to remove it.
<mhall119> or at least rename it
<mhall119> tedg: libindicator is used by Unity to display, not by client applications, correct?
<mhall119> client applications would use libindicate or libappindicator?
<tedg> mhall119, It's the API between the indicators and unity.  It should not be used by anyone else.  So yes, no applications.
<mhall119> ok
<tedg> mhall119, It's undocumented on purpose :-)
<mhall119> yeah, but it's known about, so undocumented just makes it confusing, not hidden
<tedg> mhall119, Well, it's hard to truly hide things in open source.
<mhall119> yup
<davidcalle> tedg, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, do you need any help with that singlet tutorial?
<davidcalle> mhall119, can I send you a gdoc draft on friday?
<mhall119> davidcalle: sure
<mhall119> tedg: will moving to GMenuModel remove the need for the custom patches that are keeping Unity out of Debian and other distros?
<tedg> mhall119, It will certainly help.  We haven't evaluated all that specifically, but it should really help things out.
<tedg> mhall119, Honestly, most of the folks could get Unity without the global menu bar pretty easily.  I don't think we have any patches that are needed other than for that.
<mhall119> tedg: I don't think so either, I was just curious
<mhall119> where is the default launcher app selection defined?
<rye> hello, i come from bug #943851 which while fixed for applications makes it impossible to enter composed letters e.g. in firefox in widgets that listen to blur event
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Unity Distro Priority "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<rye> for some moment the focus is still stolen
<cjohnston> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> mhr3: just commented on the bug we were talking about the other day... https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/928324
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 928324 not found
<cjohnston> It is still killing me
<mhr3> cjohnston, so i take it it's not any better for any either?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> I was just at over 40% of my ram
<mhr3> but anyway, we need to bother alecu, we had a long chat with him yesterday about the possibilities
<mhr3> no clear solution so far
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'm willing to help out with debugging, I just need to be told what to do
<cjohnston> mhr3: I wonder if it is U1 thats causing it
<cjohnston> when it starts updating it just runs away
<mhr3> cjohnston, it is
<cjohnston> tell u1 to fix their app?
<mhr3> although ultimately it's just trigerring some bug inside xapian
<cjohnston> i see
<mhr3> cjohnston, that's why alecu has to be bothered :)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> is there somehere I should join for alecu?
<mhr3> it was his eod half an hour ago
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhr3> but he'll surely be in one of the u1 channels
<cjohnston> ok
<mhr3> we got him to come also to #zeitgeist, so not exactly
<mhr3> not sure*
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-29
<jalcine> Hey guys!
<jalcine> I'm working on possibly adding a nifty feature into Unity.
<jalcine> Now, after reading http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/unity/lenses-and-scopes/, I noticed something about filters in scopes.
<jalcine> Is it possible to perhaps implement a means of opening another dialog perhaps, or a silent notification whilst the filter's activated?
<jalcine> I'm looking to adding speech recognition into the filter.
<mhall119> jalcine: to the filter?
<mhall119> or to the search?
<jalcine> Well, I'm not sure how specifically how it'd work. I'd like to provide the ability to speak and have the user's text be used as a search query.
<jalcine> search, sorry.
 * jalcine is still learning
<mhall119> ok, that would go into the Dash itself then
<mhall119> and some common library so it can be mostly shared between unity and unity-2d
<mhall119> that's a pretty big task you've picked to work on, it might be a good idea to send your ideas to the mailing list so they can be discussed by more people to see what would need to be done
<mhall119> also to make sure that you're not missing any preliminary work/designs/discussions that have been done around voice recognition in Unity
<jalcine> Heh, I managed to get dictation working with my application so I'm pretty confident.
<jalcine> Alrighty then, I'd search the archives for anything interesting then.
<jalcine> Thanks
<mhall119> jalcine: these docs are still very much under construction, but http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ might be helpful to you
<mhall119> I'd like to see speech recognition built into both the Dash and HUD
<jalcine> Only real concern I have is focusing, but I'd need some to familiarize myself with Unity's inner workings.
<jalcine> See you in a week or so.
<mhall119> that's what i was suggesting to bring to the ML, one the one hand having it automatically accept voice input would be nice, I can see it being undesirable, and having to press a button to activate voice might seem to defeat the point of not typing
<jalcine> Well, the way it works, it'd only recognize whenever it detects input.
<jalcine> recognition could occur only when the user focuses within the input field (changing the placeholder text to "type or speak to search" or something)
<jalcine> the tech's decent enough to know when you sneezed, coughed or made some kind of "white-space" noise (like uhm, and er)
<jalcine> The only real danger that I can foresee is that the code's largely written in Qt.
<jalcine> We're working on Python bindings so that could probably fare better, but I'd have to see.
<mhall119> jalcine: if it's already using Qt, try implementing it in http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity-2d/ first
<smb> didrocks, Do you know more about the current state of bug 963633? I saw this just yesterday with fresh installs on i915 based hw. One of those was via orchestra, so that even installed latest archive immediately.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<didrocks> smb: hum, we never noticed complain on direct install though
<didrocks> smb: duflu has almost a fix
<didrocks> smb: can take one or more two days
<didrocks> the workaround we push for beta 2 "fix" the upgrade case, which is the main one
<didrocks> seems nobody notice a blank desktop directly installing beta2 though
<smb> didrocks, Ok, yeah I had been thinking it was upgrade only. So I am a bit worried this happened on the new installs. Both alternate. Though one of them from CD and (since I did that late yesterday while watching TV) I am not sure whether it was directly after install or after the first complete upgrade after.
<didrocks> smb: can be, the most important note is: after a second boot, did it still happen?
<smb> The second was alternate 64bit and through orchestra. Btw, both with tha background visible and actually something working as I can launch a terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<didrocks> ok, the second is the unityshell plugin removed from the config
<didrocks> smb: this is no a new bug, it happened in the past already…
<didrocks> smb: I pinged the compiz guys for a year about that one, we never had a great reproducer
<didrocks> but the fix that duflu is doing is supposed to avoid it as well
<smb> Ok, yeah, I am not sure I really know exactly how that one has been triggered. Just coincidence... ? I guess, when I see the bug going into fixed I will have to run the installs again.
<didrocks> smb: right. I can tell you as well :)
<didrocks> smb: please keep us in touch, as it's a very tricky behavior ;)
<didrocks> (also multiple causes resulting in the same effect, so people mixing)
<smb> didrocks, Right, I rather would not want to have this behaviour going into release... ;)
<didrocks> same for me :)
<smb> Yeah, hard to keep seperate if so similar
<smb> At least I never saw a completely black screen
<smb> Only the background only (unity not starting) one. But that one across various gfx hw (i915, ati)
<smb> didrocks, Oh, btw. Just interested in the expected behaviour here: what should happen when I run "unity --reset" in a gfx terminal/vt (should the command return?). Cause for me it either does not return or segfaults (while still fixing issues)
<didrocks> no, it's launching compiz
<didrocks> so it's at the end your compiz process
<didrocks> (so shouldn't return, or you have a problem ;))
<smb> Ok, understood. :) Thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<apw> didrocks, i managed to find a way to 100% reproduce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/934084
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934084 in unity (Ubuntu) "super+<unbound key> and sometimes super+<number> keys now cause launch to wedge with the key hints shown and retains focus instead of selecting the requested window" [High,Confirmed]
<apw> didrocks, simply hit Super+z (or any invalid combo)
<didrocks> apw: oh nice, please ping upstream directly when you get reproducers :)
<apw> didrocks, found that cause the binding on Super+d moved somewhere else so that is invalid ... and my keyboard has a key for Super+d
<didrocks> like sam, gord, thumper ;)
<didrocks> apw: maybe linked to another bug we have (but fixed in trunk)
<didrocks> anyway, worth a look from upstream directly
<apw> didrocks, heard of the panel showing up in the alt-tab thing ?
<didrocks> apw: yeah, it's already reported, a known regression of 5.8. Pinged and assigned 1 week and half ago
<apw> didrocks, got a bug number so i can me-too it
<didrocks> bug #960652
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 960652 in unity (Ubuntu) "Switcher remains open after super+tab has been used." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960652
<apw> didrocks, ahh thanks ... and the the panel in the alt-tab was that known or shall i file
<didrocks> panel in alt-tab?
<apw> didrocks, with cirtain application running alt-tab shows both of my panels as windows i can select
<didrocks> greyback: unity-2d launcher reveal spot will finally not get in, right?
<didrocks> apw: no, not sure about that one, please file a bug and ping om26er, who is dx upstream bug triager and should handle all those :)
<apw> will do thanks
<didrocks> apw: thanks to you for all this feedback :)
<MCR> Hi :) Are there any news about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/963872 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 963872 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Precise 12.04: experiencing mad flickering after the most recent Compiz update to version 0.9.7.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> didrocks, heh no problem, this is literally dog-fooding in action.  things i am seeing over long use
<MCR> I cannot live without Compiz :'(
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<apw> didrocks, om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/968088
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 968088 in unity (Ubuntu) "running xev triggers the panel(s) to appear in the ALT-tab switcher" [Undecided,New]
<MCR> Also I would like to compile Unity from source, but I do not know where to get the source for nux which seems to be required to do so. Could anyone point me to some wiki ?
<MCR> Now I got everything up-and-running here (on Precise) I need for a productive system except Unity-3d/Compiz and Emerald (which does not compile anymore on 12.04).
<MCR> I filed another bug report/regression on Precise I would very much like to see fixed (sorry for that :-D): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/968112
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 968112 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Emerald (the original Compiz Window Decorator) fails to compile on Ubuntu 12.04 Precise, while it was working on all Ubuntu versions before" [Undecided,New]
<MCR> * Ignore MCR *
<MCR> :-X
<mhall119> emerald is still around?
<rye> hello, may i ask about bug #943851 - pressing compose key still switches input focus from the widget - you can see it in the terminal or in http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/blur.html - it gets really annoying when you can't use compose characters e.g. in Picasa (as my wife noticed :) ) you can't rename the photo - it saves the name once you press the compose key
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in Unity Distro Priority "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<MCR> mhall119: any reason to get rid of the best if nothing is available by far that surpasses emerald in looks or functionality ? ofc it is still around ;)
<mhall119> MCR: I just assumed it was swallowed up into Compiz Fusion years ago
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: ping
<JohnLea> krnekhelesh; hyia, in a meeting atm
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: oh...alrite sry to disturb, I'll catch with you later
<JohnLea> krnekhelesh; can you give me a quick summery of your question? ;-)
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: it is about static quicklist support for gnome control center...if I am able to finish it, is there a chance of inclusion in precise?
<JohnLea> krnekhelesh; the person who would make that call would be didrocks in the platform team, he is the best person to ping
<JohnLea> krnekhelesh; thanks!
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: thanks, I'll contact him
<rye> bug: Windows+Tab - you start going through the windows, but you can't actually start new applications, then any alt+1..n keypresses actually start meaning super+1..n
<rye> by the way, is it known that some keyboard hints don't fit the space and get truncated e.g. in Russian translation?
<krnekhelesh> rye: 1st question, there is currently a bug with Windows+Tab in Unity 5.8..This will be fixed soon
<krnekhelesh> rye: 2nd question, regarding the truncation, please submit a bug report with a screenshot attached..
<rye> krnekhelesh: aha, bug #960652
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 960652 in unity (Ubuntu) "Switcher remains open after super+tab has been used." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960652
<rye> krnekhelesh: sorry, i forgot, when design decision is required, what tags should be added? - bug #968494
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 968494 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity keyboard hint screen labels are truncated when translations are long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968494
<krnekhelesh> rye: needs-design
<krnekhelesh> rye: can you also add a screenshot..will be very helpful
<rye> krnekhelesh: done and done, i wonder why nobody noticed it before
<rye> krnekhelesh: another question - is it knownw that sometimes windows started in fullscreen leave the 29px gap at the bottom as if they haven't full-screened properly
<rye> e.g. shotwell
<rye> and virt-manager
<krnekhelesh> rye: I have that with shotwell...I thought it was just me imagining stuf...I dont know about virt-manager since i do not use it
<krnekhelesh> rye: do you want to report it...I am in for support :)
<rye> krnekhelesh: already reported, though it may be something that shotwell and virt-manager do to open with the same geometry - bug #968518
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 968518 in unity (Ubuntu) "Some apps started fullscreen don't take the whole height (shotwell, virt-manager)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968518
<zyga> hi
<zyga> anyone with radeon up for a very simple and quick test
<zyga> open the dash
<zyga> switch to app scope (or was that lens?)
<zyga> and type something that returns no matches
<zyga> say, 'cpufreq'
<zyga> for me the first letter of the localized "does not exist" message is corrupted
<zyga> anyone?
<sil2100> zyga: radeon driver or fglrx?
<zyga> sil2100, fglrx, radeon was unbearably slow for me (in the dash and hud)
<zyga> sil2100, still, if you have radeon that's fine too, I'm interested to check if this is gpu related
<sil2100> zyga: cannot reproduce it here
<zyga> note: when I mean 'corrupted' I mean the first two pixels are
<sil2100> zyga: I'm using fglrx right now
<zyga> let me screenshot that
<sil2100> zyga: ah, I think I know what you mean
<sil2100> zyga: I actually experienced this bug in the past, a few weeks ago for sure
<sil2100> zyga: what compiz/unity version are you running right now?
<jussi> had a strange thing today, cant seem to reproduce it. was in chromium, hit alt, started to type but the focus stayed in chromiums address bar, even after clicking the hud input bar.
<zyga> sil2100, latest precise
<zyga> http://ubuntuone.com/19jrHrMtvgvFFrIO0VxkLe
<zyga> (still uploading)
<zyga> oh, I've got another one
<zyga> font corruption in the thing that covers most of the screen on meta
<zyga> (how do we call that element?)
<sil2100> zyga: you mean, while holding? The help dialog?
<zyga> yes
<sil2100> zyga: yea, I had this bug some time ago, not sure when it disappeared
<sil2100> zyga: hmm, I'm using compiz 1:0.9.7.2-0ubuntu4 and unity 5.8.0+bzr2172ubuntu0+677 right now, and it seems to be fine
<zyga> 1:0.9.7.2-0ubuntu4 and 5.8.0-0ubuntu2
<sil2100> zyga: I also saw the 'first letter corruction' in the panel, where the title of the active window was
<zyga> sil2100, another screenshot on the way
<sil2100> zyga: ok, so maybe it was an unity bug - which has been fixed in some staging unity version
<sil2100> zyga: you can try the unity-team ppa if it fixes the issue
<sil2100> Those might introduce more bugs, but you can always revert to the previous one
<zyga> http://ubuntuone.com/6kXxBB5RoPk33pie70vra5
<zyga> that's the one in the help screen
<zyga> I cannot right now, I'm running a graphical app for the past 8 hours
<zyga> I cannot exit it
<zyga> (sucking all CPU during that time)
<sil2100> zyga: polski ;)
<zyga> yeah
<sil2100> zyga: na szczęście to już najprawdopodobniej naprawione
<sil2100> zyga: just give it a shot once you'll be able to
<zyga> ok
<zyga> on free drivers I had different issues
<sil2100> At least we'll know for sure if it's fixed or just something specific for my system
<zyga> sil2100, also occurs in the hud, type ł
<zyga> sil2100, <space>ł looks good
<zyga> sil2100, but initial ł is corrupted
<sil2100> zyga: actually, then this might have been a bug in nux
<zyga> sil2100, shall I report any of them?
<sil2100> zyga: I would first check the unity-team/staging ppa's
<zyga> ok
<sil2100> Not to waste time on filling the bug report for something that might have been already dealt with - if it would be still not fixed for you, please report a bug
<sil2100> I'm currently using 2.8.0+bzr606ubuntu0+326 of libnux-2.0-0, from unity-team staging
<zyga> sil2100, do you think the gpu type is important (apart from just the gpu vendor?)
<sil2100> zyga: I don't think so, not regarding this problem I think - fglrx has many specific quirks just by itself
<mhall119> woot!  Got an app indicator for my python/gtk app working!
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: yo
<bschaefer> soo would you know why self.hud.toggle_reveal() doesn't feel like doing anything in test_ibus.py?
<thomi> does unity log anything?
<bschaefer> theres no error, it just doesn't open anything
<thomi> bschaefer: it's better to use the ensure_visible / ensure_hidden
<bschaefer> I tried visible too
<thomi> bschaefer: also, make sure you set unity to log at DEBUG level
<bschaefer> for the autopilot tests?
<thomi> yeah, look at how we do it in the launcher tests
<bschaefer> o my...I tried the test_hud.py and my system crashed one sec
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> I swore I checked that before I bugged you! haha
<thomi> no worries - I'm waiting for nux to build on a VM....
<bschaefer> yeah i saw that...jenkins is not a nice person
<bschaefer> also saw I messed up space tab/indention in TextEntry.cpp Thanks for fix those :)
<thomi> bschaefer: oh, that's automatic for me. I suggest you use an editor that takes care of trailing whitespace & tab/space indentation for you
<bschaefer> I have my tabstop set to 2
<bschaefer> which I thought was the standard
<bschaefer> thomi, I see that you use logger = logging.getLogger(__name__) in the launcher test
<bschaefer> are you saying you want me to add some logging info in the hud?
<thomi> bschaefer: no, that's for the autopilot logging
<thomi> umm, hang on
<bschaefer> or when I compile unity set it to debug mode
<thomi> sorry, dash tests
<thomi> line 20 & 21
<thomi> self.set_unity_log_level("unity.shell", "DEBUG")
<thomi> but to start with, I'd just try:
<thomi> self.set_unity_log_level("unity", "DEBUG")
<bschaefer> oo
<thomi> bschaefer: whatever unioty logs while your test is run will be attached to the test.
<thomi> I suspect the issue is that you're running AP from within a VM, and the tap times are too long.
<thomi> (I assume you're still using a VM for development?)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm odd, now it says it doesn't know what self.hud is!
<bschaefer> and yes
<bschaefer> I just got a laptop yesterday though, soon Ill have real hardware :)
<bschaefer> well ordered it
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> thomi, if only I had let the test finish it would have told me no hud exist! I thought python would tell me as soon as it it self.hud...
<bschaefer> as I just have to add hud to __init__.py
<thomi> ahhh, ok
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm so it looks like Ill have to make a 'class Hud' in the emulator, pretty much like the dash.py emulator
<bschaefer> so the __init__ function can see it, so I can use self.hud
<thomi> bschaefer: why's that? You shouldn't need to
<thomi> bschaefer: which __init__ function? The one for AutopilotTestCase?
<bschaefer> the __init__.py under test
<Breetai> In Ubuntu 3d I can change virtual desktops with ctrl-alt <direction key> is there some way to do that in unity2d?
<bschaefer> when I try to import hud
<bschaefer> this wont work self.hud = Hud() as there is no Hud class in the hud.py emulator
<bschaefer> thomi, unless I just so self.hud = HudController
<thomi> bschaefer: yes, do that :)
<thomi> eventually someone will make a Hud class
<bschaefer> thomi, so more problems...yay. So the HudController takes 2 arguments and when I give it KeybindingsHelper, it then gives me this error
<bschaefer> AttributeError: type object 'KeybindingsHelper' has no attribute 'iteritems'
<thomi> bschaefer: ahhhh yes
<thomi> ok, you know what? The simplest way may be to amke a Hud class.
<bschaefer> haha :) alright
<thomi> inside the class, set the controller. TO get the controller, call HudController.get_all_instances()
<thomi> that returns a list, whose length should be 1
<bschaefer> self.controller = DashController.get_all_instances()[0]
<bschaefer> pretty much like that?
<bschaefer> so, Im guessing the class Dash is going to be pretty similar to what Ill have to do with the class Hud
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> bschaefer: you may want to do that in more than one step though, and assert that len(controllers) really is 1
<bschaefer> alright!
<Will123456> hey guys. i'm seeing how easy it'd be to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339 , but i'm not familiar with the codebase. is there any documentation, or do you just have to dive in?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 959339 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, had to a bit of re working, but the hud works now with a self.hud. I have to go make sure I didn't mess up any test_hud.py test though
<thomi> bschaefer: ok. Feel free to poke me when you have a MP up and running
<thomi> I will be offline for lunch in a bit though, so feel free to email me
<bschaefer> thomi, will do! Ill try to get the hud class looking a lot like the dash, with the property and stuff
<thomi> Will123456: the best way is to get the code and ask questions here if/when you get stuck.
<thomi> sweet
<bschaefer> thomi, alright will do! Have a good lunch
<Will123456> thomi: thanks, i'll give it a go
<Will123456> thomi: i've got the code and i've identified where i think the changes need to be made. beyond that i'm really not sure what to do
<bschaefer> Will123456, have been able to compile/run the code from trunk?
<Will123456> bschaefer: i've just downloaded the tools needed to do that, so i'll read through the readmes and try it
<bschaefer> Will123456, here is a good one. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<bschaefer> Will123456, after your able to get unity compiled then you can start messing with the code :)
<Will123456> bschaefer: thanks! looks like that's just what i need
<bschaefer> Will123456, your welcome, let me know if you get stuck
<Will123456> i'm hoping the fix to that bug'll get in before the 12.04 release
<Will123456> it seems like a pretty major regression and at least in my case totally ruins my workflow :P
<bschaefer> looks like a fun bug :)
<Will123456> have you not had any problems with it?
<Will123456> unity-2D follows the spec exactly, so it's only the 3D version that is wrong
<bschaefer> i usually just live in a terminal, and don't use the launcher much haha
<bschaefer> and usually only have 1 window type per workspace
<Will123456> bschaefer: maybe that's why it's not been a problem for you. i'm surprised how little it's been noticed
<bschaefer> ie, 1 terminal for each workspaces, so I don't run into that problem
<bschaefer> that would annoy me though!
<Will123456> i had this irc terminal window full screened, so clicking from gedit (reading the readmes) to the terminal (to compie unity) was impossible because the full screen irc window kept appearing instead :(
<bschaefer> that seems like a very big regression!
<Will123456> i'm desperately hoping that someone will take it on before the final release, since i'm getting no where fast :P
<bschaefer> I should be able to take a look at that next week, if you don't fix it :)
<Will123456> i'll hold you to that :P and i'll try my best to make sure you don't have to!
<bschaefer> well that bug only got reported 10 days ago, sometimes it takes  while to get some attention. Im sure if I don't someone will!
<bschaefer> Will123456, o and it has a Milestone attached to it, so it'll get attention!
<Will123456> bschaefer: i'm pretty new to all this - what does an attached milestone imply?
<bschaefer> it means the next by the next release we want it fixed! ie. we want it fixed by Unity 5.10
<bschaefer> if you click on it up by the bug you'll see a list of bugs
<Will123456> ah, gotcha :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-30
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yup
<bschaefer> had a chance to look at the changes?
<thomi> yeah, just looking at it now
<thomi> I may as well write my feedback in the MP
<bschaefer> ugg I hate it when something looks fixed, then 10 min later it just shows up again!
<bschaefer> alright that would be awesome :)
<bschaefer> ugg was stupid haha. I changed a branch form needs review -> merged...not approved; but that it was approved and what I though I had fixed wasn't there!
<bschaefer> thumper, ping. I think I have a good fix for the hud to dash, and having the hud CLOSE before the dash opens
<thumper> bschaefer: yeah?
<thumper> that's good
<bschaefer> thumper, ill have a branch pushed in a sec. Pretty much in LauncherController I added a AboutToShowDash(int was_tap, int when)
<bschaefer> and check in unityshell.cpp before we call this: HandleLauncherKeyRelease(was_tap, when) in unityshell
<bschaefer> if hud is open, close it :)
<bschaefer> and AboutToShowDash
<thumper> about to show hud?
 * thumper disconnects
<thumper> back shortly
<bschaefer> Well the Dash -> Hud is already taken care of
<bschaefer> alright
<bschaefer> I should a have branch and ap test by then!
<thomi_> bschaefer: ... did you get my last message?
<bschaefer> thomi_, eek, let me check!
<bschaefer> on the mp?
<thomi_> bschaefer: ok, I wasn't trying to hurry you - I'm on a dodgy Internet connection ;)
<thomi_> bschaefer: yes
<bschaefer> thomi_, hmm I dont see it
<thomi_> :-/
<bschaefer> thomi_, no worries, just in the middle getting a screenshot for reporting a bug while getting another branch ready
<bschaefer> and making some more ap test haha
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ap-hud-fixes-cjk-ibus/+merge/100058
<bschaefer> you made a comment here?
<thomi_> bschaefer: just now
<thomi_> needs fixing ;)
<bschaefer> dam
<bschaefer> wishful thinking that I could change so much and get a +1
<thomi_> :)
<bschaefer> thomi_, so you want me to fix the dash also? with the super thing?
<thomi_> I have a reputation to protect
<thomi_> bschaefer: yes please
<bschaefer> im guessing the super just makes sure it calls the constructor of the class above it?
<bschaefer> opps I didn't see I deleted that icon function...
<bschaefer> why did the hud test pass then! O yeah, some of the hud test failed, like undo in gedit for me
<bschaefer> thomi_, dammit...and I messed up my other branch haha. Ill hopefully have that done soon!
<thomi_> bschaefer: regarding super - yes, exactly
<bschaefer> I ment that as, this ap branch!
<bschaefer> thomi_, hmm also some how in HudView I removed the property geometry but I think I should add that back in...
<bschaefer> thomi_, I must not have had the trunk version of that file as that wasn't there...
<thomi_> bschaefer: yeah, I wondered about that
<bschaefer> haha, ill update it with everything that is missing
<bschaefer> thumper, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-fix/+merge/100064
<bschaefer> thumper, that is the code, ignore the ap test at the bottom. I accidentally committed another branch with it haha
<bschaefer> ill uncommit that after I finish these other changes...
<thumper> bschaefer: hey
<bschaefer> hello!
<thumper> bschaefer: ~unity-team/unity/fixes.unityshell-overlay has merge conflicts
<bschaefer> yeah just saw
<bschaefer> I messed up and set it to merged a couple days ago haha
<bschaefer> so it never actually got merged...and noticed that today...and need to update with trunk and removed conflicts
<thumper> bschaefer: also, let me know when hud-to-dash fix is ready
<bschaefer> thumper, will do! Thanks
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, the diff just finished updating: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-fix/+merge/100064
<bschaefer> thumper, ill add an ap soon, its just I have two other branchs that will create a conflict :(
<bschaefer> I just mostly want you to see if the fix is good
<jalcine> Is it possible to write an extension for Unity? Not necessarily a lens or a scope.
<mhall119> jalcine: not like gnome-shell extensions, no
<jalcine> Thanks, guess there's no other option, then.
<mhall119> jalcine: for what?
<mhall119> that voice recognition stuff?
<jalcine> Yeah.
<mhall119> jalcine: that's something that should be built into unity itself
<jalcine> Well, it could be easily done using PocketSphinx, it's just that the accuracy's like garbage for non-American English speakers.
<jalcine> Or close to that accentuation + dialect
<jalcine> I'm still working on my e-mail to send to the mailing list and my lib for it still has like a dozen or so bugs..
<lvillani> I am unable to launch an application from the dash until Unity has finished to search for entries matching the input string.
<lvillani> That is, when I want to launch chrome I usually type "chro" and then Enter, really fast
<lvillani> but Unity seems to ignore the keypress until the progress indicator inside the text box stops spinning.
<lvillani> At that point I can press Enter and launch the application.
<lvillani> I'd like to know if this is by design, before I file a bug report.
<lvillani> oh, nevermind, someone already filed bug 966417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966417 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application launch time increased with type-to-search in unity 5.8" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966417
<didrocks> greyback: hey
<didrocks> greyback: how are you?
<greyback> didrocks: I'm good, you?
<didrocks> greyback: I'm fine, thanks :)
<greyback> didrocks: What can I do for you?
<didrocks> greyback: I wanted to know if you notice the fuzz about the HUD :)
<didrocks> and alt revealing it
<greyback> didrocks: I have yes, we're working on it right now
<didrocks> there are two main bugs about it (one targeted and the other one about being able to change the key, maybe in gsettings?)
<didrocks> greyback: excellent, that's all I needed to know! :)
<greyback> didrocks: changing key we've discussed. Is there going to be a gsettings key?
<didrocks> greyback: 3D has a gconf key to change it
<didrocks> to not hardcoding it
<didrocks> I have the feeling, seeing the amount of issues we get, that a gsettings key for 2D to set it will be nice
<greyback> didrocks: gconf, ok. I thought it was in ccsm. That's good
<greyback> didrocks: I agree
<didrocks> greyback: it's in ccsm (so in gconf)
<didrocks> greyback: just use a gsettings key :)
<didrocks> greyback: there is a bug about it btw ;)
<greyback> didrocks: ok, thanks for the heads-up
<didrocks> greyback: thanks for working on it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<davmor2> hey guys I'm running some tests on precise's for purchase apps and non of the for purchase apps seem to be appearing in the unity launcher like the repo apps do
<didrocks> davmor2: I guess it's a software-center issue
<didrocks> davmor2: you should try on #software-center ping tremolux
<popey> hmm, if I press super + left arrow, my window sticks to the left edge of the screen, and then the popup shortcuts keys thing appears and stays on screen even after i let go of super.. anyone else reproduce this?
<popey> :D
<popey> ooh, reproduced on another machine, thats good enough for a bug report to me
<didrocks> popey: it's a dup and discussed extensively on chans :)
<popey> yay
 * popey stops filing a bug
<didrocks> fix committed in the new compiz btw
<njpatel> didrocks, I no longer have minimise or maximise buttons on my windows...is there a fix?
<didrocks> njpatel: I don't know about that one, using package compiz or upstream one?
<njpatel> ppa one
<njpatel> staging
<didrocks> so you should be fine
<didrocks> there was one a year ago about it
<didrocks> but can't reproduce it
<didrocks> hey btw njpatel :p
<njpatel> oh, wait, I have maximise but it's on the right hand side
<njpatel> but I don't have minimise
<njpatel> didrocks, hello :)
<didrocks> seems you either have some weird gconf keys
<didrocks> either it's a real bug
<njpatel> it's saying default is close:maximise :S
<didrocks> for button_layout?
<njpatel> yep
<didrocks> so at least, what you see is what you get :p
<njpatel> right :)
<didrocks> now, why did this value changed?
<didrocks> that's weird
<njpatel> changing it to close,minimize,maximize works, but it's a custom key now, not defualt
<njpatel> default*
<didrocks> I confirm I have close,minimize,maximize: here
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, if you reset it
<didrocks> njpatel: you have this new value?
<didrocks> (I mean, the bad one)
<didrocks> it's the default here
<didrocks> (the right one)
<njpatel> didrocks, hmm, one sec
<didrocks> njpatel: look as well at ~/.gconf/schemas/ if you have a custom one
<njpatel> didrocks, there are some there, but nothing that contains button_layout
<didrocks> njpatel: so you confirm that resetting the value goes back to the bad default?
<njpatel> didrocks, resetting takes me back to metacity's default :minimize,maxmise, close!
<njpatel> didrocks, one sec
<njpatel> ubuntu-desktop is installed
<njpatel> didrocks, what contains the overrides?
<njpatel> (package)
<didrocks> I'm just loooking : )
<didrocks> so the file is
<didrocks> /usr/share/gconf/defaults/90_light-themes
<didrocks> contained by light-themes
<njpatel> didrocks, that's there
<njpatel> and it's correct
<njpatel> didrocks, lol
<njpatel> didrocks, i'm an idiot
<njpatel> elementary installed it's 95_elementary defaults
 * njpatel gives up on today
<njpatel> didrocks, sorry dude
<didrocks> njpatel: ahah
<didrocks> njpatel: ahah
<didrocks> sorry ahah :)
<didrocks> njpatel: at least, no mystery! :)
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> you'd think they'd only apply when you're in elementary desktop
<didrocks> njpatel: well, do you remember the hack I did for UNE?
<didrocks> njpatel: it's possible with gconf, so they can do it
<didrocks> njpatel: not anymore possible with gsettings though
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, I do....we did crazy stuff then :)
<njpatel> didrocks, oh, really?
<didrocks> old good time, snif ;)
<didrocks> yeah :/
<njpatel> i would have thought that was something that was fixed
<didrocks> as all is compiled in one binary, and you can't choose the patch…
<didrocks> path*
<njpatel> hmm
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: pong
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey, you pinged me yesterday?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, but I don't remeber why :/
<mhr3> or actually it was today iirc :)
<mhall119> 1http://mhall119.com/2012/03/hello-unity/ if you guys haven't seen it already
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, I've tested it, it's pretty cool :)
<mhall119> gord: do you know how to set an indicator's title so it doesn't come up as "Untitled Indicator" in the HUD?
<gord> mhall119, nope, i did talk to ted about that but can't quite remember the outcome
<mhall119> ok, I'll wait for him to be online then
<zgreg> mhall119: there's a method called set_title(your_title_string)
<daker> mhall119, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/06/%23ubuntu-unity.html#t17:55
<mhall119> ah, thanks daker and zgreg
<daker> mhall119, indicator_instance.set_property("title", "some title")
<mhall119> obviously I don't remember very long
<kenvandine> mhall119, hello-unity looks like it is not only an awesome demo but a useful testing tool :)
<zyga> hi
<zyga> with unity 5.8.0-0ubuntu2 and compiz 1:0.9.7.2-0ubuntu4 I can still make the help screen / number overlays remain on screen indefinitely
<zyga> all that one must do is to hold super, then press alt and release
<davidcalle> JohnLea_, ping
<davidcalle> JohnLea_, I can't comment or edit the Unity shortcuts document, but it misses the Dash shortcut : Super + V Open the Dash Videos lens
<JohnLea_> davidcalle: I'll update it now.  I still have a todo item to reply to your comment in the dash home bug, sorry for the delay
<davidcalle> JohnLea_, no problem
<JohnLea_> davidcalle; doc updated ;-)  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit
<JohnLea_> thx!
<davidcalle> JohnLea_, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you there?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> didrocks: something weird happened with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/hud-redesign/+merge/100096
<tsdgeos> didrocks: it's marked as merged, but it hasn't been, which is good, because noone approved it
<tsdgeos> didrocks: any idea how that happened?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I'm totally puzzled as you are. The email trace doesn't show that, but the launchpad API showed it as "approved"
<tsdgeos> so launchppad had a hickup?
<tsdgeos> simply "reopen" it and bedone?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, should be enough :)
<tsdgeos> oki
<dakira> some strange behavior: many games won't work in 12.04 because hitting the ALT key always triggers HUD. HUD should probably be disabled when a fullscreen app is running. There's more: when a gamer deactivates ALT as the shortcut for HUD other keycombos using ALT (like ALT+TAB) stop working.
<Daekdroom> dakira, all shortcuts are working ok for me when I disable HUD
<dakira> Daekdroom: strange. Maybe this was fixed by yesterdays updates. I'll try to reproduce this again.
<jussi> dakira: also, you may want to mention a game where it happens
<dakira> jussi: Shank for example
<dakira> jussi: basically every game that uses the ALT key
<jussi> dakira: is shank in the repos?  I dont see it..
<jussi> bah, now im getting a craxhing system settigns and no way to reset my screen res to something propper after playing a game (tremulous)
<dakira> jussi: www.shankgame.com
<MCR> Just wanted to thank you for finally fixing the flickering here. Compiz is fully functional again.
<dakira> jussi: the point is. every game that uses the ALT key can't be played anymore. Doesn't matter if it is windowed or fullscreen
<jussi> dakira: I was just trying to point out that if you give an example of something developers can easily get, it will probably help them debug the issue faster
<dakira> jussi: hm.. let me think of an OSS game that uses ALT ;)
<dakira> meanwhile some more unexpected behavior: SHIFT+ALT+UP is the default shortcut for initiating scale on the current workspace (works). SUPER+w is the default for initiating scale on *all* workspaces. But it does -in fact- only show the apps on the current workspace. That's a regression.
<manzabud> hi
<manzabud> is some one in here
<manzabud> ?
<JanC> there are 119 people in here...
<JanC> although some might be asleep or out to the pub or ...
<manzabud> hahah ok
<manzabud> i want to give some ideas for unity
<JanC> manzabud: maybe better do that on the mailing list
<mhall119> tedg: are you the person to talk to about integrating with the Message Menu?
<JanC> well, you can give them here too
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, what's up?
<manzabud> well, is it possible to make ubuntu unity dash as a tooltip?
<jussi> JanC: ooh, want to go to the pub?
<mhall119> tedg: I'm trying to add Messege Menu support to Hello Unity
<mhall119> tedg: one second, I may have figured it out
<manzabud> unity dash is attached to unity dock bar
<JanC> jussi: if you are in Bruges too, why not?  :P
<manzabud> it should be separated
<jussi> I just did an update, and wow, unity got fast!
<jussi> JanC: I wish - maybe we can do virtual pub one day! a pub hangout!
<JanC> jussi: or maybe one day you come to FOSDEM or something like that  ;)
<jussi> JanC: maybe...
<jussi> hrm, is it possible to adjust the blurred background of the dash?
<JanC> jussi: I think we met at UDS La Hulpe also
<jussi> JanC: that we did.
<JanC> didn't you go with us to Brussels then?  ;)
<manzabud> or make it fullscreen only as gnome shell
<JanC> or "why didn't you ..."
<jussi> mhall119: who is it who is the dash design person?
<mhall119> tedg: can I have my Message Menu server use a different icon than the one in the .desktop file?
<tedg> mhall119, Nope
<mhall119> jussi: mhr3 is who I usually ping about Dash
<tedg> mhall119, You can set the icon in the indicators but not the application.
<tedg> mhall119, That way it always matches the entry in the launcher
<manzabud> ubuntu top bar should dissapear
<jussi> mhall119: ok, is he in a working tz or off for beer time already?
<manzabud> we can make a clocl icon to know time
<mhall119> tedg: except for thunderbird and gwibber
<mhall119> they don't match
<manzabud> instead of that old top bar
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, they're quite literally special cases :-)
<mhall119> jussi: possibly off to beer time already, he's Europe timezone I think
<mhall119> tedg: ok, so the intent is that it will match the application's icon
<jussi> mhall119: ahh, its 8-10 pm in eu, so likely not here. :) Ill grab him on  monday
<tedg> mhall119, Yes, it's supposed to be "representation of the application"
<mhall119> tedg: is Indicate.Listener something an app developer would ever care about?
<tedg> mhall119, Very unlikely.
<tedg> mhall119, It's the other side of the application.  The interface the messaging menu uses for instance.
<mhall119> ok
<tedg> mhall119, You're doing this with the GI bindings and not the hand done ones, right?
<mhall119> tedg: yes
<mhall119> tedg: how do I add an icon to an Indicate.Indicator() ?
<tedg> Cool, good.  I believe in those bindings more :-)
<tedg> mhall119, Not sure how that shows up in GI, but it's in libindicate-gtk
<mhall119> tedg: another question, Indicate.Server.set_type(), what values does that take and what do they do?
<tedg> mhall119, It will take any string, but the only one we're using is "messages" -- it was the point of extension for the lib.
<tedg> mhall119, Idea being other indicators could have other types.
<manzabud> what do you think about my idea
<manzabud> ?
<mhall119> tedg: another question, Indicate.Server.set_type(), what values does that take and what do they do?
<mhall119> bah, ignore that
<tedg> mhall119, ?  Okay
<tedg> :-)
<mhall119> tedg: what's the number that's being passed to the callback on "user-display" of an Indicate.Indicator()?
<mhall119> and how do I tell the MessageMenu that attention is no longer needed, after an Indicator set "draw-attention" to it?
<mhall119> another: set_property("subtype"), what values can that take and what do they do?
<tedg> mhall119, That'd be the X11 timestamp that the event happened at
<mhall119> is there a list of properties for Indicate.Indicator?  The giraffe API docs don't contain them
<tedg> mhall119, Well, you can unset the draw-attention field or you can remove the indicator
<mhall119> removing doesn't seem to remove the Attention on the MessageMenu, let me try unsetting it
<tedg> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/trunk.0.7/view/head:/libindicate/indicator-messages.h#L33
<mhall119> tedg: setting "draw-attention" to "false" didn't do it
<tedg> mhall119, Are you setting the property as a boolean or a string?
<mhall119> string, set_property_bool was crashing on me
<kklimonda> wow, the closer we are to the release the more bugs in unity I'm seeing.. weird
<mhall119> tedg: it works as strings though
<tedg> mhall119, Hmm, okay...
<tedg> mhall119, You might look in the libindicate examples there's a "listen-and-print" tool that will tell you what's going on on the bus.
<mhall119> doesn't really tell me much
<mhall119> Indicator Added:          <IndicateListenerServer at 0x98c42f4> <IndicateListenerIndicator at 0x1>
<mhall119> Indicator Removed:        <IndicateListenerServer at 0x98c42f4> <IndicateListenerIndicator at 0x1>
<mhall119> tedg: do I need to keep these Indicate.Indicator instances in memory?  I thought that having them added to the server, and the server being in memory was enough, but if I let it go out of scope it disappears
<mhall119> are apps supposed to keep their own list of indicators?
<tedg> Uhm, honestly, I don't remember right now.  But, in general, I'd say you should attach them to the objects they represent.
<tedg> A mail box, a chat, etc.
<tedg> And align them with that lifecycle.
<tedg> mhall119, Yeah, looking at the docs the server doesn't ref them.
<mhall119> ok
<bschaefer>  thomi, are you working on a Saturday?!?
<mhall119> I'm not sure thomi disconnects from IRC
<mhall119> tedg: I know the Sound Menu will keep a MusicPlayer reference even after the app has been closed, is there a way to remove it?
<mhall119> I don't want to leave "Hello Unity Music" in a user's SoundMenu after they're done playing with it
<tedg> mhall119, I haven't checked, but I'd guess it throws a file in ~/.cache/indicators/sound
<tedg> mhall119, Yeah, I'm guessing you'll have to edit that file.
<tedg> mhall119, "familiar-players-db.keyfile"
<tedg> Not sure if the sound menu watches for changes on it though.
<tedg> You'll have to ask Conor about that one.
<mhall119> ok, I guess that'll wait until Monday then
<manzabud> can ubuntu unuty dash look like a tooltip
<manzabud> ?
<manzabud> how can i help developing unity
<manzabud> ?
<manzabud> ubuntu top bar should desappear and unity should get a clock, this is my opinion
<Daekdroom> Unity does have a clock.
<mhall119> manzabud: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ has some information about getting started helping develop unity
<mhall119> more/better docs are coming soon
<manzabud> i was there
<manzabud> but i was thinking that if we remove the top bar there will not be place for main menu
<manzabud> but i want to say something
<mhall119> yeah, the top panel isn't going away without a good reason
<mhall119> and changes like that will need to go through the design process first
<manzabud> yes i you are right man
<manzabud> i love ubuntu and i want to participate
<manzabud> i have to develope a good idea first
<manzabud> i am thinking
<manzabud> mhall119: something else
<manzabud> do you remembar that in mac osx  they got a box where closed apps like im clients and all those kind of app go to a box?
<manzabud> so when you click box you get something like this
<mhall119> I don't "remember" in that I've never used OSx
<manzabud> wait i am looking for a picture because when i close empathy
<manzabud> instead of going to notification area
<manzabud> excuse me
<manzabud> instead of going to unity dock
<manzabud> it disapea
<manzabud> disappear
<manzabud> and i have to press super key
<manzabud> and type its name to open again
<manzabud> i supose that it goes to notification area
<manzabud> BUT users like me get confuse
<mhall119> manzabud: if you go to the Message Menu (envelope icon up by the clock) you will find Empathy in there (as "Chat")
<manzabud> do you understand what i am saying?
<manzabud> yes that one i am talking about
<manzabud> messaging menu
<manzabud> but when it dissapear from unity dock, it looks like it is closed
<manzabud> do you get what i am saying my friend?
<mhall119> yes, I understand, I'm not sure what it would take to give a visual indication that it's gone there, but you should fine a bug against the unity project on Launchpad so others can discuss how to fix it
<manzabud> yes you get my idea
<manzabud> that is why we should think about one place to access and minimize things
<manzabud> i think so
<manzabud> gnome 3 thought about it
<manzabud> i like unity
<mhall119> you might also want to send an email to unity-design@lists.ubuntu.com
<manzabud> as well
<manzabud> but we could improve it
<manzabud> this is what i am talking about
<manzabud> http://d2o0t5hpnwv4c1.cloudfront.net/358_jquery/example%20files/all-examples.html
<manzabud> please get in
<mhall119> I definitely agree that we should give better visual clues on where Empathy is going, I'm just not sure the best way to design it or implement it
<manzabud> go to the right bottom
<manzabud> corner
<manzabud> please
<manzabud> and lick that box
<manzabud> to see what happens
<manzabud> we could have something like that in unity dock bar
<mhall119> what would be in it?
<manzabud> for well the idea is not completed
<mhall119> brb...
<manzabud> minimized apps like empathy, i mean man i am just develping the idea
<manzabud> the thing is that top bar should have the same design
<manzabud> of unity
<manzabud> to be transparent all the time
<manzabud> something like this
<manzabud> :
<manzabud> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=ubuntu+unity#/d33znwv
<manzabud> i love this idea
<manzabud> this is fantastic
<manzabud> it integrates everything
<manzabud> i am web developer and i love when things are integrated, please look at this: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=ubuntu+unity#/d33znwv
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-31
<Daekdroom> No need to repeat yourself like that.
<manzabud> sorry for that
<manzabud> i know channels rules, sorry
<manzabud> Daekdroom: do you like the idea?
<Daekdroom> Personally, no.
<manzabud> ok
<Daekdroom> It wouldn't blend very well with GTK
<manzabud> why?
<Daekdroom> (or any other toolkit, for that matter)
<Daekdroom> Unless a new default theme for Ubuntu was made
<manzabud> yes, or jkust improved
<manzabud> i personally want to develope
<manzabud> but i want to know that my ideas are going to be used
<manzabud> obviously not only my ideas BUT i want to participate
<mhall119> manzabud: you can set the top panel transparency, IIRC
<manzabud> but it is not true transparent AND it won't look like the picture i show you
<manzabud> showed*
<mhall119> no, it's doesn't have the rounded corner, which I think would look bad with fullscreen windows
<manzabud> yes you are right
<manzabud> it should be improved
<Daekdroom> and it doesn't blend with the Launcher, given Launcher has a background color different than the panel (for most wallpapers out there)
<manzabud> but the idea is perfect
<manzabud> mix everything
<manzabud> i mean
<manzabud> no
<manzabud> the top bar
<manzabud> now
<manzabud> *
<manzabud> looks like old
<manzabud> mean while unity dock bar looks futurist
<manzabud> do you understand me?
<manzabud> well maybe is just me, that is why i told you i am just developing the idea
<manzabud> gnome shell looks better, but unity has more features
<mhall119> either one you rarely see
<mhall119> which is the best design, IMO
<Daekdroom> I'll probably hate it if transparency is the future.
<manzabud> something else
<manzabud> and i think Daekdroom should love it
<mhall119> I like it solid color because it matches the window decorations and doesn't look odd when they're maximized
<manzabud> look at this
<Daekdroom> mhall119, yeah!
<manzabud> http://spiceofdesign.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Concept-289644745?q=boost%3Apopular%20ubuntu%20unity&qo=31
<Daekdroom> It'll be difficult to blend the window titlebar to the panel if the panel is transparent and the windows are not.
<manzabud> this is WOW
<manzabud> top bar could be black when windows maximize
<manzabud> i'll use ubuntu all my life if it looks like that
<Daekdroom> What about consistency?
<manzabud> what do you mean? did you look the last image?
<mhall119> what if you have a maximized window in the background, and a non-maximized window in the foreground, transparent then or no?
<manzabud> of course not
<manzabud> scroll down
<manzabud> look at the below image
<manzabud> the second one
<manzabud> looks the third one
<manzabud> AMAIZING
<manzabud> BRO
<Daekdroom> You're totally missing the point of what he's saying, manzabud
<Daekdroom> Those images are nowhere near covering all possibilities.
<manzabud> did you look the last one?
<manzabud> why?
<manzabud> why not?
<Daekdroom> Yes. It looks cool, but is it doable?
<manzabud> it is fantastic
<manzabud> of course
<manzabud> it is
<Daekdroom> Would new users use it easily?
<Daekdroom> (Unity itself faced that issue)
<manzabud> of course bro
<Daekdroom> You can't tell that.
<Daekdroom> You have to get new, non-biased, users and have them actually test it to tell.
<manzabud> i am thinking that you are not seeing the same picture i am seeing right now
<manzabud> it is this
<manzabud> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/070/a/a/ubuntu_concept_by_spiceofdesign-d4sg3bd.png
<manzabud> it is AMAIZING and DOABLE!
<manzabud> tell me why not?
<manzabud> please
<manzabud> maybe the third one
<manzabud> is incomplete
<manzabud> i understand
<manzabud> but imagine all the optons of unity dashboard
<manzabud> in there
<manzabud> it would look amaizing
<manzabud> man
<mhall119> I don't understand what you feel is missing that this will provide
<mhall119> are you looking for a feature change, or just a design change?
<Daekdroom> good-looks, something even more minimalistic, perhaps.
<manzabud> i mean both
<manzabud> maybe you are right
<manzabud> is need to be more featured
<manzabud> *
<manzabud> lol
<manzabud> but
<manzabud> the idea is to make it look one piece
<manzabud> clean
<manzabud> ed
<manzabud> for example
<manzabud> oh man i have to think about this
<manzabud> improve the ideas
<manzabud> and something else
<manzabud> do you know the unity dashboard
<manzabud> ?
<manzabud> why is it attached to unity dock bar
<manzabud> wouldn't it look better
<manzabud> if it looks like a tooltip
<manzabud> ?
<manzabud> let me bring you as pic
<manzabud> http://mos.futurenet.com/techradar/classifications/computing/software/operating-systems/images/snowleopard-bestfeatures/2-better-stacks-420-90.jpg
<manzabud> mhall119: when you click application folder it shows you a dashboard
<manzabud> but in a tooltip shape
<manzabud> do you get the idea my brother?
<manzabud> maybe this last idea could work
<manzabud> no?
<manzabud> look at this one please
<manzabud> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2010/09/1739807583f499bb0d0eo.png
<manzabud> we could make ubuntu unity dash look like that
<manzabud> no?
<manzabud> well
<manzabud> i mean the tooltip shape
<manzabud> only that
<manzabud> the other options must stay
<manzabud> obviously
<manzabud> or maybe just give it a rounded corner
<manzabud> dash border is to heavy
<manzabud> in my opinion
<thomi> bschaefer: no, not really
<thomi> It's just, I feel all lonely if I'm not on IRC.
<thomi> it gets really quiet ;)
<mhall119> thomi: you need more voiced in your head, to keep you company :)
<thomi> nah, three is plenty already
<manzabud> hi
<manzabud> why icons in high contrast theme are incomplete?
<manzabud> why can't i saend an email to this address¿? unity-design@lists.ubuntu.com
<bluefrog> hu-service using 1.2 gig of RAM. a bit too much no?
<kklimonda> indeed
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-01
<ppd> hi, I have a really strange problem with current precise's unity/compiz. After some time of using the desktop/programs I start getting invisible windows in spread. so I wondered what would be the best way to collect meaningful debugging information when I encounter this problem next time?
<mhall119> ppd: run "ubuntu-bug unity" and it will collect a lot of meaningful data and create an new Launchpad bug, then you can enter your description of the problem
<ppd> mhall119: this is what I did. I just thought there would be something in addition that could be helpful, as I have this problem on all my machines (all running intel btw.) and I really hope this doesnt get into a final release
<g0twig> mhall119: hey there
<g0twig> mhall119: checkout my new lens-cooking code for gourmet  :-)
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> mhall119: jo
<g0twig> mhall119: I'm on
<g0twig> hey there
<g0twig> could need help with python an sqlite :X
<g0twig> I have problems with variables in searching with like
<g0twig> wgrant: hey
<bschaefer> thumper, ping. For an mp review
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> hello!
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-fix/+merge/100064
<bschaefer> This is the hud -> dash fix, which makes sure the Hud closes BEFORE the Dash opens
<bschaefer> while retaining key focus
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-25
<tigrang> Anyone know John Lea's nick in here (if he does come in here), or anther way to ping him? Thanks.
<tigrang> heh nvm, just saw the contact link in LP
<didrocks> Trevinho__: hey, around?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Morning! how are we regarding the unity-core stuff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it didn't build on raring, so yeah, let's extract it into a separate tree
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you take care of it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, so what we want is a new branch inside the unity repo where we just build unity-core? And have that into the phablet-ppa, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, preferably keeping the tests for UnityCore
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you want me to just adapt the cmakelists and keep the uncompiled code around or kill the code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whatever's easier
<didrocks> Saviq: didn't build on raring? it surely does build :)
<Saviq> didrocks, long story ;)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, it's behind trunk a lot (and conflicting a lot, too)
<didrocks> ok, so not unity-core unity, but old unity-core forked :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or...
<tsdgeos> yes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we only use r2909..r2910
<Saviq> from lp:unity/phablet-mods
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so maybe we should first try just merging that on top of lp:unity
<Saviq> and be done with it
<tsdgeos> that seems sensible
<tsdgeos> will do as soon as i stop deleting^Wreading emails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, try going that route, make sure it builds on armhf, though
<Saviq> in case that wasn't merged back
<tsdgeos> armhf is the phone/tablet?
<Saviq> yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and on quantal, too...
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> let's see how it goes :D
<suga> I would like to get know about autopilot testing. I'm installed python-autopilot and download the autopilot test suite from bzr
<suga> I'm facing the issue when executing the simple autopilot test, it couldn't be succcessful
<sil2100> suga: hi!
<sil2100> suga: what are the problems you are experiencing? What test suite are you trying to run? What bzr branch did you download?
<sil2100> suga: and first of all, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<suga> Ubuntu 12.04
<sil2100> Ah, 12.04, then it's a bit less straightforward on this version
<suga> When i execute with the simple command the below error proept
<sil2100> suga: what python-autopilot version are you using then? Since the main archives don't have autopilot for precise
<suga> So, Ur suggestion is that not better to use Python-autopilot on ubuntu12.04?
<sil2100> suga: not exactly, it's just a bit different to use it on 12.04
<sil2100> suga: I got disconnected and didn't get an answer - what version of python-autopilot are you using and where did you fetch it from?
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<suga> is there any reference for using python-autopilot on Ubuntu 12.04?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, you have results from the last week-end autopilot runs ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: getting a little bit lower, but still work needed to be done! :)
 * didrocks is trying to fix some unit tests failing due to glib behavior change
<sil2100> didrocks: is build 16 'correct'?
 * didrocks looks, one sec
<sil2100> Since I see some new tests failing that didn't fail before, hm hm
<suga> Noo... previous build
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, that's from saturday morning
<sil2100> suga: hm, not sure if there is one, but it's easy to do:
<didrocks> sil2100: flacky tests? :/
<suga> I can download from bzr repo?
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems nvidia did something strange and suddenly all tests got broken, will check what it was
<sil2100> suga: anyway, first of all, could you do apt-cache policy python-autopilot and tell me the version number installed?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's not the first time it happens
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems that if a service is failing, nothing tries to respawn it
<didrocks> sil2100: like the hud in the past
<didrocks> and so all tests are timing out
<didrocks> sil2100: the "no respawn" is a bug in itself
<sil2100> But still, it's very annoying and introduces a lot of false-positives
<sil2100> :<
<suga> ok thx.. I try with the command and tell the installed version
<suga> So.. can u tell that is there any flexible tool for test automation on Ubuntu 12.04 unity?
<suga> except from Autopilot
<suga> installed version seems as Installed: 0.1~ppa1-0~12+2~precise1
<didrocks> suga: ah, you are telling "false-positives" as well? :)
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: I actually picked that up hearing that from you ;) I like the sound of it very much
<didrocks> ah :-)
<sil2100> suga: ok, so, hmmm, give me a moment, need to check what version is this
<didrocks> false joy: olli was pulling on my legs, telling that's a "French thing". I believed for one sec it wasn't one :)
<sil2100> suga: but it should work like with the 1.1 version, so before you run some tests from any directory, you need to set PYTHONPATH to that directory, example:
<sil2100> You have the tests in /tmp/unity/tests/autopilot
<sil2100> So, you do:
<sil2100> PYTHONPATH=/tmp/unity/tests/autopilot unity list
<sil2100> To list the available tests from the given test branch
<sil2100> The same when using run
<suga> ahh ... thanks... I put the test on the location and set the python path
<sil2100> PYTHONPATH=/tmp/unity/tests/autopilot unity run name.of.the.tests.to.run
<suga> and let pick with the feedback from that
<sil2100> And it *should* work, but sadly right now I have nowhere I could check that, since I'm on 13.04
<suga> it's ok.. I try with my machine.. let u know if i face any issue
<sil2100> Good luck
<sil2100> didrocks: nvidia seems to have broken down on unity.tests.test_hud.HudBehaviorTests.test_dash_to_hud_has_key_focus
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's when the hud process is taken down, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: and nothing restarts it?
<sil2100> didrocks: it looks like it ;/
<sil2100> */job/ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/16/artifact/results/artifacts/unity.tests.test_hud.HudBehaviorTests.test_dash_to_hud_has_key_focus.ogv
<didrocks> sil2100: can you please open a bug on hud and ping ted for it?
<didrocks> sil2100: would be nice to have get it fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: will do!
<didrocks> sil2100: other than that, I would say: look at the other configs
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: btw, jono opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1159200 about the segfaults he sees with the ppa
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1159200 in Unity "Hang on previews with smart scopes PPA" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dednick, mhr3: ^
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm back on the PageHeader tests now. What was that fix you recommended for the label hiding behind the search field? I can't seem to find it in the logs.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to check whether the label contentWidth + units.gu(40) < pageHeader's width
<Saviq> nic-doffay, units.gu(40) being searchField's expanded width
<didrocks> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/fix-tests-with-latest-glib-unity7/+merge/155189
<nic-doffay> What does .gu do Saviq ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's grid unit - units.gu() returns the device-specific amount of pixels per grid unit
<didrocks> dednick: and https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/fix-tests-with-latest-glib/+merge/155190 for trunk
<didrocks> mhr3: oh, almost forgot about it: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4397994/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.libunity_6.91.7%7Edaily13.03.25ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dednick> didrocks: which tests were failing? unit or AP?
<didrocks> dednick: unit
<nic-doffay> That didn't seem to do the trick for me Saviq
<didrocks> mhr3: pstolowski: mind having a look at the libunity FTBFS? ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a "narrowMode" prop on searchContainer
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's what decides if the search entry goes next to the label or above it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's where the condition needs to take the label's contentWidth into account
<didrocks> mhall119: pstolowski: looking at it, I can bet this is the same cause, one sec
<mhr3> didrocks, seems that way
<mhr3> didrocks, so what exactly did they do to glib? if the binary is not present they ignore the desktop file?
<didrocks> mhr3: exactly, see https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=f641699299ed2713cf247e3465bb1a21612b36f7
<didrocks> mhr3: I'll fix it in few minutes, debugging something else meanwhile
<nic-doffay> Saviq, property bool narrowMode: label.contentWidth + units.gu(40) < pageHeader.width
<mhr3> i'm a bit worried what other things will break
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, looks roughly OK, does it work?
<nic-doffay> No, that was what I had done prior Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pastebin your diff (with the tests) please?
<mhr3> didrocks, it looks like the pygi overrides files in libunity are not installed for python3, could you add the necessary deb voodoo to make it happen pls?
<mhr3> cc: davidcalle ^
<didrocks> mhr3: will do, is the override the same than for python2?
<mhr3> didrocks, yep
<sil2100> brb!
<didrocks> ok
<mhr3> didrocks, merci
<davidcalle> mhr3, didrocks, thanks :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: mhr3: de rien :)
<didrocks> dednick: tell me once you are happy with those branches, that will enable to start another daily
<dednick> didrocks: sure. give me a sec.
<dednick> didrocks: you want me to global approve?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, test: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87598/
<didrocks> dednick: yes please :)
<dednick> didrocks: done
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/87599/ Diff there
<didrocks> dednick: thanks!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://pastebin.canonical.com/87601/ seems to work for me
<Saviq> brb
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm doing a ./build then running qmlscene tst_PageHeader.qml, not seeing a fix though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just resize the window, you'll see that it goes away when there's not enough space
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that calls for a test, btw
<nic-doffay> Agreed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the label still appears over the search box though.
<nic-doffay> If the label is too long.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you mean when you expand it? then yeah, use units.gu(50) or so, I didn't take margins into account
<nic-doffay> Yeah when it's expanded Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, I didn't take margins into account - units.gu(40) is the width of the expanded search entry
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the label has a margin etc.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so units.gu(50) looks fine, leaving some space between the label and expanded search entry, too
<didrocks> mhr3: davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/install-python3-override/+merge/155206 FYI
<didrocks> mhr3: davidcalle: we need to have libunity7 rebuilding first though before approving that one
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks, this was blocking some previews :) By the way, I've found a way to have geolocalized weather photos
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, I saw your post on g+, this is awesome!
<didrocks> davidcalle: not sure how many photos you find though ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, quite a lot actually, and it's flexible enough to give small cities a photo from the largest city near them.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think for my week-end html5-app, I will steal some of your logic here :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, sure :) btw, you can even submit some pictures of Lyon's weather http://www.flickr.com/groups/projectweather/ to have them in the scope, because there is nothing yet for it.
<didrocks> davidcalle: interesting, will do! :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: there is no limitation in term of calls?
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'm using the API key we have in distro since 12.10, I'm not sure of the limit, but since it's fine with our current load...
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent, will definitively have a look :)
<nic-doffay> Could anyone have a look at this and recommend more tests which could be done?
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've done the merge, but there's a billion things that don't build in quantal now, i'm going to make it build unitycore only, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I suspected as much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but at least we'll be able to keep on top of lp:unity
<tsdgeos> yep
<didrocks> mhr3: pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/insert-scope-id/+merge/155197/comments/338887
<pstolowski> didrocks: ah, thanks
<cyphermox_> good morning!
<didrocks> pstolowski: yw ;)
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<cyphermox> how are you?
<didrocks> good good, had fun due to glib this morning…
<didrocks> and you?
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> good good, things are green, makes me happy
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: watch out next time you have something new
<didrocks> cyphermox: glib changed its way of dealing with .desktop file
<cyphermox> oh fun
<cyphermox> I'll keep that in mind
<cyphermox> changed how?
<didrocks> if the Exec= refers to a binary which isn't in the PATH
<didrocks> it will ignore it
<cyphermox> oh. cute.
<didrocks> makes sense in most of case
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> not for testing…
<cyphermox> didrocks: you can fix PATH for testing ;)
<didrocks> as you ship .desktop just to test something
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, you need to ship those binaries…
<didrocks> which maybe you don't want
<didrocks> so I set to /bin/true :)
<mhr3> didrocks, pstolowski, it wasn't really necessary to bump it in the first place
<didrocks> mhr3: just be coherent if you bump it please :)
<pstolowski> mhr3: I know it wasn't a hard requirement, but it's required for the functionality to work as expected
<mhr3> pstolowski, oh but you bumped the requirement on the home scope branch
<pstolowski> didrocks: I guess it's enough to bump the version in the existing changelog entry (that says UNRELEASED)?
<didrocks> pstolowski: yeah, just modify this one
<didrocks> pstolowski: we should remove the ~ btw
<pstolowski> didrocks: "6.91.8-0ubuntu1" ?
<didrocks> pstolowski: got it! :)
<pstolowski> \m/
<pstolowski> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/insert-scope-id/+merge/155221 pls
<didrocks> pstolowski: speaking of which: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/libunity-7.0/view/head:/data/client-scopes.json
<didrocks> pstolowski: there is no scope ids for gwibber/photos
<didrocks> (and gwibber should be friends)
<didrocks> pstolowski: maybe we should fix that at the same time?
<pstolowski> didrocks: right
<didrocks> pstolowski: tell me once done :)
<pstolowski> k
<pstolowski> didrocks: afaict, looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-friends/libunity7-compatible/files/head:/data/ , it's not 'friends', but 'social'?
<didrocks> pstolowski: package is friends, social is the master scope name AFAIK
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey, you've approved already? I'm updating client-scopes.json
<didrocks> pstolowski: well, I wasn't sure if you wanted to finally push to the same branch as it was 45 minutes ago :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: ok, will remove the approval
<didrocks> pstolowski: done :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: I had a lot of fun and confusion trying to find actual gwibber scope, and then also understanding what we want. and we're also missing .scope files for photos, adding them as well
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks!
<mzanetti_> tsdgeos: lol: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/280/artifact/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus4.test_hide_hud_click_outside_handle.ogv
<mzanetti_> what the heck is happening here
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> poor guy :D
<Saviq> dednick, you coming to standup?
<dednick> Saviq: be there in a sec
<mhall119> didrocks: hey, what's delaying the smart scopes?
<didrocks> mhall119: the fact to run 40 python process I would say
<didrocks> davidcalle: ^
<didrocks> and maybe the REST results
<didrocks> some part are also ran by the server
<didrocks> which can be slow
<nic-doffay> Here's the MP everyone: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<mhall119> IIRC, there were only about a dozen local scopes, the rest were server-side
<mhall119> and I'm *assuming* that the server-side is cloud-scalable
<davidcalle> mhall119, didrocks: the fact that searches are not properly canceled yet. If you move a master scope out of the home dash (with a dconf key), you can see it running as fast as any lens.
<didrocks> mhall119: we have 40 installed
<davidcalle> 29 new local scopes, IIRC
<mhall119> davidcalle: I did notice that it wasn't cancelling searches when the search term changed
<mhall119> didrocks: and isn't the point of the new service the fact that we won't have to run them all?
<MacSlow> Saviq, something (like ListView) that's set to interactive: false does not allow any interactive child-items anymore?
<mhall119> "having 40 python processes" was baked into the design
<pstolowski> didrocks: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/insert-scope-id/+merge/155221
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, that just means the listview itself won't be interactive
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. you won't be able to drag it, essentially
<didrocks> mhall119: right, but the recommendations by the server is not optimal
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok tkx
<MacSlow> thx
<didrocks> mhall119: so right now, we are running them all to get results
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks!
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#interactive-prop
<mhall119> didrocks: also something that was expected, and will start to resolve itself as the server learns, right?
<didrocks> mhall119: right
<didrocks> mhall119: but there are still room for improvment on our side first :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, latest of the latest results available :)
<didrocks> dednick: sil2100: did you get any progress today on it? ^
<dednick> didrocks: working on it now. i think the basic problem is that the scopes are slower at displaying results, and there are points in the AP tests where it doesnt actually wait.
<dednick> which is where the flakyness comes in
<didrocks> dednick: yeah, that was part of my guess once I saw that you didn't as much fixed ones as planned
<dednick> sometimes the results are available, sometimes not
<didrocks> get*
<didrocks> yeah :/
<didrocks> dednick: we should maybe wait for the full timeout?
<mterry> didrocks, heyo.  re: daily release of the touch stack.  Let's say I wanted to enable daily releases of qtubuntu into our touch PPA.  How would I do that?
<didrocks> mterry: with the 100scopes project, all my planning around the touch stack is screwed. I would have hope we got some discussion and all the platform ready by now, but I'm postponing it for now
<dednick> didrocks: there are many places where it just does something like "get_results()[0]" without verifying that there are results yet. so it's just about adding the wait functions between.
<mterry> didrocks, k
<didrocks> mterry: is everything that qtubuntu build-dep on already in the distro or daily-releasing?
<didrocks> dednick: ah nice!
<mterry> didrocks, libhybris and ubuntu-platform I think are not yet daily-release
<mterry> didrocks, I'm not sure anything is daily-releasing yet?
<didrocks> mterry: libhybris is the android side
<didrocks> mterry: I asked a lot of people to decipher the story to be able to build what we need to build on x86
<mterry> didrocks, yar, qtubuntu is armhf only right now
<didrocks> mterry: didn't get anyone communicating though :)
<didrocks> mterry: so yeah, if you can look at it and know what's needed to be done to build on x86
<mterry> which is a problem, but a separate one from daily-release
<didrocks> I think is was mzanetti_ telling me that everything can build on x86
<didrocks> mterry: well, I'm taking that as part of "let's bootstrap"
<mterry> didrocks, I remember asking around and everyone told me to ask someone else
<mzanetti_> yes, it was mzanetti_
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> mzanetti_: so, do you know what's the issue when an app is depending on qtubuntu?
<didrocks> which is armhf* only
<mzanetti_> didrocks: then it should only depend on qtubuntu for armhf
<didrocks> mzanetti_: but the app can work without it?
<mzanetti_> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> on x86
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> qtubuntu is and will really stay amrhf-only?
<mzanetti_> didrocks: here's the explanation:
<didrocks> mterry: did you see that in the packaging?  ^
 * didrocks listens!
<mzanetti_> didrocks: we have Qt as a middleware
<mzanetti_> didrocks: qtubuntu sits below qt, as a Qt plugin
<mzanetti_> didrocks: the app sits above Qt
<didrocks> ok, so the app always dep on Qt, not qtubuntu
<mzanetti_> didrocks: I think our apps would also work on the phone without qtubuntu
<didrocks> and qtubuntu is installed by seeding it on amrhf
<mzanetti_> didrocks: just lack hardware acceleration support etc
<mzanetti_> didrocks: yeah, exactly
<didrocks> ah, finally, someone explaining it \o/
<mzanetti_> didrocks: if an application has a direct dep on qtubuntu Imho its wrong
<mzanetti_> didrocks: well... Qt would bail out on the device saying: No hardware backend found
<mzanetti_> didrocks: but we could install some mimimalistic, no-accelerated backend instead of qtubuntu and itll work too
<didrocks> mzanetti_: making sense
<dandrader> any wiki or webpage explaining the setup for an armhf chroot for building packages for the device? I have one it's been a while since I last used it. I fear it might be outdated (e.g. using wrong apt sources)
<mzanetti_> didrocks: the equivalent of qtubuntu on the desktop is libxcb (and probably some qtxcb package  - dunno the exact names)
<didrocks> mzanetti_: ah, this is the part binding to surfaceflingers?
<didrocks> (qtubuntu)
<mzanetti_> didrocks: yeah! I think qtubuntu was split up in 3 packages lately, so I don't know exactly which part sits in which package... ricmm could help you there
<mzanetti_> didrocks: but yes, in general, thats the idea
<didrocks> mzanetti_: and what about the ubuntu-platform-api?
<mzanetti_> didrocks: thats one of those 3 packages I meant
<didrocks> ah :)
<mzanetti_> didrocks: but now we are getting into the area where a rocket scientist has better information than I do
<mzanetti_> e.g. ricmm or jhodapp
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks a lot mzanetti_
<mzanetti_> np
<mterry> mzanetti_, qtubuntu-media is another of the 3 packages?
<mzanetti_> mterry: I think so, yes.
<mzanetti_> but as I said, the exact details of those packages are a bit out of my scope... I work mostly from Qt upwards
<mzanetti_> so don't rely on everything below with 100% on me
<didrocks> mzanetti_: it's already a lot in the stack :)
<luv> mardy: yo, thanks for having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/signon/+bug/1156776 .. but signon-plugin-oauth2-0.15  still does not build :-/ ... another issue now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156776 in Online Accounts: Sign-on daemon "signon-plugin-oauth2-0.15 fails to build" [Low,New]
<luv> I updated qmake .pro files in signond to build "signon-plugins" as .so as well and then I got signon-plugins-oauth2 to build
<luv> but maybe there is a reason why it's not built as a shared object ... :-s
<kgunn> tsdgeos: just curious...what's left on hud unit/autopilot tests?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i'd say i'm mostly done
<tsdgeos> my plan was having a review today on what was missing
<tsdgeos> but i got hooked on fixing the unity-core build in raring by Saviq
<tsdgeos> so haven't done it
<kgunn> tsdgeos: cool :) i was bp digging....np
<tsdgeos> still paying our fork everything in incompabile ways punishment
<kgunn> tsdgeos: no doubt....remerge hell
<kgunn> always is a pain
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> Saviq, are we aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1159011
<tvoss> ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1159011 in touch-preview-images "on Nexus 7 Indicators do not work until an application has been activated from the launcher" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tvoss, no
<Saviq> tvoss, I don't have a 7, though :/
<tvoss> Saviq, is that bug logged against the right project?
<kgunn> tvoss: let me chase
<kgunn> tvoss: i have a 7, just tested against the description - i kind of think its right
<kgunn> tvoss: meaning current behavior
<kgunn> tvoss: if you're on the greeter (aka lock screen)
<kgunn> tvoss: you shouldn't be able to fiddle with indicators
<kgunn> tvoss: a question for design to settle i suppose
<tvoss> kgunn, can you assign it to someone to take care of it?
<kgunn> tvoss: yep...going to point it to a design folk
<tvoss> kgunn, thanks
<kgunn> mpt: ping
<didrocks> mterry: thanks for backporting this commit!
<Saviq> kgunn, http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, did the merge, this is the monsted https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-merged/+merge/155243
<tsdgeos> after that we need this change in the shell https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_unitycore_api/+merge/155286
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you rebased?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for some reason the CI is failing, mzanetti_ says mmrazik knows why
<tsdgeos> Saviq: merged lp:unity into the phablet-mods thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I thought you'd just get lp:unity and cherry-pick from lp:unity/phablet-mods
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah but in the end i thought it'd be safer to make sure i did not leave anything out to merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can do the cherry-picking if you prefer, now that i know what files don't build anyway :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah that's right, I just wanted to save you the merge
<Saviq> or the conflict resolution, more
<tsdgeos> merge was "easy-ish"
<tsdgeos> problem was going into device+quantal and skipping stuff that don't build
<tsdgeos> in the more "fine grained" possible way
<tsdgeos> so we still run as much tests as we can
<tsdgeos> at this stage i've dpkg-buildpackage'd in device+quantal and VM+raring and built unity/phablet on top of it
<tsdgeos> "should" work (TM)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, great
<Saviq> will get on it first thing tomorrow
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm eoding too, let's see if mmrazik can have a look at the CI job in the meanwhile
 * tsdgeos waves
<mardy> luv: hi! can you find a libsignon-plugins.* somewhere in your system?
<luv> will do when i get back home - am i looking for a package or a file?
<mardy> luv: a file; IIRC the package has a similar name, though
<mhr3> larsu_, ping?
<larsu_> mhr3: on my way to lunch. Talk later?
<mhr3> larsu_, just a quickie
<mhr3> larsu_, do you know who would know about gvfs-httpd?
<larsu_> mhr3: nope :)
<mhr3> see... quickie :)
<larsu_> haha nice
<kgunn> Saviq: looks good...good to get that one out there
<luv> mardy: http://pastebin.blesmrt.net/3103/
<luv> mardy: only relavant libs i have installed in the system are libsignon-plugins-common.so.* (don't mind libsignon-plugins.* in my home - it's a custom build after modifying .pro file, upstream doesnt build shared objects there by default)
<kgunn> greyback: ping
<greyback> kgunn: pong
<matzipan> hey guys, I applied for them ailing list a  while ago
<matzipan> didn't have any success
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-26
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey! do you know what is happening on https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/packaging/+merge/153652/comments/339216 ?
<mmrazik> didrocks: the package needs rocket-scientists PPA for some reason (need to find out for what dep) but the rocket scientists ppa has no raring packages
<mmrazik> if it is just mir I can change it to mir-team...
<mmrazik> didrocks: there are lots of raring related failures. sergiusens is going through them.
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you please comment on the MP?
<mmrazik> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: is it something that needs to be merged asap?
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, that's fine
<didrocks> mmrazik: I prefer that we start bootstrapping one after another all the packages in the stack
<didrocks> from top to bottom
<mmrazik> didrocks: sergio just decided to move everybody to raring right away to force the porting. IMHO also a valid approach (even though I would most likely do it differently too)
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, I'm talking about creating the stack and have daily release/cleaned packaging
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh also, we will probably start to move some stacks from head to raring/
<didrocks> mmrazik: as long as upstream didn't fix their head though, we will just comment the branches
<mmrazik> didrocks: all these failures are in the phablet directory
<mmrazik> nothing in head
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, that's not related, just warning you about that :)
<mmrazik> k
<didrocks> mmrazik: see rev 108
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, I don't think phablet-mods-merged is feasible... 100k diff...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd rather "save" the current phablet-mods branch as legacy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and build on lp:unity by a) cherry-picking from phablet-mods (I believe there's only a handful of commits we're interested in)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're going to have a huge diff anyways if we want to merge to lp:unity/phablet-mods
<tsdgeos> what i can do is reduce the diff against lp:unity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we're going to move that away
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and push lp:unity as new lp:unity/phablet-mods
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and cherry-pick into it
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's gonna get maintainable at least
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but to make it build in quantal i still need to comment lots of stuff in the CMakeLists, are we still ok with that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but at least we'll see the diff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can see the diff if you do bzr diff --old lp:unity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm I tried that,
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was huge, too?
<tsdgeos> you get a huge thing because for some reason all the .po files are different
<tsdgeos> and someone added lots of ADD_DEBUG_HERE
<tsdgeos> but otherwise is "smallish"
<Saviq> ah!
<tsdgeos> Saviq_: what's the last thing you saw?
<Saviq> my VPS is back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meaning?
<tsdgeos> ah ok, no disconnection
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still 40k diff ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thing is, lp:unity/phablet-mods
<Saviq> tsdgeos, includes the changes that were made for Nux phone shell
<tsdgeos> so i'll create a new branch and cherry-pick from it
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> like making icons bigger and stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so let's cut that fruit
<Saviq> it's gonna make our lives easier
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos starts again :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, I thought that was the plan from the get go, bad comm on /me
<tsdgeos> no worries, my fault for not rechecking at middle journey yesterday
<didrocks> dednick: sil2100: hey, FYI, last results are available for autopilot release testing
<didrocks> dednick: sil2100: ignore nvidia, it's a UTAH issue
<dednick> looks like there's still some wait time issues with dash results. may need to increase. would have thought 10 seconds for a category would be enough :S
<mzanetti_> Saviq: hey
<mzanetti_> Saviq: I was updating our build-deps and noticed there is still python2.7 in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have a MR for that don't you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: iirc you had one..
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember we haven't merged anything since last week due to failing raring builds
<mzanetti> ohhh... now I remember.. you fixed it in indicators
<mzanetti> ok. makes sense again
<sil2100> dednick: I bumped it to 25 seconds for shopping results, since that's the average time it takes sometimes to fetch a shopping result ;/
<dednick> sil2100: how do you increase the result wasit timeout? is there a variant of Eventually?
<dednick> sil2100: was just about to look into that
<sil2100> dednick: you just add the timeout parameter to the Eventually call
<dednick> sil2100: ahh
<sil2100> So it's like Eventually(value, timeout=25)
<sil2100> dednick: it's neat ;)
<sil2100> Anyway I filled this in yesterday anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1159989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1159989 in Unity "Shopping results in 100 scopes take really long to show up" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder, though, if we should investigate why python2.7 is not enough...
<sil2100> Maybe it's the same thing for all 100scopes results really
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably... but I tried for a while and couldn't reproduce it anywhere... its only failing in the ppas
<mzanetti> which makes it really hard to debug
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can reproduce it locally in a clean sbuild
<Saviq> clean as in _really_ clean - a bootstrap, really
<davidcalle> sil2100, have you tried this morning build of libunity? It's a lot faster for all scopes.
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is the line that needs to pass: python -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print get_python_lib()
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the question is, why does distutils.sysconfig not get pulled in there by python2.7 but by python
<Saviq> mzanetti, it actually does get pulled in, AFAIK, but it doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no python in $PATH
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the correct fix is to go with `python2.7 -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print get_python_lib()"`
<Saviq> mzanetti, instead of s/python2.7/python/ in build deps
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... makes sense. sergio said we shouldn't use a harcoded python version anyways.
<mzanetti> Saviq: My experience with python is not good enough to give a qualified opinion. It works both now, but I don't know which one is more future proof.
<Saviq> mzanetti, not using a hardcoded version might mean that suddenly python3 will become default and it will stop working most probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep... just tested it with python 3.3... fails for invalid syntax
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. lets make it 2.7 then. cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, "print(thing)" instead of "print thing"
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's not even that
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you run it with python3
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will return /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages
<mzanetti> Saviq: that would be ok
<Saviq> so the autopilot tests would get installed _for_ python3
<Saviq> mzanetti, assuming the tests work with python3 ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: right...
<mzanetti> yeah. full ack. 2.7 it is
<sil2100> davidcalle: hm, didn't upgrade yet, will try thanks! :)
<sil2100> If it helps, then it would be awesome
<sil2100> davidcalle: is it in the experimental PPA?
<davidcalle> sil2100, yes
 * sil2100 upgrades
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH CMake is nasty, then - instead of failing on the command it just went over and said the text was empty...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... doesn't make it any easier to debug
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:execute_process - we should check RESULT_VARIABLE and ERROR_VARIABLE
<sil2100> davidcalle: ok, so I tried the latest libunity and even though normal results appear indeed faster now, I have the same problem with shopping results sadly ;/
<davidcalle> sil2100, so, everything is fine :p IIRC libunity team were investigating it this morning.
<sil2100> I even wonder what's wrong with the unity.tests.test_shopping_lens.ShoppingScopeTests.test_application_scope_has_shopping_results test failing
<sil2100> Since on jenkins searching for 'Text Editor' in the app scope seems to return no results at all!
<sil2100> Big huh
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-better-cmake/+merge/155451
<didrocks> + [mrazik] Prepare a list of stacks: DONE
<didrocks> mmrazik: this is something I took action on btw in coordination with upstream ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think it will changed from current configuration
<didrocks> (and will be in the head release btw)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack and agreed. The "done" here more or less means the projects have been identified and "somehow" stacked. There is still some work to do (I think sergio even added some TODOs into the cfgs)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, sounds good :-)
<kaleo_> Saviq: hey can I ask you a favor?
<Saviq> kaleo_, you can try
<kaleo_> Saviq: can you check unity is fine with Qt 5.0.1?
<Saviq> kaleo_, which PPA?
<kaleo_> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages
<Saviq> kaleo_, yeah, Qt 5.0.1 seems fine
<kaleo_> gret
<Saviq> we do have a crash on every search now :/ but that seems unrelated to the version of qt
<tsdgeos> Saviq_: Saviq: lp:~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<mmrazik> didrocks: the "to_transition" thing breaks ci/autolanding :-/
<mmrazik> didrocks: what is the intended use of that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: builds fine in quantal (device and VM), i'm checking raring VM now, any idea what to do with raring device? shall i try to update the device?
<didrocks> mmrazik: how break? the idea is to ignore those projects
<didrocks> mmrazik: they are in raring/* for now
<didrocks> so you still have the references to the branches
<mmrazik> didrocks: right -- the CI job generator ignores those projects
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, that won't work probably
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's the goal :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: you have them in raring
<mmrazik> didrocks: the goal is to have no autolanding for lp:mir?
<mmrazik> oh
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, mir is an oversight, should be only in main
<didrocks> mmrazik: let me fix that :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's what i thought too
<mmrazik> didrocks: thanks (and got it)
<didrocks> mmrazik: FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease
<didrocks> mmrazik: I didn't reread it yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so? just dump it into the ppa builders?
<didrocks> mmrazik: feedback welcome :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: rev 116, back mir on head
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll move the branches around, you'll MR your branch to lp:unity/phablet-mods
<didrocks> (and removed from raring)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we'll see what jenkins has to say
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i tried MR-ing it against lp:unity/phablet-mods right now i get billions of conflicts
<tsdgeos> since it's not based in that branch
<tsdgeos> so makes sense :D
<mmrazik> didrocks: thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-mods
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's the easiest workflow I can think of, but I'm really interested in your feedback :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's lp:unity/phablet-mods now
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<mmrazik> didrocks: I find it a bit counter-intuitive to have stuff in stacks/raring while the projects target_branch is trunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked/+merge/155469 a diff that fits in the webpage! :
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: why aren't we branching to lp:$project/raring while doing the cp?
<didrocks> mmrazik: this is step 2
<didrocks> mmrazik: step1 is better done in one shot
<didrocks> then, everyone responsible for his stack can go over step2
<mmrazik> ok. need to go through the whole thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why don't we comment out the whole of hud, panel, dash etc?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only leaving UnityCore and the tests that make sense?
<mmrazik> didrocks: did you push the mir changes?
<mmrazik> I don't see it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tried to keep the diff as minimal as possible regarding files not built
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<tsdgeos> basically to run the tests
<tsdgeos> even if probably they don't "apply"
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh sorry, diverged branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you try to search anything in the dash lately?
<tsdgeos> nope
<didrocks> mmrazik: 117
<mmrazik> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crash in QQuickVisualDataModel::_q_itemsRemoved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, every time
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when did that start?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure
<tsdgeos> we didn't do anything there, did we?
<tsdgeos> hmmm, wait i think mzanetti did some refactor in the history of searchs
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> however, the crash has been there already before
<mzanetti> at least for me
<tsdgeos> i could make it crash "sometimes"
<tsdgeos> not always
<tsdgeos> i guess always is better? :D
<mzanetti> I can't use the search at all. crashes 100%
<Saviq> in a sense, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, same here
<mzanetti> and for me just starting the shell crashes too
<mzanetti> in 80% of the cases
<mzanetti> if I pass -geomtry 1600x1200 it gets more stable
<mzanetti> it seems the faster the hardware, the more it crashes
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> never happened here
<mzanetti> doesn't crash in slow jenkins at all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, build on raring VM too, so unless you want me to do a "bigger cut" of things we built, it should be ok from my side
<tsdgeos> let's see what CI says :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at launcher/CMakeLists.txt for example...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's barely anything left
<tsdgeos> half of the files
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> no binary but the files still get linked to the tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti it's the carousel - r478
<mzanetti> interesting...
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> lunch
<luv> mardy: hey! did you get my messages yesterday? ... only relevant library i have installet in the system is libsignon-plugins-common.so but it exports different symbols than oauth plugin is asking for
<luv> http://pastebin.blesmrt.net/3103/
<mardy> luv: yes, I proposed a fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/packaging/+merge/155425
<luv> you guys are fast :-) great job, thanks!
<luv> im afraid installing .a wont be enough, because it uses -lsignon-plugins to link - maybe oauth needs to be changed to link statically against signog-plugins?
<luv> signon
<luv> anyway, i can try when i get back home and eventually fix oauth plugin accordingly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you saw it failed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes but afaik was CI itself failing no?
 * tsdgeos looks again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, possibly, I restarted
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, one was ccache failing for some weird reason
<tsdgeos> there's two more that have
<tsdgeos> test-gtest-xless: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<tsdgeos> that i have no idea why may be happening
<dandrader> greyback, would you have some time to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Stage/+merge/155489
<dandrader> Tests for Stage.qml
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mmrazik: any idea why test-gtest-xless: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.  may be happening in the arm machines on running unity tests?
<greyback> dandrader: tbh you've caught me at a terrible time. Can someone else take it?
<dandrader> greyback, sure
<greyback> sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cant really follow...
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: absolutely no clue :-/
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'll take it
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<dednick> didrocks, sil2100: more ap test fixes. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.autopilot-build-18/+merge/155491
<dednick> sil2100: can you review please?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try ricmm
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ps-quantal-server-amd64-1 is back in the pool
<mmrazik> mzanetti: and it looks like qmluitests were just scheduled there
<mzanetti> mmrazik: thanks a bunch
<mmrazik> mzanetti: mhm... is the failure my bug?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/13/console
<mzanetti> mmrazik: no. its mine
<mmrazik> ok
<mzanetti> mmrazik: I'm still experimenting
<mzanetti> mmrazik: right now the qmluitests just stall forever when jenkins executes them, but if I log in and execute the exact same pbuilder call everything is fine
<mzanetti> sometimes I really wonder...
<sil2100> dednick: aye!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think it may have to do with the fact that the CI machine is *not* a device thus the ubuntu_application_api thing fails
<mmrazik> didrocks: regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease -- I would find it more logical to have the "to_transition" stenza in the new stack rather then head (as thats something that needs to be created while the head is there all the time). OTOH I get that it is more logical from your/distro POV do it this way
<mmrazik> and in the end the result is the same
<mmrazik> didrocks: I guess I just need to add stuff to the "redeploy all stacks" as you need to create the autolanding jobs for the new branches too
<mmrazik> other than that looks good to me
<mardy> luv: it should work, the linker -l resolves static libraries as well
<sil2100> dednick: commented and approved, good catch!
<didrocks> mmrazik: if you do that, you will need to deploy the stack 2 more times
<dednick> sil2100: thanks
<didrocks> mmrazik: and you can end up in more cases with "same data in both stack"
<didrocks> mmrazik: rather than once raring and then transitionning
<didrocks> mmrazik: I started the way you mentionned
<didrocks> mmrazik: then, got 20 steps and started to revise to have something less error-prone :)
<didrocks> hence the current proposed way
<mmrazik> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, I think it would make sense to include om26er in our standup. Can you update it please? I can only invite guests which doesn't put it in his calendar etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum? you should be able to add just fine?
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're all guests :D
<mzanetti> oh... ok
<mzanetti> it does look a bit differnt tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, but done anyway
<mzanetti> cheers
<dednick> sil2100: i just pushed another 1 liner and bumped the approve. hope you dont mind ;)
<sil2100> dednick: that's cool ;)
<dednick> sil2100: just wanted to make sure that at least one cycle of wait_for_result_settle would get executed if dash was empty to start off
<didrocks> dednick: thanks! will be in the next next rebuild (so tomorrow morning)
<didrocks> dednick: but if we get the current build quick enough, I can maybe relaunch one (just unity)
<om26er> mzanetti, now they appear in my calendar
<dednick> didrocks: did the changes mhr3 was talking about get in?
<mzanetti> om26er: ok, great
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember that you have to save after adding a guest
<Saviq> maybe that was why it didn't show up?
<mzanetti> Saviq: haha... I guess thats it indeed
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: regarding the shopping scopes and the scopes long-time-to-display-results, pstolowski told me it's being worked on right now
<mzanetti> yay for webapps!
<didrocks> dednick: you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/handle-scope-flags/+merge/155465?
<mzanetti> I just love how consistent usability is among them
<didrocks> dednick: it's in if you speak about them :)
<didrocks> sil2100: nice :)
<dednick> didrocks: yep, i think that's the ones.
<dednick> ta
<mzanetti> dandrader: really cool stuff :)
<mterry> fginther, what's the story with the ci job trying to build in raring for merges against unity/phablet ?  They seem doomed to fail?
<mzanetti> dandrader: why do you change the ApplicationScreenshots to properties?
<dandrader> mzanetti, so that I can replace them with mock implementations in the test
<fginther> mmrazik, can you answer mterry ^ ?
<didrocks> mterry: hey! hot from the press: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease
<didrocks> mterry: I'm interesting in feedback
<didrocks> kenvandine: as well ^
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll read :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mmrazik> mterry, fginther: its more of an question for sergiusens but they are not doomed to fail. You can just fix them :)
<mmrazik> mterry: Ibelieve that is the motivation behind it  -- to force people to migrate to raring
<mterry> mmrazik, but it has the effect of blocking all merges, right?
<mmrazik> mterry: yup
<mmrazik> mterry: if you have any specific concerns/something urgent to merge then talk to sergiusens. He is the guy behind this.
<mterry> mmrazik, I just didn't think we had the pieces in place yet to handle raring, and the fault wasn't that unity devs were dragging their feet, but that distro people like me and didrocks were too busy with releassing raring to get to phablet on raring
<mterry> mmrazik, so we're blocking people that have no power to unblock themselves...
<mmrazik> mterry: can't comment on that
<mmrazik> mterry: but nobody complained so far :)
<mmrazik> or at least not to me
<mterry> mmrazik, I just did.  ;)  I'll poke sergiusens
<nic-doffay> Saviq, gonna have to skip standup today busy discussing Infographics. Still need someone to review the test case though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<mmrazik> mterry: there is actually a thread on this on the phablet mailing list
<didrocks> mterry: btw, the page I pointed it the first step to have "head" and thus phablet ppa :)
<mmrazik> mterry: where nobody really complied
<mmrazik> err
<mmrazik> complained
<Saviq> om26er, can you hear us?
<om26er> i could hear you all
<om26er> Saviq, seems my mic is not working
<om26er> for mumble only (?)
<dednick> you got push to talk enabled?
<Saviq> om26er, or your push-to-talk button?
<mterry> didrocks, why does the plan involve disabling head, then re-enabling it one by one?  Don't our stack dependencies ensure that things will be built correctly in a fresh PPA?
<mterry> Not to mention build-waiting
<didrocks> mterry: we disable head because we are basically taking a snapshot of head and put that into raring
<om26er> Saviq, i don;t think so. push to talk is not enabled
<didrocks> mterry: if we don't do that, we'll have to tweak the deps on every stack we push to dep on "head", "qa"?
<mterry> didrocks, sure, that's what the "raring" release is for (vs "head")
<mterry> didrocks, I'm not sure I follow that last statement
<didrocks> mterry: ok, let's discuss it in a hangout
<mzanetti> om26er: hehe, that didn't really work out :)
<mzanetti> om26er: when you think your mumble is working, let me know so we can test
<om26er> mzanetti, it should, tomorrow
<didrocks> mterry: in an hour?
<om26er> mzanetti, i am installing it on a different machine right now
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<om26er> mzanetti, and i;ll poke you to test call
<mzanetti> om26er: ok
<mzanetti> om26er: and no worries. I don't know anyone yet that hasn't ever had an issue with mumble in the standup
<MacSlow> Saviq, there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I got this error, which is unrelated to my merge proposal changes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5649560/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, from https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Stage/+merge/155489/comments/339607
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<dandrader> tsdgeos, have you seem anything similar
<dandrader> ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll try and post feedback today/tomorrow
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that's the thing i've been working the last to days
<tsdgeos> dandrader: we are stuck on raring merges at the momet
<tsdgeos> +n
<MacSlow> Saviq, great thanks... but it's not done yet :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah,ok. will that block merges for the time being?
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's fine, just want to make sure you're not following some paths that will bite you later
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<tsdgeos> dandrader: unfortunately
<dandrader> :(
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> our merges are piling up
<tsdgeos> i "think" i'm almost done
<tsdgeos> CI is almost finished and then i'll nudge Saviq
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kgunn: do we have a blueprint item for "port phablet-mods to a newer unity"? Given we've spent a considerable amount of time in it i think it should probably logged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's more of a "migrate to raring" item, and no, we don'
<Saviq> 't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll add
<dandrader> mzanetti, the instability fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_DashPreview_instability/+merge/155515
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked/+merge/155469 along with my last comment, we can say CI has passed
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks a lot
<dandrader> mzanetti, yw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, looks good, will wait for the CI to finish and look through the diff quickly
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll need a release bump to v 7.80, too
 * tsdgeos does
<kgunn> any takers on https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked/revision/3259
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> kgunn, not that easy, you need to point at people ;)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: added a comment about why the raring part is broken if that's what you meant
<kgunn> tsdgeos: thanks...no, was just wanting to get nick some review/feedback is any
<kgunn> oops/is/if
<kgunn> dandrader: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<dandrader> kgunn, not at all. but didn't Saviq just do it
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> kgunn, dandrader I mostly did...
<Saviq> dandrader, please only mark things DONE in the bp when they're merged
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. sorry
<kgunn> Saviq: dandrader stale webpage....sorry :)
<kgunn> dandrader: plus Saviq said point at people...so i did
<kgunn> :)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: mzanetti: i see i have the "HUD testing" blueprint item in both https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-hud-2-ui and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-testing does it really make sense to have it twice?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, just leave one of them in
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked/+merge/155469 CI appoved
<didrocks> mterry: kenvandine: cyphermox: I have half an hour now, ok for a hangout with this deployment doc?
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> mterry: kenvandine cyphermox: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4340e3dc7f93270210e58a9d8fd05d667f23b13a?authuser=0&hl=en
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh? libunity-2d-private? wth?
<Saviq> where did it build that from :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: from thin air :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess someone decided unity should build empty unity-2d packages now that we don't package unity-2d anymore
<tsdgeos> or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ar right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's alive! ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, another ccache failure is incoming, though
<tsdgeos> oh my
<Saviq> hopefully autolanding will be fine
<mterry> didrocks, does Enter activate the first search result for you with 100 scopes?
<mterry> didrocks, doesn't seem to for me, which is a regression
<mterry> Hrm... It does, but only after all results are in, maybe?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea when/if autolanding triggers?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I have a similar experience
<mterry> Saviq, hrm.  do you have a guess who to ping about it?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^?
<tsdgeos> mterry: no idea sorry
 * mterry files bug
<Saviq> mterry, yup, do that
<Saviq> mterry, add 100scopes as tag
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: mzanetti: do you know when/if autoloanding triggers for the phablet-mods MRs?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already pinged mmrazik
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: */15 * * * *
<tsdgeos> oki, sorry :-)
<mmrazik> + some time to process your particular branch
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: the branch was locked. released it so it should be picked in ~7mins
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ok, tx
<mmrazik> didrocks: in case you have a sec: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/webcred/+merge/155541
<mmrazik> didrocks: just to confirm I'm using the to_release correctly
<didrocks> mmrazik: why account-plugins is not in to_transition?
<mmrazik> didrocks: it has both trunk and 13.04 branch
<didrocks> mmrazik: we'll do that thursday if you don't mind
<didrocks> mmrazik: I need to deploy the stacks
<didrocks> mmrazik: and I want to do a check before and then after
<didrocks> mmrazik: but yeah, the idea is good otherwise :)
<didrocks> just I'm not a huge fan of:
<didrocks> signon-keyring-extension:
<didrocks>    target_branch: lp:signon-keyring-extension
<didrocks> is the repetition needed?
<didrocks> I handle that as "default"
<didrocks> to avoid having too much lines in the config
<mmrazik> didrocks: its because I expect people will just add /13.04
<mmrazik> and delete in head
<mmrazik> I can probably delete in head right away
<mmrazik> I just did it for raring and then copied to head
<mmrazik> didrocks: so should account-plugins stay in to_transition?
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, and remove the 13.04 branch if possible
<didrocks> for it
<didrocks> just until thursday
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: I want to test the new procedure
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: but I'm not there tomorrow
<didrocks> and a build thursday "normal"
<didrocks> then deploying this
<didrocks> and testing again :)
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: sounds good?
<didrocks> kenvandine: FYI ^
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> my panel froze :/
<rickspencer3> oh, it just unfroze :/
<davidcalle> didrocks, do you mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/ubuntu-scopes/yelp-limit-results/+merge/155076 , the yelp scope is currently returning an unhealthy number of results.
<didrocks> davidcalle: looking
<mmrazik> didrocks: back to the accoung-plugins -- the thing is that if I move it back to "to_transision" I won't be able to generate ci/autolanding jobs for trunk
<mmrazik> didrocks: I had hoped that with daily_release set to False it won't generate any job for the distro stuff
<didrocks> mmrazik: it shouldn't
<didrocks> mmrazik: but I would have hope to check the process once first :/
<didrocks> mmrazik: do they really need those branches today?
<didrocks> can't wait on thursday?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I had an impression kenvandine wants to land something to the /13.04
<mmrazik> didrocks: but I wonder why it needs to wait when it should have no effect on your stuff
<didrocks> kenvandine: I told that we should wait on thursday, isn't it? ^
<kenvandine> mmrazik, not really, mardy merged it i think
<didrocks> mmrazik: I want to test a before run/after run
<kenvandine> didrocks, not related to daily releases
<didrocks> mmrazik: to ensure the workflow makes sense
<didrocks> kenvandine: changing the stack config impact daily releases
<kenvandine> mardy branched for 13.04 to add new features to trunk
 * kenvandine wasn't changing the config :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: how does what I proposed change the daily release?
<didrocks> mmrazik: because this file is read by the daily releases
<kenvandine> so mardy had me upload a bug fix proposed against their 13.04 branch
<didrocks> kenvandine: urgh
<mmrazik> didrocks: but all of it should be ignored due to "daily_release: False" or am I missing something?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so you *need* to deploy the daily today right?
<didrocks> kenvandine: to point to none trunk
<kenvandine> didrocks, it isn't daily
<didrocks> mmrazik: it should, but I'm not here today and I didn't test it
<didrocks> tomorrow*
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, not that one
<kenvandine> right :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just so you know, don't worry if it doesn't merge today (although I know you'd rather push it to the end)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll take over
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's just I was hoping we can just wait on me being back and not complicating things over for nothing :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, just want to see it in :D
<mmrazik> didrocks: the "daily_release: False" stuff is not new one. What needs to be tested?
<didrocks> we already have too much on each ones plate to take risk
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, it wasn't in any of the stack when having a target_branch
<didrocks> so it wasn't taken into account
<didrocks> mmrazik: if you are around tomorrow to fix the daily release if things go wrong, I don't care :-)
<mmrazik> didrocks: TBH I still don't get it but as you wish
<mmrazik> didrocks: what could possibly go wrong? We have jenkins jobs to daily release stuff we don't want to daily release?
<didrocks> mmrazik: let's coordinate this on Thursday, it will be a nice "first example" to transition to this workaround
<didrocks> s/workaround/workflow/
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm not here for most of the Thu (have an appointment at US embassy to get Visas)
<didrocks> mmrazik: as we are deploying stuff, it's different folders used for daily release
<mmrazik> didrocks: there is something broken here. We can't create autolanding jobs because of something daily-release related. These two things should be independent
<didrocks> mmrazik: it should be fine and have no impact
<didrocks> mmrazik: but as it's the first time, I want to confirm first
<didrocks> and be here if things go wrong
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: we just deployed this common config, I think rather than arguing, we should try to mitigate and lower the impact :)
<didrocks> it's just a "just in case thing"
<didrocks> if this goes wrong, nobody will be able to fix it tomorrow
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<robru> didrocks, hangout?
<didrocks> robru: yep, you should have the link in the invite :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox mterry : joining?
<mterry> didrocks, coming, hold on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: failed again :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i have to go, will try to come back in a couple of hours or so
<cyphermox> argh, I can't believe how hangouts crash all the time here
<mterry> didrocks, so..  what's the PPA name again for the phablet auto-uploading bits? experimental-certified?
<didrocks> mterry: it will be daily-build-next
<didrocks> (the final one will be "next")
<mterry> OK, nothing in there yet
<rtdrury> Hi!  I just viewed the Unity page for the first time and the question stands out there: What is Unity?  The answer below does not answer the question What is Unity?  Instead it answers What Does Unity Do?
<rtdrury> Could the Ubuntu team change the answer so that it answers the question What is Unity?
<rtdrury> Is there anyone here who can take this request to the relevant people?
<rtdrury> All silent?  Whay is this?  My expectation is of a nomal gathering of people interacting in ways to build a more common understanding of the wold, specifically of a linux distro?
<sil2100> rtdrury: hi! I'm sure if anyone with the power to resolve this issue was around he/she would answer - you can't get angry because currently there is no such person online
<rtdrury> So we want that up  is up and down is down, white is white, black is black.  So povide direct information.  Keep Madison Ave out of the communications in the frree software community.  Unity is probaby some merging of Gnome & KDE.  But the question wasn't answered.  People want to know what it is first.
<sil2100> I will try to remember this and forward it to someone that could be able to resolve this issue
<rtdrury> Oh thanks - you'e a lifesaver, sil2100.  Have a great day.  My anger is well under control.  Ubuntu is great.  I just want to keep it great.  Ya know?  How are you?
<sil2100> Thank you, I'm rather fine, how about you?
<sil2100> Just a bit busy maybe
<rtdrury> Yeah, vey busy here too.  It's been a long time since enering a chat room.  I think these are great.
<rtdrury> So I'm upgrading from Lucid Lynx I think it is.  I'd like to thank all the volunteers.  Do you code?  Do you know what volunteer help is needed most?
<sil2100> rtdrury: oh, excellent - yes, I code most of the time, although I have some packaging tasks as well - help is welcome basically everywhere, as always!
<sil2100> rtdrury: are you a programmer as well?
<sil2100> If you're upgrading, Unity might seem a bit 'different' to you: there's a lot of things an usuall Gnome user needs to get used to
<rtdrury> I did lots of C codle in the past, and these dats doing more C code, using Gnome, have a Java project, and lots of PHP, Javascript & Bash scripts.
<rtdrury> Oh mainly need for Gnome to work - I mainly want to use Ardour music studio with my Gnome-based plugins.
<rtdrury> Ah so Unity is a desktop environment?
<mhall119> it's a shell for Gnome DE
<mhall119> currently
<mhall119> Unity Next will be a bit more than that
<rtdrury> Great - I noticed Gnome's API is evolving rapidly with lots of depreciated classes.  GUI evolution.
<rtdrury> Well, I think you guys are doing the world a huge service by just being available here to answer questions.
<mhall119> Unity is currently Gnome - (Gnome Shell) + (Unity Shell)
<mhall119> if that math makes sense :)
<rtdrury> Sure, I can see that is a superposition - a fancy word for summation
<rtdrury> So you have the two shells to choose from?
<mhall119> two shells for Gnome DE, but also KDE, Xfce, LXDE, and many others
<rtdrury> I'd glad that you can see the bigger picture, seeing different people using different graphical environments.
<sil2100> rtdrury: with Unity set as the default environment
<sil2100> But allowing switching at will, depending on preferences
<rtdrury> Well that's great - look guys, I have a huge load of work to do - this chat session has been great - this is the future.  Access to real live humans when it's really needed.  Keep up the great work.
<mterry> didrocks, is there going to be a separate MIR bug for the 100 scopes?
<didrocks> mterry: depends on your preferences
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping, are you still around?
<mterry> didrocks, no rush, just ping me when you make it, I have comments ready
<didrocks> mterry: as everything is listed in the FFe, that's fine by me
<didrocks> mterry: if you prefer a separate MIR bug, I can do it
<mterry> didrocks, I'd prefer separate, just so I don't pollute the status field of the FFe
<mterry> Huh, qtpim never made it to raring
<mterry> Nor did libtelepathy-qt5...
<didrocks> mterry: ok, if I prepare it on thursday, that's fine?
<mterry> didrocks, sure...  I think the only blocker was the privacy issue
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, which is addressed now, isn't it pstolowski? ^
<mterry> didrocks, the bug is still open.  bug 1158782
<ubot5> bug 1158782 in unity (Ubuntu) "When privacy switch is on don't query client scopes with RemoteContent=true" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158782
<pstolowski> mterry, didrocks: right, it's supported now
<didrocks> pstolowski: please close the bug! :)
<pstolowski> it wasn't assigned to home scope nor libunity ;)
<pstolowski> didrocks: updated (except for 'unity (Ubuntu)' - not sure)
<didrocks> pstolowski: you can close it
<didrocks> pstolowski: those bugs never ended up in the distro
<didrocks> so fine to not list them
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah I'm around
<mterry> didrocks, in which PPA should I put packages like qtpim and telepathy-qt5 that aren't upstreams we watch, but are not yet in raring?
<didrocks> mterry: we will need them to build the touch stack in the end, right?
<sil2100> cyphermox: aaactually, I think I found a solution already - but would you mind if I poke you with some packaging branches for a review?
<mterry> didrocks, right, they are deps of at least phone-app
<cyphermox> sil2100: sure
<didrocks> mterry: so daily-build-next for now
<mterry> didrocks, just manually copy them in there?  sure
<didrocks> mterry: manual copy or upload :)
 * mterry tries to find the source for telepathy-qt5
<didrocks> mterry: do you mind noting those things in the whiteboard of the blueprint?
<mterry> ok
<didrocks> mterry: so that we don't loose track on them
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> cyphermox, mterry: could you get https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-datetime/systemd-packaging-update/+merge/155584 reviewed/acked
<seb128> it's based on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-datetime/timedated/+merge/151560
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> I will land the other places in raring in a bit
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> that's fixing a current bug in raring
<seb128> but it would be good to have that in the vcs so we can autoland the indicator for the transition
<mterry> cyphermox, thanks. I have to run out for an errand
<cyphermox> should be targetted to indicator-datetime/13.04 instead
<cyphermox> mterry: all good, it's my stack anyway :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-datetime/systemd-packaging-update/+merge/155585
<seb128> target updated
<cyphermox> seb128: how did you do this so fast?
<cyphermox> I'm curious ;)
<seb128> clicked "resubmit" in the launchpad web ui
<seb128> changed the target, pressed the button
<seb128> I did base my work on the right vcs
<seb128> just launchpad ui got it wrong
<cyphermox> oh, of course
<cyphermox> duh
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> desrt's branch is failing to build, but not due to his changes
<cyphermox> seb128: there's a conflict, can you fix it?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, was away for dinner, sure ... should I just merge the fixes into one mr?
<cyphermox> or update the current
<cyphermox> I'm still running desrt's branch in sbuild to make sure it's good despite what jenkins things
<cyphermox> *thinks
<cyphermox> it's just about done, running dh_makeshlibs
<cyphermox> approved desrt's branch
<seb128> cyphermox, what was the conflict?
<seb128> cyphermox, jenkins said I forgot the commit message
<seb128> oh, changelog, I see
<cyphermox> ah it's good, it was saying text conflict in debian/changelog
<seb128> cyphermox,
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-datetime/systemd-packaging-update/+merge/155585
<seb128> updated
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> seb128: approved, should get merged soon
<cyphermox> release tomorrow, you know, all of that :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, I hope so, I'm uploading the other bits ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe :)
<seb128> they breaks on indicator-datetime << today
<seb128> so the transition should stay in proposed until indicators land
<cyphermox> like I said, will land tonight... should we make that go faster?
<seb128> no, that's fine
<seb128> cyphermox, hey again
<seb128> cyphermox, can we get indicator-datetime to autoland?
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry, unstable connection tonight here
<seb128> cyphermox, can you get indicator-datetime to land?
<seb128> I think I broke raring installability with my upload
<seb128> the britney checks don't include ubuntu-destkop installability
<seb128> so breaks don't block migration
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-27
<mmrazik> thomi: around?
<dandrader> ping mzanetti
<mzanetti> hey dandrader
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi. Should I avoid using qml's SignalSpy for now?
<dandrader> because of its bug
<mzanetti> dandrader: well.. depends... if you wanna check if singals are emitted, you have to use it. but yeah, be careful with absolute signal count comparisons
<mzanetti> dandrader: spy.wait() works pretty well
<mzanetti> dandrader: just spy.count is bogus
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: spy.clear() works (sets count to 0) but next time the signal is triggered, it goes again up to where it was +1
<dandrader> ah, got it
<mzanetti> dandrader: and I found the issue you had with the greeter tests *finally*
<mzanetti> dandrader: the issue was the tests being executed _before_ the user list was loaded
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you fix it already. they run fine for me yesterday
<mzanetti> dandrader: I fixed it, but only in my jenkins testing branch
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind giving further thoughts on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test/+merge/155242
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: oh hey! I can have a look too if you want
<nic-doffay> Yeah thanks mzanetti anyone really with something to add.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: one hint: because the keyClick() is very cumbersome when typing whole words, we introduced a function typeString("foobar")
<nic-doffay> Awesome, I'll replace them.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you want to use it, you only need to use UnityTestCase {} instead of TestCase {} and it'll be available
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your condition is incorrect, the label overflows the search entry
<Saviq> nic-doffay, narrowMode: parent.width < label.contentWidth + units.gu(50)
<mzanetti> Saviq: you wrote the search thing... wouldn't it be required to call triggerSearch() before typing the text in order to put input focus to the textfield?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> hmm... can't see that test passing then... lemme try running it
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, did you propose a fix for the SignalSpy issue to Qt?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you want to be in narrow mode if there's not enough space - i.e. "label.contentWidth + units.gu(50)" - units.gu(50) being the size of expanded search entry + margins
<mzanetti> dandrader: no... not had the time yet.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, test_reset_search doesn't actually type into the box (you need triggerSearch first - and verify it's typed in)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and add the test to CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> Saviq: nic-doffay: yeah, the triggerSearch() thing affects most of the tests
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: test_resize_disable_search_by_width fails here. this is not what it does. if the window gets too small, it just hides the searchField from the header, but triggerSearch() would still bring it in.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: to check that you maybe could compare the y value of the textField
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if the search is NOT triggered and the windows is small, y should be negative I guess (because its moved to above the header)
<nic-doffay> Thanks for the comments guys, could you leave them on the MP? Saviq mzanetti
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<mzanetti> sure
<nic-doffay> thnx
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know how to get the signal arguments out of SignalSpy. Not having much success with SignalSpy::signalArguments
<mzanetti> dandrader: it should be a array
<mzanetti> dandrader: in C++ its a QVariantList
<mzanetti> dandrader: which can hold other Q*Lists of course.
<dandrader> ah ok. that might explain my problems with it
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it might be even a 2-dimensional array
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^^
<mzanetti> sorry Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, uff
<mzanetti> Saviq: I commented on nic's MP to one comment you made
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course, sorry
<mzanetti> mmrazik: hey
<mzanetti> mmrazik: this doesn't seem to be temporary: http://10.97.0.6:8080/job/unity-phablet-mods-quantal-i386-autolanding/4/console
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ccache permission denied that is
<mmrazik> mhm
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I have no clue what it is :-/
<mmrazik> mzanetti: and I feel particularly bad today so I will most likely end up in the bed soon :-/
<mzanetti> mmrazik: hmm... does it only happen with unity-phablet-mods so far or did others complain too?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: phablet-mods is the only project where I've seen it so far
<mmrazik> but then kinnara is fairly new
<mmrazik> mzanetti: do you know if it happens only with a single branch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know? ^
<mmrazik> mzanetti: tsdgeos have seen this couple of times apparently
<mmrazik> btw is it just me or irc.canonical.com doesn't work?
<mzanetti> mmrazik: yeah... its the same as yesterday...
<mzanetti> irc works for me
<mmrazik> interesting.. I'm getting connection reset by peer
<mzanetti> mmrazik: well. I didn't disconnect in the last few days
<mzanetti> but I see other people in there that don't have a bouncer set up... so It should work
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the only project/branch we've seen there
<mzanetti> failing?
<Saviq> yes
<mmrazik> did tsdgeos feed jenkins as I suggested yesterday?
<mmrazik> it really looks to be personal
<mzanetti> hmm... so there might be a change that produces a filename with special chars or the like
<Saviq> mzanetti, mmrazik, but, it won't build on quantal without that MP, so not sure what to do :/
<mzanetti> hm... thats a tricky one
<mmrazik> mzanetti: AFAICS it always seems to be a different file
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> it's random
<Saviq> but only quantal i386
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I'll try to build couple of time directly on kinnara
<mmrazik> just to see if there is some pattern with the filenames
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works! http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<Saviq> mzanetti, awesome
<mzanetti> yeah! this is freakin awesome :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, can we get rid of Files / Packages?
<Saviq> ym
<Saviq> Conditionals/Packages?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll try. this is the very first time I dig into cobertura internal
<mzanetti> s
<mzanetti> Saviq: conditionaly is always 0
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so you had to fake the lines ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, "Conditionals   100%"
<mzanetti> 0/0 => 100% :D
<Saviq> not true
<mzanetti> Saviq: for jenkins/cobertura it is :D
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: package is always 1 as I didn't bother to split the xml in directories or whatever
<Saviq> mzanetti, k got it
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I executed the same pbuilderjenkins command as jenkins on kinnara and the branch is at ~70%
<mzanetti> mmrazik: you also executed it directly on kinnara, right?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: yup
<mzanetti> mmrazik: but yeah.. remember my qmluitests yesterday?
<mzanetti> the jenkins call would stall, but manually it passed
<mmrazik> mzanetti: it might be that if you try long enough it will start to wok. Will need to check sources of pbuilder. I already did that once but can't remember what exactly it is doing with the permissions in the dir
<mmrazik> but it is doing somethin there
<mzanetti> mmrazik: hmm... ok. then we'll keep on triggering rebuilds in the meantime?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: mhm... my build was successful. let me trigger the build from jenkins
<mmrazik> mzanetti: it failed in jenkins :-/ http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-mods-quantal-i386-ci/15/console
<mzanetti> mmrazik: the manual run you did, it did use ccache, right?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: mhm... can't tell doing it again
<mmrazik> but it should
<mzanetti> mmrazik: on kinnara in /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/2/d/ there are exctly those filenames with a weird userid
<mzanetti> mmrazik: lemme try deleting those and retrigger
<mmrazik> mzanetti: all the files have weird userids
<mmrazik> mzanetti: thats what pbuilder does
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ok... still its only that file here... all the others are gone
<mmrazik> mzanetti: pbuilder certainly changes everything in the ccache dir recursievly upon start
<mmrazik> mzanetti: the "manual" build is using ccache
<mmrazik> there are plenty of files like "./d/5/72293cdf9dcfdea731281aafa9da79-5724171.o.tmp.stdout.kinnara.178080" being created with no issues
<mzanetti> mmrazik: yeah... could it be some collision in /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/ that one tries to create those files and another one cleans up the dir in the meantime?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I'm trying to do the same with su -l jenkins now
<mzanetti> mmrazik: I know its unlikely, but I'm a bit lost what else could be happening
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I was thinking of that too but then it would be very strange we didn't see it before
<mzanetti> mmrazik: indeed after the failure there are only the one or two files he complains about left over. everything else is gone...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-deps-update/+merge/155701
<Saviq> mzanetti, you really need to like python more :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: when I started the script I _really_ didn't expect it to create cobertura reports :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, why demo assets?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the greeter for now :/
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> Saviq: once the lightdm branch is merged, they can go again
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just wanted to run inotifywatch to see if would work at all. it immediately worked that well that I got curious if generating the xml would work
<mzanetti> by the time i realized bash is really not the way to go it was too late :D
<mzanetti> ouch... 29 open MPs
<mzanetti> thats going to clash once we can merge again
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we really need to resolve the unity-mods issue :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I can't really continue with the jenkins job anyways as long as the latest MP isn't merged.
<mzanetti> I'll get that mods thingie merged somehow :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, before you do that, can you mumble?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<mmrazik> mzanetti: FYI -- I'm trying to disable ccache for this build right now
<Saviq> mmrazik, thanks
<mmrazik> mzanetti: nasty but seems to work: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/mods-workaround/+merge/155709
<mmrazik> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-mods-quantal-i386-ci/19/console
<kaleo_> Saviq: you aware that search does not work anymore in dash?
<Saviq> kaleo_, it works, only it crashes :P
<kaleo_> Saviq: the textinput closes as soon as I type
<Saviq> kaleo_, on device? exact steps please?
<kaleo_> Saviq: Nexus 10, tap on search field in people lens, type one letter
<Saviq> kaleo_, crashes here, doesn't for you?
<kaleo_> Saviq: nope
<kaleo_> Saviq: iso from yesterday
<Saviq> iso? ;)
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ok... fine with me if we can unblock unity/phablet with it...
<mzanetti> mmrazik: I somehow have the feeling that the issue will come back in some form though
<mzanetti> approved
<Saviq> mmrazik, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://10.97.0.6:8080/job/unity-phablet-mods-quantal-i386-autolanding/9/console looks like the change didn't get through yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... with this cupstream2distro stuff we write the configs now in a bzr repo and it needs to be deployed to jenkins. I don't know yet how that works.
<mzanetti> mmrazik: will you ping us when the disable ccache fix is applied to jenkins?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: just did it
<mzanetti> awesome. thanks mmrazik
<dednick> mmrazik: ping
<mmrazik> dednick: pong
<dednick> mmrazik: morning. how can i get to the recordmydesktop videos for ap tests on jenkins?
<mmrazik> dednick: can you point me to a jenkins job?
<mmrazik> or merge proposal?
<dednick> mmrazik: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing/20/
<mmrazik> dednick: you first need to choose a configuration, then click on "Build artifacts" and then they are in the directory results/artifacts
<mmrazik> here for ati:
<mmrazik> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing/20/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/artifacts/
<dednick> mmrazik: great! thanks
<Saviq> kaleo_, it's a keyboard regression
<kaleo_> Saviq: darn
<kaleo_> Saviq: logged?
<Saviq> kaleo_, not yet I don't think so
<kaleo_> bug #1160630?
<ubot5> bug 1160630 in touch-preview-images "impossible to enter url into web browser on Nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160630
<Saviq> kaleo_, hmm well
<Saviq> kaleo_, it's possible to type into the messaging menu
<MacSlow> kenvandine, the scrolling in the new (QML)-gwibber is sooo nice!
<nik90> kenvandine, is there an ETA on when the QML-gwibber will land in 13.04 by default?
<kenvandine> nik90, as soon as the MIR bug for the qt packages is approved, bug 1157732
<ubot5> bug 1157732 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] circle of friends" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157732
<kenvandine> MacSlow, thanks :)
<nik90> kenvandine: ok...it looks great!! thanks
<kenvandine> nik90, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think we will merge this one when it adds back the "check" target, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.unittests_new-cmake/+merge/154401
<mzanetti> Saviq: because MacSlow would need this in his tests and I'm thinking if he should depend on this MP or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm actually working now on something very similar
<Saviq> mzanetti, be there in 10
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ^^ please sync with saviq on this one
<MacSlow> Saviq, I wait for that thing you working on then
<MacSlow> Saviq, any brach I could peak at to get an idea of what's coming?
<Saviq> MacSlow, not yet
<MacSlow> Saviq, ping me when you're ready
<mzanetti> Saviq: mmrazik|afk: merged! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet-mods-cherrypicked/+merge/155469
<Saviq> mzanetti, old news :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq: does that mean we can merge in the shell again?
<Saviq> mzanetti, soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to push a version bump, can you prepare a bump to 7.81 please?
<dednick> kgunn: are we having the review meeting today?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<kgunn> dednick: yep
<mzanetti> kgunn: hey! I've got something nice for you :) (unless thats already old news too)
<kgunn> dednick: on hang out....let me know if you need me to dial in
<kgunn> to conf call that is
<kgunn> mzanetti: oooo, tell me
<mzanetti> kgunn: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<mzanetti> kgunn: and this http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/38/cobertura/qml_phone_shell/
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq dandrader  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5e9eec5b9e0f2e2903f09967025198df1acaf186
<Saviq> oh it's that time
<dandrader> kgunn, so no phone conference call?
<kgunn> i can...hang on
<dandrader> gotta fetch my laptop then (where g hangouts work)
<seb128> dednick, hey
<seb128> dednick, is there any reason you didn't merge propose https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.lp1159200 ?
<seb128> I just ran into a segfault with the ppa
<seb128>  #0  __strlen_sse2_bsf () at ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/strlen-sse2-bsf.S:50
<seb128>  No locals.
<seb128>  #1  0xb23822ba in unity::dash::ScopeProxy::Impl::OnScopeActivateCallback(_GObject*, _GAsyncResult*, void*) () from /usr/lib/libunity-core-6.0.so.5
<seb128>  No symbol table info available.
<seb128>  #2  0xb626b795 in g_simple_async_result_complete (simple=0xbc00c00) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.36.0/./gio/gsimpleasyncresult.c:777
<seb128>  
<seb128> I wonder if your vcs would fix it?
<seb128> dednick, seems to be reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1157351
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157351 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::dash::ScopeProxy::Impl::OnScopeActivateCallback()" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> seb128: ya, there are a few bugs.
<dednick> seb128: five ma a sec
<dednick> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.lp1159200/+merge/155742
<seb128> dednick, thanks ;-)
<seb128> dednick, do you think it should fix the segfault I just mentioned?
<dednick> seb128: probably
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> btw, while I'm here
<seb128> who knows/is working on the indash payment
<seb128> the text is not well displayed for me, it goes out of the text area/isn't wrapped as it should
<seb128> is that known?
<dednick> seb128: mandel
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<dednick> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.autopilot-build-20/+merge/155737
<mzanetti> om26er: hey... we just had a hangout in for the shell team and don't see the need for a standup today
<mzanetti> om26er: do you have anything to report or ask?
<seb128> dednick, was that supposed to be for sil2100? ;-)
<dednick> seb128: sorry, yes :)
<dednick> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.autopilot-build-20/+merge/155737
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<om26er> mzanetti, no, not anything in particular, also i turns out I would not have made either there seems to be a network problem in the whole country and the neighboring countries as well due to a link break in the sea.
<om26er> so internet is slow and not suitable for calls
<mzanetti> om26er: ok.
<mzanetti> om26er: I'll be off for a full week now.
<om26er> mzanetti, starting tomorrow ?
<mzanetti> om26er: but in case you want to continue with indicator autopiloting, you should be able to find people here that can help you
<mzanetti> om26er: yes, starting tomorrow
<mzanetti> om26er: well. basically starting now
<om26er> mzanetti, i am currently on the calculator tests, they are not much.
<om26er> mzanetti, who exactly will be more relevant for the shell help ?
<mzanetti> om26er: for everall shell -> Saviq
<mzanetti> om26er: for the indicators dropdown thingie -> greyback
<om26er> mzanetti, so you think the indicators are now in a working state now ? or were we missing something last time and everything was actually working ?
<mzanetti> om26er: tbh I still don't know... have mostly been fighting Jenkins in the last 2 weeks
<mzanetti> om26er: but the easiest way to try would be to run chewie-client
<mzanetti> om26er: btw. chewie-client also completely lacks tests... thats where the actual indicator content tests should go
<mzanetti> om26er: while in the shell there should be only tests to make sure that chewie-client gets plugged in correctly
<sil2100> dednick: thanks! Will check it out in a moment
<mzanetti> om26er: on chewie-client I think oSoMoN and/or renato could help. you can find both in #ubuntu-touch
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you manage to push the unity release bump?
<mzanetti> Saviq: doing now... sorry.. the meeting...
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-release-1.65/+merge/155747
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: you said you are changing "make qmluitests" in a way that it continues to execute tests if one of them fails?
<mzanetti> Saviq: did I understand that correct?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: perfect... I'll remove that from my todo then :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet-mods.bump-release/+merge/155758 please in the mean time
<Saviq> MacSlow, here's the more flexible CMake
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.flexible-cmake-macro/+merge/155759
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've the the QML-UI test for the notification-renderer working by now... if you want to take a look lp:~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer
<MacSlow> Saviq, needs some polish... but basically working as expected with mock notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, "secondaryIcon.visible ? units.gu(11) : units.gu(8)"
<Saviq> MacSlow, you should anchor to secondaryIcon instead
<MacSlow> Saviq, true
<MacSlow> thx
<Saviq> MacSlow, "width: secondaryIcon.visible ? units.gu (25) : units.gu (28)"
<Saviq> anchor to the right instead
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd probably s/Bubble/Notification/
<Saviq> MacSlow, and no need to put Bubble.qml alone in Bubble
<Saviq> MacSlow, "Bubble: Binding loop detected for property "height""
<MacSlow> Saviq, there are going to be different types... so I wanted to keep it separate.
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... know about that runtime-warning... trying to sort it out
<Saviq> MacSlow, that means you're binding a property to itself / something that's already dependant on that property
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm not sure there need to be multiple types, it can be a single component, IMO, that "morph" to different layouts depending on its type
<Saviq> MacSlow, anyway, that's just a quick look
<Saviq> MacSlow, will go through it properly tomorrow
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure thanks
<popey> JohnLea: could you look at bug 1160974 when you have a moment and let me know if it's intentional or not.. (there's a video)
<ubot5> bug 1160974 in Unity "Dash category highlight is offputting / annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160974
<popey> (please)
<seb128> popey, that's not new is it?
<seb128> it was already doing that in quantal (and precise?)
<popey> i cant remember now ☺
<seb128> popey, the main issue on your video is "it's loading ... yeah, still loading ... will eventually load ... oh, there we go ... almost ready ... yeah, good"
<popey> yeah, that too
<popey> i never really had that many categories in 12.04 or 12.10
<popey> so there's certainly more flickering of the category because I'm seeing more stuff so scrolling more
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think the rational was to show that you can click on the "show more result" expander
<popey> bug 1158044
<ubot5> bug 1158044 in Unity "Dash search results take seconds to appear, leap around as they do" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158044
<popey> thats the slow loading one
<mterry> fginther, so..  could we start putting projects into auto-upload for the daily-build-next PPA?
<fginther> mterry, are you talking about auto-merge jobs?
<dednick> sil2100: can you give a quick review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.autopilot-build-20/+merge/155737
<sil2100> dednick: ah, shit! Sorry, completely forgot about it as I was busy with Qt5 stuff ;) Sorry, checking it now!
 * sil2100 has a crazy day today
<dednick> thanks. no problem
<sil2100> dednick: approved, really nice fix
<dednick> sil2100: thanks
<mterry> fginther, sorry, didn't see your reply
<bschaefer> dednick, im also around for reviews...im looking into this rendering problem...
<mterry> fginther, there are two things: autolanding (automatic commits) and autouploading (push to PPA)  -- are there more standard words for those?
<dednick> bschaefer: cool. thanks
<mterry> fginther, I was talking about both I guess
<bschaefer> dednick, np
 * bschaefer wonders if clipping is to blame with the scroll view...
<fginther> mterry, I guess auto-upload is the most accurate name, just wanted to make sure I wasn't misunderstanding...
<mterry> fginther, we used to use autodidrocks for that, but I've fallen to just saying autoupload   :)
<fginther> mterry, so I only thought we were waiting until the daily release tools and process was ready
<mterry> fginther, I guess that was my question.  Is that really a question for didrocks?
<fginther> mterry, yes
<mterry> k
<fginther> mterry, I think upstream can start updating jobs at any time
<mterry> fginther, I believe we already have autolanding for most of the phablet stuff right?
<fginther> mterry, yes, I believe everything in the phablet dir is autolanding
<mterry> fginther, cool.  Will bug didrocks about autouploading later
<fginther> mterry, excellent
<mhr3> mterry, ping
<mterry> mhr3, hi
<mhr3> mterry, hey there, didrocks told us yesterday that you'd be able to push new unity stack into the smart scopes ppa
<mhr3> is that something you have a moment to do?
<mterry> mhr3, hrm, OK... Where is the new unity stack now?
<mterry> mhr3, (I don't have a lot of context, haven't been working on 100scopes)
<mhr3> mterry, but like in a moment, we're still merging a few branches
<mhr3> mterry, is it enough if i give you ppa where it ends up?
<mhr3> branches have autolanding, and there's daily job that pushes it there
<mhr3> we just want one extra update before tomorrows daily
<mterry> mhr3, OK
<mterry> mhr3, ah!  OK.  So you just want another run of the upload-trunk-to-ppa job?
<mhr3> i guess so :)
<mhr3> but not yet, give us few more minutes
<mterry> mhr3, yeah I can do that no problem.  Let me know when everything has landed in trunk
<mhr3> k
<mterry> mzanetti, would you mind giving https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/152288 another look-see?
<mterry> fginther, can you poke the above ci job ^ I believe it ran when it was broken on raring
<fginther> mterry, sure, give me a few minutes please
<mterry> fginther, no rush
<fginther> mterry, done
<kgunn> Saviq: hey...just did a fresh pull, i'm failing to build on lens.cpp...just seeing if you knew
<Saviq> kgunn, you need to rebuild unity
<kgunn> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> kgunn, either drop ../build_unity/unity
<Saviq> kgunn, or go in there and go `bzr pull --overwrite`
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...i'll update our "getting started instructions" as this might happen now and then
<Saviq> kgunn, and go ./build_unity
<kgunn> right ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, ./build_unity has a -u option
<Saviq> kgunn, that will update the trees
<Saviq> kgunn, but this time we rewrote history of lp:unity/phablet-mods
<Saviq> to reduce our diff
<Saviq> so an --overwrite pull is needed
<kgunn> got it, so ./build-unity -u won't work this once
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<kgunn> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> kgunn: pong
<mhr3> mterry, ok, hopefully we're done
<mterry> mhr3, OK
<mterry> mhr3, the queue is already kinda busy, I'll start though.  Is this urgent?  I could try to cancel other jobs
<mterry> mhr3, which packages saw changes?
<mterry> seb128, you restarted unity-head on jenkins.  Was that for a particular reason (to try UTAH failure again?)
<seb128> mterry, trying the utah fixes, I figured we better want to see if it's still broken early rather than later
<seb128> mterry, sorry if that's creating issues
<mterry> seb128, no, I just may have another build coming through for the 100scopes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's cross fingers than utah behaves then ;-)
<seb128> it seems better, the indicators new run I did is green on ati
<seb128> where is was consistently failing earlier
<mhr3> mterry, ehm, many of them :)
<mterry> mhr3, when doing things manually, I have to give a list of packages to rebuild...  let me see..
<mhr3> mterry, primary ones are libunity, unity, unity-scope-home, and the openweather scope
<mhr3> for the rest its fine if it builds later
<mterry> mhr3, OK, build started for those
<mhr3> mterry, thx
<mhr3> mterry, ping me when it's published pls
<mterry> k
<mterry> mhr3, I might be EOD at that point.  I'll try to look in later
<mhr3> mterry, when it'll be done approximately?
<mterry> mhr3, takes 2 to 3 hours for the whole thing
<mhr3> mterry, kk, no need to ping me then
<mhr3> i'll probably won't be here anyway :)
<mhr3> olli_, ^
<olli_> heh, I was just reading the backlog
<olli_> mterry, mhr3 I am just having an eye on the ppa
<olli_> fginther, can you get us another run against this new build and 12.10? (and possibly 13.04)
<olli_> what would be interesting is to get results for local searches, i.e. with the scope server turned off
<fginther> olli_, sure thing
<olli_> fginther, the build is due in a couple of hours only though
<fginther> olli_, mhr3, do I need to do something to turn the scope server off, or is that normal behavior when doing a local search?
<olli_> so, whenever you get to it
<mhr3> fginther, it's on for all searches, unless you turn on the online searches in privacy
<fginther> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> eh, turn off
<fginther> mhr3, olli_, the scope build failed to publish
<mhr3> fginther, ?
<mhr3> i see new stuff in the ppa
<mhr3> not everything was rebuild, but that's cause it was done manually
<fginther> mhr3, oh.  I just saw the jenkins job reported a failure. but after looking closer, that may be expected
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-28
<olli_> fginther, so we have a good ppa?
<duflu> This makes me sad :(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-power-consumption/+bug/1161212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1161212 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] unityshell makes compiz wake up 190 times per second on an idle desktop" [High,New]
<smspillaz> duflu: have you looked into it ?
<smspillaz> duflu: this stuff is easy to regress when you don't have constant metrics
<duflu> smspillaz: I don't look at such code any more
<duflu> And so far have succeeded in not looking since releasing 0.9.9.0
<smspillaz> duflu: I'm only get 5.9 w/s
<smspillaz> *getting
<smspillaz> where is my english today
<smspillaz> duflu: its still higher than it should be (should be around 0.3)
<duflu> smspillaz: I didn't spend long looking at the default idle rate but it went at least as low as 13
<duflu> I was comparing it with Mir's new on-demand scheduling (which seems to work)
<smspillaz> duflu: did you check the very first result from powertop ?
<smspillaz> or after the first refresh
<smspillaz> its around 190w/s on the first check, but I suspect that's because of all the repaint-flurry caused by loading powertop
<smspillaz> after that it returns to a stable number
<duflu> smspillaz: No it sits at 190 for several refreshes at least
<duflu> Maybe I needed to give it a few minutes to come back down? Doesn't sound right
<Saviq> hey everyone, after yesterday's updates we need to update the unity tree in ../build_unity/unity
<Saviq> this can usually be done by ./build_unity -u
<Saviq> but this time: `bzr pull --overwrite -d ../build_unity/unity; ./build_unity`
<Saviq> that's because we rebased unity on lp:unity
<didrocks> dednick: hey, do you mind getting all your branches merged to trunk?
<MacSlow> Saviq, is that perhaps the reason I'm getting "Error on creating style rule:..." for my test and the shell?
<Saviq> MacSlow, nope, that sounds like theming issues
<dednick> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Saviq> dandrader, can you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.revert-carousel/+merge/155919
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. Will check it now
<Saviq> dandrader, cheers
<dandrader> Saviq, this crash, is it easy to reproduce?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, just search in the dash
<Saviq> dandrader, click on search in top panel
<Saviq> dandrader, type anything
<Saviq> dandrader, in people / music / video, not home / apss
<Saviq> apps
<Saviq> greyback, around?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback, can you mumble?
<greyback> sure
<greyback> 1 sec
<davidcalle> didrocks, (not sure if you have answered - network issue)
<didrocks> davidcalle: not sure your ping even reached me ;)
<didrocks> but it seems not
<dednick> didrocks: did you want me to merge with trunk (3255). there seems to be a daily release at 3254, but it's not mentioned in the changelog
<didrocks> dednick: where do you see a daily release shipped to distro? the last one I'm seeing is rev 3252
<dandrader> Saviq, which dependency should I update to get rid of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654895/
<Saviq> dandrader, did you update unity?
<Saviq> dandrader, see above - `bzr pull --overwrite -d ../unity_build/unity; ./build_unity`
<dednick> didrocks: ah. my bad. dont know how all this shipping things work. So what did you want me to merge at? 3255?
<didrocks> dednick: 3252, but I guess this was already done :)
<didrocks> dednick: the changelog is the authorative answer :)
<dednick> didrocks: yeah. it was done a few days ago. ok
<didrocks> dednick: the merge back is done when we ship to distro
<didrocks> (meaning, tests are running)
<didrocks> dednick: like today, we have 40 failures on nvidia
<didrocks> dednick: I think it's due to a service failing, (the hud most of the time) and not respawning
<didrocks> so the tests are taking ages
<didrocks> and all timeouts
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, unity comes from lp:unity/phablet-mods now
<Saviq> dandrader, it always did, only we rebased on lp:unity
<dandrader> Saviq,  hmm, it seems I was using bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~anjali-team/anjali/unity.trunk/
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, that was before
<dednick> didrocks: hm. ok. looks like the latest exp ppa ones are pretty good though.
<Saviq> dandrader, drop the whole of ../unity then
<Saviq> dandrader, to be sure, and ./build_unity -s
<didrocks> dednick: yeah, I'm talking about unity trunk ones
<dednick> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> dednick: it's really "random crash of hud (especially on nvidia) -> everything fails"
<MacSlow> Saviq, any idea... although I did "bzr pull --overwrite -d ../unity_build/unity; ./build_unity" I'm still getting this with current lp:unity/phablet http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5654917
<Saviq> MacSlow, ./build, not straight cmake
<Saviq> MacSlow, and make sure you ./unity_build
<Saviq> MacSlow, that error means your UnityCore build failed
<Saviq> MacSlow, just drop ../unity_build
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... trying again
<Saviq> MacSlow, and go `./build_unity -s; ./build_unity` from a clean slate
<MacSlow> Saviq, also took a first look at the notification-interface test... only found one minor thing
<Saviq> MacSlow, why do we need to test for that hint?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just a suggestion... it is implicitly covered by the Type.Confirmation... still it has to be passed by clients, which intend to trigger a confirmation/synchronous notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, an implementation detail that the shell does not need to know about
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, imagine we move away from libnotify at some point
<Saviq> MacSlow, we'd have to artificially set that hing
<Saviq> hint
<MacSlow> Saviq, true... safer to hide it then
<Saviq> MacSlow, about that, what does the tint hint do?
<MacSlow> Saviq, a way to indicate that the positive answer for a snap-decision is colored (Design wants this)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that's fine, just wanted to know what it does
<MacSlow> Saviq, is meant to be reserved for "system-level" snap-decision... regular apps should not use that hint
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, do you think you could trigger a raring landing of the indicators stack? there is an indicator-sync fix in there I would like to see in raring before the freeze tonight
<seb128> (that's the 3rd most reported issue on e.u.c/raring)
<kgunn> paulliu: just checking in, saw you had a feature branch based on unity/phablet, you able to build ok now?
<paulliu> kgunn: no..that doesn't builld
<didrocks> mhr3: \o/
<paulliu> kgunn: I'm still checking.
<kgunn> paulliu: pastebin your build probs if you need to...lots of folks can help
<paulliu> kgunn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654866/
<paulliu> kgunn: I've tried bzr pull --overwrite -d ../unity_build/unity; ./build_unity
<paulliu> kgunn: still not working.
<kgunn> paulliu: yeah...i had the same problem
<kgunn> paulliu: Saviq told me the same :) but the bzr pull didn't work for me either
<paulliu> kgunn: how did you solve your problem?
<kgunn> paulliu: i ended up rm -rf my unity-build dir
<kgunn> paulliu: then re-run ./build -s
<kgunn> paulliu: and that seemed to work
<paulliu> kgunn: ok, let me try it again. I thought I remove unity_build few hours ago.
<mterry> didrocks, slangasek was asking yesterday why we don't plan to just publish the touch stack directly to raring.  Apparently we have a standing FFe
<didrocks> mterry:
<didrocks> mterry: I'll talk to him, but reasons are:
<didrocks> - we depend on hud 2.0 which will break existing desktop infra
<kgunn> paulliu: yeah, try again...let me know how you get on
<didrocks> - I was busy with 100 scopes/in dash payment as I told him
<paulliu> kgunn: ok
<didrocks> - libhybris and such needs to build on all arch
<mterry> didrocks, don't get your last comment, but OK.  I do understand hud2 issue
<mterry> didrocks, (Good EST morning btw!  :)
<didrocks> hey mterry ;)
<mterry> didrocks, regarding the touch stack, any issues with starting to enable some apps?   gallery app should be good to go
<didrocks> mterry: you are adding it to head/, right?
<mterry> didrocks, no, let me add it to configs
<mterry> didrocks, so raring is fully split off by now?
<mterry> didrocks, should I add a new stack?  touch-apps?
<didrocks> mterry: not fully split yet
<mterry> I recall, we were considering "touch-platform", "touch-apps", and one more?
<didrocks> mterry: jibel is fixing a bug
<didrocks> mterry: we didn't decide on the stack, I was waiting for sergio to get a list before his holidays
<didrocks> what I didn't get btw
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, let's just make sure it's ok with didrocks
<cyphermox> didrocks: indicator-sync landing ^ ??
<mterry> didrocks, I remember in the hangout, they said they split the packages along team lines.  They had a team for platform, one for apps, and one for something else.  That's where I got my idea I guess
<didrocks> cyphermox: good for me
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, there is an existing platform one, let's use that one
<cyphermox> ok, I was just making sure with the branch changes and all
<didrocks> mterry: and add an apps one
<mterry> sure
<didrocks> mterry: we'll figure out later moving stuff
<mterry> didrocks, OK, pushed a bare new apps.cfg.  I have it disabled via to_transition right now, but if you like it, we could try enabling it
<mhr3> didrocks, ?
<didrocks> mterry: you think it would build?
<didrocks> mhr3: on the "let's have the scope shutting down" :)
<mhr3> oh
<mhr3> i don't like it much though :P
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> i'd rather have all python scopes in a single process and see how that works
<mhr3> something to try over the weekend i guess :)
<Saviq> paulliu, let me know if you have any issues
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: BTW, just pushed a new commit to the merge request.
<Saviq> paulliu, cheers
<mhr3> didrocks, is there any way to make bzr bd use parallel build?
<mterry> didrocks, gallery-app?  it should.  It needs stuff not in the PPA to run...  But it should build fine
<tvoss> kgunn, ping
<didrocks> mhr3: --parallel in debian/rules (the dh line)
<didrocks> mterry: ok
<mhr3> didrocks, any envvar for that? not sure i'd want it permanent
<mterry> mhr3, if the package can handle parallel build, why not always?
<mhr3> hmm
<mhr3> good point
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> didrocks, and since we have time to clean up now, how can i remove/hide all unity_internal_* symbols from the so?
<mhr3> i remember there being a ldflag for it
<mhr3> or was that a libtool thing?
<didrocks> mhr3: it was a libtool
<didrocks> thing
<didrocks> that we used in dee IIRC
<mhr3> oh? /me checks
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey, could you rebase your notification branch to latest trunk?....the build is giving me fits since unity update is needed
<jibel> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/cupstream2distro-config/skip_downstream_task_if_no_project/+merge/155975
<didrocks> jibel: thanks!
<MacSlow> kgunn, I did that already and pushed 2 hours ago... rev 531 did you get that?
<kgunn> MacSlow: :) my bad....i was trying last night...will pull
<MacSlow> Is the script run_on_device still meant to be the way to get the qml-phone-shell from the dev-machine cross-compiled, put on the phone and executed?
<MacSlow> of course running "./run_on_device -s" first to get it all setup
<greyback> MacSlow: yes
<greyback> MacSlow: where are things going wrong on you? Does the setup succeed?
<MacSlow> greyback, wait... jsut reflashed the phone... so it's missing rsync again
<greyback> MacSlow: my usual procedure after a reflash is "phablet-network-setup -i, run_on_device -s"
<kgunn> MacSlow: phablet-network-setup
<Saviq> paulliu, come here btw
<Saviq> paulliu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5655340/
<Saviq> paulliu, we need a fix ApplicationManager.startProcess, though, to take the stage hint into account
<paulliu> Saviq: but now we don't have stage hint in daemon?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, the ApplicationManager needs to read it and launch the app correctly
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. Yes, since we have desktop file path in daemon, Qt should be able to parse the .desktop files.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, we just pass the desktop file name to the ApplicationManager and it should do its thing
<paulliu> ok.
<didrocks> mterry: did you look at why unity can't publish btw?
<mterry> didrocks, guh, just more nvidia test failures.  Went up by 30
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I think it's the hud failing again
<didrocks> mterry: so maybe try to restart it and get integration tests running?
<didrocks> mterry: I'm blocked on knowing if I should redeploy head or not yet for unity :)
<mterry> k
<mterry> I can restart no problem
<mterry> didrocks, done; I wish these builds were more reliable
<didrocks> mterry: I wish as well :)
<MacSlow> greyback, kgunn: working now again... mock notifications show up on the phone
<greyback> cool
<kgunn> MacSlow: cool!...now break it :)
<kgunn> by adding more code that is :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, nooooo :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, sure
<kgunn> MacSlow: reminds me of my favorite bug ever....working on audio for a phone, a real user submitted a bug
<kgunn> MacSlow: saying after they submerged their phone in water
<kgunn> MacSlow: it didn't make any sound :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, btw... I'm off tomorrow and Monday... forgot to mention that in standup
<kgunn> MacSlow: enjoy
<MacSlow> kgunn, you honestly got that filed in your bug-db?
<kgunn> MacSlow: it was a classic :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, as long as the phone wasn't meant to be water-proof, how can people expect that to work
<kgunn> MacSlow: i told them i fixed in sw & to please retest :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, these days phone-hw is cheap anyway ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: been talking to kalikiana about dash blueprint work item "merge DeeVariantText into dee-qt"
<kgunn> but looks like it out of date in lp, branch superceded
<kgunn> is there something to be done? ....wonder if someone on strehl's team would need to own this?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, the superseding branch needs review/fixing/merging https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee-qt/deevarianttext-and-tests/+merge/153530
<Saviq> kgunn, the tests there are most useful
<Saviq> kgunn, DeeVariantText... it depends whether GVariant string representation will be used anywhere passed to the shell
<Saviq> kgunn, but all in all, yeah, it's the API team that needs to own it
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks, i'll ping tstrehl
<Saviq> kgunn, the DeeVariantText does not even belong with dee either
<Saviq> kgunn, we just slapped it on because we needed it, and quick
<kgunn> Saviq: where's the best "conceptual" home?
<Saviq> kgunn, I don't think there is, yet, it would have to be some kind of qt<>gio compatibility layer
<kgunn> didrocks: you joining ? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/47a4dfa53a9b99896e07a788f1bdf66c07bafd01
<didrocks> kgunn: sorry, 3 more minutes?
<kgunn> didrocks: :) sure...we'll just talk about you until you're here
<Saviq> paulliu, if you're still around (go to sleep)
<paulliu> Saviq: hmm..
<Saviq> paulliu, we're in testing mode, so just look in tests/{unittests,qmluitests}
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, so just find a component (start with the Components dir)
<Saviq> paulliu, that doesn't have tests
<paulliu> Saviq: Yeah. I can take that one.
<paulliu> Saviq: got it.
<kgunn> didrocks: you want to do tomorrow? i have something in 10 min
<didrocks> kgunn: just joining now
<didrocks> Trevinho: my obfsucated perl code!!! how dare you? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, it's still in perl, so still obfuscated I guess :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: eheh
<Trevinho> didrocks: I wrote it in-line, for what it worth... Then I thought it could be easier to maintain it in that form, don't you think? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: but but… I felt like a powa-user :-)
<didrocks> Trevinho: more seriously, yeah, way much better, thanks!
<Trevinho> didrocks: you are
<didrocks> Trevinho: I hope you did the change on a Friday
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's my rule: always touching perl on a Friday :)
<didrocks> (evening for bonus points)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ops, I was one day ahead :)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Trevinho: more seriouly, the perl part looks good, I'll let someone else testing the rest :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, thanks
 * Trevinho hates the change in DesktopAppInfo that needs a valid exec to return a valid GAppINfo..
<Trevinho> it makes testing so bad :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: in case you didn't see: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Raring/view/Indicators/ failure on the -check
<cyphermox> dah
<didrocks> Trevinho: are we impacted a lot?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I had to fix some tests in libunity for that
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, also in BAMF
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's in the 100scopes
<didrocks> branch
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, I've seen it
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm using /bin/true as you saw then
<Trevinho> didrocks: however in bamf changing the exec to /bin/true changes the world
<didrocks> don't think about a better way…
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128 was proposing to eventually revert it ^
<didrocks> if we have too many issues
<Trevinho> for real world it's a good thing, but I don't like the fact that the app-info should be null... they could have been added just a getter
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you think we'll get badly impacted, like what's your feeling?
<didrocks> should we revert this glib change
<didrocks> or just fix whatever we need to fix
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, I was trying to fix the tests... And I can, but the actual result is different
<Trevinho> didrocks: I mean, in BAMF we have that a .desktop file has less or more priority based on the fact that its name matches the exec basename, and this is broken by that on tests
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, do you think it won't take too much of your time to fix that this release?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm not sure how I can fix it :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: let me check something
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, I've faked it adding a local program and changing the PATH during the test
<didrocks> Trevinho: sounds good to me
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: mterry: cyphermox: so, FYI, apart from Unity, I redeployed everything. The "raring" view is now the one with daily releases.
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> cyphermox: the indicator has the new branches for the 13.04 branch enabled, I just disabled daily as I want for head to run a full time one first
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: cyphermox: so, think about looking at the "raring" view now
<didrocks> and when upstream want to diverge trunk from a feature branch
<didrocks> hhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease#Diverging_.22trunk.22_and_a_.22maintenance.22_branch
<cyphermox> didrocks: cool
 * cyphermox finishing up review of sil2100's branches
<cyphermox> didrocks: symbols file for C++ ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, we can't have those :(
<didrocks> cyphermox: the symbols are different between archs
<cyphermox> right, that's what I thought
<cyphermox> just drop them
<didrocks> yep
<cyphermox> sil2100: did you see my comments?
<cyphermox> I'd like to see this land like, real soon
<cyphermox> esp. given that we only have 4 more hours
<mterry> didrocks, anything I can help with for 100scopes?  You know, I can create that MIR bug for ya, take some paperwork off your back
<didrocks> mterry: ok, need to get you up to date with latest news
<mterry> didrocks, oh boy news
<cyphermox> sil2100: what PPA were you using to test the -qt stuff?
<mhall119> didrocks: seb128: I remember last physical UDS there was discussion around automated performance testing of Ubuntu core
<mhall119> do you have a system for that now?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I don't think much work went into that (yet)
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> ok
<seb128> mhall119, try talking the the qa team maybe?
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<sil2100> cyphermox: ppa:sil2100/qt mostly
<tigrang> andy__ == andyrock?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-29
<didrocks> hey sil2100 ;) good work! for yesterday
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Thanks, wouldn't do it without cyphermox ;)
<didrocks> :)
 * mterry is surprised to see that daily builds actually landed last night for the unity stack.  Our luck day!
<didrocks> mterry: I had to work on it :/
<didrocks> mterry: UTAH failed
<mterry> didrocks, ah, well, it was a nice few minutes of thinking things worked
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, I'm still working on having the 2 releases in parallel
<didrocks> mterry: so head is still disabled
<mterry> didrocks, and it seems that Head correctly didn't run last night?  yup
<didrocks> (commit counting and so on)
<didrocks> mterry: it correctly didn't run rather :p
<didrocks> mterry: also, even if I reenable it, remember that all the branches are disabled ;)
<didrocks> until you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease#Diverging_.22trunk.22_and_a_.22maintenance.22_branch
<didrocks> in accordance with upstream
<kgunn>  didrocks ...i'm building unity/phablet...hadn't had a problem...but, now when i run setup (for updates) its saying temp failure to resolve 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<didrocks> kgunn: hum, what is setup? :-)
<kgunn> didrocks: setup is just an option on the build to update dependencies on the device
<kgunn> (or that is one step anyway)
<kgunn> didrocks: and i shouldn't say build...its actually run_on_device script
<didrocks> kgunn: do you have the script somewhere? that would help me know what this is trying to do
<kgunn> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/run_on_device
<kgunn> i think its this line exec_with_ssh $SUDO apt-get -y install build-essential rsync bzr ccache
<kgunn> didrocks: normally i would suspect i did something stupid :)
<didrocks> kgunn: I don't think you are the guilty, ports.ubuntu.com is available here
<didrocks> kgunn: but looking at the script I would do some modifications
<didrocks> like     exec_with_ssh $SUDO apt-get -y install build-essential rsync bzr ccache
<didrocks> avec the apt-get update line
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> kgunn: can you do that and relaunch?
<kgunn> didrocks: i actually thot maybe it was the script....so i opened shell on the device (ubuntu_chroot shell)
<kgunn> didrocks: did apt-get update
<kgunn> didrocks: and it still said "couldn't resolve"
<didrocks> during the apt-get update?
<kgunn> didrocks: right
<didrocks> do you have network on your device?
<didrocks> like if you ping google?
<kgunn> didrocks: let me check that...
<kgunn> didrocks: should've done that prior...
<kgunn> :)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, ports.ubuntu.com is working, the archives are accessible
<kgunn> didrocks: dammit...thing had network a minute ago...sorry
<kgunn> :)
<didrocks> no worry at all ;)
<kgunn> didrocks: couldn't see forest for the trees
<didrocks> kgunn: well, another eye generally help for that! :)
<kgunn> didrocks: and so much for my overpriced verizon fios router !
<kgunn> flakey piece of junk
<didrocks> kgunn: sometimes, the "boxes" we have in France are a blessing TBH. No need for another router, pretty reliable… cheap Internet
<didrocks> at least this thing is positive :)
<kgunn> didrocks: good ol' americans...figure out how to charge a premium for something that "sort of works" :)
<didrocks> kgunn: how to say without being rude that I'm not surprized? :)
<kgunn> didrocks: :)
<olli> didrocks, I wouldn't be worried about _sounding_ rude... seems impossible for French
<mterry> didrocks, let's say a package has typical autopilot tests in tests/autopilot.  What do you expect to see in that second-to-last column on that touch spreadsheet
<didrocks> olli: tsssss, how ironic after the "excuse my French" and other similar expressions I'm hearing ;)
<olli> never made sense to me
<olli> ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> mterry: the package name shipping those autopilot tests (so <foo>-autopilot for instance), all the required packages to run it (maybe a manual run on a guest session for ensuring it's working is best) and the command that needs to be run to start them
<didrocks> mterry: making sense?
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, everything is now published
<didrocks> sil2100: I just promoted in raring-proposed appmenu-qt5 and dbusmenus-qt5 to main
<didrocks> (as they are installed by default)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah
<mmrazik> didrocks: me and fginther are wondering if this is good to go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/webcred/+merge/155541
<didrocks> mmrazik: should check with kenvandine, and upstream if they agree with moving their branches now
<didrocks> mmrazik: you have duplicated btw
<didrocks> like target_branch: lp:libaccounts-qt
<didrocks> in raring
<didrocks> libaccounts-qt:
<didrocks> in head
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> sorry, it's in to_transition
<didrocks> to yeah, excellent, just ensure with kenvandine and upstream that their branches moved :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: do we actually need to check something with upstream? Can we just move stuff from to_transition as upstream creats the branches?
<kenvandine> so upstream needs to create branches for raring right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I mean, checking for the /13.04 branches
<mmrazik> didrocks: but can't that be done independently? I.e. the current merge proposal should just work or not?
<mmrazik> and as soon as we have 13_04 we would move stuff out of to_transition
<kenvandine> didrocks, but we don't have to have those branches...
<didrocks> let me rephrase:
<didrocks> target_branch: lp:account-plugins/13.04
<didrocks> for instance
<kenvandine> until upstream needs them for some reason
<didrocks> you need to ensure upstream wants and has a lp:account-plugins/13.04
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> that's what I mean :)
<didrocks> fginther: mmrazik:  ^
<kenvandine> ok, so we don't need to create those branches for everyone project :)
<kenvandine> just as needed
 * mmrazik still confused
<mmrazik> do I need to do anything?
 * kenvandine is too
<kenvandine> i think
 * fginther confused +1
<mmrazik> so my idea with that MP was the following:
<kenvandine> upstream has created lp:account-plugins/13.04
<mmrazik> -everything from head/webcred.cfg will be ignored except account-plugins
<kenvandine> but not for others yet, because they haven't needed to
<mmrazik> we will have autolanding jobs for lp:account-plugins
<didrocks> so, if upstream has created lp:account-plugins/13.04, fine
<didrocks> the MP is good
<didrocks> that what just the thing I wanted to ensure ^
<kenvandine> ok
<mmrazik> - evreything in raring/webcred.cfg will be used to generate autolanding jobs
 * kenvandine isn't confused anymore
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: so yeah, you can go ahead :)
<mmrazik> for account-plugins an autolanding job for lp:account-plugins/13.04 will be create
<didrocks> right :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh
<mmrazik> didrocks: understood
<kenvandine> we just won't autoland anything else for raring, since they don't have 13.04 branches
<kenvandine> trunk will go to head
<didrocks> kenvandine: the elements have daily_release: False
<didrocks> so they won't autoland
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> in this case
<kenvandine> i was thinking bigger picture :)
<mmrazik> uh oh
<didrocks> apart from signon-keyring-extension: of course ;)
<mmrazik> we are overloading the "autoland" term
<kenvandine> mmrazik, yes.... yes we are
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's part of the issue for quite some months :)
<didrocks> hence I'm talking about
<mmrazik> shall we talk about about "autoland" and "upstream merge"?
<didrocks> "upstream merge"
<mmrazik> ack
<didrocks> and "daily release"
<mmrazik> ok
<kenvandine> we need a new term :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's avoid the confusing term :-)
<mmrazik> didrocks: so I'll top approve that merge proposal and will generate the jobs
<kenvandine> automerge and autopackage?
<mmrazik> fginther: ^^
<didrocks> mmrazik: perfect ;)
<fginther> mmrazik, ack
<didrocks> kenvandine: that works too
<kenvandine> and stop using the term autoland complete
<kenvandine> +ly
<didrocks> +1
<kenvandine> so if we here someone use the term, we know they are confused :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: so you don't really need to redeploy, as all the changes are either in to_transition or daily_release = False
<didrocks> (for autopackage)
<mterry> didrocks, libhybris isn't in the touch blueprint.  Are we upstream for that?
<kenvandine> didrocks, and what do you mean by redeploy?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> we need a dictionary of terms here :)
<didrocks> mterry: it's on that one: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<didrocks> mterry: because yeah, we are not upstream for it
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you read my wiki page I pointed the other day? :)
<didrocks> there are even links!
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease#Deploy_both_stacks_you_modified
<mterry> didrocks, OK, so I'll just put that in our PPA then
<didrocks> mterry: yep ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<kenvandine> didrocks, since the platform stack isn't deployed yet, i am just updating the stack in head removing the to_transition, and disabling it in raring until they have a branch for raring
<kenvandine> didrocks, does that make sense?
<didrocks> kenvandine: we can still have daily release for it in raring, you think? or it will never happen?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> i need to talk to them about maintaining a bug fix branch for raring
<didrocks> so, keep it like that for now, and let's see once we are sure :)
<kenvandine> i am sure they are going to want fixes to land in raring
<didrocks> we can deploy it after the fact
<kenvandine> ok... so keep it for raring and go ahead and deploy?
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, why do you want to deploy it until it's ready?
<kenvandine> i am anxious to get it deployed :)
<didrocks> I don't get it :)
<didrocks> if it's not ready for daily release
<kenvandine> i figured letting it release to next would be a good start
<kenvandine> not to raring :)
<didrocks> but trunk is ready?
<didrocks> bootstrapped, etc?
<kenvandine> it just needs the bootstrap commit
<didrocks> we have integration tests running?
<kenvandine> which i wanted to do today
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> ok, fine by me to go that in head then
<didrocks> kenvandine: so bzr rm it on raring
<kenvandine> ok, i figured better to start with head and not enable daily release on raring
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> to avoid catastrophees ;)
<kenvandine> indeed
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> FYI
<didrocks> #schedule: 0 3 * * 1-5
<didrocks> it's disabled by default
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm still working on cupstream2distro to support parallel release
<didrocks> (in term of commits collect)
<didrocks> terms*
<didrocks> kenvandine: so you won't have it yet, but soon, I hope to finish on Monday
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> mterry: btw, I've fixed and tested a bug (due to multiple manual uploads) that prevented unity-asset-pool to release its last commit. It was a new icon for 100scopes, do as you wish (it's not used, so technically doesn't break UIF)
<didrocks> mterry: just be prepare if infinity is going to close the archive as he told on the email in 12 hours that the manual review otherwise will reject it :)
<mterry> didrocks, awesome.  You mean it will land next time unity stack runs?
<didrocks> mterry: yep, so either you can do it today, or you can see what they will tell if infinity is going to freeze the archive :)
<mterry> didrocks, might as well try today
<didrocks> great ;)
<mterry> didrocks, I thought freeze was yesterday though
<didrocks> mterry: read ubuntu-devel (ML)
<mterry> didrocks, I hate reading
<didrocks> mterry: but but… you read my "read ubuntu-devel (ML)"
<didrocks> mterry: I'm puzzled, afraid and lost now :p
<mterry> didrocks, i actually don't see it
<mterry> will check archive
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> it's in ubuntu-release ML
<didrocks> mterry: sorry ^
<didrocks> (they just end up in the same folder)
<mterry> sure
<slangasek> hi, can anyone here tell me how I can run the tests in the compiz package?
<slangasek> (trying to fix a bug I filed a while back, and wanting to do it right with a new test case)
<slangasek> the package has a build-dep on libxorg-gtest-dev, but seems to be completely unused... debian/rules overrides the dh_auto_test target, but dh_auto_test doesn't do anything anyway...
<bschaefer> slangasek, in your build dir for compiz, you should be able to do make test
<slangasek> bschaefer: hmm; why is this not being done by default in the package build?  Also, there seem to be some bits missing wrt gtest support (-DCOMPIZ_BUILD_TESTING=OFF, google-mock not a build-dependency), is this relevant?
<slangasek> right, so it seems that after twiddling both of those things, the tests are building
<slangasek> but I wonder why that's off by default
<bschaefer> slangasek, hmm im not sure why its turned off by default, smspillaz or didrocks would be ones that would have a better answer for that :)
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-30
<nhaines> I was wondering whether there was a way to allow HUD to appear over a GTK top level window.  I'lm looking at a program that is fullscreen with no menus, but would benefit by having HUD integration when running under Ubuntu.
<smspillaz> nhaines: as long as the window is not override redirect the hud should work fine
<nhaines> smspillaz: It must do that, then.  I'm looking at PyRoom and was considering creating a menu tree to allow for HUD interaction.  But while HUD captures the Alt key, it never appears.
<nhaines> smspillaz: Unfortunately, I'm not a GUI programmer, but I guess I have some research to do.  Thanks for a starting point.  :)
<smspillaz> nhaines: yeah, getting the shell to stack above fullscreen windows is a bit of a strange usecase at the moment
<smspillaz> I remember brandontschafer tried to make it work without too much success
<smspillaz> its not really designed to do that
<nhaines> smspillaz: when I researched it it did look like a weird corner case.  And I imagine it'd be easier to do with specific toolkits instead of universally.
<smspillaz> nhaines: the problem is with unity itself, not your application
<smspillaz> or rather, unity sits in an area thats not very clearly defined by the EWMH
<smspillaz> the EWMH and the ICCCM mind you
<smspillaz> basically, every other desktop will have its menus be override redirect windows which take a grab
<smspillaz> unity can't do that because we need to support the XDnD case from the dash
<smspillaz> so the "dash" is actually defined as a panel so that it stacks on top of normal windows
<smspillaz> we looked into making the dash a "fullscreen" type window, but thats also tricky because then it will cause the input window to be unredirected
<nhaines> smspillaz: oh, I understood that it was a Unity issue.  But I figured GTK had a better chance of having a workaround or solution rather than random GUI toolkit.
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> its "fixable" but not without a lot of effort
<smspillaz> I think given the fact that the current incarnation of unity is "legacy" that won't really happen
<nhaines> PyRoom is a "distraction-free" text editor.  So we specifically don't want the Unity panel or the app indicators or notification windows popping up.
<nhaines> Otherwise it'd be a quick fix to just run maximized the entire time.
<smspillaz> yeah :/
<nhaines> So it's not like PyRoom is a standard use case either.  :)
<nhaines> Ooh!  Any idea if UnityNext + Mir will address this issue?
<smspillaz> nhaines: I guess you can add it to the list of "things that UnityNext will address"
<smspillaz> (that list is really really really really long by the way)
<smspillaz> nhaines: I can say as much as this: anything is addressable, no matter what codebase you're running on, its just a matter of whether or not the engineers want to address it on *this* rewrite ;-)
<nhaines> smspillaz: granted.  ;)
<nhaines> Well, I will say that Unity is beautiful and the shell plus HUD and even the voice search is what I want my computing to be.  And that's ignoring the fact that Ubuntu Touch is stunning.
<smspillaz> :)
<nhaines> I am also really sad that smart scopes got pushed back a cycle, but it's tempered by my hate for unannounced post-beta FFes from Canonical.  ;)
<nhaines> But seriously, I'm looking at PyRoom and thinking "shortcut key-only commands are horrible.  If only we had a powerful way to expose commands" when I realized HUD was that way.  Ah well.  :)
<smspillaz> nhaines: guess there's no reason why a temporary workaround couldn't be "run in hud capable mode" which just runs pyroom maximized
<nhaines> smspillaz: I considered that last night as well.  We just might as well have it be option in the preferences window.
<nhaines> smspillaz: I know that a HUD goal was to undterstand command synonyms for searching.  I was thrilled to see it in Ubuntu Touch.  Is there any work I can plan for now in PyRoom on Ubuntu 13.04 that will make this automagically happen when it's available maybe in 13.10?
<smspillaz> nhaines: I don't know about the HUD goals, I just maintain the shell/wm integration in unity-legacy
<smspillaz> ask tedg
<nhaines> smspillaz: thanks.
<nhaines> I'll take a pass at the mobile API and then I'll shoot him an email or something.
<nhaines> smspillaz: actually, I've been noticing in raring that the Unity Launcher doesn't always slide in when I push past the left side of the screen.  Are you the one I shake my fist at about that?
<nhaines> (It's random and I'm trying to narrow it down a bit more before I starting with the bug reports.)
<smspillaz> nhaines: ask andyrock
<smspillaz> or Trevinho
<smspillaz> nhaines: in any case, its pressure based, you have to push your mouse against the side of the screen for a bit
<smspillaz> (its designed to prevent it from accidentally coming out when you mouse to the back button on browsers for instance
<nhaines> smspillaz:  yes, my favorite feature.  But occasionally it just won't come up and I have to open the Dash.  It seems to start working again after that.
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<nhaines> Never a problem in quantal, but I can't figure out why it's stopping (or when) in raring.  I might experiment more this weekend.
<nhaines> In any case, never fear.  If I figure it out it's going on launchpad.  :)
<smspillaz> nhaines: could have been when we moved to the upstream pressure patches
<smspillaz> ask brandontschafer
<smspillaz> I think he was doing the work for that
<nhaines> smspillaz: thanks.  Can I find him in here later?
<smspillaz> yeah PST I think
<nhaines> Which is my time zone so that's perfect.  Great.  :)
<smspillaz> isn't it like 1am for you ?
<nhaines> 11pm.
<smspillaz> I always get confused about SFO time
<nhaines> 1am comes all too soon, don't worry.  ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-24
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: \o
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I found a note about dropping 'Don-t-use-ebx-in-the-x86-register-allocator.patch'.. I'd be replacing it with 'V4-JIT-save-restore-ebx-GOT-ptr-on-linux-x86.patch' + 'V4-fix-range-sorting.patch' + 'V4-regalloc-fix-interval-splitting-when-register-pre.patch', does that sound sane?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: looks correct yes
<Mirv> thank you
<Saviq> mzanetti, top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd like you to take another stab at testing landing-013
<Saviq> didrocks, could we have packaging review of ↑↑?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but not now, like in an hour or so :)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, thanks
 * didrocks sees everything fallind down
<didrocks> falling*
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I saw Larry's and Paul's emails...
<didrocks> Saviq: and it's only part of the story :p
<Saviq> didrocks, I can imagine
<Mirv> Saviq: on the plus side I've locally run all AP:s for #256 and it seems like everything is still passing with exception of gallery-app failing 1 test for me, so it's not like disaster would have happened after #250
<Saviq> Mirv, cool
<Mirv> I just hope my local run is not giving more positive results than what the automated tester would give
<Cimi> dednick, ping
<dednick> Cimi: yo
<mhr3> Saviq, so how do we look on landing scopes?
<Cimi> dednick, ciao
<Cimi> dednick, I'm reusing the unity menu model stack for welcome wizard
<Cimi> and I arrived at this menuitemfactory
<Saviq> mhr3, want to, today
<Saviq> mhr3, we're fixing a flaky ap test, found one small UX issue
<Cimi> dednick, is there a way to get only the list of the access points?
<mhr3> Saviq, very well, i'll land some extra raciness fixes meanwhile
<dednick> Cimi: hm. not sure other than maybe using a filter model.
<Cimi> dednick, what's a filter model?
<Cimi> dednick, something that doesn't pass items in the model?
<dednick> Cimi: i mean a qt filter model. like when you filter out items in a model based on a property
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: It's possible there should be a different indicator profile for the welcome wizard.
<Cimi> dednick, can you help me on that?
<Cimi> dednick, or guide me
<Cimi> dednick, where can I create this profile?
<dednick> Cimi: the profile is in the indicator itself in which case tedg would be your man to ask (not sure if it's the thing to do really).
<dednick> Cimi: otherwise you should probably be using the "phone_wifi_settings" profile
<Cimi> I'm using that for now
<didrocks> Saviq: answered on the MR
<Saviq> didrocks, /me too
<Saviq> didrocks, only LP didn't refresh its INBOX yet...
<didrocks> ah :p
<Saviq> didrocks, now
<Saviq> didrocks, anyway, new scopes have nothing to do with libunity any more, and there's not a desktop version of those dependencies
<didrocks> Saviq: shouldn't they be recommends only though?
<didrocks> Saviq: and we seed the new scopes
<didrocks> so that, on desktop, people are not forced to installed onlinemusic for instance
<didrocks> and we give more granularity
<Saviq> didrocks, they are
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> 39-Recommends: ${unity-default-masterscopes},
<Saviq> hmm
<didrocks> 40+         unity-scope-scopes,
<didrocks> so Recommends
<didrocks> no*
<Saviq> didrocks, you're right
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> Saviq: just reminds me to check they are all seeded when this branch lands (once you downgraded them as recommends)
<Saviq> didrocks, so what do you think, click and scopes depends, but mediascanner2 and onlinemusic recommends?
<didrocks> Saviq: why click? I would say scope-scopes depends only
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I pung ogra this morning, didn't respond yet, though
<didrocks> Saviq: I can do the seeding if needed
<Saviq> mhr3, opinion ↑↑↑?
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> scope-scopes is the scope to enable/disable, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, ultimately, yes
<didrocks> so if you want to depends on anything, that one, the rest is surely just recommends
<didrocks> and we seed them
<Saviq> ok
<dednick> Cimi: dont think adding a new profile is the way to go on this one. maybe just use the settings profile. Think it's a bit of overkill just for something we're really only displaying first time you use the phone.
<Saviq> mhr3, only -scope-scopes as Depends, rest as Recommends?
<dednick> Cimi: so I'd just go for filter model if you can.
<Cimi> dednick, yes but it contains other menuitems, no?
<tsdgeos> damn, i broke something in my machine
<mhr3> Saviq, no, click is deps too
<tsdgeos> "file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/builddir/plugins/typelist.qml:2:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "AccountsService": The file '/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/builddir/plugins/AccountsService/libAccountsService-qml.so' is not a valid Qt plugin."
<mhr3> Saviq, we're all the time saying that scopes and apps are two required components
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<tsdgeos> does anyone get this?
<dednick> Cimi:    ./builddir/src/Panel/Indicators/client/indicators-client -profile phone_wifi_settings
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ./build -c ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i nuked builddir, same thing
<dednick> Cimi: open up the "indicator-menu" section and deselect visual representation
<didrocks> mhr3: Saviq: is click available on the desktop? I think it's not
<didrocks> mhr3: Saviq: and we have that preview session where we don't want to promote click on the desktop for now
<Saviq> didrocks, sure it is, with the unity8 preview session
<Saviq> didrocks, uhm hum
<mhr3> why not, the preview session does mir
<dednick> Cimi: you should be able to set up a filter for type "unity.widgets.systemsettings.tablet.accesspoint"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that on new scopes?
<didrocks> mhr3: there is still the xorg one
<didrocks> mhr3: will it crash without the click scope?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<mhr3> didrocks, of course it won't, but will you be able to launch anything? no
<dednick> Cimi: using a Utils.SortFilterProxyModel
<didrocks> mhr3: so gallery depends on click scope?
<didrocks> and so on?
<didrocks> like unity-scope-mediascanner2 depends on unity-scope-click?
<mhr3> didrocks, click surfaces apps
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but as of today unity-lens-applications is a recommends from unity7
<didrocks> as every other scopes
<didrocks> any reason to not be the same for click scopes?
<mhr3> didrocks, wasn't it recommends until now?
<Saviq> didrocks, you can't really launch apps other than through the click scope on unity8 (except for those on the launcher)
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, it was
<didrocks> mhr3: that's why I wonder why we are going to change this to depends
<mhr3> didrocks, then why did you ask to change it in the first place? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: did I? I didn't, I'm arguing to keep it as recommends
<mhr3> well, pks wise it's really an optional dep, yes unity is useless without it, but you can write your own apps scope to make it useful
<mhr3> s/pks/pkg/
<didrocks> yeah, so keeping it as recommends + seeding it makes sense to me
<mhr3> so i'm fine with keeping everything recommends + seeding
<didrocks> ok, thanks mhr3 :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<dednick> Cimi: something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145753/
<Cimi> dednick, trying
<Saviq> didrocks, mhr3, ack
<dednick> Cimi: except with the sound replaced with network
<Saviq> didrocks, mhr3, so depends on scopes, recommends+seed everything else?
<mhr3> Saviq, recommends on everything,  no?
<didrocks> mhr3: scopes-scope isn't mandatory?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<mhr3> same way apps is
<didrocks> ok, all recommends as it was
<Saviq> didrocks, not code-wise
<mhr3> unity is useless, but it works
<didrocks> and we'll seed everything
<didrocks> mhr3: come on, there is the launcher! don't bring back everything to scopes :)
<didrocks> so then, we can land the new scope infra?
<didrocks> as thostr_ told on the ML that we were only blocking on landing?
 * greyback hates Mondays, accidentally reverted code written on Friday
<mhr3> didrocks, launcher doesn't list everything :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, it seems i had something weird exported in my shell, i switched to a new terminal and now it works :S
<mhr3> didrocks, Saviq is finishing a fix for some flaky tests, should be able to land it in a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :)
<Saviq> didrocks, pushed the change
<Saviq> greyback, no .~1~ file?
<greyback> Saviq: *mwah* totally forgot those
 * Saviq wipes
 * Saviq goes for a shower
 * Saviq goes to an auto-wash
<Saviq> mzanetti, top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459 ?
<Saviq>  mzanetti, I'd like you to take another stab at testing landing-013
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually, wait a bit, will rebuild with the latest changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> didrocks, can you upload the updated seed to landing-013?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is now everything merged together?
<Saviq> didrocks, we need unity-scope-{scopes,click,mediascanner2,onlinemusic}, the rest can go away
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: sureeee
<didrocks> Saviq: uno momento
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: mhr3: dropping libunity-scopes-json-def-phone, right?
<didrocks> in addition to the rest of scope
<mhr3> didrocks, ack
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure why it was there in the first place
<didrocks> unity-scope-video-remote is handled by mediascanner2?
<mhr3> yes
<didrocks> waow, all was spread out all over the seeds
<didrocks> let me clean this
<Saviq> didrocks, well, in that case I should probably drop that, and the perl thingy to parse it?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, from unity8's debian/control?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah
 * Saviq does
<mhr3> didrocks, also -scope-onlinemusic should go byebye
<didrocks> Saviq: snif, my perllllll :=
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> it's a unicorn!
<didrocks> heh, I'll blame mhr3 for this Friday evening hack :p
<didrocks> mhr3: and -home
<mhr3> didrocks, and you loved every bit of that friday evening :P
<didrocks> mhr3: soooo much
<Saviq> didrocks, pushed
<Saviq> didrocks, do we have a process for landing a thing risky enough like the new scopes?
<didrocks> seed updated
<Saviq> like additional QA?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's just asking for some manual dogfooding from our team
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> in addition to all AP tests that you run + all tests that you are doing as usual of course
<didrocks> ok, generating the metapackage
<Saviq> didrocks, you're dputting the seed to landing-013?
<Saviq> didrocks, ah ok
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, once the package is generated
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, of course (re: testing)
<didrocks> (it's a 2 step process)
<Saviq> didrocks, right, remember now
 * didrocks just relooked at his perl script and cries on all the $
<didrocks> Saviq: mhr3: looking good to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145879/ -click and -onlinemusic were already in the seed, I just moved them)
<Saviq> didrocks, +1
 * didrocks dput to landing-013
<didrocks> will need a reconfigure then
<Saviq> didrocks, will I be able to, or do you need to?
<didrocks> Saviq: you can't, as it's about adding on more component
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, what I thought
<didrocks> hum, it's building
<didrocks> Saviq: should I just stop the monitoring and relaunch it?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, go for it
<didrocks> Saviq: uploaded, configure and restarted with watch only
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> oh, miss the reject
<didrocks> let me see why
<didrocks> (from my dpugt)
<mhr3> didrocks, no onlinemusic
<mhr3> didrocks, it's handled by mediascanner2, same as onlinevideos
<didrocks> 12:28:33    Saviq | didrocks, we need unity-scope-{scopes,click,mediascanner2,onlinemusic}, the rest can go away
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> ok, I'll do a second upload then :)
<Saviq> oups
<didrocks> Saviq: you're mean! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, no, we still have it in unity8, too
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> ok, refreshing with only
<Saviq> pushed
<didrocks>  * unity-scope-scopes
<didrocks>  * unity-scope-click
<didrocks>  * unity-scope-mediascanner2
<davmor2> mhr3: do a search do the online music and videos show up then?
<didrocks>   * Removed unity-scope-onlinemusic from touch
<mhr3> davmor2, yes, just provided by different pkgs
<davmor2> didrocks: does this mean I have to keep my eyes out for a landing of the new scopes?
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, this is going to happen very soon :)
<davmor2> Saviq: I see QT devs have replied to your bug :(
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, tvoss did, too
<Saviq> davmor2, but yeah, I was expecting that
<Saviq> davmor2, they have a point, and we need to work out a compromise of sorts
<davmor2> Saviq: Meh!
<Saviq> someone needs to budge ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: I blame it all on popey for finding the bug
<Saviq> davmor2, :)
 * popey loads is gun and looks for messengers to shoot
<popey> *his
 * davmor2 takes popey 's gun off him before he shots himself ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: seems it's still picking up 116, waiting a publisher cycle to get 117
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<didrocks> Saviq: all build, tell us if that's enough once the testing is done (or if you need to rebuild and so on)
<didrocks> Saviq: but all on you now :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ can you do a round of testing of landing-013?
<didrocks> Saviq: I didn't rebuild unity8 though, not sure if your latest packaging changes are there
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure. but I just set up my phone for autopilot testing the right edge stuff before you pinged me before. can I finish that first or is this so high priority that I need to get started immediately?
<Saviq> didrocks, they don't really matter for dogfooding, but yeah, /me does
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, it's fine
<thostr_> Saviq: have you noticed a crash after applying silo 13?
<Saviq> thostr_, no, any more data?
<thostr_> Saviq: let me check if apport has written anything
<thostr_> Saviq: crash file is there, not sure how helpful though
<Saviq> thostr_, please do /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all
<Saviq> thostr_, and after that's completed, send the .crash somewhere
<thostr_> will do
<popey> 140
<popey> bah
<sil2100> Saviq, mhr3: guys, what about the transition to the new scopes? How's it proceeding?
<Saviq> sil2100, almost there, tweaking the last flaky test and we'll be in for dogfooding soon
<sil2100> Saviq: awesome ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for 31 for a prereq for that pls
<mhr3> sil2100, 002 still not freed :P
<sil2100> mhr3: pfff ;p
<sil2100> Nitpicks ;p
<didrocks> Saviq is faster than I at the unassign war :)
<Saviq> ;)
<bregma> hey all:  when I launch a lot (but not all) applications in the Unity8 desktop preview session they abort during startup with a failure to create an instance, and Unity8 logs the message 'ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid 8208 as no desktop_file_hint specified' .. anyone have any idea what might be going on with that?
<bregma> these are core apps, there are desktop files
<Saviq> bregma, sounds like unity8 and upstart have issues communicating that the apps are being launched
<Saviq> greyback, can you support bregma please ↑?
<greyback> ok
<bregma> things like Sudoku and browser-app all work OK
<greyback> bregma: hey, how are you launching these apps? Does it go through upstart-app-launch?
<Saviq> /food
<bregma> greyback, I would imagine, this is stock Unity8 (although, as usual, it may need further tweaking for the desktop)
<bregma> damn you, Dropping Letters, I only want to see if you launch
<greyback> bregma: can I install the PPA to try it?
<bregma> greyback, https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/custom
<greyback> bregma: usually that message due to an app starting up which shell wasn't expecting. upstart-app-launch should always notify shell that the app is launching. So either u-a-l or unity-mir is broken
<greyback> bregma: ok, installing now
<bregma> you need the qtubuntu from the PPA for a workaround in a Qt5.2, the rest of the things in there are for (a) mouose support and (2) session logount support
<bregma> greyback, if you could take a look at qtubuntu bug #1295309 that would also be swell
<ubot5> bug 1295309 in qtubuntu "qtubuntu-desktop fails using Qt 5.2 on Mir" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295309
<greyback> bregma: sure, will review
<greyback> heh "feature"
<sil2100> mhr3: silo for your prereq
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<Cimi> dednick, can I use that plugin from the ubuntu system settings?
<dednick> Cimi: hm. not the Utils one.
<Cimi> dednick, so probably I have to copy/paste
<dednick> Cimi: yup. unless qt 5.2 has offered a qml filter model now.
<dandrader> Saviq, finally noticed that we no longer (since January!) have the "Approved by Foo" line added to commit messages. Do you know why? And, secondly, should we try to get it back somehow?
<dandrader> I find them useful as the reviewer/approver shares part of the responsibility over a commit (one more guy you can poke about it)
<greyback> bregma: how does one log out of a unity8 session?
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<didrocks> please file a feature req. Not sure when I can safely add that though
<bregma> greyback, if you have everything from the PPA installed, pull down one of the indicators and switch to indicator-session (it doesn't have an icon in the top bar for some reason)
<bregma> then click on logout
<greyback> bregma: on unity8-x11, mouse gestures aren't working (I can't unlock the greeter with my mouse). We've a "-mousetouch" switch for unity8 that should fix that.
<bregma> greyback, yeah, that package is pretty much unsupported at the moment and should probably be removed
<greyback> bregma: ah ok
<bregma> it needs to have a window manager added for most featuures to work anyway
<greyback> yeah I expected it to be a bit useless :)
<bregma> ain't nobody got time fo' dat
<greyback> word
<greyback> bregma: ok, trying the unity8-mir, I just get blank screen. Where do I look for logs?
<bregma> greyback: ~/.cache/upstart -- that problem sounds like the QT5.2 problem
<greyback> bregma: ibEGL warning: unsupported platform (null)
<greyback> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<greyback>   what():  MesaNativePlatform::create_internal_client is not implemented yet!
<greyback> interesting, I wonder what I broke
<bregma> what version of Mir do you have installed?
<bregma> that should have been fixed by 0.1.7
<bregma> you might need to upgrade
<greyback> I have updated all, but now I can't even start mir_demo_server_shell
<mzanetti> elopio: hi
<mterry> MacSlow, if you do work on the boot animation, please feel free to do it in ~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen
<bregma> greyback, are you using proprietary drivers by any chance?
<MacSlow> mterry, ok
<mterry> MacSlow, last week I already made it use a black background and no text
<mterry> MacSlow, so it should mostly be an asset swap and maybe some small tweaks on your end
<greyback> bregma: crisis averted
<MacSlow> mterry, still busy in notification-land... might be much later today I'll be able to switch to the loading-screen
<mterry> MacSlow, no rush
<greyback> bregma: have you tried this on nouveau hardware? I have some text characters missing, maybe driver bug?
<greyback> it's not exactly buttery smoother either
<bregma> greyback, no, all my test hardware is Intel
<greyback> and graphics corruption and crash....
<greyback> bregma: well anyway I've approved the qtubuntu qt5.2 fix
<greyback> and once I get used to the invisible cursor, I'll launch some apps
<bregma> greyback, it's the 21st century, get a HDPI touchscreen
<tsdgeos> one day someone should investigate this errors we're getting
<tsdgeos> QtDBus: cannot relay signals from parent QObject(0xabb0e330 "") unless they are emitted in the object's thread QThread(0x15a9c68 ""). Current thread is QThread(0x158c8c0 "").
<MacSlow> mterry, doh... imap... I'll wait half a day before considering to reply to anything :)
<mterry> kgunn, if you have some time today, I'd appreciate you removing telephony-service branches from the split silo.  And adding in the lp:~mterry/lightdm/fake-no-change-mp branch  -- this should be enough for people to play with functionality
<mterry> MacSlow, I know, right!  Everyone in that thread is doing it  ;)
<mterry> kgunn, (we can remove the telephony stuff because it landed in trusty)
<Saviq> mterry, I can do, so we don't want telephony-service in the silo any more?
<mterry> Saviq, right.  And we want to add lightdm via lp:~mterry/lightdm/fake-no-change-mp
<Saviq> mterry, yup, doing
<Saviq> mterry, although the service won't disappear from the silo, does it need to? looks like it does?
<Saviq> i.e. there's not a newer version in distro
<mterry> Saviq, we had a version land today in trusty I thought
<mterry> Saviq, ah, it entered with an older date than the silo has
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, we can delete the one in the silo
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, ok, we'll have to delete
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please delete telephony-service from landing-004 ppa?
<sil2100> Saviq: just the package from the PPA, right? Sure
<mterry> sil2100, right
<Saviq> sil2100, yup
<Saviq> mterry, so only lightdm needs building?
<sil2100> Saviq, mterry: it's removing
<Saviq> thanks!
<Saviq> mterry, ok, lightdm is gonna build soon
<mterry> Saviq, for the nonce yeah
<kgunn> thanks..i was majorly distracted :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i know what's going on with that AP test that fails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good
<Saviq> mterry, please add commit message
<tsdgeos> now i only need to fix and add a test :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking forward to it! :)
<mterry> Saviq, whoops, done
<Saviq> mterry, cheers
<Saviq> didrocks, uh oh
<Saviq> unity-scopes-master-default
<Saviq> didrocks, we need that gone, too
<Saviq> actually it's not there maybe? /me no get it
<Saviq> but upgrading ubuntu-touch didn't say the old scopes can be removed...
<Saviq> mhr3, is it expected that we still see songs instead of albums in the local music carousel?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, the design has a separate category for albums, and we have a branch that does that, but music-app needs to support launching those first
<Saviq> mhr3, well, songs should be random or something, no? so that we don't see the same cover all the time?
<mhr3> Saviq, not really specified anywhere afaict
 * Saviq doesn't think there should be "songs" at all in the dash, not for surfacing
<mhr3> convince design :)
<elopio> mzanetti: hello.
<mzanetti> elopio: hi. I'm struggling with getting one of the autopilot tests working again. Would you have time to help me?
<elopio> mzanetti: I do. Which one and from what branch?
<mzanetti> elopio: I'll ping you again in a few minutes, will prepare instructions for you to reproduce
<elopio> that's ok
<mhall119> mhr3: http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/ubuntu-14.04/
<mhr3> mhall119, wooow, looks.. consistent :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, bfiller reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1296777, can you please have a look when you have a chance?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,New]
<mhr3> mhall119, so mono font here and there would be nice though ;)
<mhall119> mhr3: where and where?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<mhr3> mhall119, the code snippets for example
<mhall119> ah, yes, I can do that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/LVWPHcullLostItems/+merge/212457
<mzanetti> elopio: I think I've solved it. The issue seems to be that QML *sometimes* optimizes the AppPreview to be a DashPreview, sometimes doesn't.
<mhr3> mhall119, would be also good if the categorization you did was connected with the docs, i guess right now you did it manually?
<mzanetti> elopio: I've removed the select_single by classname and only fetch it via objectName now
<elopio> mzanetti: hum, that might be a problem.
<mzanetti> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on it
<elopio> mzanetti: because we have to define some helpers in AppPreview that don't apply to DashPreview, like install()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TODO somewhere for a test?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you think not → not
<elopio> mzanetti: but that will be a problem later, when I have to update the click scope tests.
<mzanetti> elopio: but I have the impression that this select by classname doesn't really work well with QML anyways
<tsdgeos> Saviq: honestly i would not know how to test it, but i can add a TODO saying "think how to do this"
<mzanetti> elopio: as just changing one property can cause it to change classname in the qml context
<elopio> mzanetti: that could be even worse, we rely on it too much.
<elopio> mzanetti: oh, yes, I hate that. I had some problems before with CheckBoxes and Switches because of that.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your call
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll add it, someone invests some time and decides if to do the test or remove the todo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<elopio> mzanetti: they are working on an alternate way to match the helpers with a QML class.
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, had to change some in my branch now, just because I somewhat touched a file, but yeah, the real problem is that this optimization might even change at runtime
<elopio> I think that will make it a little better.
<mzanetti> elopio: what's wrong with objectNAme?
<mzanetti> elopio: that one will stay the same unless you really change the code in way that you have to update tests anyways
<elopio> mzanetti: objectName is perfect. The thing is that autopilot currently needs the name of the python class to match the name of the QML class.
<mzanetti> elopio: no it doesn't
<elopio> and that's sometimes painful, not just your example.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<mzanetti> select_single(objectName="dashPreview", isActive=True) works fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, that works, but it returns an instance of the python class that matches the QML class.
<mzanetti> which sounds correct to me...
<elopio> mzanetti: you will see some tests on test_emulators.py with self.assertIsInstance
<elopio> those check that we return the right instance. If they pass for you, things are ok.
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, changed that to just check for GenericScopeView instead of DashApps
<mzanetti> given that the line above checks if scope.id == apps.scope, I don't think its necessary to check for the isInstanceOf too
<elopio> mzanetti: then that's not ok.
<elopio> mzanetti: go to unity8/shell/emulators/dash.py
<mzanetti> ok
<elopio> you will that the DashApps class has an extra method, get_applications.
<elopio> that one will not be available if the instance returned is GenericScopeView.
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, moved that into GenericScopeView
<elopio> we need a way to solve that.
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, that's one way :)
<elopio> not the nicest one, because not all GenericScopeViews should have a get_applications method
<mzanetti> yeah...
<elopio> but due to the current autopilot implementation, there'
<elopio> s not much we can do about it.
<elopio> maybe raise an exception if we call it with a scope that doesn't show apps.
<mhall119> mhr3: yeah, manually for now, because I didn't see any way to derive that information from the docs
<elopio> mzanetti: I have a meeting, I'll be back in 1 hour, but it seems you have it properly covered.
<elopio> just one detail, your changes might conflict with what tsdgeos is doing for new scopes.
<mzanetti> elopio: same here...
<tsdgeos> noOoOoOoOoOoO
<mzanetti> elopio: well, in that case we'll merge it
<mhr3> mhall119, can't doxygen do some tags?
<mhr3> mhall119, otherwise it's just asking to get stuff out-of-sync
<mhall119> mhr3: I'm not really a doxygen expert
<mterry> Saviq, this is the 1st step of changing how jenkins unlocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-script/+merge/212170  You seemed interested last time we talked
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I'll look through, but we definitely need ACK from QA and CI folks
<kgunn> Saviq: just one more query on 5.2 render loop update issue, so do we need to put another thread in unity-mir for the screen off state to make qt happy ?
<Saviq> mterry, a) ship it in unity8-autopilot, not unity8
<mterry> Saviq, sure...  read the description though, this is a very incremental small change and does what you want -- encapsulates more info inside the component.  This change itself shouldn't need QA signoff, but the next step where I change the jenkins scripts will
<Saviq> kgunn, it's not that
<Saviq> kgunn, there's two threads in QML threaded rendering: GUI and render
<Saviq> kgunn, GUI processes almost everything, render just does the scenegraph thing
<Saviq> kgunn, on 5.0, they acted more or less independently
<Saviq> kgunn, now they do a sync once every frame
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> arenson, o/
<mzanetti> \o
<arenson> hello
<Saviq> arenson, if you can use one nick across IRC, that's helpful :)
<Saviq> kgunn, and if that sync doesn't return, the GUI thread is ultimately blocked
<Saviq> kgunn, so we basically can't block the render thread, unless we tell Qt to stop rendering via an exposeEvent
<kgunn> Saviq: oh wow, so yeah that seems weird
<arenson> for some reason it says josharenson is taken on this server, perhaps I'll just make it arenson across servers
<Saviq> kgunn, read https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37677
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...i'll read up
<Saviq> arenson, must be "josharenson" was registered by someone maybe, not here at this time, though
<kgunn> still, based on your description...seems like a funny decision
<arenson> maybe it was me at some point....
<Saviq> arenson, weird, NickServ doesn't know it, you should be able to
<Saviq> arenson, type /nick josharenson now?
<josharenson> cool
<josharenson> changed back on canonical too... sorry for the confusion
<Saviq> josharenson, no worries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how is going testing the LVWPH fix for the AP test?
<tsdgeos> and does anything else in new-scopes needs me fighitng against it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 just built
<Saviq> I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so will run it now
<Saviq> didrocks, I think I reconfigured landing 013 to not include ubuntu-touch-meta, can you add it back?
<Saviq> sil2100, maybe you're around ↑
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, looks like landing-004 is good to go?
<didrocks> Saviq: tssss :p
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah :|
<mterry> Saviq, define good to go?
<Saviq> mterry, everything built
<Saviq> mterry, and ready for testing
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, everything built.  I'm going to send out an email shortly after I do a double-check test myself
<Saviq> mterry, yup, cool
<mterry> Saviq, thanks btw!
<Saviq> mterry, cheers
<sil2100> Saviq: reconfigured
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: how does one usually get a models role-types known on the QML-side?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not sure I understand the question
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: read the documentation of the model
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: is some Qt/moc macro needed in the C++-sources?
<tsdgeos> or in its absense read the c++ of the model :D
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: besides the roleNames function?
<tsdgeos> no
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I need to make a SortFilterProxyModel work
<Saviq> MacSlow, it takes int as models I'm afraid
<Saviq> s/models/roles/
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, what's the question?
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so you just need to know the id of the role
<MacSlow> Saviq, well sure... but I've seem it used in other places in unity8 and there symbolic names were used
<MacSlow> Saviq, I wanted to avoid that :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah then yeah, you need Q_ENUM
<MacSlow> Saviq, argl... so I do need a new branch for unity-notifications :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, good thing is, these land together now
<MacSlow> Saviq, didn't expect your change-request there on my MP to be that involved
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. we can put unity8, unity-notifications in the same silo, and they'll land in the same time
<didrocks> Saviq: once sentence update on the Qt issue?
<didrocks> (preparing the landing team meeting)
<didrocks> so that you don't have to come
<Saviq> didrocks, Qt said "you're doing it wrong", we're disagreeing to some extent, but looking for a local solution anyway, until we can convince upstream otherwise
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks :)
<didrocks> Saviq: you are the one leading it, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, reverting Qt change is not an option, it's a rewrite of the threded rendering engine
<Saviq> didrocks, with tvoss taking over from an arch PoV
<Saviq> didrocks, but for now I'm the PoC still
<didrocks> Saviq: perfect… and good luck! :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mterry: so the split branch conflicts a bit with new-scopes-clean-to-trunk, given that AFAIK new-scopes-clean-to-trunk is the "blocker" for commiting anything else would make sense to merge it in already in split?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this about the one with the events being queued while not rendering?
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK.  Can do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should land it today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so by tomorrow it will hopefully be in trunk
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> Still good to get on top of the merge
<Saviq> ugh, just got 5 dbus failures on it :|
<tsdgeos> woot?
<mhr3> Saviq, btw once you have a moment - happy with
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/expose-attributes/+merge/212213 ?
<mhr3> Saviq, and we need to talk about filters, how do you want those exposed
<Saviq> mhr3, looking good, think we're not limiting ourselves with text and optional icon? didn't we have some place where there was no text, actually?
<mhr3> Saviq, there was always at least a number or something
<mhr3> Saviq, and noone's saying the value can't be a dict of something
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, as filters go, I think they way they were done until now was pretty good
<Saviq> mhr3, and without looking at some visuals... pretty difficult to say otherwise
<mhr3> ok, will check that out
 * tsdgeos EODs
 * Saviq too
<Saviq> o/
<MacSlow> Saviq, no longer racy -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988
<MacSlow> mzanetti, if you like Karma... this gives you an easy way to harvest it :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ok. will review
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thx
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I think we require a checklist
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it didn't save the text for that?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, one sec
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but now it is
<mterry> greyback, no, I haven't seen that behavior from USC...
<greyback> mterry: would you mind double-checking on your hardware, to see if it's my setup or not?
<mterry> greyback, I can.  Are you blocking on this right now or can I get back to you in a bit?  I'm in the middle of something
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I hate to say it, but IMO that enum should be defined in unity-api and tested for its existance
<greyback> mterry: not blocking me, so no rush
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it wasn't missed before... so why now?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: before it was only used internally in the backend.
<mzanetti> now it is used in Unity8 too
<mzanetti> which means we have a inter-repo dependency on that enum
<mzanetti> => unity-api defines it
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what process is to be followed to get that done?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: add the enum to unity-api, remove it from the backend and file the mp as usual
<mzanetti> MacSlow: later the silo takes care for all 3 landing at the same time
<mzanetti> hence the "Are there any related mps..." question in the checklist
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: I guess that then needs to go into lp:unity-api/include/unity/shell/notifications/Enums.h ?!
<mzanetti> MacSlow: this is really specific to the model. put it inside the model
<mzanetti> the stuff in Enums.h is more generic, appliying to many models/structures
<mhall119> mhr3: what 'tags' were you referring to earlier?
<mhall119> I'm digging through the doxygen output trying to find something to use to categorize thigns
<mhr3> mhall119, nothing specific, was mostly wondering if doxygen has something like that
<mhall119> not that I can see
<mhall119> and since all of the classes except testing are in the same namespace, I don't see any alternative to manual mapping
<mhall119> FWIW, the script defaults to putting things into the "Searching" section unless told otherwise
<mhr3> mhall119, http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/manual/grouping.html
<mhall119> mhr3: those might work, are any of them used in the current docs?
<mhr3> mhall119, no
<mterry> tedg, I saw the greeter-volume changes landed for indicator-sound, awesome!
<mterry> tedg, but I thought https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/volume/+merge/209158 was in the same silo?
<mterry> tedg, can you add that to the next indicator silo?  Otherwise the volume/mute syncing won't do anything
<tedg> mterry, Ah, bummer, I put the volume changes in the player settings silo, I forgot to include that one.
<tedg> mterry, Sure, not sure when that'll be, if you get one throw it in there as well.
<mterry> tedg, k
<tedg> mterry, Told you we should put the setting in the indicator sound package ;-)
<mterry> tedg, hrrm
<tedg> I think that's all the indicator-sound stuff though, the project is flushed. Which is exciting.
<mterry> tedg, :)
<mterry> greyback, do you know much about what makes the osk keyboard become "maximized" (unity-mir triggers some of its keyboard code off when the keybaord surface becomes maximized)
<Saviq> mterry, there's a direct comm channel between qt and maliit, if that's what you're asking
<Saviq> mterry, that says 'hey, a field got focused'
<Saviq> mterry, and then there's an API between ubuntu-keyboard and unity8 (over a socket) to tell it what's the keyboard state
<mterry> Saviq, I think I'm interested in ubuntu-keyboard more than maliit.   Found an issue where it is passing clicks through the keyboard into shell with split branch
<Saviq> as well as directly back to Qt for the Qt.inputMethod
<Saviq> mterry, than you want this ↑
<Saviq> mterry, OSKController.qml
<mterry> Saviq, seems to be because OSKController never sees that the keyboard surface gets maximized
<mterry> Saviq, right.  It has code to watch the surface state.  This state gets triggered without my branch, but doesn't with
<mterry> Trying to find code that actually "maximizes" the ubuntu-keyboard surface
<mterry> greyback, testing your PPA, will be back (hopefully)
<mterry> greyback, seems to work fine to me (stop lightdm and restart lightdm both killed USC)
<mterry> greyback, I wasn't logged in
<mterry> greyback, should I have tried a unity8 session and then stopped lightdm?
<greyback> mterry: ok, strange it behaves differently for me. Will have a look tomorrow
 * greyback eod
<Saviq> the scopes have landed!
<dandrader> Saviq, go get some sleep
<dandrader> eod
<Saviq> mterry, are we ready to rebuild silo 4 on top of new scopes?
<Saviq> mterry, they got merged
<mterry> Saviq, uh, OK.  Let me merge from trunk.  I'm also debugging a weird issue with the ubuntu keyboard
<mterry> Saviq, that's why I didn't send out the email
<mterry> Saviq, but I'll merge now
<Saviq> mterry, ok cool, let me know
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-25
<mterry> Saviq, merged from trunk, still looking at keyboard
<Saviq> mterry, ok, kicking a rebuild
<Saviq> mterry, looks like we can drop indicator-sound?
<mterry> Saviq, yes, and indicator-datetime
<Saviq> mterry, ugsb?
<mterry> Saviq, need it
<mterry> Saviq, at least, I don't think there was a release of that?
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/trunk.14.04
<mterry> Saviq, oh awesome, drop it too
<Saviq> mterry, ok, kicked a rebuild of unity8 and asked robru to clean it up
<Saviq> /sleep
<mterry> Saviq, night!
<Saviq> let
<Saviq> 's see what tomorrow brings
<Saviq> o/
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, seems that all unity8 tests are failing due to: StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'QQuickLoader' and properties {'scopeId': 'home.scope'}.
<didrocks> which relates to the scope transition
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> didrocks: I believe it's what robru is explaining, that #258 needs to be built since he kicked #257 too early
<didrocks> Saviq: cancel, seems that it's the message from robru
<didrocks> Mirv: snap!
<didrocks> :)
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: building
<Mirv> good good
<didrocks> not sure why 258 didn't build (I guess because 257 was still building)
<mzanetti> Saviq: err..
<Saviq> mzanetti, whatup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the scopes have landed?
<mzanetti> I was still testing :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, image 257 is broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can continue testing on trunk, then, and file bugs ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, looks mostly good, but I had two questions
<mzanetti> I flashed a clean image and installed the silo ppa. only apps scope appears
<mzanetti> do we have all the required configs, daemons in the image?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an ubuntu-touch update, what version do you have?
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy ubuntu-touch ?
<mzanetti> let me check. flashed yesterday ~5pm
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but then from silo did you dist-upgrade?
<mzanetti> iirc yes. or at least upgrade and verify nothing is being held back
<mzanetti> ah ok... yep. ubuntu-touch has been kept back, as the only package
<Saviq> yeah, dist-upgrade
<mzanetti> ok. I guess that solves question nr 1
<mzanetti> huh? server certificate verification failed
<mzanetti> can't remember what the other thing was right now. It'll come back once I had my coffee
<mzanetti> Saviq: why is the new image broken? because of new scopes have landed or something else?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it got kicked before new unity8 got published
<Saviq> mzanetti, 258 is building now
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we lost the old scopes, but didn't get the new ones ;)
<mzanetti> ah :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right. the perfomance issues are to be solved in a new MR, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> ok. I think other than that, my testing didn't really reveal any new things, apart from the header breaking in many circumstances
<mzanetti> which we discussed away in favor a new implementation coming up
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> sorry I wasn't faster yesterday
<Saviq> no worries
<Saviq> QA ACK'ed it, too
<mzanetti> but AP kills hours and hours without you even realizing
<Saviq> yeah it dows
<Saviq> does
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, if you've cleared the silo, can I haz one for right edge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, you could have had one regardless
<mzanetti> reminds me. arent we in TRAINCON-0 atm?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on the contrary
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're blocking promotion on the "events queued when screen off" bug, but landings can flow freely
<mzanetti> there is at least one in main mailbox stating we are. but I guess the amount of heat it caused got it revised
<mzanetti> at least one mail in my mailbox...
<Saviq> mzanetti, read ubuntu-phone@
<Saviq> mzanetti, there was a discussion about it and then it got lifted
<mzanetti> yeah, I followed the discussion, seem I missed the official "it got lifted" mail
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, you can always read the current status in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<Saviq> sil2100, could we have another can-be-flushed silo for row 43 now that we're done with scopes?
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Let me check the current status and get back to you in a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<tsdgeos> new scopes yayyyyyyyy
<didrocks> Saviq: should we retry a landing for the new icon theme?
<didrocks> Saviq: so, basically a branch in the toolkit + your unity8 tweaks
<didrocks> right?
<Saviq> didrocks, I wanted that today, yeah, UITK is locked, though
<Saviq> didrocks, in silo 009
<didrocks> yeah, seeing that
<Saviq> didrocks, they want to land it today
<didrocks> thostr_: you are going to test that silo soon? ^
<didrocks> then, once that's done, just one transition remains on my list before the end of cycle
<Saviq> didrocks, you mean week?
<Saviq> didrocks, we still have right edge and split greeter incoming ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, can i remove support for Unity 0.1? pretty pls?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, we're not rolling back ;)
<mhr3> \o/
 * mhr3 loves removing code
<mzanetti> Saviq: here's a tiny one we missed when moving qml files: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-commithook/+merge/212475
<didrocks> Saviq: but it's only unity8?
<Saviq> mzanetti, saw that
<Saviq> didrocks, which one?
<didrocks> like doesn't need coordination between 10 pieces?
<didrocks> right edge + split greeter?
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> you need u-s-c
<Saviq> didrocks, there's a few projects
<Saviq> didrocks, not 10, but like 3 or 4
<Saviq> didrocks, see the list in silo 004 and the new one in row 43
<Saviq> didrocks, although most of that can land separately if needed
<Saviq> or will, anyway
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I gave you 2 transitions then before the end of cycle
<didrocks> not more! :p
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> didrocks, isn't every silo a transition? :P
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah yeah yeah, in some way :)
<mhr3> Saviq, do you need designers to see split greeter? can put it on one of their devices if needed
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure it's ready for that, will ask mterry later today
<mhr3> Saviq, k, limited time offer though only today :)
<Saviq> :D
 * didrocks will reuse the limitied time offer argument against mhr3 :)
<mhr3> didrocks, why do you always have to see things you're not supposed to? :P
<didrocks> mhr3: heh, because I have an hilight on your name to track you down!
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> time for a nick change then :)
<mhr4> hahaha
<didrocks> ah, I'm totally lost now! :)
<didrocks> mhr had an ABI break *again*!
<mhr4> now you can't talk to me
<didrocks> yeah, I need a rebuild :p
<mhr4> i didn't think that through though as you're the one who actually does have all the repo access
<didrocks> :)
<mhr4> can apport retrace pkgs from proposed?
<Saviq> mhr3+1, you can drop the packages from ddebs into the cache
<mhr4> Saviq, looks familiar? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150345/
<mhr4> Saviq, how do i do that?
<Saviq> mhr3+1, no, didn't see that before
<Saviq> mhr3+1, you want to retrace on device or host?
<mhr4> Saviq, device should be easier
<didrocks> mhr4: install the qt5 dbgsym
<Saviq> didrocks, no need for dbgsym
<didrocks> it unblocks sometimes the stack trace corruption
<Saviq> qtdeclarative5-dbg
<didrocks> I saw that with Qt
<didrocks> and don't ask me the rationale, I don't understand why it results in that and being unrolled once the debug symbols are there
<Saviq> mhr3+1, on device just grab and install the corresponding package from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/
<Saviq> mhr3+1, get qtdeclarative5-dbg from distro and use apport-retrace -g on the .crash file
<tsdgeos> also if you get lots of ??? because of the JIT
<tsdgeos> force the interpreter to run
<tsdgeos> QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1
 * Saviq hates it that apport-cli overwrites the .crash and you can't make it process it again
<mhr4> Saviq, you can, you just need to delete everything after the base64 encoded coredump
<mhr4> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150382/
<Saviq> mhr3+1, I just copy it before apport-cli...
<mhr4> also a way :)
<Saviq> mhr3+1, no, nothing, any steps?
<mhr4> Saviq, just random crash while swiping around
<Saviq> mhr3+1, mhm, sounds like delegate creation/destruction gone wrong
<Saviq> on that note, I suspect we're keeping too many delegates around
<thostr_> didrocks: Saviq: testing silo 9...
<Saviq> sil2100, bump about prep silo for right edge, sorry for nagging :)
<sil2100> Saviq: I think I already assigned it some minutes ago ;)
<sil2100> Just in a meeting now still!
<Saviq> sil2100, ah...
 * Saviq should check the spreadsheet...
<Saviq> mzanetti, right edge going into ppa:~ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015/
<mzanetti> thanks Saviq & didrocks :)
<Saviq> & sil2100!
<mzanetti> ^
<sil2100> yw ;p Sorry for not mentioning
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, looks like we need some more version bumps, though
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need debian/changelog bump in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/new-screenshot-and-focusing-api/+merge/199810
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that others can depend on the -dev package at the right version
<Saviq> unity-mir in that case
<mzanetti> Saviq: so which one do I need to bump?
<mzanetti> ah. changelog
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, in unity-api
<mzanetti> I thought that happened automagically when landing
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then >= that in unity-mir
<mzanetti> yeah, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if you don't have that ↑↑ in unity-mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will build against any unity-api there is
<Saviq> mzanetti, if API changes, you need to manage the deps yourself
<mzanetti> ah, sure, makes sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, we will probably see it with unity-mir failing to build in the silo now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, and yeah, right-edge conflicts with trunk...
<mzanetti> no surprise there :D
<mzanetti> ok, on that stuff to fix
<Cimi> how can I debug a qml module not loading?
<Cimi> or which are the requirements for it to load?
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean "not loading"?
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot find a module
<Saviq> Cimi, means you don't have it on your QML2_IMPORT_PATH or its qmldir is missing
<Saviq> Cimi, qmlplugindump is helpful in that
<didrocks> JohnLea: hey, who should I asked to have a bug related to phone and new scopes for the wallpaper support in term of design strategy?
<didrocks> JohnLea: so that we can point people to one
<didrocks> JohnLea: I know you're not the one working on that, but you are my connection with the design team :)
<seb128> mpt, ^ (seems like touch/unity8 dropped support to customizing the user session background)
<seb128> which means at least the settings need to be updated
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> mpt didn't like that
<Cimi> dednick, I have this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150619/
<Cimi> dednick, complains about
<Cimi> Error: Cannot assign QObject* to UnityMenuModel*
<Cimi> for menuStack.head = menuModel;
<dednick> Cimi: dont think you need a stack
<Cimi> dednick, I used the code from the system settings
<dednick> Cimi: Stack is for when the model is a tree.
<dednick> the settings menumodel is flat.
<dednick> Cimi: but in this specific case, you're assigning the stacks head to a sort model, not the qmenumodel
<dednick> Cimi: s/qmenumodel/unitymenumodel
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<Cimi> now the filter filters everything, though
<dednick> if should be menuStack.head = unitymenumodel  (where the UnityMenuMode { id: unitymenumodel }
<mzanetti> Saviq: one small issue in new scopes: in the scopes-scope, if there is no icon, the text lacks leftMargins
<mzanetti> should I report a bug or is already some fix in progress?
<Cimi> dednick, how do I use filterRole and FilterRegExp?
<dednick> Cimi: hang on, i'm looking at it now
<Cimi> dednick, this is my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150676/
<dednick> Cimi: use  filterRole: 5
<dednick> not 4
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<Cimi> dednick, mmm
<Cimi> menuitemfactory expects unitymenumodel, though
<tsdgeos> sil2100: you should ping someone that knows about packaging for https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dee-qt/add_cpp_symbols/+merge/202679 no? like didrocks maybe?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah, this one
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, will re-visit it, since I need to double check something there now, and will poke someone from the core-devs ;)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks for reminding me about that one
<tsdgeos> yw
<dednick> Cimi: hm. all of this code is pretty old compared to what's in unity8 not.
<Cimi> dednick, shall I grab your code?
<dednick> Cimi: but basically, you need to be setting the unitymenumodel on the factory rather than the filtered model, and then do index conversion between the filter model and the unity menu model
<Cimi> yeah I thought about it
<Cimi> havinmg two models
<Cimi> basically
<om26er> new crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297223
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1297223 not found
<dednick> Cimi: try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7150757/
<dednick> Cimi: but yeah, the MenuItemFactory code should probably be updated at some point.
<Cimi> dednick, just menuitemfactory?
<Cimi> dednick, I'm rewriting my own code here
<Cimi> dednick, so I can copy that
<Cimi> and update
<dednick> Cimi: are you using the code in ubuntu-system-settings/wifi ?
<dednick> or adding another copy?
<dednick> ubuntu-system-settings/plugins/wifi
<Cimi> dednick, adding another copy
<Cimi> dednick, since i have different design
<dednick> Cimi: PageComponent & MenuItemFactory should be the same though..
<Cimi> dednick, I will have to intewgrate password entry in the list
<dednick> i see
<Cimi> dednick, no more snap decisions
<dednick> Cimi: well that's the same for everywhere
<dednick> MacSlow: ^ ?
<MacSlow> ?
<dednick> MacSlow: above discussion about password entry being part of the menu item. Is that still being done?
<dednick> for wifi password
<MacSlow> Cimi, could you elaborate on that?
<Cimi> MacSlow, when you tap an access point, the password entry appears in the listview
<dednick> MacSlow: you were doing something about changing the wifi password from being a snap desicion into being integrated in the indicator menu items
<MacSlow> dednick, last status of that is... what cimi described is the utimate goal... but for that to work much infrastructure is needed on the ofono and/or telephony backend-side... so for the time being we keep the snap-decisions we have atm
<MacSlow> dednick, initially that was the plan... but there's this blocking on infrastructure atm
<Cimi> MacSlow, ouch, why is so difficult?
<Saviq> om26er, make public?
<dednick> Cimi: because the backend password entry is a request based mechanism rather that a "conncet with this password"
<Cimi> ahhh
<MacSlow> Cimi, ask Wellark
<Cimi> I'll skip it for now then
<MacSlow> Cimi, or dednick :)
<Cimi> ciao dednick :P
<Cimi> dednick, wanna come here thursday? :P
<dednick> Cimi: I'm off to Scotland on Thursday i think.
<dednick> Cimi: but anyway, I think it'll be the same design everywhere for the list. So i think all the menuItem stuff in the ubuntu-system-settings should be the same.
<om26er> Saviq, was a crash, should I wait for retracer
<om26er> Saviq, made it public now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297223
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297223 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]
<Saviq> om26er, oh interesting, that we didn't see before, wonder what retracer will come up with
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑ crash in launcher
<Saviq> ah it retraced already
<mzanetti> hmm
<mhr3> mzanetti, ah, yea i hit that yesterday
<mhr3> but was running ppa, so no nice stacktrace
<mzanetti> any steps to reproduce?
<mhr3> anyway, you do have one now
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-xvfbtestSomething/+merge/211573
<om26er> Saviq, bug 1297239
<ubot5> bug 1297239 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Screen flickers with right edge switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297239
<Saviq> om26er, will be fixed with right edge
<om26er> great!
<Saviq> om26er, it happened before, too, but probably because background was darker it wasn't as noticable
<Saviq> mzanetti, assign yourself to ↑?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and thanks
<mzanetti> om26er: you don't happen to know how to reproduce that?
<om26er> mzanetti, the crash? no it happened random
 * mzanetti flashing latest proposed image and trying to reproduce the launcher crash while waiting for the right edge silo to be built
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you update the branches already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't auto-build, I need to push a button
<om26er> does the tiles in apps lens no longer have "pressed" state ? seems there is no difference
<mzanetti> Saviq: I updated them an pushed the button already
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have the button pushing powers, /me forgot :)
<mzanetti> yeah, I use that power carefully only :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, FYI, when bumping changelog, you don't need to add the +foo
<mzanetti> I don't need or I must not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't need to
<greyback> mzanetti: glad QSignalSpy works. Have you new-scopes merged yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, best to put "7.80.6-0ubuntu1" or so
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, silo will be buit soon
<greyback> mzanetti: nice
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that we know what you added and what the system added
<mzanetti> ah ok. Saviq, should I fix or its ok for this time?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no no, it's fine
<greyback> ..
<greyback> wrong window, sry
<Saviq> didrocks, (when) should we use ~ in Depends, i.e. (>= 1.2.3~)?
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, interesting side-effect of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/fix-1297246/+merge/212593 surfacing is now lazy, shell no longer fires up queries to all the scopes on startup
<Saviq> mhr3, ha, interesting indeed :)
<Saviq> mhr3, since we need to be able to supply them from the backend, we need the backend to kick the initial one, too, I'd say
<mhr3> Saviq, aren't we all in for being more lazy?
<mhr3> or perhaps i misunderstood
<mhr3> you're saying you *do* want something to fire up the queries asap
<mhr3> ?
<Saviq> mhr3, that's what we were doing until now
<Saviq> mhr3, would you delay that until it's shown or something?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, that is what happens with that branch ^
<Saviq> mhr3, ah
<Saviq> mhr3, I thought you meant they're not fired at all on startup
<Saviq> i.e. you ended up with empty scope until you did something
<mhr3> at startup they aren't, once you reveal the scope they are
<Saviq> mhr3, that sounds fine I think
<mhr3> agreed
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, please please apport-cli the .crash files first, or whoopsie-upload-all, otherwise I have to do it locally (and actually fail to now)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... another issue in new scopes (invisible tho): I messed up when merging the right edge, accidentally dropped the paper background image
<mzanetti> Saviq: turns out, there's still the normal background behind it
<Saviq> mzanetti, prep an MP please, not a big issue
<mhr3> Saviq, https://plus.google.com/101899139221851198594/posts/EQYGqtG6Cpo
<Saviq> mhr3, I saw that in the tool, too, never on device
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll have to check out what's happening
<mhr3> Saviq, i do see it with ./run though
<mhr3> which would mean it'll be most likely visible in the preview session
<Saviq> mhr3, depends, it might be xcb-specific
<Saviq> mhr3, but we still need to check it out for sure
<mhr3> true
<mhr3> Saviq, opening bug then
<Saviq> mhr3, I've a feeling it's 5.2-related, might be caused by all the warnings we get in the console, which we need to shut up
<mhr3> yea, didn't see it pre-5.2
<mhr3> i think
<mhr3> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1297270
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297270 in Unity 8 "Shell flickers when flicking through carousels" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> greyback, have you ever seen this kind of crash (first item in the "Issues" session)? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1IiHBDIW_e0qnGt-po1D2z5HJKrNhBwh6pdILeEN2sgA/edit#
<greyback> dandrader: QRasterPlatformPixmap <- looks wrong, we shouldn't be using htat
<dandrader> I don't get how the QPA works fine in a device and crashes in another...
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, I found it weird... is that software rendering?
<greyback> dandrader: for some reason Qt/QPA is deciding not to use a texture for the image, which is wrong. Wonder why however
<greyback> dandrader: this is nexus4 I assume
<dandrader> greyback, yes, it's written in a line above the stack trace
<greyback> ah sorry, missed that
<greyback> dandrader: any output from the binary as it's running that might be handy?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's if you have a version which isn't released, what's your case?
<dandrader> greyback,  not really. but the qml-demo-shell works fine..
<Saviq> didrocks, not applicable, then
<greyback> dandrader: interesting, can you get more frames in that stacktrace? What's loading the pixmap?
<dandrader> greyback, now flasing my Nexus 7 to try out the stuff there. I'm curious to know if it works there :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I did that, right?
<dandrader> greyback, no. below that the stack is garbage
<didrocks> for the apport-cli
<dandrader> or corrupted
<Saviq> didrocks, no, the .crash I got was naked
<didrocks> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297240
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1297240 not found
<greyback> dandrader: could you try installing the UITK debug packages, just in case that's the source?
<didrocks> Saviq: seems the retrace worked?
<greyback> might give us a few more frames
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but the one you attached was not processed AFAICT
<Saviq> didrocks, I grabbed it from the email somewhere..
<Saviq> didrocks, anyway, you know what to do, so let's not drag that any more :)
<dandrader> greyback, hmm, that's an idea. also a virtually fully commented out unity8 works fine. so another approach is to slowly uncomment things until the crash pops up
<didrocks> Saviq: what should I do? you have the bug report retraced?
<Saviq> didrocks, nothing, the retrace is as good as it gets
<didrocks> so everything's fine? (and I can close the other .crash)
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> Saviq: let me look if I can make this bug public
<Saviq> didrocks, I already did, core is stripped already
<Saviq> and nothing else sensitive I don't think
<didrocks> yeah, just quickly checked, nothing sensitive
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm duplicating the other bug
<Saviq> didrocks, kies
<dandrader> I can also build qt myself to get all the gory details and debug outputs imaginable. just hope I don't lose a week on that like that white flash bug. Mustering the courage to jump on it :)
<dandrader> greyback, ah, btw, virtual keyboard is working!
<dandrader> got it on Friday
<greyback> dandrader: ah cool
<greyback> dandrader: I'm working on mir+qpa stuff now, so please pull regularly
<greyback> I just removed one hack from Mir, and fixed a hang at shutdown
<dandrader> greyback, we will still have to keep the UbuntuKeyboardInfo hack (to tell us the vkb opaque rect) until the touch cancelling work lands (which is a big diff, better to land separately)
<greyback> dandrader: perfect. Good to keep changes reasonably sized
<dandrader> greyback, on the for-qpa-mir-server branch?
<greyback> dandrader: mir-for-qpamirserver, and qpa-mirserver
<greyback> dandrader: am trying to get it running on desktop again - I need to re-enable a PointerController
<greyback> crashing for some reason, but almost there
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so... of course I need to pull you... bug #1297240 - I wasn't able to repro and can't really discern anything from the (otherwise quite good) trace...
<ubot5> bug 1297240 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QQuickWindowPrivate::polishItems()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297240
<Saviq> mterry, hey, looks like lightdm got released, let's drop it from silo?
<Saviq> mterry, also, think it's time to put the split greeter in design hands for testing?
<mterry> Saviq, yes to first
<mterry> Saviq, design has given video on what boot animation should look like.  The silo doesn't represent that yet, and that's really the only visual change (except for indicators having different menus I guess).  So I want to land the animation tweaks before asking design to feedback
<Saviq> mterry, got it
<mterry> Saviq, but I think I should send out a functionality call for testing.  Despite the keyboard Mir bug
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please drop lightdm package from silo 004 ppa?
<mterry> Saviq, can you see if kgunn made a silo for lp:~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/volume ?
<Saviq> mterry, silo 01
<Saviq> 016
<mterry> Saviq, sweet.  So many silos!
<Saviq> mterry, indeed :)
<Saviq> mterry, dropped lightdm MP from silo 004, so we need the package removed before we can build anything else
<sil2100> Saviq: just remove from the PPA, yes?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, please
<sil2100> Saviq: removed, should be gone soon!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<kgunn> mterry: that gsettings volume sync mp is built here ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-016
<kgunn> mterry: what tests should i run ?
<sil2100> Saviq: yw!
<mterry> kgunn, so on desktop , you can test that volume / mute is synced between greeter and session.  And you can do the same on the phone if you install silo 004 first
<kgunn> mterry: ack will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looking
<didrocks> mterry: the indicator-sound change has been reverted FYI
<didrocks> (if you needed that one)
<didrocks> kgunn: ^
<mterry> didrocks, gah!
<mterry> didrocks, it caused regressions?
<didrocks> mterry: it pulled click on desktop, release team tried to downgrade the recommends to suggests, but then, the tests were segfaulting
<didrocks> so on release team request, I uploaded a revert
<seb128> request backed up by desktop team, for the record
<didrocks> seb128: come on, I just rolled out a French conspiracy and you put it back! :)
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: silo 015 up'n running on my phone. 2 AP tests still failing which should start working when the silo is built the next time (build already running)
<seb128> mterry, there was at least one new segfault according to e.u.c, segfault in tests, the click on desktop issue ... and we are in beta freeze, that's lot of churn to upload during a freeze
<mterry> didrocks, Makes sense.  OK.  So not a code problem necessarily.  Which means it can come back once tests are fixed?
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<didrocks> mterry: I think so, I don't know the detail, but chat as well with seb128 :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, cools
<mterry> kgunn, that means we need to add back that indicator-sound branch to silo 004
<didrocks> (as I wasn't involved, just used my revert script)
<kgunn> mterry: ack...that was what ted landed right ?
<seb128> mterry, I still dislike having so much code changes landing so late in the cycle (and the fact that we had to revert shows why)
<mterry> kgunn, yes
<mterry> seb128, I hear you
<seb128> mterry, well, anyway, if the segfault and the tests are fixed, we can probably land again after thursday (doesn't seem likely to get a beta freeze exception)
<kgunn> seb128: so you mean after thurs b/c desktop will be branched for freeze ? (so it won't hit desktop only mobile?)
<seb128> kgunn, no, there is no branching, but we are frozen for beta until thursday, once beta is out we can get stuff in the archive again
<seb128> well we can get things uploaded to trusty-proposed during the freeze, but they might block selected fixes targetted at beta if they stay blocked there
<greyback> mzanetti: excellent
<kgunn> seb128: i see, i'm guessing we might not be able to run that fast anyway
<kgunn> mterry: guess you don't need the indicator-sound pkg deleted from the ppa anymore :)
<mterry> kgunn, well it got deleted already
<kgunn> <sad trombone>
<mterry> kgunn, we can run that fast for indicator-sound, code is already there, it just got reverted due to a faulty test system.  tedg, you're working on that?  Do you think it can land after Beta?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you'll like this https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/remove-albumart-provider/+merge/212622
<seb128> mterry, there was on real runtime segfault at least as well (from e.u.c), ted is having that one fixed soon, you might want to include that fix with it
<mterry> seb128, ok
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I'm not sure what to do with the build test failure. No way to reproduce locally that I know of.
<mterry> tedg, can I help?  I assume then if I build locally I won't see a problem?
<tedg> mterry, I assume that you won't, but if you did a quick build to see that'd be cool.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: :)
<tedg> mterry, Thinking about adding the debug messages flag to debian/rules and seeing what happens.
<mterry> tedg, building trunk
 * tedg hopes for a segfault :-)
<tedg> Wonder if I could make a script that would continually upload to a PPA until something failed to build...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've seen that crash but i thought we had had it fixed :/
<tedg> Seems a bit wasteful, yet useful at the same time.
<tedg> Nobody tell IS I had that thought.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can have a look at reproducing&fixing
<tsdgeos> at some point i was having it quite "easily"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do
<tsdgeos> don't remember how though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't reproduce at all
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI, I got it more on a fresh boot
<didrocks> Saviq: connected to the network of course to get the click apps content
<dpm> mhr3, I'm testing the new scopes template, but there is one thing I cannot quite grasp yet. In the context of scopes, what are annotations and what are they used for? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/_annotation_8h_source.html
<tedg> mterry, Any crash?
<mterry> tedg, oh sorry.  No
<mterry> tedg, which test fails?
<tedg> mterry, Test #6: media-player-user-test-dataset
<tedg> mterry, It actually just failed on Jenkins for me
<mterry> oh good
<mhr3> dpm, is a kind of special category with links, something in between results and filters
<didrocks> tedg: I'm sure you are going to blame java soon :p
<didrocks> or even worse, python… because jenkins is in java ;)
<mhr3> dpm, not supported by the shell yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297310, can you take a photo?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297310 in Unity 8 "new-scope's section header is missing the background in some circumstances" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tedg> didrocks, Clearly a Python issue
<didrocks> tedg: here we go! :)
<dpm> mhr3, ok, thanks
<tedg> I'll be curious to see what this one is when we find it. So weird how it shows up.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just closed as invalid
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<tedg> Because I'd expect it to be on the slow builders or not, but it seems unrelated to that.
<tsdgeos> didrocks: so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297240 is happening to you only phone or pc too?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297240 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QQuickWindowPrivate::polishItems()" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I didn't try on pc, so yeah, phone for sure
<tsdgeos> mterry: gave you quick a bit of needs fixing/comments on the split branch
<didrocks> davmor2 and popey experienced it as well
<didrocks> (on phone)
<mterry> tsdgeos, awesome, will look
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i'm not saying it happens ;)
<tsdgeos> it doesn't happen
<tsdgeos> double negation is evil
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ahah, yeah, got it, I can just tell you "happen on phone, not sure for desktop"
<mterry> tsdgeos, comments!  Love it  :)  quick notes about testing: use ./run -fG to get fake phablet user.  And rather than building packages yourself, try using the ppa from silo 004
<mterry> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<Cimi> dednick_, where does menuData comes from?
<tsdgeos> mterry: what's the difference between building myself?
<mterry> tsdgeos, theoretically nothing
<tedg> didrocks, You'll love it, I think it's actually a Vala bug ;-)
<mterry> tsdgeos, but if you want to debug your issue, give me logs from /var/log/lightdm
<didrocks> tedg: ahah, you're not kidding, right? :)
<Cimi> item.menuData = Qt.binding(function() { return model; }); ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i whiped the phone already ^_^
<tsdgeos> mterry: fix the other stuff and i'll go back to it again one thay you're awake so we can debug it live
<tedg> didrocks, Let me trace it down for sure, but I'm not :-)
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure
<didrocks> tedg: clearly inherently still related to python for you I guess though :p
<Cimi> yep
<popey> didrocks: i didnt experience it
<didrocks> popey: oh, never during the hangout? that was yesterday you showed us a black screen on camera then?
<davmor2> didrocks: I did :)  I'm just about to try and reproduce it now I'm back from lunch
 * didrocks is probably lost in all the regression :)
<didrocks> davmor2: sweet!
<davmor2> didrocks: black screen you get exiting the mediaplayer
<davmor2> hmm I can't remember if there was a bug for that
<Saviq> mhr3, albumart gone!? like NOW?
<Cimi> mterry, ping
<mterry> Cimi, hello!
<Cimi> ciao :)
<Cimi> mterry, so I have the filter working, I can only show wifi access points
<davmor2> didrocks: who do I blame for not being able to add a photo to a contact?
<Cimi> mterry, I am wondering if you had the designs
<Cimi> mterry, of that wifi page, I think I don't have them
<didrocks> davmor2: is that a regression?
<Saviq> davmor2, is it stuck in Loading...?
<Saviq> davmor2, see #ubuntu-touch for a potential fix
 * davmor2 thought he was on #u-t D'oh
<anpok> mterry: i managed to get all the branches set up for the split greeter change.. at least I think I managed..
<anpok> I see the greeter now and before that the spinner
<mhall119> mhr3: http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/ubuntu-14.04/ has the tutorial page listed now
<anpok> but when I move the greeter away the spinner is back and stays there..
<mhall119> mhr3: also monospaced font in code blocks
<mterry> anpok, curious.  That means the user session didn't come up
<anpok> i see the user session on the
<Saviq> didrocks, shall we do suru switch then?
<anpok> process tree
<Saviq> hmm 20 remaining silos? interesting ;)
<anpok> mterry: usc logs say:
<anpok> set_next_session 'session-0'
<anpok> set_next_session
<anpok> update_session_focus locking
<anpok> Setting next focus to spinner; active focus to spinner
<anpok> scene unlocked
<anpok> update_session_focus locking
<anpok> Setting next focus to spinner; active focus to session greeter-0
<anpok> scene unlocked
<anpok> set_active_session 'session-0'
<anpok> set_active_session
<anpok> update_session_focus locking
<anpok> Setting next focus to spinner; active focus to spinner
<anpok> scene unlocked
<anpok> note scene unlocked/ update_session_focus locking are messaged I added to update_session_focus
<mterry> I wondered  :)
<mterry> anpok, yeah looks like it never marks your session as ready to display
<mhr3> mhall119, cool, perhaps play a bit with the css box for the code so it has scrollbars instead of overflowing
<anpok> ok maybe it did not provide a surface yet..
<anpok> mterry: my idea was to reorder the surface hide/show calls in a way that you never get an intermediate scene state to show up on screen.. my naive attempt to just lock the scene just seemed to cause dead lock..
<mhall119> mhr3: I'll try, but doxygen produces weird markup there
<mhall119> mhr3: bigger priority is figuring out where to put the non-member functions from the namespace...
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi.. https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-lazyimage1/+merge/211728
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hud service still 100% :/
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: can you get me a stacktrace again? I just don't understand where it could be
<tsdgeos> sure let me see
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ok
<mterry> anpok, yeah I looked into scene:lock and that's what it does
<mterry> locks a mutex
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I was poking with the logic to transition to an awesome feature :)
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, we should
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, me readies the silo
<mterry> anpok, I saw your ideas in that MP, but didn't get around to testing them yet
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7151579/
<anpok> mterry: thought so, with the amount of branches you are playing atm
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: let me see if i install debug symbols for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbusmenu-qt5.so.2
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: well that makes no sense to me at all! all the threads are on poll
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i guess the 1 is just looping like mad
<tsdgeos> let me add a few breakpoints
<Saviq> didrocks, think we should do some version bumping and >= depending there?
<Saviq> didrocks, silo for row 45 please
<didrocks> Saviq: we dep on the new suru-icon-theme package which is enough to express this incompatibility, but yeah, as the theme needs to be enabled by the toolkit now, we shold
<didrocks> Saviq: so bumping unity8 and uitk
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, let me push some bumps
<didrocks> or only uitk rather
<didrocks> and having unity8 dep on the new uitk
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it has to be some specific Qt application that you're running that causes this
<pete-woods> it could even be that it's crashed / killed maybe?
<tsdgeos> it could sure
<tsdgeos> strace says it's polling like mad
<pete-woods> hmm
<tsdgeos> ok fd 10
 * tsdgeos checks what's fd 10
<pete-woods> :)
<tsdgeos> lrwx------ 1 tsdgeos_work tsdgeos_work 64 mar 25 09:09 10 -> socket:[17191]
<tsdgeos> not really helpful :D
<pete-woods> ha!
<pete-woods> is there not a way to see what has that socket opened?
<tsdgeos> poll([{fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 1, 18793) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])
<tsdgeos>  fwiw
<tsdgeos> is what strace says
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: not sure tbh
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: can you try closing the apps you have open one by one?
<pete-woods> while looking at top or something like that
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> didrocks, done
 * didrocks looks at row 45
<didrocks> Saviq: the uitk team is fine with you MP?
<didrocks> Saviq: I know they want it to be top approved
<Saviq> didrocks, will be easier to get the top ack with a silo
<didrocks> otherwise all changes looks good to me
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, just noticed urgency=medium
<Saviq> didrocks, that matters?
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure why dch decided to change that...
<didrocks> Saviq: silo 008
<didrocks> Saviq: the priority changed by default on trusty
<Saviq> didrocks, oh ok
<didrocks> basically, the few bonus points you get on launchpad for build priority is not important :)
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, you're not in #sdk on irc.c.c, that's where we're talking with timp about that branch
<didrocks> Saviq: coming and ping me if I'm needed
<Saviq> k
<didrocks> (even if the discussion should be there IMHO)
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have a phone with latest image running?
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1297350 if you could have a quick look, I think we saw it before, it happens consistently for me now when stopping unity8 - I think with a running app
<ubot5> bug 1297350 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297350
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> josharenson: we're in Product Stragegy -> engineering -> standup
<mzanetti> ah :)
<mterry> kgunn, if you wouldn't mind kicking off a rebuild of unity8 in silo 004, that would be swell
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: killed all apps and was still at 100% :-(
<kgunn> mterry: ack...did you add the indicator-sound mp ?
<kgunn> if not can you point it out to me ?
<kgunn> greyback: can you join real quick
<kgunn> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/a2V2aW4uZ3VubkBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t.2k4udqa2ovs931siq3b5fprgkc
<kgunn> greyback: ...new thots on qt5.2 issue
<mterry> kgunn, no..  so that was ~mterry/indicator-sound/greeter-volume I believe
<greyback> kgunn: okies
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: meh. right-edge-2 works on the phone too now (after fixing the inital mistake from the merge)
<mzanetti> both still broken for me with fakeappman
<mzanetti> greyback: jfi ^^ - Triggering a rebuild now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_Recent_translatable/+merge/212651
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: dammit, I think I'm going to put in a safety valve in that openMenu function
<pete-woods> so that it just won't loop more than say 500 times, something like that
<tsdgeos> mterry: so Mir 0.1.18 is actually needed?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yes and no.   It was needed for a bug fix that doesn't appear to actually work.  So it + more bug fixes will be needed.  But you can skip it now for testing
<tsdgeos> hmmmmok
<mterry> tsdgeos, without those fixes, screen will turn back on after you turn it off
<tsdgeos> mterry: because you say "use the silo to get mir"
<tsdgeos> but then you say i don't need it :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, well, using the silo is easiest.  you get mir without the hassle.  But if you don't use silo, don't bother with mir
<tsdgeos> mterry: well i think using the silo is correct, but then we should make sure the dependencies listed is what will happen when silo-ed and merged
<tsdgeos> not sure if i'm being extra-pedantic :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, that's fair
<tsdgeos> mterry: you missed adding the signals for the setEdges thing
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's updated...
<mterry> tsdgeos, I mean emitted in Update() calls
<tsdgeos> mterry: sure, but why not in the set?
<tsdgeos> you're changing it
<tsdgeos> you should emit the changed signal, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, hmm.   It seems like an intentional choice on my part but I'm not sure why right now.  Will test
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, kick unity8 armhf build please https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+build/5848957 ?
<Saviq> didrocks, uitk is built alreday
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah!
<mterry> tsdgeos, set() methods update AccountsService daemon and the update() call from hearing that change confirms that it succeeded before emitting
<mterry> tsdgeos, nope that's not true either
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<kgunn> mterry: so i was about to reconfig the silo 4 for indicator-sound....is that the only package that needs updating ? (e.g. i can target build that...)
<mterry> kgunn, unity8 could use a rebuild
<mterry> kgunn, but indicator-sound is only new package
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> will target those 2 mterry
<mterry> MacSlow, can you come to the hangout?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/hud/dbusmenu-safety-valve/+merge/212668
<pete-woods> do you mind using that as your main HUD install for a while to see if it helps?
<MacSlow> mterry, ehm... hold on
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: where will it write stuff, do you know?
<MacSlow> mterry, which?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: in the upstart log (~/.cache/upstart/hud.log)
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> mterry, got it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't get it to crash either :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, craps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but just report on the bug that you couldn't reproduce it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the above one I got every 2-3 runs on desktop now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it probably makes sense to try with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/remove-albumart-provider/+merge/212622
<Saviq> as I expect this crash to happen in that provider
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, let's try both with and without
<tsdgeos> to see if it goes away
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/no-more-unity-core/+merge/212674
<Saviq> mhr3, nice changecount :D
<Saviq> 7076 lines (+44/-6051) ;D
<mhr3> heh
<mhr3> Saviq, the albumart branch didn't land in uitk yet
<mhr3> so.. :/
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah yeah, I know
<didrocks> Saviq: built btw
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, let's land it tomorrow, we need design eyes on it, too
 * Saviq eod
<Saviq> p/
<Saviq> ↑ /me has a problem with the right arm apparently..
<didrocks> Saviq: sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, i'm just testing the 015 and wonder where the "known OSK bugs" and "preview journey" are listed (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8)
<MacSlow> didrocks, ^ or maybe you know
<MacSlow> Saviq, eod then
<didrocks> MacSlow: question for Saviq I guess, he wrote the testplan
<MacSlow> didrocks, not needed atm... I ran into issues with the right-edge branch... :/
<MacSlow> it looked so good... pushed it really hard
<om26er> mzanetti, which ppa has the new right-edge switcher ? + latest unity release.
<mzanetti> om26er: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-015/
<om26er> great
<dpm> hi all, could someone give us a hand with bug 1297397 ? We're trying to update the scopes tutorial on d.u.c and the scopes tool seems to be failing on a missing symbol
<ubot5> bug 1297397 in unity-scopes-api "missing symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297397
<dpm> thostr_, would you have an idea what could be going on with that bug? ^
<Cimi> @unity you know how to debug an app/instance?
<Cimi> I want to debug the welcome wizard, which loads outside unity (before everything)
<mzanetti> Cimi: depends...
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you need to be started by upstart or can you just log in and launch it manually?
<mterry> Cimi, can you set MIR_SOCKET=/tmp/mir_socket to connect to USC and debug via gdb ?
<Cimi> I'll try
<thostr_1> dpm: are you sure you're having the proper version of 0mq?
<thostr_1> dpm: or having 0mq installed at all?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can try launching it manually
<dpm> thostr_1, I cannot reproduce the issue, kyleN is the original reporter. What package provides 0mq. Is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152574/ ?
<dpm> we both seem to have it installed
<dpm> ah, I found it, it's libzmq3
<dpm> libzmqpp3 are the C++ bindings only
<dpm> kyleN, do you have libzmq3 installed?
<kyleN> dpm: yes
<kyleN> $ apt-cache policy libzmq3
<kyleN> libzmq3:
<kyleN>   Installed: 4.0.3+dfsg-1
<dpm> same here
<Cimi> mzanetti, mterry this is what I get when I ran it from adb shell http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152659/
<mterry> Cimi, try launching it through the wrapper script ubuntu-touch-session to setup QT_QPA env and grid units and such
<mterry> Cimi, launch in this order ideally: ubuntu-touch-session gdb wizard
<mterry> (so gdb doesn't get confused by shell script)
<Cimi> module "Unity.Application" is not installed
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> let me try
<Cimi> mterry, I think I need an include or so?
<mterry> Cimi, on the device you're getting that?
<mterry> Cimi, that's installed by unity-jmir
<mterry> Cimi, maybe you need to set qt include env vars
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure what other stuff the script does and whether its required, but that particular one can be fixed also by exporting QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumir
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you need to run this as root?
<Cimi> nope
<mzanetti> then you might want to start things through ssh, as user. that should set up all the stuff for you
<Cimi> mzanetti, ubuntumirclient or ubuntumirserver?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm, good questions. again, depends. if this starts before unity8 it probably has its own mirserver, or is it connecting to usc?
<Cimi> mmm weird
<Cimi> if I run it as root
<Cimi> it cannot find unity application
<Cimi> as user it hangs
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> QML2_IMPORT_PATH to load unity.application
<mzanetti> but I don't know what exactly you want to do...
<Cimi> mzanetti, run system-settings-wizard :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, but I don't know anything about it. Is it qml only, is it c++, do you want to debug a crash, or just some rendering issue
<mzanetti> ...
<Cimi> mzanetti, it has a main.cpp
<Cimi> mzanetti, apart from that, rest of app is qml
<mzanetti> and what do you want to debug? something wrong in that main.cpp?
<mzanetti> otherwise, why don't you just fire up the qml file in a qmlscene?
<mzanetti> but again, depends...
<Cimi> mzanetti, it needs some other bits in main.cpp
<Cimi> mzanetti, custom objects
<Cimi> mzanetti, still doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/ system-settings-wizard
<mzanetti> Cimi: wrong module path
<mzanetti>  /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/
<mzanetti> I think
<mzanetti> and /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/
<mzanetti> the latter one is the one containing the applicationmanager
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152872/
<tedg> mterry, I installed your silo, I can't seem to get music to play, either in the scope or in the music app.
<mterry> curious
<mterry> tedg, that was working relatively recently
<tedg> Yeah, I tested audio a couple days ago on this device, so I'm reasonable sure it worked before your silo.
<mterry> tedg, it worked with my silo too.  Let me see what's happening
<tedg> mterry, Huh, I rebooted and it's happy now :-/
<greyback> Cimi: you could try attaching to the existing process: "sudo gdb -p `pidof $app-executable`"
<greyback> note the backticks
<mterry> tedg, yeah works for me...
<tedg> mterry, K, I figure out how to recreate I'll ping you. Seems I can't make it happen now.
<mterry> tedg, I'm noticing that the indicator-sound's phone_greeter has a mute button but phone does not
<tedg> mterry, Ah, K, that's a flag
<mterry> fginther, heyo!  When you get a chance, I'd like an eyeball on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-script/+merge/212170
<mterry> anpok, so you tried messing around with the USC hide/show stuff from my branch?  And you said you had no luck?
<anpok> no couldnt get as far untill now
<anpok> kgunn gave me the details about the silo
<anpok> now I am messing with it:)
<fginther> mterry, will do.
<anpok> but as far as i can tell my proposal does not improve it
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/phone-greeter-mute/+merge/212721
<mterry>  anpok, bummer
<mterry> kgunn, did you ever re-kick unity8 in silo 004?  I want to toss it to the designers
<kgunn> mterry: it had some trouble in reconfig...
<kgunn> been trying a while...
<kgunn> i think its fixed, building now
<kgunn> its just indicator-sound and unity8...so shouldn't be long (fingers crossed)
<anpok> seems like something else is happening that makes it attempt to show session-0
<anpok> will spend some more minutes on it
<anpok> mterry: what is the different between next and active session?
<anpok> *difference
<mterry> anpok, active is what should be on top of z order.   next is what should be right underneath
<mterry> anpok, consider Touch case, where the greeter wants to sit on top of session (so it can show it underneath when you drag greeter aside)
<anpok> oh then it happens because of the order of calls.. we first get next_session(session-0) -> which disables spinner and raises unity8 then we get set_active_session(greeter-x) and that one gets the focus..
<anpok> so we raise the session-0 over the spinner / hide the spinner and then greeter comes in in the next frame
<anpok> ah ok I think.. we could keep spinner on
<mterry> kgunn, is there a way to find out what bzr version a package in a silo corresponds to?
<mterry> anpok, well lightdm generally gives us the next and active session names before they are actually ready to be displayed.  And we queue them up until they have  frames to render
<kgunn> mterry: what do you mean exactly? ....there is a build log as part of the packages ?
<mterry> kgunn, well I was curious what revision of my unity8 split branch the PPA is at
<mterry> kgunn, I don't see that in the log?
<mterry> And I'd be surprised if it were, since this question is a pre-build one
<kgunn> mterry:  do you actually mean the version of bzr itself ?
<mterry> kgunn, naw.  Like, I was making some changes in my split branch in response to Albert's review comments.  And I was just curious if those made it into the PPA when you re-spun it
<kgunn> ...oh, itd strictly be time
<mterry> kgunn, doesn't seem like I can find that out from the PPA package versions
<kgunn> timestamps right
<kgunn> mterry: well the build logs do have that at the top....
<kgunn> 2014-03-25 20:00:16,995 INFO Adding indicator-sound MP(s) to prepare
<kgunn> 2014-03-25 20:00:17,603 INFO Adding unity8 MP(s) to prepare
<kgunn> you could look at that against your last push timestamp
<mterry> kgunn, interesting...  maybe we're looking at different build logs.  I was looking at (say) i386 build log for unity8 in PPA
<mterry> kgunn, sounds like you're looking at a silo log?
<kgunn> yes
<kgunn> which all logs remain there...until you clean the silo
<kgunn> (like land it, merge it, clean it)
<mterry> kgunn, can you link me the silo status page?  I don't know the dashboard url for 'em
 * mterry reboots to test unity8 on desktop session post split
<kgunn> mterry: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/
<kgunn> mterry: new packages are there for indicator-sound and unity8
<mterry> kgunn, swell!  Thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-26
<Cimi> mzanetti, ciao :) can you help me better today?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hi
<mzanetti> if you tell me what the bug is which you need to find
<Cimi> mzanetti, I simply want to be able to run system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152872/
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... will try to run it
<Cimi> Saviq, help me remembering where was unity8 before
<Cimi> before we put in lp:unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, lp:unity/8.0
<Cimi> Saviq, I was reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/new-backgrounds/+merge/212723
<Cimi> Saviq, and stopped at "who added this rectangle mterry is removing and why"
<Saviq> Cimi, that was the design back then
<Cimi> Saviq, it was darkened?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, but let me see if I can find out more
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not in unity(8.0
<Cimi> Saviq, previous branch
<Cimi> manhattan?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, actually lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/404.4.9
<Saviq> Cimi, as you can see that's just a move from greeter to greetercontent
<Saviq> Cimi, it was already there in greeter.qml
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/110.1.1
<Cimi> florian my friend :)
<Cimi> Saviq, that wallpaper seems low res
<Cimi> Saviq, phone is 480x853
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, too small
<Cimi> tablet 1200x800
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, should be bigger
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what we got from Jouni
<Cimi> mzanetti, any luck?
<mzanetti> Cimi: not yet
<Cimi> Saviq, you know how to run an app on phone from the shell
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, it was here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/111
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, just a design thing
<Saviq> Cimi, add --desktop_file_hint
<Saviq> and point to a .desktop file
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't have a desktop file
<Cimi> Saviq, it's just a binary
<Saviq> Cimi, so it's not an app
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm trying to run system-settings-wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, you need a destop file
<Cimi> without upsart
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, but you can use any
<Saviq> Cimi, just point at one in /usr/share/applications
<mzanetti> Saviq: Cimi: its not about the desktop file
<mzanetti> Saviq: its system-settings-wizard
<mzanetti> which crashes when ran as client
<Cimi> mzanetti, can I ran it as root?
<mzanetti> Cimi: is that crash the thing you want to debug?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, inictl get-env --global MIR_SOCKET
<Cimi> mzanetti, not really
<Saviq> Cimi, export MIR_SOCKET to contain ↑
<mzanetti>  /run/user/32011/mir_socket
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> that's the client socket, otherwise it'll try to connect to u-s-c
<Cimi> it's not enough
<Cimi> doesn't run both as user or root
<Cimi> as user phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<Cimi> Aborted (core dumped)
<Saviq> Cimi, desktop file hint is needed, too
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. got a step further.
<mzanetti> still crashes throwing some google exception
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, same of here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152872/
<mzanetti> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<mzanetti> seems it tries to connect to some database
<Cimi> spyware!
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe you should report bugs for this. seems a uncatched exception which shouldn't make it crash
<mzanetti> but I don't know what this is supposed to do
<mzanetti> I think I've never seen this application so far
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.google.com/p/protobuf/issues/detail?id=370
<Saviq> DON"T RUN AS ROOT
<Saviq> dudes :P
<mzanetti> I'm not
<Saviq> I know, just a generic shout-out ;)
<mzanetti> still: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7155891
<Cimi> mzanetti, works for me now
<mzanetti> not really sure why we're using a search engine to open a shared lib :D
<Cimi> \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, to find the lib
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> hah. guess so
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket system-settings-wizard --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<Cimi> mzanetti, try that as user
<Cimi> su - phablet
<Cimi> works for me
<mzanetti> I am... but I guess I've exported a bit too much stuff trying
<mzanetti> but if it works for you...
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks boss
<sil2100> Saviq: hello!
<Cimi> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> Cimi: just doing that it still fails to find Unity.Application here
<Cimi> mzanetti, QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/ ?
<mzanetti> then I get the crash again
<Cimi> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient ?
 * Cimi reboots
<Cimi> the phone
<mzanetti> that should be default as user
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti yeah, that QML2_IMPORT_PATH is only in upstart
<mzanetti> yeah, that's not a problem. can export it myself. still stuck at the uncaught exception
<mzanetti> but I'm not the one that needs to run it...
<sil2100> Saviq: so, we noticed a new failure in smoketesting in unity8, which I guess might be related to the earlier crasher that we already seen yesterday - it also has a unity8 crash there
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll have a look
<Saviq> sil2100, we have a few crashes on our radars, although most of them - yes, you guessed - not reproducible :|
<sil2100> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/185/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators/DashAppsEmulatorTestCase/test_open_preview_Native_Device_/ <- here's the failing test, the crasher can be found on smoketesting of latest image (as we re-ran the image)
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah...
<Saviq> sil2100, hum, that should have been fixed
<Saviq> sil2100, that failure I mean
<Cimi> dednick, ping
<dednick> Cimi: yo
<Saviq> sil2100, it's a flaky test, apparently not fixed completely yet :|
<Cimi> dednick, when I run system-settings-wizard with the upstart job at login, I don't get wifi
<Cimi> dednick, can it be because unity8 is not run?
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, well
<sil2100> Saviq: at least we know it's test flakyness :)
<dednick> Cimi: i have no idea. What do you mean by "no wifi"?
<Cimi> dednick, my wifi page of the wizard is empty
<Cimi> dednick, empty list
<sil2100> There's also something else we found ;|
<sil2100> Saviq: it's also something for mhr3 I guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297770
<dednick> Cimi: and happy bday btw!
<Cimi> dednick, thx :D
<sil2100> Saviq: it seems the new scopes have some buggies
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297770 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes scroll down till header goes seems to lock the scope in place" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> sil2100, that's kind of expected
<dednick> Cimi: could be because unity8 not there yet. unity8 starts indicators
<Saviq> sil2100, although we'd rather not touch the header at all... there's a completely new header coming...
<Cimi> dednick, that was my guess
<dednick> Cimi: "initctl emit indicator-services-start"
<tsdgeos> sil2100: "goes seems"?
<Cimi> dednick, can I create a startup job for that?
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, ok, could you or mhr3 (if he appears) comment on the bug
<sil2100> tsdgeos: davmor2 filled in the bug, please ask him what that means ;p
<dednick> Cimi: not sure what the best way is. In unity8 it's built into the indicator manager
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah, actually, it's correct
<tsdgeos> sil2100: can you explain it to me then ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: scroll down till the header goes [away] seems to lock the scope
<dednick> Cimi: although i'm not really sure why it's not just in the upstart job
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i see
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it means, if you scroll down until the header goes away it locks the scope in place
<dednick> Cimi: tedg put the code in to start the indicators
<Saviq> sil2100, mhr3 is away until Monday
<tsdgeos> man uitk takes ages to compile on the phone
<tsdgeos> with all those billions of tests
<Cimi> seb128, ciao!
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> seb128, I'm adding wifi page
<seb128> cool
<Cimi> seb128, however, so far I think we need indicators to provide wifi
<seb128> they do?
<Cimi> seb128, because I cannot see the wifi list at the wizard, since it runs before unity
<Cimi> well I thinkl
<seb128> oh, just make the wizard start the indicator I guess
<seb128> it's all upstart job controlled
<seb128> you can tweak the jobs
<Cimi> seb128, how can I do this?
<Cimi> seb128, I added initctl start indicator-services-start in the pre script of wizard
<Cimi> but still the wifi page seems empty
<seb128> is the indicator service running?
<Cimi> maybe it wasn't the right way
<Cimi> seems so
<seb128> k, so the issue is not the indicator not running, maybe it's your code?
<seb128> is your code working if you run the wizard on a fully booted unity8 session
<Cimi> seb128, works after unity run
<seb128> hum
<anpok_> hm the slide gesture to get to the session - is that part implemented by the greeter or usc?
<seb128> can you check on dbus if the indicator provides the info you need?
<Saviq> anpok_, right now greeter is part of unity8
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<Saviq> anpok_, it will only get separated when https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split/+merge/210664 happens
<Cimi> seb128, erm... some help with that? never played with dbus before
<mzanetti> Cimi: qdbus
<mzanetti> its easy. just append whatever you want to see to the command :D
<seb128> Cimi, look at the PageComponent of the wifi plugin to get the busname/objectpath/etc
<seb128> Cimi, you might want to check with ted when he gets online, he wrote that settings page
<Cimi> seb128, I have my own one now
<seb128> why?
<seb128> well, anyway I was just pointed it as a reference for the bus name and object path, so you can figure out the arguments for qdbus/gdbus debugging
<seb128> but if you wrote your own you probably know what you are using
<Cimi> seb128, well some part is similar
<Cimi> seb128, but I needed to remove some parts of it
<Cimi> seb128, I only need the wifi list, not switches or cellular data
<Cimi> seb128, can I tweak the upstart job of wizard to run after unity?
<seb128> you sure can
<Cimi> how? :)
<seb128> change the start events?
<anpok_> Saviq: I am digging there, i wanted to check why the first one or two frames of the greeter are transparent..
<seb128> I'm not the best person to ask about what upstart events unity8 sends
<Saviq> anpok_, because they're not composited
<Saviq> anpok_, bug #1233564
<ubot5> bug 1233564 in Unity System Compositor "Wrong frame is seen on wake up/resume/unlock." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233564
<Saviq> anpok_, basically, rendering stops with the screen, but greeter never had time to get on screen
<anpok_> Saviq: but thats a new greeter session of the split greeter
<anpok_> or greeter instance
<Saviq> anpok_, same applies as far as I can tell
<Saviq> anpok_, u-s-c stops compositing, 'cause the screen is off, so neither client (greeter or shell) can submit new frames
<anpok_> with the split greeter and the spinning dots we see those first after powering on
<anpok_> then greeter mir session has buffers, and we show those..
<anpok_> and the unity8 session is in the scene underneath.
<anpok_> i first thought we have issues like, hiding / raisin / showing not being atomic
<anpok_> but the first frame we draw, contains both surfaces of sessions with buffers... the greeter has three buffers... and the first is transparent
<Saviq> anpok_, ah, might that be Qt/QML startup?
<anpok_> i think so
<anpok_> wanted to make a test with a pure mir client without qt involved
<anpok_> but I cannot slide away basic_server with egl plasma :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I need to get back on LP #1296777 so need to reflash my N4... do you need more testing atm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296777
<mzanetti> MacSlow: dunno. in the end I need a "good to go". How much testing that requires is up to the reviewer
<MacSlow> mzanetti, if the issue found yesterday are addressed I'll gladly re-review it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you had 2 issues: one is fixed, the other is something I can't really fix in here
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but that one is happening in the current image too and will be addressed with Daniels and my next task
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the "gap on the left" was the one outside of that branch's scope?
<mzanetti> no, the gap on the left is fixed
<mzanetti> the missing surfaces if an app fails to start
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok that way round
<mzanetti> I've added a more detailed description to the merge propsal
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so I can just pull from the same PPA again now
<MacSlow> mzanetti, or did it not land there yet after the fix was pushed?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm, I'm not exactly sure. Jenkins says it built fine, the ppa shows some issues. I'm currently investigating in that
<MacSlow> ok
<mzanetti> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> hey, I've added a new branch to a silo after it was built already and hit the rebuild button
<mzanetti> it seems to build fine on jenkins, but the new package (qtubuntu) doesn't show up in the ppa
<mzanetti> what mistake did I make?
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you reconfigure?
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> that's probably it
<didrocks> yeah, that's it
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you add/remove MPs/sources, you need to reconfigure
<didrocks> yw :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you add a new component, you need to ask the landing team to reconfigure
<mzanetti> oh... so in this case I can't even reconfig myself?
<mzanetti> yes, I added a new branch that changes qtubuntu
<MacSlow> mzanetti, didrocks: if that reconfigure is triggered... now long until it'll be available in the PPA then?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: 20 -30 mins usually
<MacSlow> ah ok thx
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, there are cases when adding MPs eventually doesn't target same branch
<didrocks> so we need the user to be aware of that
<didrocks> soon, it will just be a "build" button to retrigger
<mzanetti> do I need to fill in all branches myself when reconfiguring?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, copy/paste from the CI Train spreadsheet
<Saviq> mzanetti, and strip the leading and trailing quote
<Saviq> mzanetti, also make sure to copy the 'additional sources' if there are any
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: additional sources?
<mzanetti> so the ones that are not unity8, unity-mir or unity-api?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean those that are uploaded directly to the ppa (if any)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a separate column / field in the spreadsheet for those
<mzanetti> ok, yeah. don't think I have any
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah, can't configure this myself. can you pleasE?
<mzanetti> silo 15
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, you have a new component
<mzanetti> here's the log: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-0-reconfigure/6/console
<mzanetti> yep, qtubuntu
<didrocks> as you already have an override, I'm redoing the same override option, knowing that you won't land/rebuild those once the rest landed
<didrocks> mzanetti: done, you can rebuild what you need to rebuild
<mzanetti> awesome, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, you've got mail, we might need to back out from the suru switch for some fixes
<didrocks> Saviq: making sense seeing the number of fixes needed from the reading, thanks for the update.
<Saviq> didrocks, so in case UITK want a silo, we should probably let them
<didrocks> Saviq: agreed, feel free to "m&c" with "only free silo"
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know what's wrong here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-015/+packages
<mzanetti> i.e. why are there 2 amd64 build, one failing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, arm, not amd
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> stoopid me
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it's failing 'cause we don't have those arches bootstrapped proper yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's fine
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> biab
<dandrader> dednick, are you done updating https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104 ?
<Cimi> ciao tedg ! when you finished with coffee mails and such, ping me :)
<tedg> Cimi, Fighting e-mail this morning, what's up?
<Cimi> tedg, welcome wizard
<tedg> Cimi, Thank you, but I've been here all along.
<Cimi> tedg, I don't have wifi list at first boot, I believe it's dbus and indicators
<Cimi> ahahahah
<tedg> Cimi, You mean on the greeter?
<Cimi> tedg, yup
<tedg> Cimi, Yeah, have a patch for that already.
<Cimi> welcome-wizard
<tedg> Actually fixed it yesterday :-)
<Cimi> tedg, ?
<Cimi> I mean
<tedg> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/startup-cleanup/+merge/212726
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<tedg> Oh, not on the greeter, but in system settings?
<seb128> tedg, it's the UI you get on the first phone boot
<seb128> tedg, oobe or whatever they call it
<tedg> Ah, I see.
<Cimi> tedg, and me that I thought you were super smart when I said welcome wizard :)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> Cimi, I thought you were talking about me ;-)
<Cimi> ahah
<seb128> I found the joke funny, for the record: p
<Cimi> me too
<Cimi> shame it wasn't a joke :D
<tedg> So are you getting the menu model from indicator-network?
<tedg> Does the welcome-wizard run in the user session?
<tedg> Sorry, I don't know much about it.
<seb128> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard/+merge/186862
<tedg> Wait, it probably needs to be in the greeter session…
<seb128> tedg, it's an user job atm, but mterry wrote that it should change once the split greeter lands
<seb128> tedg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/wizard/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.conf is the job
<Cimi> dednick, where is menuSelected
<Cimi> and menuDeselected ?
<Cimi> found
<Cimi> grepping bglobally :)
 * tedg is reading
<Cimi> tedg, what is "unity.widgets.systemsettings.tablet.wifisection"  ?
<tedg> Cimi, QML magic, it's the UI of the item.
<tedg> Cimi, Did you guys ever make the QML menuitem base library?
<tedg> i.e. libido for QML
<Cimi> tedg, ui of the item?
<Cimi> which item?
<Cimi> was my question
<Cimi> tedg, access point is the listitem with the access point
<tedg> I believe that's the individual AP item.
<Cimi> but what is that one?
<Cimi> tedg, I think it's
<Cimi> "unity.widgets.systemsettings.tablet.accesspoint"
<Cimi> dednick, ^
<tedg> Cimi, Just FYI, Wellark is rewriting indicator-network, so things may change slightly.
<Cimi> I'm removing it then
<tedg> Cimi, I'm guessing the upstart job needs to be restructured slightly.
<tedg> Or we need to restructure startup globally.
<tedg> Because you're starting before xsession, we're getting that over unity8, which starts the indicators.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tedg> Generally it's considered bad form to start tasks in pre-start
<dpm> pstolowski, does the Author key in a scope's .ini file has any particular syntax, or will it accept any string? I.e. would it accept "User Name <user.name@example.com>"?
<tedg> But for a quick work around you could signal the indicators to start right after your maliit start.
<Cimi> tedg, that's the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675 :)
<Cimi> you can push if u like
<Saviq> sil2100, the .crash in smoke is unfortunately does not retrace
<tedg> Cimi, Try that
<Cimi> tedg, works
<tedg> Cimi, \o/ Woot!
<Cimi> but I have issues switching wifi
<Cimi> I guess might be my stuff
<dednick> Cimi: all the menu items for indicators are in ubuntu-settings-components now, along with the access point
<Cimi> dednick, you know what "unity.widgets.systemsettings.tablet.wifisection" is?
<dednick> Cimi: it's a section header
<Cimi> dednick, example?
<Cimi> dednick, where is it used in wifi?
<dednick> Cimi: it's not used anymore
<Cimi> dednick, ok, because it is present in wifi system settings
<dednick> Cimi: it was used in the old chewie server
<Cimi> ok thx
<dednick> Cimi: it's just a "possible" item that can be used. Those strings are just menu item types
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<Cimi> dednick, but since it was in the wifi in system settings
<Cimi> dednick, I was wondering what it was
<Cimi> dednick, it even has signals connected
<dednick> Cimi: but it's never created.
<pstolowski> dpm, any string will do
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... seems people are happy with the right edge branches. can we start getting serious about landing it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> \o/
 * mzanetti excited
<Cimi> dednick, I want to print debug of the network I'm trying to connect to
<Cimi> dednick, this code https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<Cimi> dednick, on model: QMenuModel.UnityMenuModel {
<Cimi> dednick, something like
<Cimi> onActivated
<Cimi> I have an index
<Cimi> I want to see which index is the right one
<Cimi> dednick, I believe the index I have from the sortfilterproxymodel is not the index of this unity menu model
<dednick> Cimi: you need to convert the index to the source index. I sent you the code yesterday
<Cimi> dednick, got link? :)
<Cimi> dednick, I don't think you gave me that
<dednick> Cimi: no, i did. something like "property int modelIndex: menuModel.mapRowToSource(index)"
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's one errors.u.c report that we suspect might be coming from the right edge silo:
<Saviq> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/85c403c4a05cd32a48a73b226340850faa45e785
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see that maybe?
<mzanetti> I think MacSlow saw it, but we weren't able to determine what it was
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's qmlscene crashing, not sure if your changes to qtubuntu could have any bearing?
<dednick> Cimi: and if all the items are going to be access points, there's no point in using a loader.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, no
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just dropped the SF applicationManager
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't touch any still existing line of code
<Cimi> dednick, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, I only had the camera-app crashing today when I did the second run through the test-plan for the 015 PPA/right-edge
<mzanetti> Saviq: qtubuntu's ApplicationManager wasn't compiling with the unity-api changes. hence the removal.
<mzanetti> does camera app actually use qmlscene? iirc that had its own binary
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... hmm... I'm currently reviewing a branch in reminders app and have been able to reliably crash the Online Accounts Manager
<mzanetti> that might be it too
<mzanetti> doing that while dogfooding the right edge of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, qmlscene is really just a QQuickView, and it's crashing in qtubuntu anyway
<Cimi> dednick, mapRowToSource is not a function
<Saviq> mzanetti, we didn't get the right edge changes in the hands of sales folk, did we
<Cimi> dednick, where is doc for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me try and get that to happen
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, thanks
<dednick> Cimi: it's in qsortfilterproxymodelqml
<Saviq> will kick a rebuild of everything in the silo in the mean time
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<Saviq> mhall119, he's off until Monday
<mhall119> Saviq: are the scopes API docs on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/ the most up to date?
<mhall119> I noticed the Tutorials are gone
<Cimi> dednick, can I have a quick review for now?
<Cimi> dednick, I have some bugs, but it's getting there
<dednick> Cimi: sure
<Cimi> just for the 20-wifi.qml page
<tsdgeos> ouch the delegaterange thing is not working :S
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7157212/ create them all and then delete when the range kicks in :-/
<sil2100> Saviq: :(
<akiva-thinkpad> is there any way yet to run unity8 as the desktop?
<akiva-thinkpad> I am just a bit confused here with the naming scheme.
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/new-backgrounds/+merge/212723/comments/503190
<Cimi> I remember this memory consumption thing, was fgor maguro
<mterry> Cimi, makes sense
<Cimi> mterry, well, not having full res wallpapers sounds stupid to me
<mterry> :)
<sil2100> Saviq: what about that flaky test? You thing that can be dealt with? And is that unrelated to the unity8 crash?
<mhall119> Saviq: what should I call this version of the scopes API?
<mhall119> ubuntu-14.04 seems wrong, since it's not going to be on the 14.04 desktop
<mhall119> unity-8 perhaps?
<dednick> dandrader: hey. how did you get that weird char? I cant seem to fix it...
<dednick> dandrader: nevermind. i see it in the downloaded text changes. although i cant seem to remove it in editor :(
<Saviq> mhall119, we have a whole next week (scopes sprint) to find a name, can we do it then? ;D
<Saviq> scopes-ng ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the test seems pretty robust here :-/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7157493/
<tsdgeos> still ogin
<tsdgeos> going
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, let's run with that and see if it happens anywhere else again
<Cimi> dednick, I updated the branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that test failure is actually on a phone, right?
<Cimi> dednick, but when I connect to new wifi, the old wifi still is checked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> dednick, like menuData && menuData.isToggled is true
<dednick> dandrader: I have no idea where that character is coming from. I can't remove it...
<dandrader> dednick, call and exorcist
<dednick> dandrader: heh. yeah. I deleted the whole copywrite section and it was still there...
<dandrader> dednick, maybe try a different editor...
 * dandrader tries
<dednick> dandrader: i've tried 3
<dednick> it never even shows...
<dandrader> dednick, http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/FEFF/index.htm
<dednick> dandrader:  :/
<dandrader> dednick, Ha! was able to delete it with ghex!
<dednick> dandrader: weird. it's showing up as bbef on hexdump
<dandrader> it's 3 bytes long: EF BB BF
<dednick> yeah. i see that now
<dednick> friggin weird
<dednick> dandrader: ok, should be fixed now.
<dednick> hopefully that's the only file i've added weird characters to...
<Cimi> dednick, any idea?
<Cimi> why menuData && menuData.isToggled is true
<dednick> Cimi: nope. you running on desktop?
<Cimi> dednick, phone
<Cimi> dednick, they all remain active
<Cimi> dednick, menudata comes from the proxymodel
<dednick> Cimi: put in a onExtendedDataChanged handler in there and see if it's changing when you select an access point.
<dednick> Cimi: nevermind, that wont work
<dednick> Cimi: try changing all you menuData.blah -> model.blah
<dednick> Cimi: and get rid of the them menuData property
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: can just be "text: model.label", "enabled: model.sensitive", etc
<Saviq> gtg, o/
<Cimi> dednick, nope
<Cimi> still same thing
<Cimi> code simplified but same
<dednick> Cimi: hm. can you try running the indicator-client app on the phone using the "indicators-client -profile phone_wifi_settings"
<dednick> Cimi: to see if the toggle is changing server side
<Cimi> dednick, which command?
<dednick> Cimi:  "indicators-client -profile phone_wifi_settings
<Cimi> dednick, it changed
<Cimi> dednick, or it doesn't exist
<Cimi> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ indicators-client --help
<Cimi> Usage: executable [--form_factor_hint={desktop, phone, tablet}] [--stage_hint={main_stage, side_stage, share_stage}] [--desktop_file_hint=absolute_path_to_desktop_file]
<dednick> Cimi: eh?
<dednick> Cimi: can you run it fro trunk unity8 source tree ?
<dednick> i have no idea where that help is coming from
<dednick> although you might need to borrow another apps desktop_file_hint
<Cimi> dednick, hey
<Cimi> dednick, it conflicts with the indicatorts
<Cimi> indicators
<Cimi> dednick, indicators show more items toggled after that
<dednick> Cimi: what conflicts?
<Cimi> dednick, so first of all, when I start the welcome wizard, no access point is toggled
<Cimi> even if I'm connected to CImi-Wlan
<Cimi> dednick, kinda like it's not realtime
<dednick> Cimi: i'm building your code. hang on
<dednick> ... grr. apt not working
<Cimi> dednick, same issue on the desktop
<dednick> Cimi: ok, well that should be easier to figure out
<dednick> Cimi: how do you run wizard?
<zgreg> hi
<Cimi> dednick, so
<Cimi> dednick, branch code
<Cimi> dednick, debuild
<Cimi> dednick, wizard/test.sh
<zgreg> I am seeing strange visual artefacts when doing drag-to-maximize with the current ubuntu 14.04 live cd
<Cimi> dednick, actually, before running  sudo rm /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/Pages/20-wifi.qml.disabled
<zgreg> essentially, the window pixmap seems is scaled with the normal outline animation
<zgreg> it looks really ugly
<zgreg> I can't find any bug about this on launchpad, is it a known issue?
<dednick> Cimi: backend is changing, but it looks like the updates arent gettiung  back to the items
<dednick> Cimi: also, not being able to run the local files is kinda painful. you should probably add in the local paths like unity8 does for not running installed version
<dednick> Cimi: oh, test relies on debuild ?
<mhall119> Saviq: do you have any Unity 8 updates you can give in today's UE broadcast?
<Cimi> dednick, I didn't write that script
<Cimi> dednick, but it's a series of import
<Cimi> for local build
<Cimi> like our './run'
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, i see that
<Cimi> dednick, I think it works if I change in the network manager
<Cimi> dednick, but swom the wizard, keeps the toggled status
<dednick> Cimi: it's really weird. I'm getting signals to say it's changing, but the checked is not changing.
<greyback> zgreg: bregma might know about that
<dednick> like Connection {target: model; onIsToggledChanged: console.log("change"); }
<dednick> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> dednick, how about a binding that breaks?
<Cimi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/view/head:/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/AccessPointMenu.qml
<dednick> Cimi: i thin ki might know whats going
<dednick> yeah, i think it's the binding
<zgreg> bregma, do you know anything about it? (see above)
<Cimi> dednick, you can fix that?
<dednick> Cimi: hm. no idea why it's working in the indicator
<Cimi> dednick, not sure it's working in the indicator
<Cimi> dednick, I had issues as well there
<dednick> would seem something has changed in qt.
<Cimi> dednick, maybe the menuindex changes or so retrigger a full update
<dednick> Cimi: surely somebody would have noticed by now
<Cimi> dednick, I had issues when playing with both wizard and indicators on the phone
<dednick> or not...
<Cimi> dednick, like tapping on the wizard and checking indicators
<dednick> Cimi: it's the same issue we had with the slider
<Cimi> dednick, ok I have it in indicators
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, me too
<zgreg> huh, there are windows in the background it also flickers for some reason
<zgreg> *if there
<Cimi> dednick, ah ok, I whatsapped :P
<bregma> zgreg, do you have an nVidia video card?
<zgreg> this is really quite broken and I see it on multiple systems
<dednick> Cimi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7157866/
<zgreg> nope, radeon using the standard open source drivers, I am just using the live cd
<dednick> Cimi: although the initial value doesnt seem to be set...
<Cimi> dednick, default value for checked?
<Cimi> dednick, indeed
<dednick> Cimi: default is already unchecked
<Cimi> dednick, component.oncompleted?
<dednick> Cimi: no, shouldn't need it
<Cimi> dednick, nope if you're connected it doesn't see the connection
<Cimi> dednick, that becomes a problem
<Cimi> dednick, when you activate the same access point you're connected to
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi!
<sil2100> pstolowski: so, davmor2 found this bug - we're still not sure who to ping, but since it might be related to the recent scopes transition -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1297965
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297965 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "If I install an app it still shows in Available section" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> sil2100, right, I noticed that too
<sil2100> pstolowski: do you know what component might be responsible?
<sil2100> (and who to poke ;) )
<pstolowski> sil2100, most likely click scope
<pstolowski> sil2100, dobey> pstolowski: it's a dup. the branch alecu has in progress fixes it
<pstolowski> <dobey> pstolowski: it only breaks for certains apps where the Name in the .desktop doesn't match the title of the app in the store
<dednick> Cimi: theres a problem with the access point ment iteself
<zgreg> bregma, I made a simple video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Md_z0g4RE - quality is horrible, but it still shows the problem quite clearly.
<Cimi> dednick, what?
<dednick> Cimi: there is a Connection to the checked property which isn't being triggered before the object is completed.
<Cimi> dednick, ah
<dednick> Cimi: although i don't know why this is just cropping up now. must be a new thing
<dednick> Saviq: you know anything about a change in the way qt is handling connections to properties? (ie dont trigger connection if object isn't complete)
<Cimi> dednick, you mean         Connections {
<Cimi>             target: menu
<Cimi>             onCheckedChanged: { ?
<Cimi> dednick, this is still dead https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/checkbox.toggled/+merge/179679
<dednick> Cimi: i mean this wont work. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7158031/
<zgreg> bregma, I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1297978
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297978 in unity (Ubuntu) "Drag-to-maximize show incorrect preview with outline" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> dednick, so if obj is not completed
<Cimi> dednick, the connection is not established
<Cimi> dednick, why a component.oncompleted is not working?
<dednick> Cimi: no, it's just not triggered. in this case i think it's because we're using the items as delegates directly
<dednick> it's working in unity8 (mostly) because we set the model data after the item has been completed by the Loader
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913
<Cimi> dednick, not very nice to see that component.oncompleted!
<Cimi> dednick, is this the best solution we can have?
<dednick> Cimi: yep
<Cimi> dednick, neither digging into why we have this connection issue?
<dednick> Cimi: it's not an issue
<Cimi> dednick, otherwise a nice comment would be appreciated :)
<dednick> Cimi: added
<Cimi> thx
<kgunn> mterry: hey, i had a silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/volume/+merge/209158
<kgunn> but that depended on the indicator-sound stuff that got reverted right ?
<mterry> kgunn, yes and no...
<kgunn> i suppose i should free that silo ?
<kgunn> (note i have packages there if worth testing)
<mterry> kgunn, the schema change can go in by itself.  It won't affect anything.  But it will mean we get the feature back as soon as the indicator-sound stuff lands again
<mterry> (vs waiting for indicator-sound to land, then landing schemas later)
<mterry> kgunn, I'd prefer to see schemas land first.  But no biggie either way if you want to free the silo
<mterry> kgunn, I suppose this branch could go into whatever silo the indicator-sound re-reverts go in...
<kgunn> mterry: so is this more of a "just make sure it didn't break anything" ?
<kgunn> no real way to test it solves or adds something (w/o the indicator-sound back in)
<mterry> kgunn, fair.  We can just put it in the same silo that indicator-sound re-revert will be in
<mterry> tedg, can you make sure the schema branch ~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/volume is in your indicator-sound re-landing?
<tedg> mterry, Sure, but I was figuring that wouldn't be until after beta-freeze.
<mterry> tedg, that's expected.  There's nothing we can do about that.  But just saves us from putting it in its own silo
<tedg> mterry, K
<mterry> kgunn, ok, clear the silo!  Thanks for putting it together in the first place
<tedg> I should probably start a line on the spreadsheet, so it's ready.
<tedg> mterry, Line 51
<kgunn> tedg: ack
<tedg> kgunn, That wasn't for you, it was for mterry. I expect you to search through the spreedsheet by hand, like an animal. ;-)
 * kgunn looks up grunting, with slobber hanging from jowels
<fginther> mterry, question about the unlock script...
<mterry> fginther, shoot
<fginther> mterry, as this needs to be executed from the adb host, did you have a specific method in mind for getting the latest unlock-device script?
<fginther> mterry, I could envision a setup that installs unity8-autopilot on the target device, then adb pulls the script to the host
<mterry> fginther, I wasn't sure what environment you guys had in jenkins.  Worst case you could always adb pull it
<mterry> fginther, yeah
<fginther> mterry, ok, just wanted to ask in case I was looking at it the wrong way
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-27
<pstolowski> Saviq, ping
<tsdgeos> _salem: where do crashes like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6138/ get uploaded to? errors.u.c?
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but truth be told they don't always end up in the reports there for some reason
<pstolowski> Saviq, hi! do you know if the 'finished' flag (set by shell/plugin and sent to scope) for click installation is set when it actually finishes intallation, or just on download completion?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'd say just download
<Saviq> pstolowski, since we're using the DownloadTracker, which doesn't know about the installation afaict
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok.. I think that's causing race for me on click side :(
<Saviq> pstolowski, very possible
<Saviq> pstolowski, I didn't like this from the beginning, but we never had time to implement this proper
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, will investigate further, perhaps will need some workaround in click
<Saviq> pstolowski, problem is there's nothing else running... just the download tracker
<Saviq> s/tracker/manager/
<Saviq> pstolowski, so after that's finished, we'd have to do another progress bar for the installer
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, I see. is there an 'installed' signal you could subscribe to instead when progress reaches 100%
<pstolowski> ?
<pstolowski> Saviq, and delay 'finished' until you get it?
<Saviq> pstolowski, the download manager does not install it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have any proper howto of how to get the info of those crash files? I remember we spoke on how to do it but have sincerely forgotten about it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean on errors.u.c or locally?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: locally
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you wanna do on device or on host?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: whichever is easier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then device, probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, install apport-retrace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then `apport-retrace -g file.crash` will get you in a gdb session in that crash
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack, what i'm after is if you could subscribe to some other service to get notified about installation status?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, installing more dbg symbols on the phone will then let you see more
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, that's the thing, there isn't any
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok..
<Saviq> pstolowski, and that would be building knowledge into the shell/dash, we need to make it generic
<pstolowski> Saviq, who triggers actual installation?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think there's a hack in the download manager
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, one more hack, ok :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, it was discussed on the ubuntu-phone ML some time recently
<tsdgeos> Saviq: getting "BFD: Warning: /tmp/apport_core_0gtdfi is truncated: expected core file size >= 232255488, found: 36765696.", is that usual?
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we need to up the kill timeout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, means the app was killed by upstart before apport managed to collect the crash report :|
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> so useless report
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/increase-kill-timeout/+merge/213003
<tsdgeos> done
 * Saviq flushes unity8 queue, then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, top-ack?
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> sleept
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> the carousel is a bit bad in regards to delegate creation on startup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's what I expected
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161682/
<tsdgeos> now to find out why :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104
<tsdgeos> sizing seems to kick too late
<tsdgeos> cards are 0x0 and thus carousel seems to think it needs to create them all
<tsdgeos> then they get resized
<Cimi> Saviq, saw this http://dorey.github.io/JavaScript-Equality-Table/ \o/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the issue?
<Cimi> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913/comments/503359
<tsdgeos> Cimi: still don't know looking at it :)
<Cimi> do we have some sort of semaphores to avoid using boolean vars like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913/comments/503359
<Cimi> in qml
<dednick> Cimi: responded
<Cimi> dednick, component.oncompleted is the first call?
<Cimi> dednick, well yes
<Cimi> dednick, but are we sure we won't have races?
<Saviq> Cimi, shame it shows everything twice ;)
<Saviq> i.e. it's symmetrical by the diagonal
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> I'm gonna share with us :D
<tsdgeos> at least the table is symmetrical
<tsdgeos> could be worse :D
<dednick> Cimi: the oldValue is only used because those functions can be called from each other. nothing can call Component.onCompleted other than qt event loop (or whatever system it uses)
<Cimi> dednick, sure
<Cimi> dednick, but what happens if it is executing component.oncompleted
<Cimi> dednick, then menu.checked changes?
<Cimi> it will skip
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carouselNoNoSizeDelegates/+merge/213013
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq I might use > 0 instead != 0 ?
<tsdgeos> sure, let me change that
<dpm> tsdgeos, hi! A quick question about Qt locales: I'm looking at a MP for the Calendar app that adds the SDK's DatePicker component, and I've noticed that for 'ca' it shows the wrong "$DAYNR $DAYNAME" (it should be the other way around) http://i.imgur.com/JXt1w7N.png - zsombi tells me that comes straight from the locale definitions, in which case it seems that ordering would be wrong for Catalan and would need to be changed upstream?
<dpm> it seems to get it from Qt.locale.dateFormat(Locale.ShortFormat)
<dpm> let me try if that prints the right order
<tsdgeos> dpm: you mean you want "Dissabte 26" and not "26 Dissabte"?
<dpm> yes
<tsdgeos> may very well be what zsombi says
<dpm> tsdgeos, so where are those locale definitions upstream?
<tsdgeos> dpm: are you doing a small testcase or want me to?
<tsdgeos> oh there's a big magic file with magic numbers
<tsdgeos> once you see it you won't be able to sleep anymore :D
<dpm> hahaha
<tsdgeos> let me look for it
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: pushed the != -> >
<tsdgeos> or may well be the posix locales too, give me a few mins
<dpm> no rush, thanks
<Cimi> dednick, ?
<dednick> Cimi: it can't happen while Components.onCompleted is executing...
<Cimi> dednick, ah ok
<Cimi> dednick, so all connections are blocked until component.oncompleted is executed?
<Cimi> I mean, everything?
<Cimi> don't know how multithreading works here
<dednick> Cimi: it's a single thread as far as i'm aware
<Cimi> might worth asking
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos hey
<tsdgeos> yes?
<Cimi> see this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/view/head:/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/AccessPointMenu.qml
<Saviq> dednick, this never worked afaict
<Saviq> dednick, i.e. there was never a Changed signal unless there was a binding (and so the evaluation of the binding delayed setting of its value)
<Cimi> dednick, can we use an alias to start?
<Cimi> dednick, aliasing menu.checked with checkbox.checked?
<dednick> Cimi: there is a comment there saying why we can't use a binding
<dednick> it worked because the object used to be completed before we started setting any values
<dednick> Cimi: because we used a Loader.
<Cimi> dednick, sorry I don't understand
<dednick> Loader { Component.onCompleted: { menuModel = model } } kind of thing
<Cimi> dednick, I trust you, I'm just trying to understand
<Cimi> dednick, so if we do for id:menu (parent), property alias checked: checkbox.checked
<Cimi> dednick, what will happen, example?
<Cimi> dednick, otherwise we can have a second property like serverChecked?
<dednick> Cimi: at the moment it doesnt work in your code, because we use a binding to set the value of checked in the listview delegate. Because you are directly using the AccessPoint as a delegate, the object is NOT COMPLETE when you set "checked: model.isToggled" (or whatever), so the Connection to menu.checked in AccessPointMenu is never triggered
<dednick> in the settings page, or in indicator code: We use a Loader, which we wait unitl it is complete, before setting the values.
<Cimi> dednick, I understand. So why an alias won't work?
<Cimi> sorry for asking and asking, but all this binding stuff and connections and loaders is confusing me now
<Cimi> maybe I need a second coffee
<Cimi> maybe it's aging
<Cimi> since yesterday was my bday
<dednick> Cimi: we can't use an alias, because we dont want the menu.triggered(menu.checked) code to run when the server updates the value.
<Cimi> dednick, can't we use onCheckedChanged and so for that?
<dednick> we only want to send info to server when the user changes the value manually.
<Cimi> and trigger only when there is an actual click on the checkbox?
<Cimi> dednick, like with that mousearea?
<Cimi> dednick, menu.triggered is emitted only when             target: menu.__mouseArea
<Cimi>             onClicked: {
<Cimi>                 checkbox.clicked();
<Cimi>             }
<dednick> Cimi: no
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: signals are not emitted order. checked might or might not have changed when we get that clicked signal.
<dednick> Cimi: // FIXME : should use Checkbox.toggled signal
<dednick> :)
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> but nobody approves
<dednick> Cimi: it's the same for the slider. there is no "user changed value" signal
<Cimi> what's saviq's opinion on those widgets?
<dednick> although florian says the behaviour is well defined
<dednick> Cimi: i have no idea :)
<dednick> Cimi: believe me, i didnt want it this way. which is why i tried to add the toggle signal
<dednick> it's a friggin pain in the arse
<dednick> Cimi: i'll take a look at the checkbox. maybe they've changed something, but when i tried it didnt work
 * Saviq just got the polishItems crash :|
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi, let me know if you need me
<Cimi> Saviq, we have this ugly code here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/view/head:/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/AccessPointMenu.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, nick wrote this because apparently it's the only way, we are both unhappy about it
<Cimi> Saviq, connections and re-setting values
<Cimi> instead bindings or such
<Saviq> Cimi, so two-way sync? I don't think there's a better way than that
<dednick> Cimi: been testing the Checkbox. looks like clicked slots do com after internal ones. But I have no idea if it's a "well known" order
<dednick> Saviq: do you know if there's an order for signal handlers to be triggered?
<dednick> "slots" or connections
<Saviq> dednick, nothing to rely on
<Saviq> Cimi, bindings only work one way, so if you need to sync two places, connections to onChanged is the only solution
<dednick> Saviq: right. that's what i thought
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what were you doing? can repro?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course I can't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, will try in a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but what I was doing is I managed to crash the click scope
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can try: my steps → uninstall and install webbrowser, search again
<Cimi> Saviq, but when we have those booleans
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will get stuck on "Install", 'cause you shouldn't be able to uninstall it anyway
<Saviq> (that's when scope crashes)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it crashed when I tried searching again
<Cimi> Saviq, property bool enableCheckConnection: true
<Cimi> it's a rudimental semaphore
<Cimi> is there anything smarter in qml?
<Saviq> Cimi, not really, but I'm not sure it should really be necessary, since it will just feed back once
<Saviq> Cimi, well, it might be worse for slider, for exampe
<Saviq> example
<Saviq> but for bools it would just come back as the same value that's there on the target property already
<dednick> Cimi: there was some talk about creating an object to manage the 2 way sync so we didnt have to do it in different classes, but i never got around to it.
<dednick> for now we just have to stick it out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it again, different steps, but searching seems to trigger it for me
<tsdgeos> 'nteresting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, searching in the apps scope was what I was doing in both cases
<tsdgeos> Saviq: phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> so you're runnign with run_on_Device?
<pete-woods> Saviq: was it the same as this crash? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1297297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297297 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click scope crash during search" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> or how do you detech the crash?
<tsdgeos> detech! new word
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it just stops responding :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and apport hogs the cpu
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and there's a .crash file in /var/crash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but how do you know it's the polishItems thing?
<tsdgeos> ah because it has time to dump
<Saviq> pete-woods, no, yours is different
<pete-woods> okay
<pete-woods> thanks for looking
<Cimi> dednick, is there like a property on the unitymenumodel I can use to see if I'm connected to a network?
<Saviq> pete-woods, but I was actually talking about a unity8 crash right now, got another one in the scope
<Saviq> pete-woods, let me find it
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's more to help the guys figure out what happned
<pete-woods> my crash file didn't seem to help them much
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1298314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298314 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "scoperunner crashed with SIGSEGV in UbuntuOne::Token::signUrl()" [Medium,New]
<pete-woods> ah, okay, quite different then
<Saviq> pete-woods, mine has easy steps to repro, too, it's trying to install a non-click, already installed app (e.g. webbrowser)
<pete-woods> yeah, mine was just I searched, it crashed, ??
<pete-woods> and it didn't happen the next time
<Saviq> pete-woods, our "bigger" issue is not that the scope crashes, but unity8
<pete-woods> yeah, that's totally fair, unity8 trumps almost any other crash
<pete-woods> except maybe kernel :p
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this seems like a reliable way to repro, just search, clear, search, clear
<Saviq> try with slow / fast typing, selecting an item from the history and such
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos tries
<tsdgeos> got a crash, let's see if i can see if it's polishitems
<tsdgeos> nothing in /var/crash
<tsdgeos> confusing
<Cimi> dednick, ?
<Cimi> dednick, I'm looking for a way to know if I'm connected to a wifi or not, from wizard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, assign yourself to bug #1297240 please
<dednick> Cimi: sorry. no, i dont believe there is
<ubot5> bug 1297240 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QQuickWindowPrivate::polishItems()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297240
<Cimi> dednick, but the indicators
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm? and that was unity8 launched just as usual, nothing special?
<Cimi> dednick, the wifi indicator says connected
<tsdgeos> Saviq: think so, yes
<Cimi> dednick, on the panel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might want to up the kill timeout in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<Cimi> dednick, is this something I can fetch?
<dednick> Cimi: oh. connected to wifi. er
<dednick> there's an action
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but there should be a .crash file regardless
<dednick> Cimi: er, but i think it's just the root item icon, not a "i am conencted"
<tsdgeos> scope runner crashed
<Cimi> dednick, deom unitymenumodel?
<Cimi> *from
<tsdgeos> is there anyway to recover from that other than reboot?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, restart scope-registry
<dednick> Cimi: what do you actually need to show?
<Cimi> dednick, I want to change label of the continue button from skip to connect when it's connected
<Cimi> opposite
<Cimi> when it's connected continue
<Cimi> when it's not skip
<Cimi> dednick, I can use a global variable set by the delegates when isToggled is true for one of them
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you already trigger the right-edge review somehow?
<Cimi> dednick, but was looking for better solutions
<Cimi> dednick, thinking that I can have the same logic of the indicator row
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me find out what's the progress
<mzanetti> awesome :)
<dednick> Cimi: dont think there is a way. probably best to check with ted or Wellark
<Cimi> dednick, I'll go for the global variable
<Cimi> dednick, but one day we will need it
<Cimi> dednick, we need an "you have network, you don't"
<dednick> Cimi: then check with the indicator gues
<dednick> guys
<dednick> there used to be an action for it, which is what the wifisection was using
<Cimi> Wellark, ? :)
<Cimi> dednick, do you remember this action?
<dednick> Cimi: it was in the chewie network indicator
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, they have a device and your ppa on it, so that's good progress!
<Cimi> dednick, he might be on holiday
<Cimi> Wellark
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool, thanks
<dednick> Cimi: well for now, i dont think the action exists. but maybe you should add a bug
<Cimi> dednick, I did a quick workaround
<Cimi> dednick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162565/
<Cimi> mterry, can we start with fullscreen or not?
<dednick> Cimi: > 0 ?
<Cimi> dednick, well, if it has 2 is not connected...
<mterry> Cimi, in wizard?
<dednick> Cimi: one of them may be :)
<Cimi> dednick, that's why I put 1
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> mterry, yup
<Cimi> mterry, makes debugging on desktop harder though
<mterry> Cimi, I mean we can.. I don't remember the logic in its main.cpp off the top of my head
<Cimi> mterry, maybe I should just set it to be taller?
<Cimi> mterry, the wizard has black empty space at bottom
<Cimi> @unity is there a way to have apps filling screen but not being fullscreen?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Saviq> ???
<Cimi> like, if panel is shown, anchors down the panel, otherwise fullscreen?
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, you could get the size of the screen and resize the view
<Saviq> mterry, I'm not sure that's actually possible
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ what are we doing with surfaces these days?
<mzanetti> it should be as long as you don't call showFullscreen() but just show() or similar
<Cimi> Saviq, wizard starts outside unity, so should be fullscreen
<mzanetti> hmm, yeah... unity-mir might override it
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, so why shouldn't it be fullscreen?
<Cimi> but if you run on desktop or inside unity, should not be fullscreen
<greyback> Saviq: you'll have to be more specific
<mzanetti> ah... showMaximized() perhaps helps with that
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think that'll work
<Saviq> Cimi, when will it ever be run on desktop or inside unity?
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we want to
<Cimi> run it after?
<Saviq> Cimi, but how does "fullscreen, but not fullscreen" solve that?
<Cimi> Saviq, should fill the screen
<Saviq> Cimi, so fullscreen :D
<Cimi> but stay under panel if panel is in
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not the screen
<Saviq> Cimi, that's available geometry
<Saviq> Cimi, and that's what maximized is for
<Cimi> Saviq, X11 had workarea
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> but I don't think we're handling maximized at all
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, but I really think you're overdoing it
<Cimi> Saviq, so answer is not for now
<mzanetti> Saviq: on the phone. I think its just ignored and shown (non-fullscreen)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's just always maximized anyway ;)
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> so yeah, showMaximized might do the trick. but I haven't tried
<Saviq> mzanetti, it won't
<mzanetti> ok. I give up :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't have struts and such
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it will just always be under the panel, even if it's not there
<Saviq> i.e. there's no way to tell what's maximized atm
<mzanetti> ah... I see
<mterry> Cimi, the wizard isn't going to be run as an app though, just fyi.  not like some random click app
<Cimi> mterry, yeah I know
<Cimi> mterry, I'll do fullscreen
<mterry> k
<Cimi> mterry, seb128 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<Cimi> one thing I want to make sure is that the upgrade of the deb will remove the 20-wifi.disabled file in /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/Pages
<Cimi> qml/paged
<Cimi> pages
<greyback> hey folks, anyone here a qmake guru? I'm having a problem generating a pkgconfig file using qmake
<tsdgeos> greyback: what's your problem?
<tsdgeos> and why are you still using qmake? :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: existing project, no choice
<greyback> tsdgeos: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/server-custom-input-destination/view/head:/src/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntumir/ubuntumirserver/ubuntumirserver.pro
<greyback> tsdgeos: it just doesn't create the file at all
<tsdgeos> greyback: the interwebs say
<tsdgeos>  CONFIG += create_pc
<greyback> tsdgeos: I had that initially, which didn't help. Then had http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6823862/qmake-creating-a-pc-file
<tsdgeos> greyback: don't know moar
<tsdgeos> i'd go with reading qmake's code
<tsdgeos> did it once, it's not that hard
<greyback> I was hoping to avoid that :)
<greyback> but yeah
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> i'm running the shell manually on the phone and i have no keyboard
<tsdgeos> any idea why?
<tsdgeos> is there an upstart job for it or somethig?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> maliit-server
<tsdgeos> worst name ever
<Cimi> seb128, mterry when can you review that branch?
<seb128> Cimi, why did you set it as merged?
<Cimi> seb128, I set needs review, bloody dropdown menu
<Cimi> seb128, I redid immediately to needs review
<seb128> Cimi, weird, I got an email saying merged
<seb128> Cimi, but adding to my review queue, it might not be for today though
<Cimi> seb128, I'll rebase my location branch on top of that then
<Cimi> kgunn, do we needs tests for the wizard?
<Cimi> usually answer is we need tests for everything
<Cimi> but this interaction things with funcionality might be more tricky and time consuming
<kgunn> Cimi: how might it be more tricky ?
<kgunn> Cimi: but yes, i would say let's create a nice AP test for that
<Cimi> kgunn, because what you test if not the settings are correctly done?
<Cimi> it's not about testing UI here
<Cimi> kgunn, nice AP is utopia :P
<Cimi> I can do an AP
<Cimi> :D
<mterry> kgunn, if you have some seconds, rebuilding unity-system-compositor and unity8 in silo 004 would be neat.  But not urgent
<kgunn> Cimi: :D
<kgunn> Cimi: i will take something less than utopia
<greyback> Saviq: QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render,build,change,upload,roots,dump,noalpha,noopaque,noclip <- pick & choose what ones you want. "render" handiest
<Cimi> kgunn, can I do this later?
<Cimi> at a later time
<kgunn> Cimi: can you do something super minimal at least ?
<Cimi> kgunn, I'll have  alok
<Cimi> kgunn, code is ready, just missing tests
<kgunn> thanks Cimi
<kgunn> mterry: kicked
<mterry> kgunn, thanks!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq an item's height does not take into account margins?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> what od you you mean with that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if I set margin 100px, height is not calculated
<Cimi> nevermind, did in a different way
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> davidcalle, glad you're liking the tool :D
<Saviq> davidcalle, we actually plan(ned) to build some more logic into it, but it's definitely a good first step
<davidcalle> Saviq, since I don't have a device, I've been using it for a couple of months now, it's my favorite 14.04 feature :p
<Saviq> :D
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-lazyimage1/+merge/211728
<paulliu> Saviq: BTW, I'm too unfamiliar with jenkins. Is there any newbie docs for that?
<Saviq> paulliu, it's rather unstable recently
<Saviq> paulliu, so don't worry
<paulliu> Saviq: I access it through VPN but feel nothing to do there.
<Saviq> mterry, hey, on the auto background
<Saviq> mterry, should we not dpkg-depend on whatever provides that schema?
<Saviq> mterry, I think it's a relatively new key?
<Saviq> mterry, or maybe check that the schema/key exists, so we don't crash if it doesn't?
<mterry> Saviq, yes, we should.  I was under the impression we already depended on it, but I see we don't
<Saviq> mterry, make sure to put it in ./build, too
<mterry> Saviq, I thought that was automatic now
<Saviq> mterry, only for build deps
<Saviq> mterry, not for runtime ones (somewhat impossible to be automatic due to some of them being generated)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you adding the small optimization stuff i did in this landing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> Saviq, ah...  it is already a dep, just with the old package name
<tsdgeos> there's 3 small ones yet to be reviewed
<mterry> or maybe I'm wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really testable the carousel one is it...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i could test it yes
<tsdgeos> storing how many delegates are created
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, count them
<tsdgeos> you can't check how many there will be at the end
<tsdgeos> because it'll be correct anyway, but the total should be doable
<mterry> yup, guess desktop-schemas and ubuntu-schemas are different
<tsdgeos> let's see if i see how to do it though :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, only on creation
<Saviq> mterry, gsettings-ubuntu-schemas ships that schema I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll land it separately then, want to unblock the silos asap, we're running low
<mterry> Saviq, yeah I got my aliases mixed up.  We were depending on gsettings-desktop-schemas.  Which of course is a different thing  :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: land separately the test or the whole thing?
<mterry> Saviq, branch updated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the test I think, that's an important, and somewhat obviously correct, thing
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> dednick_, the access point menu is basically an extension to the checkmenu, can we merge them?
<dednick_> Cimi: an extension? not really. It has a checkbox in it, but it's not the same
<dednick_> as far as i remember
<Cimi> dednick_, almost like
<Cimi> dednick_, it has some extra stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, I'll land that with the right edge, don't want to wait for rebuilding
<Saviq> and right edge I'll need to rebuild anyway
<Cimi> dednick_, I find it confusing we have checkbox on left here
<Cimi> dednick_, while in optionmenu the tick is on the right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<dednick_> Cimi: the AccessPoint alignment is different, it also has an icon between text and checkbox, as well as an icon on the right.
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick_, reusing that checkbox with the logic for the connection would be nice though
<dednick_> Cimi: yeah. that's the point of having a bi-directional syncing object
<dednick_> just havent dont it yet
<Cimi> dednick_, where is checkable menu used?
<dednick_> Cimi: um. not sure it is anymore. used to be on bluetooth or something
<dednick_> but i think it's using switch now
<Cimi> dednick_, it is
<Cimi> dednick_, let's drop it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/test_carouselNoNoSizeDelegates/+merge/213109
<tsdgeos> looks huge
<tsdgeos> but it's only a few lines + indentation of the test
<tsdgeos> test->rest
<Cimi> tsdgeos, does this work?
<tsdgeos> what work?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thought the prevopus was unit test
<Cimi> previous
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this one requires the window
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, from early times, I remember having unit tests
<Cimi> and qmltests
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> see what you men
<tsdgeos> a
<Cimi> this looks like it's a qmltests so requires cmake change
<tsdgeos> right need to move it
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> well spotted
<Cimi> cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, could we move TestCase outside of Carousel?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have all the tests like this one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wait, it's outside the carousel, no?
<tsdgeos> oh, it' not :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I generally put TestCase next to the tested item, not inside it
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> biab
<kgunn> tsdgeos: ...who would be best to look at this ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1297900
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297900 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "crash QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> kgunn: gerry :D
<tsdgeos> or ricmm
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> i can have a look i guess too
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yep...i was thinking of begging for ricmm
<kgunn> mmm
<tsdgeos> but i'm not the optimal guy
<kgunn> i think ricmm is in the process of moving
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^ maybe ?
<kgunn> gerry's kinda busy
<greyback> he is. But lemme take a glance
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i know you're working on the other crasher...
<kgunn> if you're done, then yes pls
<tsdgeos> i am working in the other crasher yes
<greyback> that crash /always/ happens when unity8 rejects the client's connection
<greyback> so the output of unity8.log would help a lot
<greyback> usually due to using the --desktop_file_hint badly
<greyback> kgunn: commented on bug, not with answers, but with where someone should look
<mzanetti> strange... the link in that bug shows a 100% pass rate
<mzanetti> ah, there's the crash
<mzanetti> kgunn: greyback: yep, this is in the log: ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid 4983 as no desktop_file_hint specified
<kgunn> mzanetti: so dialer app is not special...gotta have a hint just like everyone?
<mzanetti> I think so, yes
<greyback> you should check how the apps are being launched - via command line with --desktop_file_hint, or via upstart.
<greyback> well upstart-app-launch
<josharenson> kgunn: I'm in contact with fginther re: ci tests, but he is currently in a meeting. Do you know where the tests live so I can start poking around?
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> mzanetti: if josharenson wanted to modify jenkins ci job to add a whole new test (e.g. glmark2 on mir)...where would he look ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm. I could definitely help him get started. I think we should talk to the ci guys first, to ask for permission etc
<mzanetti> fginther: hello :)
<mzanetti> fginther: are you ok with us creating some jenkins jobs to try in getting set up something new? And me giving permissions to josharenson to do that?
<mzanetti> josharenson: your vpn connection and everything set up already?
<fginther> mzanetti, josharenson, this all depends on what your trying to do
<josharenson> I don't think I have vpn...
<mzanetti> indeed... josharenson: what would the requirements be for such a job? any special packages needed or hardware requirements?
<kgunn> fginther: mzanetti josharenson... so this is at my request :) basically adding glmark2
<josharenson> ^^
<kgunn> which is a seperate project to be part of the ci run
<kgunn> for mir
<fginther> I can setup you up with a sandbox job to get something started if you need to experiment, but if you already have a test, there is no need for that
<fginther> kgunn, glmark on touch? on desktop?
<josharenson> fginther: I need to experiment. I am new here and have never seen the tests.
<kgunn> fginther: glmark2 on touch/armhf
<kgunn> ultimately we'd like to get a report out as well....in order to track trend
<kgunn> you may remember the qa report dashboard that robotfuel put together
<kgunn> then we hope to expand that into more ui tests that will measure perf as well
<kgunn> so baby step 1 out of about 6 here
<fginther> kgunn, ok so this is part of a big picture :-)
<fginther> but it's good to know where this needs to go
<kgunn> yeah step1...add glmark2 as a test for arm mir ci on mir/devel
<kgunn> step2 reporting
<fginther> josharenson, do you have a phone device to test on?
<josharenson> yes
<kgunn> step3 (semi-optional) - create a warning on jenkins....(in addition to failure)
<josharenson> fginther: I have nex7 flashed w/ ubuntu currently
<fginther> josharenson, that'll work.
<fginther> josharenson, we have the ability to add tests to mir ci as is being requested. the first step is to get the test into something that can be provisioned and executed in a somewhat generic environment
<fginther> josharenson, i.e. if all that is needed is to add some packages and execute a single command, we'll be in good shape to add this
<josharenson> fginther: how about parsing the results from the execution?
<mzanetti> josharenson: you need to produce a certain xml file
<mzanetti> can't reacall the name. the same as autopilot or qmltestrunner produce
<mzanetti> other than that, you can collect whatever files you want
<fginther> josharenson, that's less straight forward. From what I know of glmark, these results don't really fit th junitxml format
<fginther> correct, we can collect any artifacts when the job runs. The post processing could be done elsewhere (which is what the dashboard does)
<fginther> getting the performance regression feedback kgunn mentions in step 3 isn't something we've implemented yet, but are working on
<kgunn> fginther: ack...i'll live with whatever....i just want to get this in place :)
<mzanetti> josharenson: you can browse other jenkins jobs to see what they produce, and to learn how jenkins works (unless you already know that)
<mzanetti> I'll send you some links
<josharenson> I'll run the benchmark and see if it leaves behind any parsable artifacts
<josharenson> I'm sure there is _someting_
<fginther> josharenson, kgunn, there's already a bug this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1252933
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252933 in Ubuntu CI Services "Mir performance testing as a merge requirement" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> kgunn, the two relevant branches for the welcome wizard are here, but they might need more refinements with the review: lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi and lp:~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy
<Cimi> as well as AP test
<fginther> it was originally from an email from thomi. it's a broader focus than what you're asking for here, so we can probably chunk this into smaller pieces
<Cimi> (and I'm waiting for the build for the phone)
<kgunn> Cimi: thanks for the ap test!
<Cimi> kgunn, HAVEN'T DONE YET :p
<Cimi> ops caps lock
<Cimi> seb128, in the diagnostics's PageComponent, there's this /* Confirm the setting stuck and reflect it in the UI. */
<Cimi> seb128, what's that?
<kgunn> mterry: gonna add this mp for the flicker bug
<kgunn> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/VPN
<kgunn> whoops
<kgunn> or that
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/no-initial-display-configuration-sent-to-hosting-server/+merge/213126
<mterry> kgunn, ok nice
<kgunn> mterry: also...they think osk bug is fixed on tip of mir-devel...so we should get that on rebuild
<mterry> kgunn, I'm investigating why notifications in the greeter appear too tall  :-/  may have a unity8 rebuild request when I figure that out
<seb128> Cimi, dunno, ev wrote that setting page, ask him for details
<mzanetti> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1297900/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297900 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "crash QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * mzanetti EOD
<vini_> hi
<vini_> i get an error of not enough disk space on /boot while trying to run system-update
<seb128> Saviq, ^ not sure if the issue mzanetti just listed is https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/85c403c4a05cd32a48a73b226340850faa45e785 but it could be
<vini_> sudo apt-get clean doesn't help, any other soultion?
<mzanetti> vini_: check how much free disk space there is and what is occupying it
<mzanetti> vini_: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu-or-free-sp
<Cimi> seb128, that code is quite weird
<Cimi> seb128, who approved?
<seb128> Cimi, Laney iirc, but he's eod for today
<Cimi> seb128, ok
<seb128> Cimi, if you see issues feel free to do changes/send patches, ev has only been sending that merge request and moved to other things then
<Saviq> seb128, I think it'd say SIGABRT at least
<Cimi> seb128, might do
<Saviq> seb128, as that above would be a raise() + abort()
<Cimi> seb128, this is the code, you might agree with me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164686/
<Saviq> seb128, and there's completely nothing in the trace
<Saviq> ah waity
<Cimi> seb128, first sets a variable, then check for it to be different
<seb128> Saviq, it does?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's a raise() + abort()
<Saviq> seb128, so yeah, it could be that, we'd have to see stderr to know for sure
<seb128> Cimi, I don't understand the logic of that code, so I'm not sure why it's this way ... there could be a reason or it could be buggy, better to check with ev tomorrow
<Cimi> I will
<seb128> Saviq, right, in any case we need to add some hook so qmlscene issues log extra info
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, hmm indicator-sound segfault :/
<mterry> Saviq, :(  during build?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, tests
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+sourcepub/4046039/+listing-archive-extra
<mterry> Saviq, I think ted_ has a branch for that.  let me see
<mterry> Saviq, lp:~ted/indicator-sound/test-failures
<mterry> Saviq, while there, maybe add lp:~ted/indicator-sound/phone-greeter-mute
<ted_> They're dependent on each other :-)
<mterry> ted_, ah yes.  lp:~ted/indicator-sound/phone-greeter-mute should be sufficient
<Saviq> mterry, kicked
<mterry> thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-28
<Saviq> mzanetti, some things to fix on right edgehttps://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/213172/comments/504191
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/213172/comments/504191
<davidcalle> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> Saviq, hi ! I have three bugfix branches for a silo+landing, will you have time for it today ? I still need to write the testplans.
<Saviq> davidcalle, yeah, I can tackle the silo, if you don't have testplans I'll have to rely on you to do the testing, though
<davidcalle> Saviq, np, I'll still write the plans to future-proof these scopes, even if you rely on me for the testing (you won't like having to install all the latex packages in the world to test one of these :) )
<davidcalle> Saviq, I've attached the three branches to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-devhelp/+bug/1274669 (texdoc, calculator, devhelp scopes), will ping you when I have testplans
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274669 in libunity (Ubuntu) "scope-runner-dbus.py crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> davidcalle, those are desktop-only are they?
<davidcalle> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> davidcalle, we might need to wait a little, we're low on silos
<davidcalle> Saviq, np
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos you mind if I arrive later on monday and start working from home? It's a week I'm waiting a parcel to arrive and I just received the notification it will be delivered Monday. I cannot reschedule it :\
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no clear plan for the sprint, so I think it's ok
<Saviq> you'll get a slap on the back, but you'll survive
<Cimi> Saviq, aha thanks :) I'll arrive asap
<Cimi> Saviq, I might work a lil today even if I booked holiday to compensate (I'm actually stubborn and I want to finish a branch)
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I have questions for bindings
<Saviq> davidcalle, building in silo 013
<Cimi> when we work with properties that are set by a backend somewhere and async
<Cimi> for example indicators
<davidcalle> Saviq, thanks ! :)
<Cimi> firse of all, I didn't really understand what Binding is
<Saviq> Cimi, you didn't, or you don't
<Saviq> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, don't
<Cimi> Saviq, apparently Binding is for C++, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-syntax-propertybinding.html
<Saviq> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-binding.html
<Cimi> Saviq, I looked already at those
<Saviq> Cimi, no, the Binding component is just as any other binding, only explicit
<Saviq> Cimi, and you get the additional when: property
<Saviq> so
<Saviq> property var foo: someOtherProperty
<Saviq> is the same as
<Saviq> Binding { target: something; property: "foo"; value: someOtherProperty }
<Cimi> Saviq, I was wondering when we need binding and when just (looking at the example) app.enteredText = myfield.text
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, when myfield.text can change, and you want it to update
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, but why using Binding and not the opposite?
<Saviq> Cimi, the above will set (value assignment) app.enteredText to the value myfield.text had at the time of the assignment
<Cimi> sorry, the other way
<Saviq> Cimi, when not to use a Binding?
<Saviq> when you don't need it
<tsdgeos> that was pretty zen :D
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> but ture
<Saviq> true
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to think what you want to achieve
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, think when that javascript will execute, and whether it's the only place where you want the two values to be updated
<Cimi> Saviq, so Binding is two ways?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> Saviq, is it possible to have something two ways?
<Saviq> Cimi, bindings are one-way only, if you want two ways, you need to handle onChanged on both and do assignment
<Cimi> ouch
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick told you 5 times already
<Cimi> Saviq, I needed a 6th time
<Saviq> Cimi, that he planned for a bidirectional "sync" component, just didn't get to it
<Saviq> Cimi, a Binding is exactly that
<Saviq> Cimi, it reacts to onChanged on the "source" property
<Cimi> Saviq, because yesterday I saw some code in system-settings that left me very confused
<Saviq> Cimi, and sets the value on the "target" property
<Saviq> Cimi, it's important also, that when you  have a complex binding (or Binding, or Qt.binding, they're all the same)
<Saviq> say property var foo: one + two / three * four
<Saviq> if you move the thing to a function
<Saviq> function bar() { return one + two / three * four }
<Saviq> and var foo: bar()
<Saviq> that's not actually gonna work
<Saviq> foo will only get evaluated once on startup
<Saviq> things that are supposed to trigger the binding need to be explicitly called in the binding expression
<Cimi> Saviq, because I saw this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/security-privacy/diagnostics/PageComponent.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, lines 66-68
<Cimi> wtf
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, that's ad
<Saviq> bad
<Cimi> I wanted to rewrite this code better, but I didn't know where to start and if this code was correct at first
<Saviq> Cimi, first order of business would be ask the author about what they wanted to achieve
<Cimi> Saviq, connecting to DBUS says commit
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah it looks like that's a poor man's sync
<Cimi> Saviq, evan wrote that
<Cimi> I guess he's not working on that anymore now, he's managing
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah a Connections {} and onCheckedChanged would probably be better
<Saviq> Cimi, only problem there is feedback loop
<Saviq> again, that's what dednick wanted to solve
<Saviq> Cimi, feedback loop meaning: checkbox.checked = true → checkbox.onCheckedChanged: backend.checked = true → backend.onCheckedChanged: checkbox.changed = true → ...
<Saviq> in the case of true this would get stop quite quickly
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> s/true/bool/
<Saviq> 'cause the values would sync rather quickly
<Saviq> it's more difficult with anything arbitrary like numbers (sliders)
<Saviq> by the time the backend responded with changed with the new value, another one could have been sent already
<Saviq> say slider is going from 0 to 0.3
<Saviq> slider.value = 0.1 → slider.valueChanged: backend.value = 0.1 → backend.valueChanged: slider.value = 0.1; slider.value = 0.2 → slider.valueChanged: backend.value = 0.2 → backend.valueChanged: slider.value = 0.2
<Saviq> etc.
<Saviq> but
<Saviq> slider.value = 0.1 → slider.valueChanged: backend.value = 0.1; slider.value = 0.2 → slider.valueChanged: backend.value = 0.2; backend.valueChanged: slider.value = 0.1; things break
<Saviq> if backend is late to the game
<Cimi> Saviq, and in qt there's no official solution to that?
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like a big issue, everywhere
<Saviq> Cimi, not everywhere, it's only a problem with remote backends where both sides can (often) change the same value
<Saviq> and ones that are slow to respond
<Saviq> Cimi, it will reconcile anyway, it's a corner case what I described
<Cimi> Saviq, can't we block the ui until we get the value from the backend?
<Saviq> Cimi, you can get fired for even saying "block the UI", if you want ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, or more, block the slider until it is sync
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, a proper two-way sync component could be useful to reduce the impact, by throttling the changes, timing out, there's plenty of things that can happen
<Cimi> +1
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, +1 on the "fired" part? :P
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> Cimi, but just to explain why not: we'd have to apply timeouts for backend going away for some reason, otherwise we could end up blocking indefinitely etc. - it's not worth it for a corner case
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not easy though, loading the UI then seeing values changing looks bad as well to be honest
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... strange. AP was passing fine. will fix stuff
<Saviq> Cimi, make the backends respond faster :)
<Cimi> ideally I'd have UI super snappy
<Cimi> and backend catching up
<Cimi> so when I tap a checkbox, it is immediately switched on
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe something changed, if you say it's passing for you, I'll try again, but have seen really reliable failures on them
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me list the tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm now that I look, it was always GenericScopeView not found... which is weird in its own right
<Saviq> \o/, me used "its" correct
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah that one... yeah... sucks
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems qml now *sometimes* optimizes it away and sometimes doesn't
<mzanetti> haven't been able to figure when exactly
<mzanetti> but I changed it to only search by objectName
<mzanetti> but then Alberts merge came in which changed it back - but still working reliably for me so I left it
<Saviq> mzanetti, the 60 vs. 100 GUs for side stage caught you in cross fire - we changed it before MWC
<mzanetti> heh, yeah
<Saviq> davidcalle, silo built, let me know what I should test
<Saviq> davidcalle, would be good to get reviews on the branches, too :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I might actualyl start writing this component today, to learn this stuff
<Cimi> I have enough!
<Saviq> Cimi, be sure to talk to Nick for that
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, he's off as well today
<Cimi> Saviq, we might all do next week
<Saviq> yup
<davidcalle> Saviq, yep, just need to find a victim for that, finding one asap
<davidcalle> Saviq, Testplans done (links on mp), tests done (works on my machine(tm)), reviews incoming...
<Saviq> davidcalle, cool, will do the testing soon
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, any dice on the notification avatar bug?
<Saviq> davidcalle, hmm I'm only getting "see more scopes" for "latex:math"
<Saviq> davidcalle, ps doesn't show the scope running at all
<tsdgeos> why i don't get the keyboard when running unity8 manually on the phone?
<tsdgeos> i have the maliit-server running
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it stops with the unity8 job, you sure it doesn't get stopped?
<tsdgeos> well i stopped unity8
<tsdgeos> and then started maliit-server
<tsdgeos> upstart says it's there
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> do you get it in apps?
<Saviq> might want to try to restart maliit when unity8 is already running
<tsdgeos> aha
<davidcalle> Saviq, oh sorry, the test is assuming you have logged out/in, I should make that clear. Just kill unity-scope-home and reopen the Dash, that will reload scopes.
<Saviq> davidcalle, right
<tsdgeos> let's try thta
<Saviq> davidcalle, better
<davidcalle> Saviq, :)
<tsdgeos> restarting did the trick :)
<Saviq> davidcalle, ok, let me know when they're ACK'ed, am +1 on testing
<davidcalle> Saviq, thanks, pstolowski is reviewing
<MacSlow> Saviq, not looked into it today.. still with the boot-anim for the moment... but I'll get to it today (afternoon)
<MacSlow> Saviq, this is the latest state I'm at there https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1296777/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> Saviq, branches reviewed
<mzanetti> elopio: hey
<mzanetti> elopio: can I tell AP to give me the first child of an object, regardless of anything?
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you write this as a todo for me or just a general todo and the respective package owners are on it already? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/213172/comments/504199
<Saviq> mzanetti, todo for you :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> finally got AP working again.
<mzanetti> such a pain that thing
<mzanetti> well, I hope so. still running the whole suite at once to make sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/revision/163/debian/changelog
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> nice one
<Saviq> ugh, /me switched channels
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry
<mzanetti> np
<Saviq> davidcalle, apparently scopes landed
<davidcalle> Saviq, seen that, thanks a lot :)
<Saviq> cheers
<elopio> mzanetti: like get_children()[0] ?
<Saviq> elopio, he did that, yeah
<elopio> get_children_by_type is the method.
<Saviq> elopio, can we get your eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/213172 for the autopilot changes please?
<elopio> Saviq: yes, I'll take a look after my current meeting finishes.
<Saviq> elopio, thanks
<dandrader> when loading a themed icon, should I pass as an Image.source "image://theme/phone-app" or "//theme/phone-app" ?
<Saviq> dandrader, image://
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, //theme would be a local file path
<Cimi> Saviq, cool got my parcel delivered right now, so I'll be there on time monday morning!
<Saviq> happy happy Cimi :D
<Saviq> and now everyone tries to guess what's in the parcel Cimi was waiting on...
<Cimi> Saviq, pc stuff...
<Saviq> Cimi, of course, yes, we believe you :D
<elopio> Saviq: I have some question about the changes. With mzanetti right?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, he's afk for now, so maybe leave them on the MP
<mzanetti> elopio: hey
<mzanetti> elopio: huhu! can you please fix your IRC hightlighting?
<elopio> mzanetti: it works. I was walking the dog.
<mzanetti> elopio: ah :)
<elopio> but I'm about to start a meeting. mzanetti: will you be around in ~30 minutes?
<mzanetti> elopio: ok then. let me know when you're back :)
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you mean "but its annoying to update this with every commit over and over again."?
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to maintain the emulators, and those tests are meant to verify we are
<mzanetti> yeah. but it didn't look like that check being that import
<mzanetti> adding it back
<mzanetti> also I think this is not really the proper thing to do
<mzanetti> we should rather see if the object we have can give us what we want
<mzanetti> and not if its name matches something
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, since we maintain the object, we know what it should return (and check what type it is, as well as what it gives)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but there's a qml optimization in between which might change the name
<mzanetti> that's what I mean. if I add/remove one property to DashApps, that optimization might change and it becomes a GenericScopeView
<mzanetti> just as one example
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah I know what you mean
<mzanetti> while it still would have everything we need, the test fails because the name doesn't match
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically recently if a sub-class doesn't have new props
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does not appear as the sub-class, but as the base class still
<mzanetti> yeah. but since 5.2 I think this has become a bit more flexible
<Saviq> mhm
<mzanetti> with < 5.2 yes, it was exactly how you said
<mzanetti> now it can be optimized even if it adds properties. but I still haven't found what exactly is the measurement
<mzanetti> which is exactly this back and forth between GenericScopeView and DashApps
<mzanetti> every time I merge trunk it changes I have the feeling :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, then maybe your change is good indeed, but needs to be supplemented by something? like a check of objectName?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we might actually need to force it be a DashApps emulator
<mzanetti> yeah... maybe. I'll put in the old check for now and discuss with elopio on how to make this more robust
<Saviq> mzanetti, elopio will know more
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, the one above (assert_scope_is_opened(scope_id) kinda implcitly checks if its the right scope already. another reason why I just dropped it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but it's not just that
<MacSlow> boiko, any news on the compile issue ran into with telephony-service (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1296777/comments/9)?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, the DashApps emulator has additional members, does it not
<MacSlow> boiko, is there a fix for it or do I need to work around it somehow?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if something expects the DashApps emulator, but gets the generic GenericScopeView, it will be a problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why that check makes sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks for fixing flo in the meantime
<Saviq> mzanetti, no worries
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<Saviq> josharenson, standup
<boiko> MacSlow: well, it shouldn't be happening in the first place, but I unfortunately didn't have time to look into that yesterday
<MacSlow> rsalveti, hey there... I'm just wondering if there's a library I could use (early in the boot-process, when $GRID_UNIT_PX isn't set yet by ubuntu-touch-session) to read it from /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$(getprop ro.product.device).conf ... otherwise I do it manually with popen() and friends.
<MacSlow> boiko, ok... I'll look into it myself later today again too
<boiko> MacSlow: sorry, I can try to look into that later today, but I have some higher priority stuff to sort out
<rsalveti> MacSlow: we only have a library to call property_get (the getprop thing), but you'd need to read the file
<MacSlow> boiko, ok
<MacSlow> rsalveti, ok
<MacSlow> rsalveti, which library provides the property_get()?
<rsalveti> MacSlow: libandroid-properties1
<rsalveti> there's a -dev package for it
<MacSlow> rsalveti, thx
<elopio> mzanetti: ready. Sorry.
<mzanetti> elopio: hi :)
<mzanetti> elopio: so... for now DashApps is a DashApps again but I'm confident that'll change again
<mzanetti> elopio: so for the right edge branch I reverted my AP changes
<mzanetti> elopio: but I think we need to make this more generic/robust against QML optimziations
<elopio> mzanetti: I got that from the backlog. This is so weird for me, how can you tell if QML will name a class that extends other after the file name, or after the other class?
<elopio> it seems undeterministic for me. I had a bad time with CheckBoxes and Switches.
<mzanetti> elopio: with Qt 5.0 the criteria was if a class adds properties. However, that seems to have changed with 5.2 and I'm not exactly sure yet what's the trigger. would need some evaluation
<mzanetti> elopio: but: can't we just make sure the object has a method get_apps() or whatever instead of forcing it to be called DashApps?
<elopio> mzanetti: this is what we want: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1210260
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1210260 in Autopilot "forcing the emulator name to be the same as the qml type it's too restrictive" [High,Fix released]
<elopio> it has just landed.
<elopio> the problem is linking a QML object with the helper object that provides all the methods for tests to use.
<mzanetti> yeah... without fully understanding what's going on internally, the description sounds about right
<mzanetti> yep. I can imagine it might be a bit tricky...
<mzanetti> elopio: another idea:
<mzanetti> couldn't we add the get_apps() function to the class in QML, and then invoking that from AP directly?
<elopio> mzanetti: I'll just need to ask them for documentation of how to use it :/
<elopio> but in theory, we could do what you want, just return the first children and if it matches objectName='bla', it will return the helper object we defined.
<elopio> even if the class names don't match.
<mzanetti> without the abstraction layer
<elopio> mzanetti: I think this is the same that you did for another branch, wasn't it?
<elopio> you moved the specific method to the base class, and then it would be on both. It doesn't matter which one autopilot finds.
<mzanetti> elopio: that's exactly this
<mzanetti> elopio: had to revert it because the QML name changed back after I merged trunk
<elopio> right, now I understand the dejavu sense :)
<mzanetti> and because it annoyed me quite a bit, I dropped that check for isInstanceOf
<elopio> :D
<mzanetti> thinking that it would be implicitly checked for having apps anyways
<mzanetti> which it does. but still leaves a bit more room for breakage, I agree
<elopio> mzanetti: let me get with nuclearbob to understand how to use it. I have been annoyed by this for 6 months since I reported the bug.
<mzanetti> elopio: anyways, I think we're good for the right edge branch now.
<elopio> I hope to be able to show you on monday a small branch that depends on the objectName, not the class name.
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, it's ok to --overwrite sometimes ;D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: I try to avoid that on shared branches
<mzanetti> can break the other's working copy quite badly
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know, but when it's a case like this is ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. 3 mins after the other
<mzanetti> yeah, true
<mzanetti> I'll remember
 * Saviq kicks another build
<mzanetti> aye
<elopio> mzanetti: one more detail
<elopio> this is extremely unsafe: 2963	+ return loader.get_children()[0]
<Saviq> ah, except that it won't work without the unity-mir thing...
<elopio> mzanetti: what would you think of try to get one, and if an exception is raised, try to return the other.
 * Saviq needs to wait for that with testing
<mzanetti> elopio: not a fan of such things. but if it gets AP out of my way, feel free :D
<bschaefer> kgunn, hey, any luck with that demo?
<elopio> you are hurting my feelings... :)
<elopio> mzanetti: well, at this point, I don't understand why that change is needed. Is it because you want to avoid having to revert again?
<mzanetti> elopio: oh. ok... sorry for that
<mzanetti> won't happen again
<mzanetti> elopio: let me just fix something in unity-mir first
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm joking. I don't like QtTest nor javascript, but I'll have to live with it just as you.
<elopio> I'll get used to it, at some point
<kgunn> bschaefer: man...been busy on lots of arch discussions this morning hadn't had a chance
<bschaefer> kgunn, no worries :)
<bschaefer> kgunn, ill poke mhr3 about it
<bschaefer> mhr3, would you happen to know how to get unity8 to read newly installed *.desktop files?
<kgunn> ....or any of the other guys here....
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl2-demo-blocks/view/head:/data/blocks-demo.desktop.in
 * bschaefer remembers mhr3 doing all that fun stuff in unity7
<kgunn> mzanetti: tsdgeos ^ is that desktop file kosher
<Saviq> bschaefer, unity8 doesn't read .desktop files itself
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's unity-scope-click now
<bschaefer> i see, so how does the dash pick up new *.desktop files?
<mzanetti> kgunn: looks ok
<bschaefer> i had it working on unity8 for the desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: note that it does still read .desktop files in ApplicationManager and Launcher
<Saviq> bschaefer, should be enough to just search, it doesn't monitor the dirs, htough
<bschaefer> just its failing for the phone
<Saviq> bschaefer, both with new scopes?
<tsdgeos> +1 looks reasonable
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but on launch
<Saviq> mzanetti, or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does not "find" them
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm i tested it before the new qt5.2
<Saviq> to display all
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, we switched to the complete new scopes now, new scope backends, new scope implementations
<mzanetti> kgunn: note that files with .in are templates that will be filled in when cmake runs
<bschaefer> the problem with the phone, is it doesn't show up at all under search
<Saviq> bschaefer, you'd have to check with a recent unity8
<mzanetti> kgunn: the {} stuff in there will be replaced by cmake and the .in at the end removed
<bschaefer> Saviq, oo i see, well unity8 doesn't work atm on the deskop :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, right... you can use unity-scope-tool to check, though
<bschaefer> Saviq, from the phone?
 * bschaefer needs a phone
<Saviq> bschaefer, no, desktop
<bschaefer> o desktop
<Saviq> bschaefer, if you install unity-scope-click, unity-scope-tool
<bschaefer> sweet, let me test that out
<Saviq> bschaefer, start scope-registry, start smart-scopes-proxy
<Saviq> (or restart for good measure)
<Saviq> bschaefer, and then UNITY_SCOPE_LIST="clickscope" unity-scope-tool should give you exactly what you would get on the phone
<bschaefer> Saviq, awesome!
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually, where are we going to install Unity.Application to? qt5/qml/ ?
<bschaefer> Saviq, thanks! Ill give that a go now
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> Saviq: or qt5/imports/ still, just dropping the Unity-Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, the path from unity-api.pc
<Saviq> mzanetti, same as other shell-only modules
<bschaefer> hmm empty, possibly i've not upgraded my machine in sometime
<Saviq> bschaefer, did you make sure to (re)start scope-registry and smart-scopes-proxy?
<Saviq> bschaefer, also, it's actually SCOPES, not SCOPE
<bschaefer> Saviq, i had started them
<Saviq> UNITY_SCOPES_LIST="clickscope" unity-scope-tool
<bschaefer> that could have been the issue :)
<Saviq> but regardless
<Saviq> bschaefer, it would've shown you all
<bschaefer> Saviq, with the S i see 2 now
<bschaefer> oo more now
<Saviq> huh, there should only be one :D
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, now to actually install my demo
<bschaefer> Saviq, i see 100+
<Saviq> ah, items :)
<Saviq> that's good
<Saviq> bschaefer, I meant would've shown you all  scoeps
<bschaefer> oo right sorry :)
<bschaefer> cool, thats a useful testing method
<bschaefer> so lets say I don't see the desktop file, what should be done to get it to be read by scopes click?
<Saviq> bschaefer, X-Ubuntu-Touch=True
<bschaefer> capital T?
<bschaefer> i have true
<Saviq> bschaefer, well, probably doesn't matter
<bschaefer> yeah
 * bschaefer was just hoping it was cap sensitive as i have =true haha
<Saviq> bschaefer, and if you search for it, doesn't come up?
<bschaefer> Saviq, i've to update and add the mir staging ppa :)
<bschaefer> soo i've yet to test it, but its not coming up for kgunn on the phone
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed unity-mir install path
<Saviq> mzanetti, same branch?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> k
<bschaefer> Saviq, possibly kgunn needs to upgrade to the new scopes changes? (Not sure what version hes on)
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+packages
<kgunn> bschaefer: i used latest image devel-proposed
<kgunn> sorry distracted otp
<bschaefer> kgunn, well that looks up to date to me :)
<bschaefer> kgunn, no worries at all!
 * bschaefer is just waiting for upgrading to happen...
<Saviq> hmm interesting
<bschaefer> Saviq, i would assume its my desktop file, or how im installing it, but i was putting it in the same place as the other *.desktop files I saw
<Saviq> bschaefer, not really
<bschaefer> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl2-demo-blocks/view/head:/data/CMakeLists.txt
<bschaefer> the installing
<Saviq> bschaefer, I just copied one and changed its name
<Saviq> bschaefer, should show up, but doesn't
<bschaefer> Saviq, o strange! Scopes *uses* to have to be opened first
<bschaefer> not scopes
<bschaefer> but files
<bschaefer> but thats an application, and thats my old unity7 understanding :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, do you have an idea about the new click scope reading .desktop files (non-click)?
<Saviq> pstolowski, seems searching for a newly added one or restarting the scope registry doesn't help
<Saviq> mzanetti, FYI, I'd rather you have used a separate branch for that, but it's ok
<bschaefer> interesting, thanks for testing Saviq!
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can revert and do that if you want
 * Saviq reboots the phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah it's ok
<mzanetti> thought it would make it easier if its in here
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the reason you'd prefer another branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, separate commit in history
<pstolowski> Saviq, all I know is click scope has a hardcoded list of non-click .desktop files for a dozen of apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm why SHELL_PLUGINDIR and SHELL_INSTALL_QML?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't they need to be in the same place?
 * Saviq checks unity-scopes-shell how it does it
<pstolowski> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/scope/click/interface.cpp#L53
<Saviq> pstolowski, ouch
<Saviq> bschaefer, ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've stolen this from unity-notifications
<mzanetti> let me check if I copied something wrong
<mzanetti> no... looks ok.
<bschaefer> Saviq, i see, hmm how do new ones get added? :)
<pstolowski> Saviq, no idea if there's anything else. checking
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I throught the same, why 2 dirs. but have used it as is because we have it like this in unity-notifications too
<bschaefer> one thing i dont have in my desktop file is:
<Saviq> mzanetti, one of the vars is absolute, the other is relative
<bschaefer> static const std::string DESKTOP_FILE_KEY_APP_ID("X-Ubuntu-Application-ID");
<bschaefer> not sure if thats 100% needed, but it looks like its checked for
<Saviq> mzanetti, notifications is using it wrong, bug #1273617
<ubot5> bug 1273617 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Client plugin should be installed into defailt import dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273617
<mzanetti> aha
<mzanetti> ok, fixing
<Saviq> mzanetti, check unity-scopes-shell instead
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L55
<Saviq> bschaefer, the new scope has a hardcoded list of non-click .desktop files it looks at...
<bschaefer> kgunn, well if you realllly want to test the sdl2 demo out, edit a working desktop file :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, doesn't matter what the kontents are...
<Saviq> kontents...
<bschaefer> Saviq, i see, well i just see more then those *.desktop files
<kgunn> cool...
<bschaefer> Saviq, its ok i understood
<bschaefer> haha
<Saviq> bschaefer, the rest are click apps
<Saviq> bschaefer, and taken from the web
<Saviq> bschaefer, not local
<bschaefer> Saviq, o i see!
 * bschaefer now understands what scope clicks are
 * Saviq works too much with KDE people... c → k
<bschaefer> :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, there are no "scope clicks" :D
<Saviq> bschaefer, scope is a backend for displaying data in dash
<Saviq> bschaefer, as in current unity
<Saviq> bschaefer, click are the new package format we use for apps on the phone
<Saviq> bschaefer, so "click scope" is a scope (like in a lens) onto click apps :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, i think i meshed those 2 words together when i shouldn't have :)
<bschaefer> i see
<bschaefer> Saviq, so, there will be plans later on to incorporate non-click apps?
<bschaefer> or is the switch to use, click apps only, besides the hard coded?
<Saviq> bschaefer, can't see how we can not support standard .desktop files
<bschaefer> yeah
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's a shortcut, I'm sure
<Saviq> bschaefer, fwiw it was working before
<Saviq> bschaefer, it just wasn't ported to the new scope infra
<pstolowski> Saviq, bschaefer ok, I think that was it, there is nothing more to it. if app is not on that hardcoded list, it needs to provide X-Ubuntu-Application-ID etc.
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah i had it working on unity8 desktop
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, it needs to be a click, basically :)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, does the X-Ubuntu-Application-Id need to be unique?
 * bschaefer imagines that being hard to guarantee a hard coded ID to be unique between different projects desktop files
<Saviq> bschaefer, that's why they're mangled on installation
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's the installation process that puts that in there
<bschaefer> ooo i see, so thats not my job to put it in the desktop file :)
<Saviq> nope
<bschaefer> cool, well at lease that issue i known :)
<pstolowski> bschaefer, dunno about that id
<bschaefer> Saviq, for now ill get kgunn to write over a hardcoded *.desktop file to point to the demo to test it out
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah
<bschaefer> Saviq, pstolowski thanks for all the help!
<Saviq> bschaefer, one of them should actually be free by now
<bschaefer> yeah
<Saviq> bschaefer, like gallery, for example
<bschaefer> i think thats what i tested on before haha
<Saviq> bschaefer, so just put it in as gallery for now
<Saviq> bschaefer, or well, package it into a .click! :)
<Saviq> join the cool boys :D
<bschaefer> Saviq, is there documentation to do such a thing haha?
<Saviq> (only you'll have to bring SDL with you ;)
<bschaefer> yeah haha
<Saviq> it's all BYOD
<bschaefer> haha
<Saviq> at least until we make SDL part of the framework
<bschaefer> well if i get sometime (there needs to be more time in a day...)
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> Saviq, i suppose I can for my SDL demo to overrides the gallery, but it could also be manually edited (overriding seems mean)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yup
<Saviq> bschaefer, to install .debs you need to be writable anyway
<bschaefer> kgunn, ill get a nice diff for you, to change your gallery*.desktop file
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah, but doesn't the gallery app still work and is used?
<Saviq> bschaefer, fyi, you can also launch stuff from the console, you need to pass --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/a/.desktop/file
<bschaefer> Saviq, i could also look at patching that hardcoded list for now
<bschaefer> Saviq, o really?!
<Saviq> bschaefer, gallery has been converted to click
<bschaefer> Saviq, oo cool, so yeah i can do that then
 * Saviq 's plan to prep for sprint next week didn't work out it seems...
<bschaefer> Saviq, so if you pass the --desktop_file_hint, unity8 starts it up and ill get access to the  precious mir server/socket?
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, one thing, though
<Saviq> bschaefer, if launching from console
<Saviq> bschaefer, you need to get the correct mir socket
<Saviq> bschaefer, initctl get-env --global MIR_SOCKET
<mzanetti> ok Saviq, now hopefully I got it right
<Saviq> and export that
<bschaefer> its in $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR?
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> thats even better
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, that's the user's socket, the /tmp one is for the system compositor
<Saviq> to which unity8 connects as the session compositor
<bschaefer> cool, i thought i looked in /tmp and didn't find a socket
<bschaefer> then saw mir checked XDG_RUNTIME_DIR now, but that makes sense
<bschaefer> Saviq, thanks again!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, looks better
<Saviq> mzanetti, checked debian/*install ? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: looks ok :)
<Saviq> k
<mzanetti> ah... not so sure.
<mzanetti> let me verify
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, usr/lib/*/qt5/* is wrong
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> just saw it
<mzanetti> usr/lib/*/Unity/Application/* should do
<mzanetti> Saviq: can it be that the libunity-api-dev has the wrong arch?
<mzanetti> shouldn't it be all?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it installs the .la
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, it actually ships the libunity-api.so
<Saviq> link
<mzanetti> oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could probably get rid of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, in general -dev packages are arch-specific
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could potentially make it all, but I'm thinking we'll rather make it into a library sooner than later
<Saviq> to allow sharing between things between plugins, like enums and such
<mzanetti> mhm... I c
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I think the install path works now too
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're missing a /unity8/
<Saviq> /unity8/qml/ actually
<mzanetti> where
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just execute the pkg-config line
<Saviq> pkg-config --variable=plugindir unity-shell-api
<Saviq> you'll see where it's meant to be installed
<Saviq> and then you'll see that the installation path needs to be
<Saviq> /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml/*
<Saviq> * isn't recursive
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, yes. but shouldn't that be caught by my line too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> ahhh
<mzanetti> wb :)
<Saviq> grr ^W
<mzanetti> aah, so * matches only 1 dir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's a standard glob
<mzanetti> as in usr/*/*/*/Unity/Application would work  then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's better to be explicit
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> ok, now then :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i just pushed a fix for the polishItems thing, if you have time to try to reproduce the crash it'd be cool to have someone else try it
<tsdgeos> i'm going eow now
<tsdgeos> see you on london
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o/
<Saviq> DAMN that guy :D
<mzanetti> what's the polishItems? the ones written by Saviq? :D
<Saviq> pfft!
<Saviq> mzanetti, you wanna join #ubuntu-devel
 * greyback eow
<jhodapp> Anybody know why running a QtTest on a target device results in it trying to connect to Mir? I have this backtrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7169856/
<jhodapp> what am I missing (I am running Mir)
<jhodapp> it hangs trying to connect to Mir
<mhr3> jhodapp, you need to pass minimal as the platform iirc
<mhr3> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal
<jhodapp> mhr3, thanks, I also discovered QTEST_GUILESS_MAIN
<mhr3> ah, maybe i should have been using that in the first place
<mhr3> jhodapp, so thx :)
<jhodapp> mhr3, hehe, np :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-23
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how did you debug the other day for the zoomable image bug?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you mean to know what was "wrong" with the test?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would have never thought of changing that line
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i compiled qt with debug on the phone to see what was the difference between the touch events we were sending in the test and the ones the real world sends
<Cimi> tsdgeos, using the phone as correct
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and spotting mistakes in the test?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, testing a silo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, for this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pan_regression/+merge/253375
<mzanetti> how could I repro?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you need the myphotos scope
<tsdgeos> then take a photo
<tsdgeos> preview i
<tsdgeos> t
<tsdgeos> zoom and scope
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know where to get the myphotos scope?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, in that case I'm gonna trust that you and Cimi tested it... doesn't seem to break other things at least
<Cimi> we tested it
<tsdgeos> we did :)
<guest123098> hi all, quick question
<guest123098> i quite like unity on as a desktop DE, and am possibly one of the few who have enjoyed it since the beginning
<guest123098> my question is, moving forward with the convergence and what not with unity 8, is the desktop still going to function similarly to how it does now?
<guest123098> looking at the ubuntu-next images are worrying me from the desktop user perspective
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-24
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i see you landed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1431798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431798 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with signal 7 in QMutex::lock() when switching scopes" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did Pat confirm his crashes seem gone?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes he did, 3 days no crashes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: awesome, you landing it for vivid too?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: vivid testing still ongoing, and it's currently entangled with the qtbase dbus updates which I try to confirm if they regress or not. if the dbus patches regress I'll try landing qtdeclarative alone.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I should know a bit more in 1-3h with my mako busy running the tests (like yesterday, and during the night..)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok :)
<Mirv> it's annoying that there are many kinds of things that halt the AP runs and need manual intervention
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how's the landing going?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, which landing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: silo 30
<tsdgeos> is there something we have to do?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, "Packages built. Testing pass. QA needs to sign off. "
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaand we're magically just down to either 0 or 1 autopilot test failing
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1708/
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1704/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: the qtbase dbus patches seem to reliably regress autopilot testing, it's enough to run UITK AP and with/without is different. http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/
<Mirv> I'm splitting out the qtbase to be able to land the qtdeclarative fix alone which doesn't regress
<Mirv> -> qtdeclarative now in 012 still, but qtbase (current build) moved to 018
<Mirv> with qtbase update I'm getting min. 8 failures, with qtdeclarative update only (or archive version) I'm getting 0-2
<Mirv> s/012/021/ for qtdeclarative
<tsdgeos> Mirv: interesting, so you're saying UITK autopilot fail more with the dbus patches?
<tsdgeos> in a relatively reliable way?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yep, unfortunately, and at least some of the failing tests cite DBus
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which one?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: that one mako fail was a close one: 'assword' != 'password'
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've those runs in those url:s and also two I did yesterday but thought something was wrong in my environment. I've two successful runs with archive versions and now one with qtdeclarative only, so it seems clear
<Mirv> tsdgeos: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/ap-2015_03_24-08_44_32-ubuntuuitoolkit-1-021.tests
<tsdgeos> greyback_: yep, i could actually get that one to fail locally last time i tried
<greyback_> tsdgeos: the password entry box either not getting input focus quick enough, or AP typing just a little too quickly after the edge swipe
<tsdgeos> greyback_: probably
<tsdgeos> Mirv: actually the other day i realized we were missing 2 patches from the series, could you add them?
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103739/
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/103740/
<tsdgeos> just in case
<Mirv> tsdgeos: some grepping http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10668300/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: both runs are with the patches, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, since without patches no errors (or 1-2 at most)
<tsdgeos> k
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok please copy-paste them to the bug report too. I can push a new build and hopefully have testing results with the new patches during tomorrow.
<Mirv> if I get the qtdeclarative tested during today
<tsdgeos> Mirv: thanks :)
<greyback_> tsdgeos: aware of any recent patch in qt5.4 that would improve dash performance?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: not really why?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i fixed a bug in the thumbnailer that may help with snapiness
<greyback_> tsdgeos: alf has been testing a mir change, and he noticed dash suddenly performing better than before
<greyback_> we were pondering if some recent qt change might be the reason
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<greyback_> I couldn't see anything the the changelog either
 * greyback_ scratches head
<tsdgeos> greyback_: as said could be the thumbnailer
<tsdgeos> it blocked the main thread a lot
<greyback_> tsdgeos: true
<tsdgeos> or could just be placebo :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: oh while you're here, I see a few dbus-related patches going in, do they help in having dbus not on the main thread?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: they make dbus stuff be handler more in the thread dbus stuff is happening
<tsdgeos> and not in the main thread
<tsdgeos> they won't offload stuff from the main thread if you're doing it in the main thread
<tsdgeos> not sure i'm making sense
<greyback_> sure, if you have the dbus stuff in the main thread, it'll stay in the main thread
<greyback_> but if you have it in a different thread, I recall that a sync method call would block the main thread sometimes
<greyback_> or something like that
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that's supposed to be improved/fixed
<greyback_> sweet
<tsdgeos> greyback_: but then Mirv shows we have regressions in the uitk autopilot because of those
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ah boo
<tsdgeos> so either they are not totally good or those AP tests need some work
<greyback_> it may have been AP relied on the old blocking behaviour
<tsdgeos> greyback_: right
<tsdgeos> needs investigation
<dandrader> mzanetti, still waiting for the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mouseClickSwitchesSurfaceFocus/+merge/252745
<om26er> kgunn, Hi! can you tell when can I have my shell rotating ?
<kgunn> om26er: well...we've got 2 hurdles right now
<kgunn> 1 vivid is on uber lockdown for our migration from rtm-14.09 to vivid (e.g. no new features for phone)
<kgunn> ...so until i have a place to land it, it's kinda moot
<kgunn> 2 is we're still struggling with the AP test for it, but we're on the sprint for QA this week
<kgunn> since we pleaded to them for some help
<kgunn> so..hopefully the "calvary has arrived" and by the time we finish the AP test...we'll have a landing zone for ti
<kgunn> oops/ti/it
<om26er> kgunn, hmm that's number 2 on must-have list, number 1 being faster app launch time. Which is very slow right now.
 * kgunn slightly confused on mixing 1&2's
<kgunn> om26er: what must-have-list are you talking about ?
<kgunn> yours? or someone else's ?
<om26er> kgunn, thats mine :)
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> om26er: is the slow app launch native? or webapp ?
<kgunn> curious
<om26er> kgunn, yes native apps
<kgunn> om26er: is that pre-existing or new (a-la latest Qt or something?)
<om26er> kgunn, its old issue
<kgunn> mmmkk
<om26er> Saviq, I am seeing a unity8 crash, quite frequent on vivid.
<om26er> logs unfortunately are seems useless here: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/456d67fa-d232-11e4-8df8-fa163e4aaad4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he's out sick
<tsdgeos> om26er: can't access that url :S
<seb128> the url has nothing useful
<tsdgeos> ah now
<seb128> seems like apport didn't collect a dump, so no bt
<om26er> nothing indeed
<om26er> tsdgeos, I have the .crash file, can you make a use out of that ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: if it's complete yes
<tsdgeos> om26er: post it somewhere
<seb128> om26er, does it contain the dump?
<seb128> or did apport fail to collect it?
<om26er> seb128, seems not, it looks useless
<seb128> right
<seb128> if you can easily trigger it, maybe try to attach gdb from an adb session and trigger the segfault
<om26er> tsdgeos, I sent the email, but its useless
<tsdgeos> k
<om26er> seb128, thats the big problem, its random, need to look closer
<seb128> om26er, well, keep gdb on it for some hours while working, maybe you get it
<tsdgeos> landed stuff \o/
<seb128> hey, is there a known issue that sometime right swipe to unlock stops working?
<seb128> opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1435988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435988 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "sometime right edge swip stop working on the lockscreen" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, ^ not sure if that's one for you?
<mterry> seb128, probably?
<seb128> mterry, let me know if any log of debug info would be useful
<mterry> seb128, I doubt we log anything useful in that case  :-/
<seb128> hum, k
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-25
<igniting> Hi all! I would like to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1241972. Can someone here give some pointers?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241972 in Unity 7.2 "Drag and drop from Dash to Desktop doesn't work" [High,Triaged]
<igniting> I have gone through https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ and successfully build unity.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: see the bug update, I'm not sure what to do - should it be seen if the autopilot issue could be fixed by adjusting how it uses DBus?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it should yes
<tsdgeos> i don't think it's an autopilot issue per se
<tsdgeos> or may be
<tsdgeos> but my most probable guess without actually having read the code or the errors :D
<tsdgeos> is that stuff is now faster since more threads are used
<tsdgeos> so the uitk tests need a few more "wait for this to happen"
<tsdgeos> that they didn't need before because everything was slower
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's not just UITK tests, it's basically all suites as quoted partially in the report
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's not uitk that is faster now, it's qt
<tsdgeos> D:
<tsdgeos> i can give you the same explanation
<tsdgeos> but as said, somebody needs to look at it
<Mirv> right. I think the fix should be on a global level instead of fixing each autopilot suite manually.
<Mirv> I guess QA then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you can't fix "my test is bad" on a global level
<tsdgeos> if that's what it is
<Mirv> it's annoying that it's hard to validate whether the DBus patches were good or not, since the tests don't work...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unless it's something autopilot does in some place of it, or the UITK provides to other suites or some such
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> needs investigating
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, discussed in landing meeting and moving to #ubuntu-qa to try to get someone to help
<tsdgeos> cool, i'm busy digging some autopilot issue on unity8
<tsdgeos> i'll try to see if i can find somet time too
<Mirv> #ubuntu-quality, that is! :D
<Mirv> Qatar LoCo would definitely use some manpower too, I visited there first
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: when you have time please also redo the reboot tests with the updated silo 018 that includes the two last DBus patches
<tsdgeos> :D
<faenil> it seems like when you tap an item to go to a preview
<faenil> the currentIndex property of PreviewListView jumps from
<faenil> the right number to 0
<faenil> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Dash/PreviewListView.qml#L100
<faenil> if you put a onIsCurrentChanged: if (isCurrent) console.log("I'm current!", index) there
<faenil> and then you tap on item 5, currentIndex goes to 5, and then to 0
<faenil> if you touch the list, then it goes back again to 5
<faenil> tsdgeos: ^
<faenil> any idea why that might happen
<faenil> ?
<faenil> I tested it with tryGenericScopeView, fwiw
<tsdgeos> faenil: let me read again, not sure i understand
<faenil> ok
<faenil> basically imagine you have a scope, with a category, with results
<faenil> you tap on the result with index 5
<faenil> PreviewListView opens
<faenil> currentIndex is set to 5, and then to 0
<faenil> but if you try scrolling the list, it is set to 5 again, which is the correct value
<faenil> now, I don't understand the jump to 0
<tsdgeos> listview is pretty crap all in all
<tsdgeos> yes i see what you mean
<tsdgeos> can't say anything else other than if you can have a look to see if you see something obvious which can be the problem
<tsdgeos> if not open a bug and i'll have a look when i can
<faenil> that means I can't know the index of the currently shown item, unless I work it around by saving it before it's changed to 0
<tsdgeos> otoh
<faenil> ok, thank you, I'll keep poking
<tsdgeos> you should not try to know the indexes of things
<tsdgeos> mostly everything you want to know should come through models and stuff
<tsdgeos> but yes it's not an excuse for this not working
<faenil> tsdgeos: how do you take an action on an item without its index? can I define functions in the models with implicit indexes?
<faenil> (aside setting properties, I mean)
<tsdgeos> faenil: what do you mean "take an action on"?
<faenil> whatever you want to do on that particular item which is not setting one of its properties
<tsdgeos> setting a property :D
<tsdgeos> or if you really really need to call a function
<tsdgeos> we usually have a proprety of the delegate that is an internal pointer
<tsdgeos> so we pass that internal pointer to the model
<tsdgeos> and then the model knows what you're talking about
<tsdgeos> no matter of the index
<faenil> mmm sounds even hackier? :D
<tsdgeos> not really i mean i could be doing whatever i wanted on the ui
<tsdgeos> using an id is what makes more sense
<tsdgeos> i don't call it
<tsdgeos> scope 0
<tsdgeos> but scope "appsscope"
<faenil> ok..
<tsdgeos> but that's just generic suggestions
<tsdgeos> obviously it may not apply to your use case
<faenil> yeah, I'll see what I can do, thanks ;)
<Cimi> faenil, if it resets to 0, might be the model...
<Cimi> faenil, I saw when listview updating, sometimes resets to 0
<Cimi> not something we control
<faenil> Cimi: the problem isn't resetting to 0, it's not going back to 5 :D
<Cimi> ouch
<faenil> it only goes back to 5 when I touch the list
<Cimi> faenil, maybe because we set to 5 before the model is loaded
<Cimi> ah...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if you can join #ubuntu-quality so you'll too have a proper backlog..
<faenil> tsdgeos: onCountChanged is called twice with the same value...so something from cpp thinks the count has actually changed and emits..
<tsdgeos> faenil: it's a mock, don't expect it to be awesome :D
<faenil> not sure it's because it's a mock...
<faenil> tsdgeos: anyway I can work it around by not resetting initialIndex
<faenil> that way currentIndex does 5->0->5 as it is assigned on both onCountChanged
<faenil> it seems after the first countChange something causes it to be reset to 0 (but not after the second)
<om26er> mterry, ping
<mterry> om26er, hi
<om26er> mterry, got you a present :-) (bug 1436349)
<ubot5> bug 1436349 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "welcome wizard re-appears" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436349
<mterry> om26er, oh... you shouldn't have
<om26er> mterry, I remember I showed you the video a few days ago, today I have exact steps.
<mterry> om26er, ok, will look at it today.  Thanks!
<om26er> mterry, also another issue I saw was my Welcome wizard hanged at language selection screen. The 'next' button was partially greyed out, what could cause that ?
<mterry> om26er, on the language selection?  hmm...  maybe if the shell (which is starting a PAM login for the user in the background) never heard back from PAM?  But that would be unlikely
<om26er> mterry, it never enabled the 'continue' icon,
<mterry> om26er, right -- when the shell is logging in PAM, it disables everything as a security measure (it's not really thinking about wizard use case when it does this though).  But if it got somehow stuck in that mode...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: easy one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot3/+merge/254094
<tsdgeos> Mirv: for those autopilot tests, are you using mako or krillin?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: and how much until a faiulre? it's been running for a long while here without failures
<tsdgeos> ha i think it just failed :D
<tsdgeos> that's timing
<mterry> om26er, are you seeing that bug in rtm or vivid?
<om26er> mterry, vivid
<mterry> (the welcome wizard reappears)
<mterry> ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: please try https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/autopilot/dbus_search_no_seen_connections/+merge/254109
<DaleK5whr> Is there a fix for unity lockup when dragging app windows between work spaces?
<DaleK5whr> Is there a fix for unity lockup when dragging app windows between work spaces?
<DaleK5whr> guess everyone is out to lunch
<mterry> om26er, so I reproduced your bug btw, but I see the edge tutorial on top of the dialer.  And when I finish the tutorial, I don't see the wizard again
<om26er> mterry, that;s strange, I'll record a video
<mterry> om26er, I mean, there's definitely a bug in what I see -- edge tutorial should be stopped as well as the wizard
<mterry> But it's a different bug
<om26er> mterry, right, but for me the edge gesture hints start again and again
<mterry> om26er, ah not the wizard? Just the tutorial?
<mterry> OK, I thought you were saying wizard starts
<om26er> mterry, yes, the tutorial
<om26er> mterry, I always mix those two
<mterry> om26er, (yeah understandable -- they appear to be one and the same sort of.  But very different pieces of code underneath)
<om26er> mterry, check email for video.
<mterry> om26er, thanks!
<mterry> om26er, ah...  I wasn't swiping from left again to restart it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-26
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the AP is in the PPA. the test case seemed fixed for me too, but it'd look like running full UITK test suite just hangs at some point - in the sense the test app is loaded but it stays there.
<Mirv> I killed now one process and will see if the current run finishes eventually
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'm also a bit concerned about richard's report of the addressboox app hanging
<tsdgeos> trying to reproduce
<tsdgeos> i can't reproduce richard's issue
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/urldispatcher_hideeverything/+merge/253527 ?
<tsdgeos> and someone https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/passphrase_kewboard/+merge/253657 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/filters-iface/+merge/252890
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks, looking
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is this also a problem with roles, do I need to avoid "id" in role names?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: roles are fine since they're not objects per se
<tsdgeos> afaik we have have some other id roles
<tsdgeos> in there
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> ./include/unity/shell/scopes/ScopesInterface.h:109:        roles[RoleId] = "id";
<pstolowski> yeah, you're right
<pstolowski> thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, about your second comment, i can added optionsChanged signal, but it will never be triggered since any changes are changes to options rows (model changes)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, makes sense?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is the options varaible set correctly on creation alrady?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, it's going to be set on creation of the filter only
<tsdgeos> then it's fine
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fine to add but never trigger?
<tsdgeos> yes
<pstolowski> ok
<Mirv> hmm. so slow.
<tsdgeos> dednick: i think we should do the same thing i did for all the drags and see fi that helps
<tsdgeos> since it seems it may very well be that
<tsdgeos> looking at the logs the last movement is very few pixels
<alan_g> greyback: does MirSurfaceManager have any reason to hold m_mirServer? I don't see it being used.
<greyback> alan_g: quite right, it is unused
 * greyback expcted compiler to notice that
<greyback> no actually, that would be presumptuous of it
<alan_g> The compiler knows there's a non-trivial dtor
<alan_g> I just wanted to double check there isn't a weird lifetime issue.
<greyback> none I'm aware of, this it an oversight
<buggatti> Hello. I am trying to boot a 15.04 next live cd. Whenever i enter the username ubuntu-desktop-next and password, its stuck at login. i can move the cursor around but it wont let me in the gui
<alan_g> greyback: not urgent, but would something like this make sense to you? https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/qtmir/spike-using-WindowManager/+merge/254235
<greyback> alan_g: looks reasonable at first glance. You've got work to do to replace our custom input dispatcher with the handle_*_event bits, but nothing huge. Direction looks good
<alan_g> greyback: I don't *have* to change that. (At least not for a stable form.)
<greyback> alan_g: true
<greyback> alan_g: question, would "handle_*_event" supposed to communicate things like close event or focus/unfocus? A nested compositor would probable need to know such things
<alan_g> BTW how do you go about building the stack and deploying on a phone? Every time I try I can't help feeling there's a better way...
<greyback> alan_g: either building on device, or an sbuild chroot
<greyback> if you disable tests building, dev on device isn't so bad
<alan_g> How do you get space on the device to install the build tools?
<greyback> I don't hit that issue usually
<greyback> if you're changing mir too, then yeah, that's a problem
<alan_g> Well, it is up to the WM to set focus etc, so yes
<alan_g> I can probably work around that.
<alan_g> Gotta go
<greyback> enjoy
<larsu> *giggle* "
<larsu> Please note that Antti's "Disapprove" review is a joke.
<tsdgeos> @unity: guys my unity8 is not accepting any touch at all
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683845/
<tsdgeos> any clue?
<tsdgeos> greyback: thread 22 suspicious?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no
 * tsdgeos gets more debug symbols
<greyback> tsdgeos: thread 22 in that state means the main loop is blocked
<tsdgeos> greyback: that sounds bad
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback> yeah
<greyback> it is mir asking qt to authorize an application connection
<greyback> and is waiting for a blockingqueuedconnection to return
<tsdgeos> yet
<tsdgeos> on screen
<tsdgeos> i have soemthing that used to be a sdk test application
<tsdgeos> that is not even running anymore
<greyback> renderer is blocked too then
<tsdgeos> greyback: anything else more i can do than filing a bug?
<greyback> tsdgeos: is anything using lots of cpu? is dbus busy?
<greyback> I don't see a good clue in that BT sadly
<tsdgeos> cpu is idle
<tsdgeos> dbus-monitor says nothing
<greyback> ok
<greyback> can you get the thread names
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683891/
<greyback> tsdgeos: any ide what those pool threads are?
<greyback> idea
<tsdgeos> greyback: gio
<tsdgeos> which we don't use but somehow we're stuck with afaik
<greyback> hmm ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh hang on, thread 9 is weird
<greyback> that's the render thread
<greyback> it's blocked waiting for a new buffer from mir
<tsdgeos> mir is still unity8 here, no?
<tsdgeos> or is it usc?
<greyback> yeah, mir is a lib unity8 uses
<tsdgeos> any clue which thread shuould supply that buffer?
<greyback> not sure, I suspect thread 23 but am not sure
<greyback> asking mir folk...
<greyback> tsdgeos: please log a bug anyway, including unity8.log
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> i'll get some more debug symbols intsalled
<tsdgeos> greyback: this is not "hard" to get it seems
<tsdgeos> happens if you run the sdk suite
<greyback> hmm
<greyback> not what I like to hear :(
<tsdgeos> seems more easily if you have the silo we have that makes qt dbus locking less
<tsdgeos> but there's nothing that would seem to blame qtbus in that bt
<tsdgeos> i'll note it in the bug anyway
<tsdgeos> just in case
<greyback> tsdgeos: what mir version?
<tsdgeos> QQuickAsyncImageProvider merged \o/
<greyback> tsdgeos: nice one
<greyback> tsdgeos: link? We backported to 5.4?
<tsdgeos> greyback: not yet
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108540/
<tsdgeos> only needed 17 patchsets :D
<tsdgeos> and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/thumbnailer/asyncprovider is our counterpart
<tsdgeos> which i think doesn't compile now
<tsdgeos> since i had to change stuff upstream to make them happy
<greyback> tsdgeos: no worries. just wanna be familiar with the api
<tsdgeos> there's not much
<tsdgeos> basically you get a job
<tsdgeos> and then you signal done()
<tsdgeos> it's up to you to spawn threads and stuff
<tsdgeos> i think it's not done() but finished()
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> but you know what i mean
<greyback> gotcha
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> make testDialogs was doing nothing
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: \o/
<tsdgeos> Loading tests from: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages
<tsdgeos> Tests running...
<tsdgeos> Ran 365 tests in 2579.659s
<tsdgeos> OK
<tsdgeos> greyback: that silo seems ot really help
 * tsdgeos launches again
<greyback> tsdgeos: sweet
<Mirv> tsdgeos: good that you caught me still, I can still launch a 018+013 full suite then now
<Mirv> and, \o/ if a working combo of Mir + Qt + Autopilot is found
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: test updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/passphrase_kewboard/+merge/253657
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you probably need my autopilot change too, do you have that one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmm? you mean the one I submitted to ap1.5 and added to the PPA, or something new?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: that one
<tsdgeos> ah didn't know you had it in the ppa already
<tsdgeos> good then
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right, the MP is there in the PPA.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, it's there only for its "try" version
<tsdgeos> dandrader: lol right i broke the try now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there was no test for this functionality https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/urldispatcher_hideeverything/+merge/253527 originally
<tsdgeos> but i guess i can write one for my fix
<tsdgeos> and for the feature itself
<tsdgeos> will take a bit but it's good to have another test
<faenil> tsdgeos: can any of the properties of a Result be used as a unique id?
<faenil> to look for an item and similar tasks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑
<faenil> uri is probably not unique enough
<tsdgeos> faenil: result is
<tsdgeos> since it's basically the pointer
<tsdgeos>         case RoleResult:
<tsdgeos>             return QVariant::fromValue(std::static_pointer_cast<unity::scopes::Result>(m_results.at(index.row())));
<tsdgeos> not sure the mock implements it that way
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't it should :D
<tsdgeos> or at least return something that is unique
<faenil> tsdgeos: in the mocks it's a string
<faenil> but ok, thanks!
<tsdgeos> faenil: but is it unique?
<faenil> yeah,
<tsdgeos> then it's "ok2
<tsdgeos> "
<pstolowski> faenil, none of the results' attributes should be treated as a key, we do not impose any constraints on any values to be unique.. as tsdgeos says you may relay on the pointers, but this is of course a hack/workaround. note, when you do a new search or refresh, you get new result instances even though the data looks the same
<faenil> pstolowski: mmm ok...
 * tsdgeos missed something
<tsdgeos> what's the ok for?
<pstolowski> faenil, on new search we basically wipe the model and create new result instances
<faenil> pstolowski: I see
<faenil> tsdgeos: in reply to pstolowski
<tsdgeos> oki
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fyi "faenil, none of the results' attributes should be treated as a key, we do not impose any constraints on any values to be unique.. as tsdgeos says you may relay on the pointers, but this is of course a hack/workaround. note, when you do a new search or refresh, you get new result instances even though the data looks the same"
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i meant that for a given set of results
<tsdgeos> you can use the pointer as key
<tsdgeos> but won't be stable or regresh or something
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok.. i didn't know what is it for
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: me neither :D
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! who is the best person for bug 1436982 ?
<ubot5> bug 1436982 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity freezes for a few seconds when 'clear messages' is tapped in Notifications" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436982
<om26er> actually it should be dednick ^
<mzanetti> probably
<mzanetti> let me try to reproduce
<om26er> 'Clear all' button.
<mzanetti> yeah... so far not happened. but only had telegram notifications in it. let me try with a missed call
<om26er> mzanetti, same happens when you change volume from sound Menu
<om26er> when notification appears, try to flick close the menu up
<mzanetti> hmm... no problem here...
<mzanetti> om26er, maybe try checking if unity8.log prints something suspicious
<om26er> mzanetti, on rtm right now, will flash and update you/bug_report.
<dednick> mzanetti, om26er: yeah, that's probably me.
<mzanetti> ack
<om26er> dednick, mzanetti try to clear while the notification is still on screen.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-27
<Mirv> tsdgeos: quite annoying if it'd happen to be now so that it's fixed on krillin but still fails on mako... still unlandable. you could try reruninning UITK tests on #151 + 018 now that the Mir, glibc are included in there
<Mirv> I've been running the tests again now but it seems unchaged on mako
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so still sdk that fails for you, right?
<tsdgeos> sdk autopilot i mean
<Mirv> tsdgeos: everything fails similar to before, ie more failures than without 018, and those hangs happen. for example 6-8 failures in UITK now with 018: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/vivid-ap-mir013/
<Mirv> webbrowser-app 5 vs 1
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it seems the address book seems resolved though! same 1 failure.
<Mirv> I guess that was the Mir fix
<Mirv> tsdgeos: now it seems the UITK test was again failing, and when I touched the screen unity8 crashed..
<Mirv> s/failing/hanging/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: which is interesting. http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/mako151_plus_018/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<tsdgeos> Mirv: that was on mako, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> ok, flashing
<Mirv> added other crash files in the same dir too that happened after flashing / during UITK run
<Mirv> just in case, since now I'm flashing yet again
<tsdgeos> we need to imrpove packaging
<tsdgeos> all my tests are failing with
<tsdgeos> UInput: ImportError("No module named 'evdev'",)
 * tsdgeos installs python3-evdev
<faenil> is there any standalone Header component, that I can use without a Page?
<faenil> tsdgeos maybe ^
<faenil> I'm going with PageHeader but I'd have to modify it to allow different actions
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: yes
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: sorry
<faenil> :D
<tsdgeos> faenil: yes
<tsdgeos> or you can see it's implementation
<davidcalle> tsdgeos, :)
<tsdgeos> i.e. basically use a PageHeadStyle
<faenil> yes I've read PageHeader's implementation
<faenil> or are you talking about a simple Header with a PageHeadStyle inside?
<faenil> PageHeader's got two fixed PageHeadStyles and no api to modify those (as far as I could see)
<faenil> (unless I go the js hacking way, that is :P)
<tsdgeos> faenil: you asked if thre was a standalone Header
<tsdgeos> PageHeadStyle is a standalone Header
<faenil> oh, in itself? ok, I'll read that code then, thank you ;)
<faenil> the name would suggest it's just a styling item :)
<faenil> tsdgeos: works ok, thank you
<tsdgeos> :)
<faenil> why is called Style though? even the docs say it's just Style api :/
 * tsdgeos shrugs
<tsdgeos> the SDK people may be able to give you an explanation
<faenil> tsdgeos: fair enough :D
<faenil> it seems card-size is useless when card-layout is horizontal, is that intended?
<faenil> I can only see a difference between size when using vertical card-layout
<faenil> sizes*
<mzanetti> kgunn__, video froze
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: addeed the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/urldispatcher_hideeverything
<tsdgeos> dandrader: greyback: any idea about this? want a bug?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, about what?
<greyback> think it called Style, as other themes can replace
<greyback> oops
<greyback> up-enter fail
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> greyback: dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689199/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, can you reproduce it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no, it comes from a .crash from Mirv
<dandrader> crashing inside mir::events::add_touch
<dandrader> maybe the object is null or something
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's throwing
<dandrader> hard to tell as everything is "optimized out"
<tsdgeos> see event_builders.cpp:280
<tsdgeos>         BOOST_THROW_EXCEPTION(std::logic_error("Only one touch up/down may be reported per event"));
<dandrader> nice
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, you can make it a qtmir bug
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1437357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437357 in QtMir "Crash because uncaught exception in mir::events::add_touch" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> where are the theming settings for the clickapps scope? the doc says you can define appearance via code or .ini, but there's nothing regarding Appearance in the clickapps .ini, and the code doesn't seem to specify anything about that
<gQuigs> I'm adding debug info for unity to sosreport (customer troubleshooting collection tool)
<gQuigs> is there anything unity specific I should get besides /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  ?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-28
<josharenson> cimi: you're probably off today, but I got the social actions working, I'll push a branch, but someone needs to add it to silo 71
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-29
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> I was looking for a way to check is the screen is locked or not via CLI.. :/ And if someone have an idea when the idle == "?xdm?" bug will be fixed
 * elacheche is trying to script a cron that send a mail whenever a user forget his screen not locked
<mterry> Saviq: heyo!  Hope you had a good holiday  :)  I found the bug that prevented RealName from being set -- usermod didn't work with a read-only  /etc, which I hadn't happened to test on before.  So I updated shadow again, pushed to xenial and ppa 76
<mterry> Saviq: I also see the notes about the right edge desktop tutorial not even letting you through.  OK will look at that again
<Saviq> mterry, nice ,thanks
<Saviq> mterry, the latter should be reproducible on desktop
<Saviq> mterry, that might explain why I saw real name working before - I probably had it on an rw device
<mterry> Saviq: yeah me too  :(
<Saviq> mterry, we're getting another chance on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1186 after all, can you upload shadow (bincopy from archive for xenial and bincopy from 76 for overlay)?
<mterry> Saviq: shadow copied.  I believe correctly this time  :)
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> mterry, great, thanks
<Saviq> "Copied from ubuntu xenial in Primary Archive" that does sound reassuring :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1563320
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1563320 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix crash in hasAtlasTexture" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> Saviq: ok and the right-edge desktop branch should have a fix now
<Saviq> mterry, great, adding that
<Saviq> oh grr, qtmir failed to build... EnableCoverage disappeared ¿?
<Saviq> greyback, do you guys ever check coverage in qtmir anyway?
<greyback> Saviq: nah
<greyback> ok to remove it
<Saviq> not sure that would help TBH
<Saviq> f00k
<Saviq> there's a new cmake in proposed since 2h ago :S
<mterry> heh
<Saviq> so cmake-extras are b0rked
<Saviq> gaah
<Saviq> not sure how to fix that for real
<mterry> Saviq: is it borked borked or just changed and we have to update?
<mterry> Saviq: because if it's borked we can get an archive admin to remove it from proposed
<Saviq> mterry, needs a no-change rebuild in theory
<mterry> Saviq: cmake does?  let me see if I can push that button
<Saviq> mterry, no, cmake-extras
 * mterry can, but whether I should
<Saviq> mterry, but also should have a versioned cmake (= ) dep
<Saviq> so that it prevents publishing cmake until cmake-extras gets rebuilt
<mterry> Saviq: I don't see a new cmake-extras in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake-extras
<Saviq> mterry, exactly
<mterry> Saviq: we use the train for cmake-extras it looks like.  We can just throw a no-change fix in our silo
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, just doing that
<mterry> Although I guess this would block other people too
<Saviq> true dat
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ack. current qtdeclarative landing has been pending for two weeks because of KDE autopkgtest breakage so silo can't enter QA queue
<Saviq> mterry, I think this warrants a quick no-change upload to xenial proposed
<Saviq> so that other people don't have to find out on their own
<Saviq> and when we land cmake-extras next, we'll sync the changelog
<mterry> Saviq: ok.  I'm  not familiar with the exact breakage, but I'll trust you.  no-change is unlikely to break something
 * mterry uploads
<Saviq> mterry, it's quite simple, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/cmake-extras/wily/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> CMAKE_ROOT changes with cmake majir/minor versions
<Saviq> *major
<Saviq> so the real problem is that https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/cmake-extras/wily/view/head:/debian/control does not have a versioned Depends on cmake (= $cmake_version)
<Saviq> or well, a cmake (>= $cmake_version), cmake (<< $cmake_version+1)
<mterry> Saviq: OK, well I just did the quick fix and uploaded a no-change.  Still needs to be manually approved to enter the queue, but should happen relatively soon
<Saviq> mterry, ack, thanks
<Saviq> IIUC the above would block cmake from getting into archive unless cmake-extras is rebuilt (due to cmake-extras being uninstallable)
<Saviq> s/being/becoming/
<Saviq> obviously this wouldn't help when built with proposed, but at least someone will notice cmake's stuck in proposed (hopefully)
<pstolowski> josharenson, hey, have you just added MP to silo 71? cause I did fix the problem of DEFAULTS a few hours ago already (it's in my main unity-scopes-shell branch) :/
<pstolowski> josharenson, and we have conflict now
<josharenson> pstolowski: ok ill remove the MP
<pstolowski> josharenson, sorry, i didn't know you intend to work on the plugin side too
<josharenson> pstolowski: its ok, i figured a lot of people were on holiday yesterday so I was safe to get that in
<pstolowski> josharenson, i'm still debugging one more issue with our changes in this silo
<josharenson> pstolowski: what is the issue?
<pstolowski> josharenson, you should be able to +1/-1, but the icon doesn't change after you +1 something
<josharenson> pstolowski: ah ok
<pstolowski> josharenson, this is because at some point the categoryId of the activated results is dempty on the shell plugin side.. currently debugging if unity8 is passing it
<josharenson> pstolowski: ok let me know if there is anything I can help with
<pstolowski> josharenson, k, thanks
<mterry> Saviq: btw, cmake-extras got approved to xenial
<Saviq> mterry, great. thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-30
<pstolowski> cimi, morning
<Saviq> pstolowski, he's only back Friday
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, right. thx
<Saviq> I agree, people should log off IRC when they're away :P
<pstolowski> ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: anything i can help?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, the social silo has a small bug - it seems unity8 passed empty category id to activateAction()
<pstolowski> * passes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, nb, i fixed a bug in the plugin, social actions are shown now
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is this something you can confirm by just looking at the code? would that be an easy fix?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i think it's a 1 line fix yes, how hard is for you to test it (i.e. can you hand edit a file to confirm it works before i push a new branch to override cimi's)?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i can test pretty easy, just let me know what to change
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: in GenericScopeView http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558065/
<tsdgeos> /usr/share/unity8/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cool. let me check
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yay, works!
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, can you MP it (with cimi's MP as prereq)?
<tsdgeos> sure
<pstolowski> will add it to the silo
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card-social-category-fix/+merge/290404
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, tx
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, want me to top-approve too?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: if you feel like, sure
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> I was looking for a way to check is the screen is locked or not via CLI.. :/ And if someone have an idea when the idle == "?xdm?" bug will be fixed
 * elacheche is trying to script a cron that send a mail whenever a user forget his screen not locked
<Saviq> elacheche, you might be better off on askubuntu or ubuntu forums, most of us here are working on unity8 now
<elacheche> Oh! I see! Unity8 will be shipped with Ubuntu 16.04, right?
<ltinkl> elacheche: under unity7 or 8?
<elacheche> idle == "?xdm?" bug will be fixed  in Unity8? :p
<elacheche> ltinkl: I think Unity 7 → Ubuntu 14.04
<ltinkl> elacheche, dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver /org/gnome/ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<ltinkl> elacheche, or something similar from C/C++/Python whatever you use
<elacheche> thx ltinkl :)
<oSoMoN> I’m using a InputDeviceModel with deviceFilter=InputInfo.Keyboard in webbrowser-app to detect physical keyboards, and that works ok, but when running autopilot tests on a phone without a keyboard connected, it lists one: py-evdev-uinput (/dev/input/event7), is that a bug or a feature?
<ltinkl> oSoMoN, we have a workaround for this in u8, look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/input-name-filter-proxy/+merge/286684
<Saviq> oSoMoN, feature, autopilot registers a keyboard
<Saviq> was the reason for bug #1542224
<ubot5`> bug 1542224 in Canonical System Image "[regression] OSK suppressed in autopilot tests" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542224
<oSoMoN> ltinkl, Saviq: ok, thanks! I’ll do something similar to unity8 in the browser to ignore that keyboard
<Saviq> oSoMoN, plan is to have a ignoredDevices: [] or so on the InputDeviceModel
<Saviq> and probably SDK would need a wrapper around it to ignore the common ones like autopilot
<oSoMoN> that’d be useful indeed
<dandrader> found out the hard way that Repeater will go crazy if you make changes to the model one right after the other. eg: repeater.itemAt(0) will return null even though repeater.cont() returns 6 and you see all those delegates on screen
<tsdgeos> dandrader: really? ouch
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sounds like a nasty bug
<dandrader> tsdgeos, even getting crashes from Repeater accessing some null delegate pointer. it's hell
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if you can reproduce with a small exacmple we should totally report a bug
<lpotter> so... when can I run unity8 as windows shell on my kids gaming box? :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-31
<Snapper_> Hello
<Snapper_> Um... are any of the Unity devs actually online?
<Snapper_> I have a complaint with the version of Unity 8 I have installed on my system for testing.
<Snapper_> ...
<Snapper_> nevermind.
<mzanetti> Saviq, fwiw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/install-devices-conf-default/+merge/290478
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> installed the packages from jenkins, the file ends up in the correct place
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe move it to data/ in our source, then?
<Saviq> feels weird to install from doc/ to etc/
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah, wasn't sure... it's still also being installed to doc, which IMO makes sense
<mzanetti> should I drop the installation to doc completely?
<Saviq> should be different files IMO
<mzanetti> hmm
<Saviq> like doc/devices.conf should have ~real-life examples
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> ok... will do
<Saviq> tx
<mzanetti> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<mzanetti> Saviq, just had a chat with morphis, need to push another change. gimme a minute
<Saviq> mzanetti, not landing it just yet ;)
<mzanetti> I'm not able to operate tiny devices like the Nexus4 any more...
<mzanetti> the human brain is a very weird thing
<Saviq> :D
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I'm still having issues to login to unity8 on the desktop (intel graphics)
<dholbach> <dholbach> but maybe that's unrelated - what I'm doing is:
<dholbach> <dholbach>  - log out from unity7, see lightdm pop up
<dholbach> <dholbach>  - try to login to unity8, see something flicker, see lightdm pop back up again
<dholbach> <dholbach>  - try to login to unity7, see something flicker, see lightdm pop back up again
<dholbach> <dholbach> so I need to go back to the console to restart lightdm
<dholbach> <dholbach> and then I can go and login to unity7
<dholbach> ^ does anyone have an idea what the issue might be? apport tried to report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1543192 when I was back in unity7
<ubot5`> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1543192 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543192). The error has been logged
<greyback> dholbach: can you share the contents of ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log and /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15567483/
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15567488/
<dholbach> greyback, ^
<greyback> hmm, unity8 doesn't start because mir fails
<greyback> but I don't see why
<greyback> dholbach: have you a multimonitor setup?
<dholbach> greyback, a laptop with an external monitor... but it fails without the monitor as well
<greyback> ok, is what I was going to ask
<dholbach> Do you want the same logs for trying without the monitor?
<greyback> no, I doubt that'll change much
<greyback> dholbach: can you compare the packages you've installed with these: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15567531/
<greyback> that should be the minimal set needed to get unity8 working
<greyback> well mir-platform-graphics-mesa-x8 isn't necessary
<dholbach> it looks like I have a few more installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15567537/
<greyback> dholbach: that's ok.
<greyback> dholbach: by any chance, have you a second machine you can ssh into this machine with?
<dholbach> yes
<greyback> dholbach: well, let's try this before going down that road. A sanity check to see if Mir can run on your machine at all
<dholbach> ok... what do you want me to do?
<greyback> dholbach: please switch to a VT, and run sudo mir_proving_server -f /tmp/mir_socket --arw-file --launch-client mir_demo_client_egltriangle
<greyback> you should see a spinny triangle. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to quit
<dholbach> Unknowns command line options: --launch-client mir_demo_client_egltriangle
<dholbach> greyback, ^
<greyback> ah shoot, my bad
<greyback> sudo mir_demo_server -f /tmp/mir_socket --arw-file --launch-client mir_demo_client_egltriangle
<greyback> dholbach: ^
<greyback> s/proving/demo/
<dholbach> yep, that works :)
<dholbach> spinning triangle confirmed
<greyback> ok, good
 * greyback trying to launch unity8 manually here, need a minute to get steps to work
<dholbach> sure, no worries
<greyback> dholbach: I fear this will be hard to do with a VT, but these steps are the most minimal to bring up unity8: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15567696/
<dholbach> ok, looking
<greyback> dholbach: how'd it go?
<dholbach> greyback, looks like the experiment will have to wait - the old laptop didn't work O:-)
<dholbach> and typing this on the Ubuntu phone is going to take until my EOD :)
<greyback> dholbach: oh well. There's not much more I can recommend, I'd have to send you to the mir team for their more specialist assistance
<dholbach> greyback, I'll try this out
<dholbach> maybe just tonight or tomorrow
<greyback> afaics from your logs, usc starts up ok, but unity8 fails to connect to it
<dholbach> I've been seeing this issue for quite a while now and it'd be nice if it was fixed or if there was a way for me to play around with unity8 :)
<greyback> why that is, I've no idea
<greyback> right
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your help
<greyback> I've the same sandybridge chip, but no such issue here
<dholbach> maybe it's some old configuration or some package which shouldn't be installed or something else
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, it's the installed version that doesn't have the signal
<tsdgeos> but how?
<tsdgeos> like this doesn't work at all?
<tsdgeos> or is it the test doing weird things
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -DUNITY_PLUGINPATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml makes it go down the drain
<Saviq> just rebuilding again to verify, but that's how it looks like
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok so at least I confirmed that it's really the packaged vs. built libUbuntuGesturesqml.so - copying the locally built one to /usr/lib... makes it pass
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ouch
 * Saviq looks into cmake opts during build
<Saviq> grr can't see what they are in vivid
<Saviq> but it looks the same since forever in xenial, wth ¿?
<Saviq> huh I wonder if the thing just gets stripped
<tsdgeos> maybe something is stripping the lib or doing some change that breaks this?
<tsdgeos> it should not but...
<Saviq> well, yeah, but
 * Saviq builds nostrip
<Saviq> that's the only thing that would explain this really
<Saviq> oh one more test
 * Saviq installs old packages
<Saviq> gaaah what is this shit
<Saviq> so old packages show the same issue
<Saviq> so /me doubts the nostrip ones will change anything
<Saviq> nm: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Ubuntu/Gestures/libUbuntuGesturesQml.so: no symbols
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> hah
<Saviq> new cmake
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> well of course, it's MODULE, has to be SHARED to have any symbols (after stripping)
<om26er> When I login to unity8 session on the desktop, apps like settings and browser never start, the spinner jus keeps spinning, help ?
<Saviq> om26er, service cgmanager status ?
<Saviq> do you have libpam-cgm installed?
<om26er> Saviq, no, let me install
<om26er> Saviq, is that all ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, almost certain https://paste.ubuntu.com/15568628/ will fix
<Saviq> om26er, that we know of, yeah
<Saviq> bug #1535058
<ubot5`> bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535058
<om26er> Saviq, also will these legacy apps be able to export their app menu to unity8' top panel ? (in future)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: may be, yeah
<Saviq> om26er, yes, app menus, it's in the works
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/betterUnityTestCaseErrors/+merge/290628 in the next silo (and someone to review it)? will help debugging test failures like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15565912/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and cmake between 3.2 and 3.5 probably changed something why it suddenly fails now
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<om26er> Saviq, last one, sorry they keep coming. The mouse pointer in Unity8 session behaves different from my curent unity session. Which package is reponsible for that pointer ? Mir or Unity8 ?
<om26er> ...so that I could report the bug (or find it)
<Saviq> om26er, define "behaves different"?
<Saviq> om26er, in any case, unity8 draws the cursor
<om26er> Saviq, when I try to click somewhere the mouse mostly moves
<Saviq> ¿?
<om26er> yeah, difficult to explain but really easy to reproduce
<tsdgeos> video!
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, please file a bug with a video :)
<om26er> How can I disable the right edge demos in Unity8 session from command line ? seems there is no way to dismiss them with the mouse
<mterry> mzanetti: there's a way to emit from Qt a signal that says "this object changed, qml bindings that call a method on this object should update", right?
<mzanetti> mterry, well, yeah. depends on how you get to the object
<mzanetti> is it a property of something?
<mterry> I've got a binding like "prop: Object.searchPaths(icon)" -- and if Object changes its search paths, I want to emit something to get that binding recalculated
<mterry> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> yeah, question is where does "Object" come from?
<mterry> mzanetti: it's an object I made and control
<mterry> mzanetti: i.e. a plugin I have in u8
<mterry> (well one that josharenson made and controls, asking for a review of some split greeter code)
<mzanetti> so if that object like: Q_PROPERTY(QObject* object READ object NOTIFY objectChanged)
<mzanetti> then yeah, emit the ebjectChanged and the searchPaths() will be called again
<mzanetti> but if that object is set to qml like "rootContext()->setContextProperty(object, "object")
<mzanetti> then your outlook isn't so bright
<mterry> mzanetti: hrm ok
<mterry> mzanetti: I thought there was some lowish-level call to say "this object changed" that didn't use the Q_PROPERTY system like that.  Ah well
<mzanetti> afraid not
<mzanetti> ltinkl, seems the browser's window title doesn't work any more. there was some branch where you changed that. can you refresh my mind on that?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I don't remember changing anything since this was implemented
<mzanetti> ok... it seems broken now
<mzanetti> but wasn't there something in qtubuntu or something you changed?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, there was an SDK chaneg tho that might have broken it
<mzanetti> right
<ltinkl> mzanetti, let's see if I can still find it...
<ltinkl> mzanetti, what does it display now? just the static app name:
<ltinkl> ?
<mzanetti> don't know. am in a meeting and saviq confirmed it's not working
<ltinkl> mzanetti, alright, will try to find the culprit
<mzanetti> thanks ltinkl
<ltinkl> mzanetti, so, it doesn't look like an SDK bug, the change got never merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1542099-window-title
<ltinkl> mzanetti, something/someone must've broken this in qtubuntu
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually not sure my fix helps, but it is cmake that's at fault - installing old cmake everything's fine again
<Saviq> ok now I'm sure it doesn't help
<Saviq> mterry, fun: bug #1564351
<ubot5`> bug 1564351 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Swipe from the left edge to open the launcher" - do not work on the desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564351
<Saviq> he probably has his desktop forced to Staged even though he has no touchscreen...
<mterry> Saviq: yeah...  hm
<Saviq> obviously if he pushed his mouse against the edge it'd work, but he's being told to swipe ;)
<mterry> Saviq: the tutorial should check the window mode
<Saviq> mterry, it should react to mouse movement, IMO (and presence of touch screen)
<josharenson> Is there a way to get trunk to build in xenial?
<Saviq> josharenson, it does build, wassup?
<Saviq> josharenson, there was a cmake issue yesterday, make sure you have cmake 3.5.1
<josharenson> Saviq: yeah I thought it was a cmake issue... turns out I just have a weird ppa installed that i forgot about.. seems to work now :-p
<Saviq> ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-01
<cimi> hola albert (tsdgeos)
<cimi> back from holiday! yahoo
<cimi> anything I should take care of immediately that should have my attention?
<tsdgeos> cimi: hi, welcome back :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: nothing urgent that i can remmeber
<tsdgeos> cimi: i made a small branch to fix your social-cards branch to unblock pstolowski but it's not urgent
<tsdgeos> just have a look at it when you have time
<cimi> tsdgeos, I do
<cimi> not much mails to read
<cimi> *many
<cimi> easter was quiet
<tsdgeos> yep :)
<dednick> mzanetti: I've been given some mail for you from office to give to you in Prague. It's in my bag, but dont let me forget :)
<mzanetti> dednick, hah, ok. I'll try to remember
<mzanetti> it's probably the Priority Pass
<pstolowski> cimi, hey! social-actions silo looks good functionality-wise (please also update my test scope; there's a new click pkg in the src tree). but i think the placement of the buttons looks a little weird, i expected them the be overlaid on the card's image, instead it's below (or above)
<pstolowski> cimi, not sure if that's by design?
<cimi> pstolowski, it is by design
<pstolowski> cimi, ok then
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall I merge your branch inside mine?
<cimi> tsdgeos, or you guys can approve social-card, I fixed josh comemnt
<cimi> comment
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd leave it as is, less silo changes needed
<cimi> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, josh comment fixed
<tsdgeos> oki
<cimi> pstolowski, tsdgeos I started asking patricia on the visuals, but I say that if we have the functionality working we can get this merged then we'll look after the visuals at a later branch unity8 only
<mterry> mzanetti: I naively tried to update USC (by including both wallpapers as compiled headers) and gcc on armhf chokes on it (crashes)...
<mterry> mzanetti: afternoon  :)
<Saviq> mterry, hey, can you please recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-046/excuses.html
<pstolowski> cimi, sounds good to me
<mzanetti> mterry, hey ho
<mzanetti> mterry, that's odd
<mzanetti> mterry, but why are they compiled in anyways... can't they be read from the fs?
<mterry> mzanetti: that's how they were done in past...  I was just trying to reduce delta for this update.  But I agree, could/should be read from fs for convenience.  I'm looking at just updating the one phone wallpaper as a half-way step
<mterry> Saviq: sure
<mterry> Saviq: done
<mzanetti> mterry, sounds like a waste of memory too
<mterry> mzanetti: well if we load both images, yeah
<mzanetti> mterry, so I figure the wallpaper update won't happen for OTA-10 anyways
<mterry> mzanetti: yeah that's my recommendation  :)
<mterry> mzanetti: I'd rather do this update right, which seems like it will involve retooling USC a bit
<mzanetti> agreed
<mzanetti> lets target OTA-11
<mterry> mzanetti: another issue that struck me when looking at USC source -- so now that tablet and phone are different images, and we're looking at multiple monitors, some in portrait, some in landscape, do we show different backgrounds depending on monitor form factor?  Or is there one background that we pick based on the device's form factor and just rotate it
<mterry> (similar question to yesterday's rotation question)
<mzanetti> hmm... can't answer this one right now tbh
<mzanetti> there's 2 things: should the wallpaper on the large screen be a different one than the one on the small screen? a question for design really
<mterry> mzanetti: yeah.  I don't know if they thought through the ramifications of two different wallpapers
<mzanetti> the other: if it should be the same. how are optimizing things? If the phones need to load some 4k images, it's slowing things down unneccessarily
<mterry> mzanetti: right?  that bg they gave us is huge
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> it highlights the rotation bug a bit more
<mzanetti> which is why I don't want to land it for OTA-10 after all
<mterry> mzanetti: we could go the enablement way and have one optimized bg per device  :)  But that's obviously a pain to maintain
<mterry> mzanetti: first boot can optimize an image though
<mzanetti> I'd rather have some sets shipped in unity
<mzanetti> yeah. or that
<mterry> mzanetti: and every time u8 sees a new monitor, it can quickly optimize one for that monitor, stick it in /var/cache/ somewhere
<mzanetti> sounds like that'd be a good idea anyways. whenever we require a new size for a screen, just cache it on disk
<mterry> oh I guess user session, so ~/.cache
<Saviq> thumbnailer!
<mzanetti> Saviq, no
<Saviq> I know ;P
<mzanetti> but yeah
<mzanetti> I'll create something at some point
<mzanetti> I need this too often, really
<mzanetti> the queueing of notifications is annoying as hell
<mterry> mzanetti: USC should use the same mechanism
<Saviq> well, I know why not thumbnailer for usc, why not elsewhere/
<mzanetti> Saviq, because michi says this is out of scope
<mzanetti> Saviq, I had that discussion for a while
<Saviq> whaat? caching images is out of scope? what is the scope then?
<mzanetti> extracting media artwork from files
<mzanetti> but they better be not special in any way
<mzanetti> the fact that it works for some images is merely an accident
<Saviq> why does it even support images then, that's not "extracting media artwork"
<mzanetti> ...
<Saviq> ok well, I'll put it in scope somewhere
<Saviq> more of an SDK topic really
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq, when doing so: it should work for remote images and images in qrc files
<Saviq> mzanetti, that last one might be tricky, but sure
<mzanetti> given that our sdk templates for apps are using qrc files by default
<mzanetti> and the remote image case is really the most useful one
<Saviq> well, that's obvious
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, if this is gonna be a new component, it will probably be in-process
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we need the default image provider in Qt to be overridable TBH
<mzanetti> and with that have access to qrc contents
<Saviq> mzanetti, unlikely to be in process as a whole
<Saviq> need a central DB and such
<Saviq> well, or maybe not
<mzanetti> Saviq, the SDK already "overrides" the default image provider (overriding is the wrong word - rather extending)
<Saviq> maybe can cache in ~/.cache/$app
<mzanetti> yeah, I'd go for app-local
<Saviq> mzanetti, the default *image* not, the provider :P
<Saviq> EWEIRDCOMMA
<mzanetti> in any case, I'd be ok with having another provider and using image://cached/file:///foobar.png
<mzanetti> would leave the option open to not use it
<mzanetti> anyhow, gotta jump to a meeting now
<Saviq> I'd leave the option out
<Saviq> or maybe make it opt-out rather than opt-in
<mzanetti> wfm, but it should be possible to opt-out at least
<mzanetti> remote content might change without changing the path
<mzanetti> etc...
<mzanetti> ok. that meeting was quick
<mzanetti> I basically said "ok" 3 times and that was it :D
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: Guess what I realized I hadn't seen in forever?  The "3-power-button-press" bug
<ltinkl> mzanetti, oh, something regarding the modal notifications background?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ?
<mzanetti> you mean from design?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yea, meeting == design
<mzanetti> no... was a meeting ith HR
<mzanetti> well I did talk to design today, but only about the converged stages
<mterry> Does desktop unity8 session work for anyone else?  I just get a black screen and nothing obviously wrong in unity8.log
<tsdgeos> mterry: works here
<tsdgeos> mterry: you may have the gst problem
<tsdgeos> did you fix it/have it?
<mterry> tsdgeos: oh right...
<mterry> tsdgeos: I remember being pointed at that before and it did help with one of my testing users
<tsdgeos> try again then :)
<Saviq> mterry, hey, can you please publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1206
<mterry> sure
<mterry> Saviq: packaging diff looks ok, but looks like you intentionally added "XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest" ?  That shouldn't be needed anymore.  It's automatically added.  But it's harmless
<mterry> Saviq: "Publish failed: qtmir-gles has merges in bad states.
<mterry> unity8 has merges in bad states"
<Saviq> mterry, I *removed* it
<mterry> Saviq: for unity8, it got added
<mterry> Saviq: I guess by mzanetti, not you
<Saviq> mterry, ah yes, because train builds packages on trusty, which does not add
<Saviq> automagically
<mterry> trusty yikes
<Saviq> (source ones)
<mterry> I guess that makes sense
<Saviq> mterry, all ACKed now
<mterry> Saviq: published
<mterry> mzanetti: I'm looking at the usageMode calculation code for bug 1564351.  In determining longEdgeWidth, we should use the screen size, not the window size.  But then I'm leery of just using Screen.height/width, because that's only one of the monitors (right?  Is it monitor 0?).  And it's harder to mock I guess.  Do we have a better solution?  Or maybe this
<mterry> should just wait until usageMode gets a rethink
<ubot5`> bug 1564351 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Swipe from the left edge to open the launcher" - do not work on the desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564351
<mterry> mzanetti: guh nm.  We don't need to use Screen size there.  I was brain-farting
<Saviq> mterry, whaa¿? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#unity8 the fail! is FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Wizard::test_accountPage() function returned unexpected result
<Saviq>    Actual   (): tzPage
<Saviq>    Expected (): accountPage
<mterry> hrm
<Saviq> please recycle, and if you can explain how did we get tzPage, I'm all ears :P
<mterry> recycled...
<mterry> Saviq: tzPage is before accounts...  And its "next" button isn't enabled if a timezone isn't selected... So something might have gone wrong there
<Saviq> mterry, but we disabled tzPage
<Saviq> ah wait we didn't?
<Saviq> right
<mterry> naw
 * Saviq got lost in all we did
<mterry> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> well ok, one more to the "flaky test" bin...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-27
<kgunn_> #snapcraft
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-28
<attente> bregma: is there a reason that launching an app through the drawer is different from running ubuntu-app-launch <desktop file> in the terminal? in the first case, it seems to spawn Xmir and pasted, but in the second case it doesn't seem to do that
<Saviq> attente, those two should be equal, tedg any idea ↑?
<tedg> attente: No, they should really be the same. Especially after we've migrated to all systemd.
<tedg> There's a slight chance that you'd have environment variables that change the behavior in your shell, but I'd place that as unlikely.
<tedg> Only 1337 UAL hackers have those ;-)
<attente> ok, weird... i just tried it again and now they both spawn Xmir and pasted
<attente> although maybe that's not weird since that's the expected behaviour
<tedg> FIXED! SHIP IT!
<tedg> :-)
<attente> tedg: well, before it was only half broken. now it's full broken :)
<bregma> attente, any time you see that kind of weird thing when launching apps, check journalctl
<attente> bregma: ok, will do
<bregma> if any fun is going to happen, that's where it wil be
<attente> i'll try it again now... hopefully i can reproduce
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-29
<zzarr> Hello! Can Unity 8 handle more than 1 screen?
<davmor2> zzarr: talk to mzanetti there is a silo for it I believe but currently it turns main screen into giant track pad
<mzanetti> zzarr, there's some WIP in silo 2373
<zzarr> Okey, nice, will it be ready for 17.04?
<davmor2> zzarr: No
<zzarr> 17.10?
<ltinkl> zzarr, it should be, yes
<zzarr> nice
<ryanleesipes> Alright folks, I've got some time to update the Wiki
<ryanleesipes> Also, I'm hanging in #unity8 on rocket.ubuntu.com
<ryanleesipes> Looking at Bitesize Bugs for Unity
<ryanleesipes> Is this of any interest to the peanut gallery? What should be here?
<ryanleesipes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-30
<dandrader> tedg, can you tell me a concrete use case of that type-tagger scheme in UAL? In qtmir we happily wrap those classes and provide those tagged types as plain QStrings
<tedg> dandrader: Sure, you can do that, but then you lose what they represent.
<tedg> dandrader: They idea is that there is some information in the type that is more than "list of bytes" including how that data should be used.
<dandrader> tedg, that's accomplished by the getter/property/variable name
<tedg> dandrader: Kinda? I mean you can still do "foo.setURL(foo.getName())" and not get an error from the compiler.
<tedg> It's not really "accomplished" it is more "can be discovered by"
<dandrader> tedg, but then if I wanna use foo.name() to compose a longer text for a window title bar, or even use it to compose a URL, I will have to pollute code with things like ".value()"?
<tedg> dandrader: Yes, when you want to lose that information you have to do it explicitly instead of implicitly.
<dandrader> tedg, specially when ual users don't adopt ual custom-types in their own code, which I think is the common case
<dandrader> tedg, in my experience dealing with mir code that does the same thing, the end result is just code that is made way less readable as it's full of boilerplate to get work out this tagging
<dandrader> tedg, so you wanna help the developer but end up punishing him
<tedg> dandrader: I think if you ask a Javascript developer they'd say the same things about type systems in general. But you might not agree with them. The question is how much power do you want your type system to have.
<greyback> tedg: you're right, there's a balance. Balance not just of how correct your api will be in a type sense, but also in how easy your api is to use. The type system is great to prevent invalid operations, but you've got to give your api user some credit too.
<greyback> looking over ual's C++ api, I do think it is a bit type-heavy. Using types to distinguish different strings is a bit much imo
<tedg> greyback: Sure, and I can see that. And there's also something to be said for consistent operation as well. Making just a few types not tagged would also be a PITA.
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, if an app has multiple instances and some of those got OOM-killed. Do we keep them around in unity8 so that they can be respawned when the user focus them?
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, does that make sense?
<dandrader> I see the use case when you have, say, multiple webrowser windows. But that will only work if that webbrowser app is smart enough to resume the state it was in when it got killed. but even then you might still get them in a different order: ie page A gets resotred on page B placeholder and vice-versa
<tedg> mterry: Can you refresh these two to trunk please? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-app-launch/persistentid/+merge/318682  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-app-launch/default-themes/+merge/318965
<tedg> Trying to get a silo setup for after the libertine changes to UAL land.
<mterry> tedg: I did persistentid this morning and just marked default-themes as rejected (already landed in larrypage work)
<tedg> mterry: Sweet! Sorry, just haven't refreshed.
<mterry> tedg: no worries!  Glad to see it might land  :)
<tedg> Yeah, so glad all the *major* UAL refactoring has landed. Now we can focus on getting all these little branches cleaned up.
<tedg> Hopefully we can get to enough of a lull to land the style formatter changes...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-31
 * duflu high fives Saviq for fixing the app drawer icons
<Saviq> duflu, you're welcome, I was sure it's actually per design, apparently was a bad copy/paste
<duflu> Saviq: Now.. about those text labels...
<Saviq> that actually is per design ;)
<duflu> Perhaps, but does the design explicitly say you can't add tooltips?
<Saviq> ah you mean labels in app drawer
<Saviq> thought you meant window titles
<Saviq> yes we'll add tooltips in the drawer for sure
#ubuntu-unity 2018-03-30
<istrankmichael[m> .-.            .-.
